# Glasgow Royal Infirmary Part 7



## Judgeyrself

Hi all,

Myself and my wife were referred by the GP to the Glasgow Royal Infirmary in January 2014. We had our first appointment in November and she was scheduled for an HSG last week which was clear of obstructions. I cannot produce sperm so the infertility appears to lie with me and we are saving up for the purchase of donor sperm. We are due to see the consultant again in 3 weeks to discuss what happens now. I was just wondering if anyone know anything of the waiting lists at the GRI, how many tries at IUI and / or IVF we get and just an overview of the process if possible.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi James 

I'm not sure I will be much help as I started so long ago but I'm sure I waited roughly 18 months. However during that time I had 2 mini operations and a 7 month try on clomid. As uve already attended the gri I doubt it will be as long a wait for u both ( I'm sure someone else might be along to fill u in). 

I'm not sure entitlement is the same for everyone but we are allowed 3 iuis and 2 ivf.  We only made it to theatre once for iui and after 2 more attempts without success they moved us straight to ivf. Again we have had 3 attempts but not made it to theatre. So because of this none of these tries have counted and I really think they tailor the program and type of tries to suit the individuals. 

Hope thus makes sense and helps even a little! Best of luck on your journey together.


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi. We waited about 18 months from GP referral to get to the top of the list. Don't start counting in 9 months from then though. We got the top of the list letter in December and have an appointment mid March so the treatment is probably a wee while away really...
It is also male factor infertility in our case. We were told that we would get 3 IUI (without drugs) 3 IUI (with drugs) and 2 IVF. Fingers crossed we won't need them all though. 
We haven't had much of a discussion about donors with the GRI. I was wondering if you knew what sperm banks they will work with? 
Good luck to you both. It's a strange old journey. My husband and I found the counselling session they offered really helpful and I have been reading stuff on  the Donor Conception Network site that has been really useful too. I have to admit that it feels like a long and hard journey and we haven't even got started  yet! Really excited that we're making a new person though!


----------



## Judgeyrself

Hi,

Thanks for the replies 

law monkey - I'm sorry that sounds like you've had a tough time of it, hoping the best for your IVF treatment .

Guthriec - We were told that they use (though not exclusively I don't think) the European Sperm Bank for purchase of sperm (about £1900 for 3 straws including the family slot) so we're saving up for that by working all the hours we can. We've waited 13 months so far and now this HSG is out of the way we'll find out in 2 weeks what happens afterwards. We're so tense and excited waiting on this appointment but worried about getting disappointed with another long wait.


----------



## GuthrieC

From reading posts on different threads it seems that people have had so many different experiences. Our next appointment is apparently to discuss the protocol but nobody has ever discussed the price of donor sperm with us or any of the practicalities. We were advised to start looking into donor sperm back in October (although the consultant didn't mention the importance of CMV status in choosing a donor and I still don't have mine (was tested earlier this month!) It's been really frustrating in my experience so far. My HSG was quite some time ago. We had one appointment with the consultant after that (Oct) to give results of my husband's tests and then the next appointment was this month's pre screening. I do think it all depends on the individual circumstances though and that it would be difficult (and disappointing as I well know) to start second guessing when things will happen. 
We have identified a donor on Cryos International (my husband is of South Asian descent limiting our choice of donors to two - one on cryos and one on ESB) but I was told this morning when I phoned that they only worked with ESB and hadn't heard of Cryos! To be fair, that was one person and not the whole of the GG&C team so I'm hoping that there's still scope. 
I suppose that, from my experiences I would say to try not to imagine what month your first treatment will be because it makes it more frustrating and upsetting, not to assume that anyone there actually knows what you do or don't know and ask questions at every opportunity because there are so few opportunities to be face to face with someone who knows anything and, if you are looking at donors to get your partners CMV status checked by the GP so you are not both disappointed if it turns out your favourite isn't a match. 
Can I ask who told you it wasn't exclusively ESB? It would be so nice to think that there is a chance that we'll get our preferred donor and not have to wait indefinitely until a man of Indian descent in Denmark decides to donate non anonymously and also feels right to us.  
We're not sure how many straws we should be buying. They've recommended 8 so there are enough for all of the offered cycles but 1) that's a fortune and 2) I like to think that it's not going to take that long...
At least life is never boring! 
Keep me posted on how you guys get on. I've got my fingers crossed that your next appointment gives you the answers you need. Someone said the waiting time was coming down so you never know...


----------



## Judgeyrself

Hi,

Sorry I've been beyond busy with work lately and trying not give my brain a break from all that (fat chance haha). I heard that they can make some adaptations of different sperm banks if necessary, ethically it is necessary in your case so I'd hope they'd sort it out for you. If not I'd contact the infertility network to see if they could lease with the clinic on this one for you. They apparently are really good with it all. With us it was clear before any tests that I am the issue when it comes to us having kids so we never needed any tests to confirm that. It's frusrrating however because they still want my wife to do all the tests. It really is a roller coaster like. Especially when everyone you know having kids and you having to put a face on it every time. The consultant booked my wife in for tests to check CMV status to get ahead of the curve so that's thankfully done. We see our consultant on Wednesday (feels like forever since we last were at the clinic) so hoping for some good news. I feel like it's hard to stay positive when everything takes so long!

Hope you have luck with the clinic


----------



## GuthrieC

It's nice to know that I'm not the only person who struggles not to let all of this stuff take over. I find it so difficult not to think about it all of the time - especially when my friends and colleagues are all getting pregnant so easily. One colleague just announced her pregnancy and she's not even back from mat leave!! I understand that it can be a struggle with pregnant friends. It's hard to be a good friend to them and also protect yourself. I had lunch with a friend today who's due in a couple of weeks. We only talked about baby stuff - her excitement and baby pods and packed bags. My frustration, nerves, fear, lack of control...  It IS so very difficult to stay positive when you have no control over what is happening to you. I hope that you guys get some solid news on Wednesday and can start seeing some progress. 
The clinic said no to me about Cryos and then I pushed it and someone reluctantly said that she will speak to 'someone' but that it would be hard and take a very long time... I honestly feel that every step is a battle with them. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw but nobody that we have met (apart from the counselor who is amazing) or spoken to seems to be trying to help us have a baby. They all seem to be challenging us to get past another barrier. We are talking about trying home insemination or going to Denmark but it just throws up so many more unknowns... suppose I just have to wait until the clinic get back to me after the 'long time' it will take for her to speak to someone!I'll look into the infertility network. Thanks for that.  Let me know how you get on at the clinic. I have my fingers crossed for you guys. It would be so good just to move to the next stage wouldn't it. To be doing something! Don't beat yourself up about not remaining positive. Not sure many people can in this situation. Take care. x


----------



## GuthrieC

Got good news yesterday. They think they'll be able to use Cryos! The only positive thing anyone has said to me in a year and a half! So excited. They have set up payment details with them so it looks like they're quite confident. Just thought I'd share. Good luck tomorrow! Will be thinking about you guys. x


----------



## Judgeyrself

Hey, I'm so glad to hear that they're letting you use the Cryos. We got our appointment today and with it being our 5yr anniversary we had hoped for some good luck, but it wasn't to be. We got there and told her we had saved up enough for 3 straws and she said that there were donors on the NHS (something we had not been told) so she called up and they said one was available. We were beyond chuffed (like crying with happiness) so she went away to print off the details and then showed it to us... I pointed out the CMV status on it was positive and my wife's is negative (she had just told us of her cmv status minutes before). she said 'oh well looks like youll need to pay'. Beyond gutted. It was like something amazing was given to us then taken away in seconds. She didn't even seem sorry. My wife broke down as we left the office. She said 'are you on the waiting list for IUI?' we were never told so we don't even know that. she said that the waiting list is 10 months from when she got the HSG done (though to be honest I don't even know if we were on the waiting list then as everything is a bit vague). So it's likely going to be 10 months thought she couldn't be sure at all. which will make it a 2yr wait from when we were referred. I'm just so disappointed. Getting sick of being disappointed now to be honest. We have the all clear from a fertility point of view so I'm hoping it won't take too long. How many straws are you buying / advised to buy? I feel like we can't afford to get all 8 just in case it works really early and we've spent thousands. I've left more confused than when I went in. Feeling so lost with it all now that everything is a bit uncertain.... 

sorry for the rant  hope things are going okay with you, so glad again about your donor


----------



## GuthrieC

It makes me so angry! Why should we have to leave these appointments crying. It is so unfair. Please get in touch with the counselor. I booked another appointment with her yesterday and it's at the start of June. She is in high demand but she actually does things to help you. She can find out the right information from the consultants on your behalf. It's practical help as well as someone that will listen to your frustrations and fear about this process. 
It is out of order that your hopes were raised like that about the donor. We got a shock when the nurses advised 8 straws in a really off hand manner. They should at least be sensitive to the fact that this isn't just a hugely difficult process emotionally but financially too. We have taken out a loan and are going to buy 6 straws. I am hoping that this means that we can get through this process and then maybe have the same donor for a maybe second baby one day if... See...still a bit positive! I know it might mean that we can't get through this process with the same donor but in all honesty I'm not sure that I would be able to get through 6 treatments and then start IVF. I have to believe that won't happen. I know two couples who conceived second shot in a similar situation. We have to remember that our fertility issue is fixed by the donor sperm. It's not the same as having unexplained infertility. There is no reason why this shouldn't work for us as couples. Also, I have heard of people changing donors and it working so there might be something there about compatibility. No point committing yourself to all 8 I'd say - especially if you have a wider pool of donors to choose from. Have you looked at Cryos? You get heaps more info and don't have to pay to look at profiles. 
I hope that you and your wife are able to take some time to celebrate your anniversary. I think these happy moments are far more important at the moment. 
Also, I don't believe that the nurse was right about waiting lists. Phone the consultant. It shouldn't be two years. There is no rule about time from HSG. You are on the list from the date your doctor referred you. Seriously, this is doing my head in. At our appointment when I asked what the deal with the CMV status was she told me that she thought two positives were bad. I had to go find out myself. If it wasn't the biggest thing in my life I might actually find it funny. Phone them and make sure you speak to someone who knows something and isn't making it up. 

Don't apologise for ranting. I think the whole point of this is to have someone to rant to who gets it and isn't just nodding their head pretending that they understand that your whole life is consumed by a process that is fundamentally unfair! 
Let me know what they say when you speak to them. Our next appointment is 1st April to check my weight. Nobody bothered to even suggest that I might be underweight so they almost put as to the bottom of the list after giving me into trouble. Luckily the consultant should have weighed me and he didn't so I was given a reprieve to put on 6 lbs. Crying helped. Seriously. widdles up and brewery! That's put us back about a month. We were also put back about a month because 2 days after Christmas we received a letter saying that we had failed to turn up at an appointment so had been taken off the list! Obviously didn't get an appointment letter. Obviously nobody has ever apologised for all these times when they have made us cry. 

Celebrate your anniversary. Be confident that you will only need three straws. You can deal with the rest if and when it happens. You'll both be getting well practiced at that by now. I am so so sorry that it went like that. You will get your baby and this will all feel like a distant nightmare when you have those wee fingers wrapped round yours and it will have been entirely worth it. Whoops, getting a bit emo. You do have to keep your eye on the prize though don't you!! 

Let me know how you get on when you speak to someone who knows something. Here for any rant any day. x


----------



## GuthrieC

Wow, that was long. Sorry. Better go to work!


----------



## GuthrieC

Maybe not long enough... Can I ask, what was the point of your appointment? What did they do? Did they do the pre screening (swabs/bloods/weight/smoking etc) or were they giving you results? Have they booked you in for a further appointment? What were they ticking off their list? xx


----------



## Judgeyrself

Hi 

We went our for dinner last night and had a night in together. Trying to be as positive as we can. Thinking about hoe much we can have saved etc and I'm planning on taking driving lessons etc and finishing my degree so focusing on all of those things, in addition to me wanting to eat healthier etc. I know it doesn't really have a bearing on me as we're using a donor but I want to be in this with her all the way. With regard to the donor situation, we have other news now. We called up the embryologist to get advice on straws etc and she said with the CMV status it was a 'theoretical risk' only if you mixed a CMV -ve with the CMV +ve donor and that there had been ' on actual documented cases' of anything going wrong with it. So we excitedly said lets go for it! Only to be told because we aren't at the top of the waiting list we can't hold sperm. This is confusing again because when we were at the consultant yesterday she printed it out an said we could use it... And now we can't... Again. so back to the drawing board again really. Back to saving up. The embryologist and the waiting list woman has said its 10months which will be backdated to the date of her HSG in February which is totally different different from anything I've been told so far (I'd thought it was to the date of doctors referral) and will basically be December/January before we're seen which is 2yrs since our referral and seems to be the longest wait out of everyone I've spoken to. That said, we were told it would be a 9month wait for this HSG test and were advised to go for the laparoscopy as it would be less wait. We didn't want to do something that invasive so we stuck to our guns and she got her HSG within a month. All very confusing! Don't know what to believe with regard to waiting times to be honest anymore.  We've been told we'll get a letter to say we're on the waiting list in 2-3 weeks. So I plan on calling them on a regular basis to check up on where we are with the list. With regard to straws we were advised to buy 10 and I've told her that I won't be able to, so ill be buying 3 and seeing how we get on. We aim to and the next 10 months saving up so that if we need more straws we can use that money then and if we get pregnant quicker than we thought we'll have some baby money haha. Our appointment yesterday was to discuss the results of the HSG and bloods to see whether my wife needed more tests and thankfully everything was okay her end. She's prescribed 3x unstimulated IUI, 3x stimulated IUI and 2x IVF. I totally agree with you in that we don't have unexplained infertility, everything with us is very much in the explained category haha. So I think we hopefully won't need all our goes at IUI and IVF. We won't get another appointment now until just before we are ready to start IUI. She said that would be the screening appointment then. Our initial appointment was transvaginal ultrasound and she came back for bloods, then the HSG, then this appointment and now... The waiting game. When we get our letter she said we can organise outer sperm etc.  we had a similar experience for our initial appointment with never having got the letter. I was concerned we hadn't gotten so letter after almost a year and they said 'oh you have an appointment in 2 weeks, we sent a letter' which we didn't get for some reason. So I plan on calli.ng once a month for an update to make sure. How long until you guys get started?


----------



## GuthrieC

Hey Judgeyrself, you'll have to teach me how to leave a signature! I seriously don't think you'll be waiting that long. They told us 18 months when we started and waiting times are supposed to be going down. It really does feel like they're making it up as they go along sometimes. Good idea to keep on top of it by calling regularly. 
Thanks for the CMV info - you'd think a nurse specialising in fertility would have been able to tell me that... I have no idea why they would have encouraged a laparoscopy. I looked it up. Sounds crazy for someone your wife's age with no suspected problems. You'd imagine it would be more expensive too. Maybe not. Suppose there's no benefit in trying to second guess them. 
Sounds like you're doing some really positive stuff. Driving's on my pre baby list too. Just think how well prepared we'll all be to be good parents. I'm reading up mostly. 'Mommies, Daddies, Donors, Surrogates' at the moment. Very American but some interesting things to think about. At least I can spend my time learning (and prepping my family on) how not to mess up my kid. Life is indeed full of adventure. 
Don't know when we get started. Hopefully not too long...
Any ideas on how I can avoid an upcoming baby shower? Is that bad of me? xx


----------



## Judgeyrself

Hey,

You just go in and edit it in your profile settings! How's things?
I think people who are doing things like having baby showers etc should be mindful of your position etc. I hated having to spell it out to people sometimes. Starting to feel the pressure as we got married in December so everyone is asking us (few people know of our issues) when we'll have kids etc. it's really hard because everyone knows how much I love kids send how I'm dying to be a dad etc. it's been a week and a half now and we're waiting on our letter to say we've been added to the IUI waiting list so as soon as we get that we can start asking where we are on the list. I feel like I need to try and stop thinking about it so much though because even starting is so far away. Trying to focus on uni right now (which to be honest is hard with my concentration being so crappy with all this) and continuing to save up.


----------



## GuthrieC

Judgeyerself
Sent you a couple of pm but they're not showing on my list so, just in case you didn't get them...
Thinking about you two. Hope you're ok. x


----------



## discodiva77

Morning ladies! I have my appointment at GRI to start my injections this morning!!  I'm on day 3 of my cycle and I'm on day 11 of taking metformin. I've been ok so far on the metformin - few upset tummys and felt a bit nauseous some days. I've woken today with a terrible headache and it doesn't seem to be shifting.  Better get up and start getting ready for the appointment. It's bloods, scan and injections today!! Fingers crossed it all goes well. X


----------



## wysey

Hi Disco.....sounds like its all go for you now...let me know how you get on today! 
I am counting down the days till 13th so I can phone up and get started! 

Its been very quiet on here the last few days - perhaps the move to a new page has lost folks?! 

Xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Wysey. You've not got long to go now   Everything went well today. Had more blood taken and had my internal ultrasound which showed my lining was nice and thin and all my follicles were small. Think she said there was about 9 on one side and 7 on the other. No idea if that's good or bad. Lol.  The nurse went over all my meds and which injections to take and when. Showed DH and I how to mix up the meds ready to inject and she gave me my first injection. I felt it was all a bit rushed and if I hadn't already gave myself injections during IUI I think I'd be a bit worried about remembering how to do it all. But I think I'll be fine.  You have to get scanned on day 8 of injections to see how you're responding - so the nurse booked me in for Fri 3rd and on Mon 6th  for scans. Unfortunately that's the Easter weekend and I'm away to Craig Tara in Ayr on Thu with DH, my in laws, sister in law and 3 nieces so we're going to have to drive back and forth during our holiday but needs must I suppose! I've been very tired today but I don't think I slept very well last night worrying about today so DH and I have just been chilling out all day.


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi Disco, glad your scan went well and you got your injections at last, I know you had a bit of a wait to get started with your tx!  What drugs are you taking for stimms?  Hopefully your Easter weekend away will still be relaxing in-between your trips to the hospital. x

Jam, how are you doing with your acupuncture?  Not long till your holiday now! Bet you can't wait.x

Josie, how are you doing hun, congrats on your weight loss I know its not easy  x

AFM.. Had my prostap last week and been suffering with horrid headaches most days.  Still been having my acupuncture which has helped a little.  AF has arrived so feeling pretty bleugh but hoping that my lining will be nice and thin at my scan apt and I get started on stimms without any delays.

Hope everyone is doing ok <3 xxx


----------



## Josie1

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on. I got logged out and forgot my password. I got a reset sent to me but didn't realise it was in my junk folder. 

I'm doing good thanks Dippy. How are u? Hope u are well xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi everyone
I know that I'm in a bit of a different situation to most of you as we are using donor sperm but I was wondering if you had any ideas...
After a lot of waiting and uncertainty (although not as much waiting as I was led to believe when I initially asked) GRI are going to be able to use Cryos and that means that we have a donor who is an ethnic match!I also have managed to get my weight up. So, looks like we are good to go. Next appointment on Wednesday. I don't think we've been in such a positive place. 
Just spoke to the embryologist who was recommending the number of straws that we need to buy. I mentioned that my husband and I had decided to buy enough for the 3 unassisted IUI and 3 assisted IUI we are entitled to. We have decided not to buy for the two IVF we are entitled to as we are unsure if we want to go that far. A kind of cross that bridge when we get to it. But, the embryologist mentioned that some people, on the flip side, choose to do a couple of IUI  and then go straight to IVF. I didn't realise that we had a choice in all of this. I thought the NHS decided how you moved through the process. Did I misunderstand her? If you have a choice would you go straight to assisted IUI? 
Jam - booked in for acupuncture in a couple of weeks at Woodlands Herbs. Thought it sounded worth a shot! 

Hope you are all doing well. I have a day off work today and I remember why I haven't been taking AL. It's too much time on my own to get obsessive. x


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi Guthrie, I didn't want to read and run but I'm afraid I can't advise you as I've never had IUI, and I don't know the first thing about Cryos, sorry!  I did get the impression that the NHS made the decision about treatment though.
Great that you've booked some acupuncture sessions, I'm loving my appointments - great for keeping me relaxed and chilled out... hopefully that will continue once my treatment starts!
Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well, let us know how you get on.xx

Josie - Good to see you back hun.. glad I'm not the only one who loses passwords lol   Am ok thanks, having acupuncture once a week in the run up to treatment starting.  Headaches every day from the Prostap and feeling tired too but otherwise doing ok.  Have you had any thoughts about when you might have your next cycle or are you wanting to wait for a while?xx


----------



## discodiva77

DippyHippy said:


> Hi Disco, glad your scan went well and you got your injections at last, I know you had a bit of a wait to get started with your tx! What drugs are you taking for stimms? Hopefully your Easter weekend away will still be relaxing in-between your trips to the hospital. x


Hey Dippy. I'm on Metformin twice p/d, 150iu Menopur injection in the morning and 0.25mg Cetrocide injection in the evening. I'm so tired and my belly is starting to look like it has the measles with all my red dots from my injections. Lol. I'm on day 5 of injections today and I'm back for scans on Fri and Mon. So I'm guessing EC will be some time next week, all going well. X


----------



## DippyHippy

Ooh day 5 already Disco?  It's flying in, or maybe not for you lol.  The drugs made me really tired too, hope you're managing to get a few early nights!  Fingers crossed for your scan appointments x


----------



## sparklywish

Hello ladies and sorry I've not posted for a while. I couldn't access the new board for some reason. I kept getting an error message then got locked out!

Anyway, I hope everyone is well and your journey's, whatever stage you're at, are progressing. 

We had our 2nd appointment yesterday to find out what protocol we'll be on depending on my AMH level. I was really nervous about this result as it seemed like another hurdle to get over. The nurse was lovely and took time explaining everything to us and completing all the consent forms.  My AMH is 53 which she said for my age (34) is pretty high.  We are therefore going on to protocol 1. After all my worry about a low AMH, I'm now more concerned about over responding! How ironic.  Is anyone else on protocol 1?  

Treated ourselves to a wee meal out after the appointment and now looking forward to getting started in the coming months.

Take care ladies and I look forward to following your progress. xx


----------



## discodiva77

Morning everyone. Just had my scan at GRI (day 7 of injections) and things could have gone better.    Nurse saw what she thinks is a polyp in my womb which could potentially mean I will have to freeze any embies we get as they'll want to perform a procedure to remove it before doing a transfer. Feeling pretty sad and dissapointed.  We may also have to come back from our holiday again for another scan over the weekend. Need to wait till this afternoon till my blood work comes back and the nurse will phone me to tell me what happens next. On a positive note I am responding to the drugs and have two follies at 16 and a couple at 15,  so they need to get to 17 before they're mature enough for collection.  Can anyone tell me what collection is like?  Can you feel anything? X


----------



## sparklywish

Morning Disco, Sorry to hear of your potential setback with the polyp. We're just plodding along on this journey hoping to jump over each hurdle without falling but it never seems to be a smooth path. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I know it will be hard to focus on the positives but they could come back and say you're still proceeding as planned. If not, it sounds like you are responding really well and will get some fab wee eggs for a slightly later transfer back. 

The nurse told is yesterday that although it is conscious sedation for collection you don't remember anything past the anaesthetist administering the sedative! I'm glad about that. She did say you'll potentially be a bit tender afterwards and need to be looked after by your OH! No cooking or cleaning etc. No change for me then! Lol.

I hope you still get to enjoy a bit of your Easter break in between all the journeys back and forward. Have lots of easter chocolate treats to make up for the lack of wine we can have!

Take care xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

sorry I haven't been on here for a while. Needed some time out away from everything fertility related after my miscarriage in February. Feeling a lot stronger now though and ready to think about starting again. 

DP and I decided to try with donor eggs on our next attempt as the GRI recommended this to us last time anyway.
But they also said that there could be a long waiting list  

Has anyone tried IVF with donor eggs at the GRI? Does anyone know how long the wait could be to get matched with the right donor? I am part German/Italian and DP is British. 

I have my review appointment on 14.4. and will ask them a lot of questions then.

2 weeks ago I also got diagnosed with a severe allergy to dust, mould and a slight allergy to pet hair. So I am on allergy meds just now. My asthma has also gotten a lot worse so I am on a preventer just now as well. 
We want to go down to England / Coventry to get me checked for Autoimmune diseases & High Natural Killer Cells to see if there is something we can do to increase our chances of this next attempt working apart from going with donor eggs.
If anyone knows anything about these things - that would be fantastic  

Thanks & I hope all of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Miss pooh

Hi Guthrie,

No you didn't misunderstand. You are entitled to 6 IUI as you stated and the 2 IVF, but we were also told this and that we can go straight to IVF if the IUI is not sucessfull. The way this explained to us was that, the sucess rates are much higher for IVF than IUI, plus I have not had the chance to "prove my fertility" ( actual quote) other than the normal assessment testing they do before hand. It means you don't have to go through all 6 IUI's if the best course of action would be to jump to the IVF. IUI can actually quite gruelling, there are some other clinics in Lanarkshire we were told about with a particular doctor who would just keep bashing on with IUI after IUI,with the best of intention mind, and when that didnt work, the poor couple are moved to another clinic to get IVF, this often means they are physically and mentally exhausted by the time they reached GRI. Sometimes it's for the best for the couple and success rate to move to IVF.
The clinic will give you guidance along the process but it is the patient wishes Depending on how you are feeling about the remaining IUI. Some couples would take a longer break between IUI cycles therefore are able to deal with it easier, whilst some do consecutive cycles.
Xx



GuthrieC said:


> Hi everyone
> I know that I'm in a bit of a different situation to most of you as we are using donor sperm but I was wondering if you had any ideas...
> After a lot of waiting and uncertainty (although not as much waiting as I was led to believe when I initially asked) GRI are going to be able to use Cryos and that means that we have a donor who is an ethnic match!I also have managed to get my weight up. So, looks like we are good to go. Next appointment on Wednesday. I don't think we've been in such a positive place.
> Just spoke to the embryologist who was recommending the number of straws that we need to buy. I mentioned that my husband and I had decided to buy enough for the 3 unassisted IUI and 3 assisted IUI we are entitled to. We have decided not to buy for the two IVF we are entitled to as we are unsure if we want to go that far. A kind of cross that bridge when we get to it. But, the embryologist mentioned that some people, on the flip side, choose to do a couple of IUI and then go straight to IVF. I didn't realise that we had a choice in all of this. I thought the NHS decided how you moved through the process. Did I misunderstand her? If you have a choice would you go straight to assisted IUI?
> Jam - booked in for acupuncture in a couple of weeks at Woodlands Herbs. Thought it sounded worth a shot!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I have a day off work today and I remember why I haven't been taking AL. It's too much time on my own to get obsessive. x


----------



## Miss pooh

Hello, 

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you with the mixed messages and running around it appears you have had to do to get answers. I can totally relate in our journey. So much so we are complaining. 

However waiting times as follows for us, it's been 2 years since our GP referral in Feb 2013, waited 4 months for nurse led assessment at Monklands, a further 5 months for Monklands consultant appointment in Oct 2013, a further 10 months until GRI consultant appointment in August 2014, then finally a further 5 months for our ACU appointment in Jan 2015. Where we were at the top of the list to start treatment ( donor).

We were told 2 years ago donor sperm would cost ( from memory only because we were a complete mess that day) somewhere between a few hundred and £1500. Which at the time we thought, ok that's not so bad. We can handle that. Only to get to our appointment in Jan this year and be told it's more like £4000! For sperm for all 8 treatments and pregnancy slot etc. we have asked for a rest and advised GRI its for financial reasons because there's no way we can stump up £4000 quickly. I know we can buy only what we need, but as I've stated in another post tonight, I was told " you've not had a chance to prove your fertility yet" despite having all the pre assessment tests. im nervous wee choose a donor we rally like only buy as much as we can afford and then it doesn't work ( for reasons not known yet). 

So I really just wanted to share that part of it with you to say the finances of this and lack of discussion around it is nothing new! GRI told us we were not the only couples who have said they would like to have been told earlier in the process so we could have started saving. So they know full well. But also they told us it is difficult to jump into a discussion about finances when you have given couples such crushing news as we have received. But I am sure if they thought about it there could be a happy medium point in time to bring it up in discussion earlier in the waiting period?

Xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Miss Pooh

Thank you. We had an appointment on Wednesday at the clinic. The Doctor basically reckons that the more exposure to sperm you have  the more chance of getting pregnant you have. He was quite open about the reality of IUI - particularly the drug assisted IUI. It sound rough. 
I have decided to try to go through it all. But, as you said, if it gets too bad there seem to be options. It's interesting what you said about not having a chance to 'prove your fertility'. I admit that I'm nervous about that. Yes we're going through this process because of my husband's infertility but what if I have problems too? I don't know. I've never been pregnant before (which in my 20's would have been cause to celebrate!) so other than a clear HSG and an AMH of 9.8 (is that ok? someone else said they were in their 50s) I have no idea about my chances.) 
Thanks for your message, GC


----------



## GuthrieC

I think that all of the guessing and running around and miss information is worse than having a difficult conversation at a difficult time. 
I can't help but think that this could all be avoided by a simple information pack - these are the appointments that you will have, this is what will happen in them, this is information about the different treatments and why we would choose certain ones for certain couples, here is information about how you can access DS and the costs involved. 
It's surely not rocket science. We can look at the information when we are ready. Handing over some control to couples is just compassionate. 
I am so sorry that you have come so far to just have another hurdle stuck in your way. Have you looked at Cryos? I can't guarantee it but I don't think there's a pregnancy slot fee and GRI seem to be set up (now) to use them. I would have a chat with Ruth Simpson before you do though just in case I'm wrong and it's more false hope. 

Lots of good luck to you both Miss Pooh!


----------



## Miss pooh

Hiya, 

I know as if you don't have enough to worry about, sorry perhaps shouldn't brought it up. We are taking all the chances we can get. 

Amh value looks good to me. AMH of 50 Wow that's really high. Mines is 14, and told this is normal for my age. But to be honest there no " normal" for AMH, it varies for everyone. So yours looks totally fine. 

Xx


----------



## Miss pooh

Evening!

Yes a pack would be good. Or a follow up appointment to have those additional conversations. It must be difficult because they can't be seen to push patients into it, but at the same time, you need to give them the right information to be able to make sensible and thought out decisions for themselves. I would have totally appreciated another appointment to say the financial aspect of it is this, and here's what to expect now. So I 100%agree with you on that. 
We have already thought about our financial options and narrowed down our donor options too, just need to get the ball rolling for the money then start treatment this year some time. We were only told about ESB, but wouldn't be surprised if GRI are now using other clinics. they didn't even seem to know if they would be charging for storage of surplus sperm......I assumed they would. Doctor said its not been thought out yet so waiting for that to pop up at some point. 

Xx


----------



## GuthrieC

They can use other clinics but when we asked to use Cryos it caused a little bit of a panic. I persevered because it was the only place we could find an ethnic match. It was eventually sorted out and they now know what they're doing there. Within the first year there is no charge to store the straws. I think she said something like 170 per year after that. Ruth Simpson will be able to tell you the correct information there. She knows what she's doing. 
The logistics! Sometimes this just makes me want to laugh because it's so absurd.


----------



## DippyHippy

Sparklywish - Sounds like your appointment went well, do you have a start date yet?  I'm sure you will be feeling excited but a wee bit nervous too.  If you have any questions just ask  x

Discodiva - Sorry to hear about the setback, what's the latest?  Sounds like you've got some great wee follies though, on the plus side   I started to type out a big response about your egg collection question, then remembered that I'd sent something similar in a PM to you a while back - I can try and find it and resend if you want?  You'll be fine - they use good drugs! 
Keep us posted- fingers crossed for you x

Dolphin - Nice to see you back.  I'll reply to your PM, just wanted to wish you luck with your review appointment. x

Miss Pooh - Just wanted to wish you well hun.. I think its terrible that you weren't told about the costs of things until now - though it doesn't surprise me with the GRI really - their communication skills leave a lot to be desired at times, in my experience!  Fingers crossed for you x

Guthrie - I know our situations are totally different but I brought up the fact that an information pack would be extremely helpful and put couples' minds at rest a while back - they could surely make different ones for IVF, donor sperm, ICSI, IUI etc etc... the wee sheet that they give you after each step of the process is laughable!  
I think your pack is a great idea hun, for what its worth  xx

Wishing you all a Happy Easter xxx


----------



## Miss pooh

Hiya All, 

Thanks, we haven't spoken to Ruth yet. Dr Medina did mention a ballpark figure for the storage but stressed it had not been confirmed yet. 

So we are actually pretty happy with the short list we have, but if someone really wanted to use another sperm bank for specific reasons ( like yourself Guthrie) , it sounds like it can be arranged?

It definitely been an eye opener for us, it's more heavily regulated than we ever realised, but it's for good reason and for the benefit of the donor, recipients and the DC child. But the regulation does put people off, I listened to a radio 4 programme in January/ February maybe, about the underworld side of sperm donation, it was genuinely scary!! 

Thanks Dippy, I am sitting here laughing at your comments because the sheets are laughable but the best of it is we didn't even get the donor sperm one! They didn't have any so we got the IUI and ivf ones! We have an appointment on the 28th of this month so I will mention this again. We brought up the poor communication last time we were there and were told that we were not the only ones to comment that financial information would have been better earlier. So I knew there must be others. 

I just bought some of our telling and talking books from the DC network last night. Actually really keen to see them now. Bought one for us, one for family and one for reading to babies/small children. Think I'm going to match the family book up with the infertility etiquette link I seen in another thread and add some bit for our family. 

Happy Easter everyone Xx


----------



## sparklywish

Hi Dippy and thanks for the offer of advice! As you say we're really excited but also nervous and anxious as we know all the bumps and hurdles that can occur along the way. The appointment did go well but I'm slightly concerned about my high AMH. On reading up it seems most people with such high levels have PCOS but I definitely don't. I've no symptoms and have had scans which would have shown anything too. They did say I am at higher risk of over responding so will watch closely what's happening during stimms. 

I've to phone when I get my April period and have got provisional dates to start Metformin in May, provisional scan 1st June. This all suits us fine as we have our holiday at the end of April so we were hoping to start May.

Thanks again for all your info and support. I know everyone on here appreciates it greatly. 

Hope everyone has had a nice Easter weekend xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Dippy and Miss Pooh - Information sheets at each stage? Wow. Who knew. Oh dear, at least we're all in much the same boat. 
Sparklywish - that's exciting (and I'm glad you're getting your holiday too. They are so important I think.) keep us all posted. 
Miss Pooh - Let me know how the telling and talking books are. I downloaded one of the sheets which I wasn't that keen on to be honest but I've read a couple of good books that I got from DC network. From what I've heard the ones for reading to young children are supposed to be good. Have you ever been to a regional DC meeting? 

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine! x


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies

Well - the Easter break is nearly over and time to go back to work!!  

How is everyone doing?  This weather has been great hasn't it! If only we could get a bit more of it!

I have been catching up on the messages and it would seem the good old GRI communications are as bad as ever!  

Disco - how did you get on today?  I hope everything went OK...!

AFM - just waiting on the 13th rolling around so I can call up to get started - I have a provisional scan date of 18th May as they were fully booked when I called up first time, so hopefully I'll get my dates when I call up next Monday. I reckon if I've to start taking tablets on day 21 - that will be around May 3rd - and I am off on holiday that week - do you think I will be OK to go abroad for a week during the first week of taking tablets? I don't think there would be any risks - but I guess I should just double check and ask the nurses!?  Would be nice to go away for a bit sunshine If I can..... 

Well - best get on with ironing the work clothes!!  

xx


----------



## Miss pooh

Hiya, 

Guthrie, I will, hoping they come through the post this week so will be having a read of the family one to see if it's worth while getting for others. 

Haven't been to the DCN regional meeting yet, we only joined in January but had been looking at it for a couple of years. I think my hubby will benefit greatly from seeing others in the same situation. We recently attended the infertility network scotland meeting in glasgow, it was good, but it was couples from all walks and stages of treatment. At least at DCN meeting you everyone there is in the same boat one way or the other. 

Hi wysey, I take it you are not surprised on the outstanding communications from GRI? Honestly, it's a good thing I write things down afterwards, or I would think I'm going mad.


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Dippy / Wysey.  Just popped on to give you a wee update. Had my 10 day scan this morning and everything is looking good.   Lining 11.3 and 10 mature follies with another 10-12 smaller ones. I've to take my booster injection tonight and I'm booked in for EC on Wed morning. The nurse today didn't see anything in my womb like the other nurse that thought she saw a polyp, but i'll just need to wait until after the retrieval to make sure everything is looking good for a fresh transfer. Feeling pretty bloated and uncomfortable tonight but only 2 more sleeps to go!!


----------



## sparklywish

That's great news Disco that all is looking good for a fresh transfer. Keep us posted on how you go Wednesday. Everything crossed for you that it goes perfectly!

Guthrie - You're so right, we really need our holidays to keep us sane. I'm looking forward to some relaxation time before starting meds.

Wysey - I can't see why it would be an issue to have a holiday while on your meds. If anything I think it would help you cope with any side effects better. 

I know lots of people have had issues with GRI re information provision and communication and also waiting times and hanging around at appointments. I do feel very lucky as I can honestly say they've been great with us so far. I've been happy with the explanations and information we've received and we've been taken early for every appointment so far. Maybe it will be different when we're actually having treatment but I hope not! 

Like you Wysey, I'm away to start on the ironing. :-( yawn!! Take care ladies. xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Wysey - I hope they tell you to go on holiday and get some proper warmth in your bones (this weekend reminded me of how nice real sun is!). 
Disco - 1 more sleep! 
Sparkly - I suppose it really is kind of luck who you see and how busy they are at the time. I also think that they maybe don't deal with DS couples on a daily basis and that might throw them. 
Miss Pooh - We're going to our first one in May in Dunfermline. Would of course be nice to see a friendly face! 

Hope the first day back isn't too grueling. x


----------



## wysey

Disco - just popping on to wish you good luck for tomorrow! I am sure it will go perfectly for you!

xx


----------



## JulesMS

Disco, good luck tomorrow 🙏 xx


----------



## sparklywish

Good luck for tomorrow morning Disco. I hope it all goes perfectly for you both. 💖


----------



## GuthrieC

Hope you get a sleep Disco. Will be sending lots of  . x


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks everyone. Feeling soooooooo bloated now. Just about to have a relaxing bath and then I'll get my bag packed with my robe and slippers and some snacks!  xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. EC went well. They retrieved 10 eggs so i'll find out tomorrow if any fertilise.  Just resting in bed with DH now. Tummy is quite uncomfortable but I'm just taking paracetamols. Hopefully it will be good news tomorrow. I'll let you all know. X


----------



## sparklywish

Great to hear all went well today Disco and a great number of eggs retrieved too. Everything crossed that they're getting jiggy tonight 😊 x


----------



## GuthrieC

Glad it went well Disco. Hope you're feeling better soon and that you have some happy news to share with us tomorrow! Hope you're both getting a proper rest. x


----------



## Miss pooh

Fingers crossed Disco, take it easy!


----------



## Josie1

Great Disco, take it easy. Fingers crossed they are fertilising away nicely xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Glad your EC went well Disco, 10 is a great number!  Fingers crossed for your wee eggs. x

Sparklywish - Great that you can get your wee holiday before your treatment starts.. we were in the same boat to you at the start of the year and chose to delay our treatment by a month or two so that we could both enjoy our time away on holiday without having to worry about treatment.  The alternative was to take the Prostap injection away with us so that I could take it whilst we were over in Spain, but we both felt that with the side effects etc, it would maybe spoil our holiday a wee bit.  So we went on holiday and kicked back, had a few wines and chilled out..... perfect!  Meant we were both happy, chilled out and ready for treatment to start - mentally as well as physically - when we got back.  Hope you have a fantastic time  x

AFM - Had scan this week and all ok.  Started Stimming - same protocol as last time, GonalF and Luveris.  Feel ok so far, just really tired.x


----------



## discodiva77

Can someone please help me. The embrologist just called and told me that none of my 10 eggs fertilised!!!!!! Has this happened to anyone else? I'm home alone and can't stop crying. I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## DippyHippy

Aw Disco, I'm sorry to hear that hun    Did they tell you anything else on the phone?  Was it ICSI or IVF you had?
Sending you big hugs    remember we are all here for you xx


----------



## discodiva77

It was ivf. She said a nurse or doc would call me later once they've reviewed my case. I'm devastated. I just can't believe we got zero out of 10 eggs!!!!!!


----------



## DippyHippy

Aw I can imagine how you must feel, I'm sure it's the last thing you expected to happen    It's one of the things that makes this process so difficult, is the uncertainty of it all.  I really feel for you  

Maybe they will move you to ICSI for your next cycle hun, might be worth a shot.  
Hopefully they can tell you a bit more when they call, maybe keep a pen handy so you can jot down what they say - if you are anything like me, your head will be all over the place cos you're upset and later on you might forget what they've told you.

Are you still home alone?  Hopefully your DH can come home soon and give you a hug.  In the meantime....   x


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks Dippy.  DH has came home so we're looking after each other. I'll let you know what the doc says when they call. X


----------



## wysey

Disco - I am so sorry to hear that.....! I hope the doctors call soon and give you some sort of explanation - there was another girl on the netmums forum who just had the same happen to her at the start of the week and the docs said they would go down the ICSI route next time. I know that the last thing on your mind right now is the next time, but at least you responded well to all the drugs, and got eggs collected.... 

I hope you are both OK and looking after each other......

xx


----------



## DippyHippy

I've heard of it happen before too and I can imagine how heart-breaking it is to be told that.  
As Wysey says, it's great that you got so many eggs etc.. I'm sure they will put you forward for ICSI for your next cycle, when you are ready.  Glad your hubby is home with you.  Big hugs   xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Disco

I'm Dory the mod for the Scotland boards. I just wanted to pop on and say how sorry I am for your news, I know right now is for being there for each other and so glad you have support around you. We do have a negative cycle section on FF where you'll find other ladies who've experienced zero fertilization and understand your mix of emotions and maybe have some answers to questions which might come up after you've spoken to the dr, here's a link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Take care of yourself 

Dory
xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Disco - like the others, I am so sorry about your disappointment today. There is most likely nothing anyone can say to make you feel better today but I have watched women on this site go through terrible disappointment and sheer despair and it does seem that the old cliché of time heals, does actually apply and each and every one of those women pick themselves up and focus on the next step. We all want the same thing so much that we find the strength somehow to go on. I'm thinking of you and your husband today and we are all here for you. Take care. Sending big squeezy hugs xx


----------



## JulesMS

Disco, thinking about you and sending   and 🙏🏻 xx


----------



## discodiva77

Thank you so much for everyone's support today. It means so much to have you guys to speak to, knowing you understand how I'm feeling. GRI didnt call me back today so ive been a state all day   So I still don't know what this means for us now.  Hopefully the hospital will call us tomorrow with some answers. But that's a whole IVF turn used up with nothing to show for it.  We're totally devastated.  But time is a healer or so they say. Xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hospital just called asking me to come in for an appointment next week to discuss our treatment. Didn't give me any further info regarding our failed ivf. Is this standard practice or is it bad news if they want to see us in person? X


----------



## wysey

Hi Disco - I believe this is standard practice, to review your case and assess what they can do next time...I have seen many women on these forums discuss their review appointments, so please don't stress that there is anything wrong......I hope you are OK. 

xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Disco, sounds like they want you to come in for a review appointment, I think it's probably a good thing as you'll get the opportunity to ask any questions and discuss any changes to your treatment for your next cycle.  I know you're probably feeling very 'raw' at the moment but I think it's a good thing they have called you in so soon rather than waiting weeks and months for an appointment to come through... you'd be left 'in limbo' whilst you were waiting and that's a horrid feeling too.

Hope you're doing ok <3 x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x

Disco so sorry to hear about your cycle mrs xxx. Big hugs to you. It's good news that they are getting you in soon to review your options. And as some of the ladies have said you will likely and hopefully get an icsi cycle next time. Take care xx 

Dippy,  delighted to see you are underway with treatment mrs. Good luck got everything crossed for you xx 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## Jam27

Hi ladies, just back from my holiday and catching up with everything.

Disco- I'm so sorry to hear your news. Can't believe that the GRI didn't call you back the first day. Hope you and you're DH are ok and coming to terms with what happened. This process is not easy at all. I felt so so low after our failed cycle and panicky coz we only had one left but I can honestly say that after a period of time I started to feel stronger and more positive. I'm thinking of you both and hope your ok   X

Dippy- How are you coping? X

AFM- I know this is nothing to do with fertility but I had the holiday from hell!!  

The first three days were fab then I had severe pain in the early hours of Tuesday night! I was rushed to hospital and it turns out I had an appendicitis!!!! I had to have it removed!  

We had driven to Belgium with my parents (who are 70!) and were driving back on Friday!!! So basically I had the op on Tues...out of hospital on Wed, tried to recover a bit on the Thursday and had to drive back on the Friday and got home last night! Every bump on the road was agony   and one of my wounds ended up bleeding! 

Anyways I'm home now but obviously we will now have to postpone our second IVF cycle and after feeling really positive I'm quite low again! I'm barreling towards 38 and not getting any younger! But I guess I'm just gonna need to accept what has happened and just wait! They have told me it's a 6 week recovery! I'll call GRI next week and see what they say!

Honestly!..... thinking I must've done something so bad in a previous life as I have no luck at all!!!  

Hope all you other ladies are doing well! Love Jam xxx


----------



## Miss pooh

Oh jeez! What a holiday! 

Bet you are glad to be home, just take it easy. 

My hubby's appendix burst last year and he was hospitalised for a fortnight! Sorry to hear it delaying your treatment, but obviously for the best under the circumstances.


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi Sunshine - Thanks, am getting on ok so far   How's things with you, did you have your review apt yet?  Hope you're doing ok x

Jam - Am doing ok thanks hun, just taking each day as it comes and trying to eat really well and get plenty of sleep... am knackered! Still having acupuncture too which is helping a lot.
Your holiday sounds horrendous!  I bet you have never been so glad to climb into your own bed!  Give yourself time to recover, it's important you are as fit and healthy as possible before you start your treatment, and you don't want to look back and have any regrets about rushing into it.  Put your feet up and get well soon <3 x

Disco - How are you doing?  Hope you're ok x


----------



## Jam27

Miss Pooh- Yeah it was a bit of a nightmare hol!!! The doc said to me that it was badly infected and inflamed and I was lucky! I'm so glad it didn't burst coz that would've been so much worse! Your poor hubby!! X

Dippy- Sounds like your doing everything right and your sounding really relaxed so that's good! I'll be on watching your progress! Got everything crossed  

My hubby's a teacher so he's off this week and looking after me which is good! Although I'm not the best patient! Hehe! Looks like I'm gonna have a few weeks filled with Jeremy Kyle etc!!! The joys!   X


----------



## DippyHippy

Ah thanks Jam, hun.  Aw am glad your DH looking after you, be a good patient and get your feet up and relax!  xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Jam what a holiday unbelievable!  Hope you resting up and glad hubby is looking after you. Fingers crossed it won't be too much of a wait most important to get you fit and healthy for it xx 

Dippy glad to hear you're doing well and the acupuncture is helping xx 

Were doing ok thanks had the review and just deciding when to go and rescue our lone frostie. I drive past the GRI every day and always give her a little wave and say hi   amazing if it's our future child in there waiting for us. Doc has agree to give me the scratch next time too


----------



## DippyHippy

Sunshine, sounds like your review went well am pleased for you   

I found the frozen cycle quite hard-going and it lasts longer too, so maybe take that into consideration when you are making your plans, and make sure you have given yourself enough time after your last cycle hun?  I know you are probably keen to get going again but careful you're not pushing yourself too much.  At least with a frozen cycle there's no injections hooray! 

Feel free to ask if you have any questions about frozen cycle/transfer hun, I'll help if I can.  I'd love to have a couple of wee frosties left over after this cycle but I really doubt it with the 5-day transfers at the Royal - you never know though! x


----------



## GuthrieC

Disco, I am so sorry. When is your appointment? What a horrible shock it must be. 
Jamerooki, that's awful. It's horrible that your holiday was ruined (a holiday you needed badly) and you were in so much pain, and it's always so difficult when again, out with your control, another delay has to be dealt with. 
AFM - was supposed to start DIUI next month but looks like Cryos aren't playing ball with GRI and there's a paperwork delay which will mean a real life delay... June? Who knows. Once upon a time it was January. How half a year flies in!

Lots of hugs to you all. xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Guthrie - I'm sorry to hear about your delay - how frustrating for you!  It's so hard when these delays crop up as it leaves you feeling disheartened about things.  And when its something that should be straight-forward like paperwork it drives you mad!  Big hugs x

Disco - Have you had your appointment at the Royal yet?  Fingers crossed they have some answers for you x

AFM - Still Stimming.... xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. My review appointment is later on today. Really nervous as I keep thinking they're going to tell me that hubby and I are incompatible and that's why we got zero fertilisation.   Doc has signed me off work for 2 weeks so I can get my head straight and get over the dissapointment.  DH and I have decided to get away from everything and have some 'us' time so we're off to Mexico a week on Friday for a fortnight. Just going to relax and drink cocktails and forget about hospitals for a bit!! Hope everything is going well for all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Jam27

Sunshine- Yeah I'm defo gonna wait until im fit enough before I cycle again...the free NHS cycles are far to precious to do otherwise! Just can't believe that happened! But not sure why I'm surprised with the luck I've had recently! Lol 

It must be such a strange feeling that your wee embie is snuggled up in the GRI as you drive past! But would be a fab story to tell him or her that you waved and said hi every day when you drove past! Good that your review went well and that they are giving you the scratch this time. Wishing you all the best when you guys decide to go again x

Guthrie- What can I say!?! This process is so hard and full of so many delays which is so difficult to deal with! Especially as Dippy says when it's something like paperwork which should be the easy part!!!! My heart goes out to you. I really hope they get things sorted and you guys can start soon. And I know what you mean...the months just roll by and you are no further forward! So unfair x

Dippy- Hope you are coping with the stimms ok? X

Disco- Good luck for your review today. I'm thinking of you and hopefully you will get some answers and maybe GRI will have a positive plan to help with your next cycle. Good that your doc has given you some time to get to grips with what happened and I think a hol is a great idea for you guys. Good luck today xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Can anyone tell me whether our review appointment is just a chat or if I should be 'prepared' for a scan or anything? X


----------



## Jam27

Hi Disco, Ours was just a chat and a time for them to let us know what they were planning to do/change in our next cycle and also to answer any questions we had. So we didn't have any scans or anything x


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks Jamerooki. Can't think of anything to ask other than why this happened? X


----------



## Jam27

Disco-if you look at the forum there's a section called Negative Cycle & Inbetween Treatment - when you click on that there's a post called Follow up questions/tips for next cycle. Have a wee look on there. Obviously everyone circumstances are different but it might give you some ideas as to what you might want to ask. I wouldn't worry too much tho coz the lady I seen had answered quite a lot of my questions before I got the chance to ask them. Xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Thought I'd give you all a wee update from our review appointment today.  It was all pretty positive news really and the Doc was lovely. Apparently I responded perfectly to the drugs, hormone levels were great, all 10 eggs were mature and  looked good, DH contribution all looked good but the issue was they didn't bind. No sperm attached to any of the eggs at all.   So they're not counting this as one of our goes because we got zero fertilisation, which is great! And our next round they're keeping me on the same drug protocol but changing us from IVF to ICSI so hopefully this will give us a better chance of creating some embryos to transfer back in. So the balls in our court now as to when we try again. Once I've had a natural cycle and feel ready I just call the clinic to get the ball rolling again. But there's no rush.  Going to enjoy Mexico and switch off for a bit. Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Disco that is fantastic news you still have all your cycles...  Congrats!  The first cycle is often kind of a test run anyway so great you can start fresh with icsi you must be delighted and you deserved that good news. Enjoy Mexico!  X 

Jam I know the timing of it! The main thing is you get better so gentle   to you get well soon mrs xx. It is a great feeling to think of the wee frosty. It makes me get all philosophical about life... Like is the soul frozen or sleeping just now. Life is amazing, especially life created thru ivf! x 

Guthrie hope your paperwork is sorted very soon x 

Dippy, hope all is going well with your cycle x. What stage are you at now?  I am excited to try again but we're trying naturally this month (hubby's choice)  then there will be the scratch,  so it will likely be June or July by the time we go for it xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

just thought I let you know how my review appointment went on Tuesday.
Dr Vani thinks there were a lot of positive things happening throughout my cycle. Such as getting 5 eggs which were good quality. DP's boys were good, too. And we got 2 good embryos which developed well. And in the end I actually did get pregnant but then lost the pregnancy early on. So he said there is no need for an egg donor   yippeee!! I was worried we would need an egg donor!!
The only thing he said is that we have to hurry up and get into the next cycle before my eggs run out. 
He said that due to my Endometriosis and low egg count we do have to go for our next cycle asap. We wanted to leave almost 6-12 months as we want to get married overseas. But after he said this we will go for our next round this summer. I am overseas in July, so we said we will go for our next cycle in August  
He also agreed with me to go to Coventry to see Professor Siobhan Quenby to get me checked for High Natural Killer Cells.
Once I have been tested for that he will look at the report and then we will see if we have to give me a steroid treatment before my next cycle. I am glad he agreed on this!!
Also given that I was already on the highes protocol, we won't change anything there. Just hoping the next cycle is the lucky one.
Hope all of you ladies are doing well. xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies thought I would join you on here, I'm at GRI on 2nd ivf cycle. Been on metformin for past few weeks and got an appointment tomorrow for scan and bloods. Doing a completely different protocol this time and a bit confused by how it all goes this time, I'm used to the nasal spray. Been struggling a bit on the metformin it's made me so sick but hopefully it will be worth it in the end. 
Hope you are all doing ok!


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi Ladies  

Disco.. Sounds like your review apt went really well - I had a suspicion they might not count the zero fertilisation as one of your IVF rounds, but I didn't want to say in case I was wrong and got your hopes up.  Sounds like a good idea to have your lovely holiday and chill out, away from the stresses of treatment.  I'm sure you'll both feel refreshed and relaxed after it and be raring to go!  Mexico is lovely, I hope you have a great time hun x

Jamerooki - How are you feeling now hun?  I hope you are on the mend x

Sunshine - How are you doing?  A summertime frozen cycle sounds like a great plan, gives your body a chance to recuperate after your cycle this year - you sound positive about your wee frosty too which helps, I think... PMA and all that! <3

Dolphin - Glad your review apt was positive and you got some answers, hope it puts your mind at rest a bit x

Welcome PinkChick - I've never been on metformin so I can't advise you I'm afraid.  Fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle! x

AFM - Had my EC yesterday, got 10 eggs.. chuffed! x


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies!

The page is finally back up and running!  

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the last of the sunshine before the rain makes an appearance again!  

Disco - when are you away on holiday? It will be nice to just chill and relax for a while....

Dippy - Great number of eggs - how are things progressing? 

AFM - I am due to attend GRI on Tues to collect my metformin - I thought I would be starting on 6th May but my period has been all over the place this month (usually it's like military precision) so think I'll be starting 9th May - will double check with nurses when I'm in on Tues -  looking to go away next weekend to Turkey for a wee week in the sun before the madness commences!!  It basically means I'll be stepping off a plane and popping my first pill!  

Have a great weekend !

xx


----------



## Josie1

Great news Dippy. I tried to PM you hunni but it wouldn't send as your inbox is full. 

I've been a bit quite recently, just been busy with uni and opening a gym. 

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Everyone,

Disco- Great you guys still have your 2 cycles and hopefully the change to ICSI will be what you guys needed x

Sunshine- Good luck with your natural cycle   x

Dolphin- Glad your review went well and I've got everything crossed for when you guys do your next cycle x

Welcome Pinkchick   I've never had metformin, hopefully your feeling a bit better x

Dippy- I've sent you a PM too, hope you got it and   everything going well for you. I'm still recovering but getting better every day! Just desperate to be able to be normal and get my exercise on! Xxx

Wysey- Hope you enjoy your hol and I'll be keeping up with your progress   X

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## teenyweeny

Hi, how is everyone? Hope it's ok for me to join in. We have an appointment tomorrow I think it's to take my bmi etc and sign consent forms. I'm now starting to feel nervous. No idea how long it will be to treatment and we have not received a letter to say we are at the top of the list yet.  But a friend who is going thro ivf at gri said she thinks this is one of the final apps before treatment kicks off does anyone have any idea about order of apps leading up to a cycle??  Hope u are all doing ok. This is such a source of support on here at a time when I would otherwise feel very lonely so thanku xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x 

Welcome teenyweeny yep as far as I remember that's one of the last appointments before you go on the waiting list. You just have to fill out some **** paperwork and bring it back in. Good luck  

Jam glad to hear you're doing better. Natural cycle has been fun even tho I doubt it will work. Had a wee bit browny red blood today it's Cd24 so af might be on the way we will see xx 

Wysey good luck with everything and enjoy your break to Turkey  

Dippy ten is fantastic!  Hope all is continuing to go well mrs thinking of you xx 

Hope all you other ladies are doing good


----------



## Miss pooh

Hello all, 

Thank goodness, site is back to full order! 

Hi teeny, yes I agree, think this appointment is like a pre assessment appointment just before treatment. They will more than likely discuss the next steps here. Hope it goes ok. 

Hi to pink chick too, hope your appointment was ok and you are feeling a bit better?

Disco sorry to hear about the cycle outcome, but must be reassuring it's not being counted.

Wysey I'm at GRI on Tuesday too, just a follow up so will be a quick in and out. 

We sold our car today    only so we could get the funds for our donor treatment   and we have chosen our donor hopefully. Need to speak to the embryologist and Ruth Simpson tomorrow ( hopefully before our appointment on tues) but fingers crossed we are nearly ready. 

Xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well. 
Disco that's great you don't count that as a cycle, that must be a relief.

Miss Pooh pity you had to sell your car but here's hoping the money you got is lucky money. 
Really hope the rest of you are well, I'm on my phone and it's hard to go back and check posts. 

I'm about to rant so bare with me. I had my appointment last Tuesday for scan and bloods after being on the  Metformin for a few weeks.  I got there, they asked when my period started, I told them and was told that on the metformin protocol I should have been back no later than 3 days after my period and it was to late to go ahead with starting stimms this month. I had not been told this and was only told to phone in if my period didn't arrive otherwise to keep last Tuesday's scan date. 
I must sound so stupid but this protocol is all new to me. 
Now I need to stay on the metformin and wait for next period to arrive and go back again. 
I was absolutely gutted as we had both arranged our annual leave around this cycle. 
I'm not feeling so bad on the metformin now because they told me to reduce the dose so that's helping. 
Sorry for moaning, was all psyched up to cycle again this month but know I just need to be grateful that I'm getting another chance x


----------



## teenyweeny

pinkchick - im really sorry u were let down, I think thy are so bad with communication at the royal!! what a shame u arranged annual leave around it. keeping my fingers xed for you for next month.

miss pooh -  wee shame uve sold ur car but hopefully its to a very good cause!! will hopefully be worth it for u  

disco - so pleased that they have not counted it as a cycle - although im sorry uve had to go through it all. fingers xed for ur next icsi cycle   

ive had a v.disappointing morning at the royal. was supposed to be in to have my bmi check etc and sign consents....what I thought was my pre-screening app and also to get result of hubbys last sample ( hes on a freezing frenzy for icsi due to v small number of swimmers). we were only in a few mins, gt results of hubbys frozen sample ( v low but usable) and that's it. c ya next time!!!!!!!! I asked why I wasn't getting my bmi checked etc, the urologist looked at me n said im sure its fine......eh ive now to wait on a letter to do a scan and bloods no explanation of whats next. so frustrated with it all. really hoping once the balls rolling everything will go more quickly........


----------



## Miss pooh

Hi teeny, I'm dreading the bmi coz I think I've gone up, hope they say " I'm sure it's fine" to me  
Could they not have written that info to you surely?

Hi pink, sorry it's been a disappointing week for you, if they had made it clearer you wouldn't be in this position. Communications not great tbh. 

Hopefully no more bombshells for us tomorrow, fingers crossed anyway. 

Xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks ladies, communication is defo not the best but most of the nurses are lovely so at least that's something. 
Teeny sorry you had a disappointing appointment, hope you dont have long to wait for your appointment. It's such a waiting game and I agree totally frustrating xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

It has taken me ages to find the GRI thread again where did it disappear too! Anyways looks like there's lots of new ladies on here good luck to all.

AFM tomorrow's the day my operation date has finally arrived a whole year after my last BFN this has been the longest year of my life fingers x all goes well I'm ready to get on with my last TX and what will be will be need off this roller coaster & move on with my life


----------



## skye11

Hi *Cocktailgirl*, just wanted to wish you all the best with your operation tomorrow. Hope it goes as smoothly as it can do and that your recovery isn't too tough on you. You've been amazing getting this far with all of those prostap injections. You deserve things to go right! Look after yourself. Sending you a massive 

And yes, I'd lost this thread too! I thought it had gone quiet!


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all well  

Seems like the Royal are consistent with one thing - bad communication!  

Pink - that must be so disappointing having to wait another cycle. I noticed yesterday when I was @ GRI that the nurse really stressed to me about the 3 day rule re periods - I already knew it as it had been mentioned before - but she really made an effort to stress about it - and I wondered perhaps if it was because there has been some women caught out with this.....I'm a big believer in fate, so hopefully there's a good reason why next month is for you!  

Teeny - it's all very frustrating when you go along for your appt's - you expect one thing and get something else - I've had a nightmare with the GRI - been forgotten about, wasn't on the waiting list, lost results, didn't bother telling us when my DH frozen sample didn't work etc.....but I do just try and remember that they are doing a really brilliant thing for us!  Although it's hard when all you want is to get started and there are numerous delays.  I was initially referred Feb 14 and it's taken me till now just to get my medication - so the 12 month waiting list is really around 15 months by the time you get on the crazy train! 

Cocktail - good luck with your operation.

AFM - collected my metformin yesterday - start it on the 9th - I mentioned I would be flying home from Turkey that day and the nurse told me to have Imodium on standby as metformin can cause sickness/diahorrea - that wouldn't be nice to be stuck on a plane with that!!    She also told me my next apt was scheduled for 18th May to have my scan once my period arrives - I told her I wouldn't have my period on that date and it would most likely be 5 days later than that and she advised me to just call up on the 18th and say I couldn't make it as period hadn't arrived - I would have thought they would have moved it by a few days but apparently not....! Strange....I just think that apt could be given to someone else! I don't think I'll ever be able to understand how the GRI operates! I'm sure they know what they are doing....my nurse was lovely - I've had the same one during all my appt's which is nice.

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi everybody hope your all well. 
Wysey that made me giggle about them emphasising the 3 day thing-the nurse I saw was livid when she realised there had been a mix up like that. It was quite awkward because as a nurse myself the last thing I wanted was to get the other nurse in trouble. Im over it now and like you say hope it was meant to be.

I would recommend Imodium, my stomach is still not tolerating the metformin even at reduced dose. 

Cocktail, really hope your operation went well. 

Hi to everybody else too x


----------



## Miss pooh

I've been trying to reply on this thread for days but my IPad keeps freezing!

Hope everyone is well. 

We had our appointment on Tuesday. It was a follow up with Dr Vanni. Unfortunately my DHs biopsy/ SSR was unsucessful. We had expected this but still hard to hear. However we are moving onto donor and hope to start treatment in 2-3 months. Will be starting on unstimulated DIUI and pre assessment in the run up to that. 

They did say what that pre assessment involves but I've forgotten, can anyone fill me in again? Think it's HIV Hep tests. I had my BMI / carbon dioxide measurements taken too. 

Thank you x


----------



## DippyHippy

Morning ladies,

It's a BFP for me again..... praying that this one stays around!  

Have been testing for a few days and the line is getting darker each day - think that is a good sign?

Can't do personals from my phone but will be back later to catch up properly with you all.

Hugs to all   x


----------



## GuthrieC

Miss P

Even when you expect something it is still difficult to hear it confirmed. On the other hand, at least you know what you're dealing with now and can get on with making a baby together. 
They seem to do different things with everyone at different times but our pre assessment was blood tests, internal for STIs, smoking, lifestyle questionnaire and BMI. (I got caught out on BMI as I was apparently underweight. As a healthy woman no doctor had suggested this to me beforehand and apparently I should have been weighed at the clinic before so they gave me a month to put on a few pounds)
The appointment after that we had to hand in our filled in questionnaires and signed paperwork, get our passports photocopied and basically were told to phone in at my next period (it's late, I'm a bag of nerves). 

I'm excited for you guys. You're nearly there!

Dippy

Lovely news.  

C xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Congrats Dippy, really hope it's a sticky one for you. I know that feeling when you get a positive but can't let yourself get excited, 

Miss P, sorry the results weren't what you hoped for. Fingers crossed for the donor eggs though!


----------



## Jam27

Hi Ladies, 

Dippy- Fab news! I'll keep my positive thoughts and vibes coming your way!      X

Guthrie- Is that you starting to cycle? Are you guys getting to use the bank you wanted? X

Miss Pooh- Sorry I can't really remember the order my appointments were at the beginning and what happened. My memory is terrible sometimes!!   I'm sorry you guys got that news, not easy to get even if it's expected. Glad you are gonna be able to start soon. The waiting about is hard X

Pinkchick- Can't believe that happened to you! Bad enough waiting around without misinformation being the reason you can't go ahead!  Glad your feeling better about it tho and hopefully everything will go to plan when you do start! X

Wysey- hope your having a good hol and the Metformin isn't causing you issues!!! X

Teeny- It's frustrating at the beginning but once you start to cycle it happens quite quick! The whole process does defo test your patience tho! X

Cocktail girl- Hope your op went well and you are recovering well x

Josie, Sunshine & Skye how are you guys doing? X

Hope everyone else keeping well xxxxx


----------



## JulesMS

Congratulations Dippy, sending you best wishes xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Jamerooki - How are you feeling? Hope your recovery is going well. I still can't believe what happened to you. Your luck is going to change. It has to. 

AFM -All is going scary well. Got the OK to use the bank, the donor was still available, got a loan,  the straws are there at the GRI, I put on the weight...and now my period has got all shy! Was due on Wednesday. Keep getting light cramps and was very bloated last week but to be honest I just don't feel like it's coming anymore. It's probably stress but also heard that acupuncture can delay your period and I did start taking Royal Jelly... probably should have left it all alone!

Ah, we'll all get there. It's lovely to see that there are some very very close just now!!!! xx


----------



## Josie1

Congrats Dippy, delighted for you  

I'm good thanks Jam, thinking of waiting till the end of the year to cycle again. Don't feel it's the right time just now x


----------



## skye11

*Dippy* Massive congrats!   So happy for you.

*Jamerookie* I'm feeling much better. The break from tx has done me the world of good!  We're thinking of getting started in the Autumn. Scratch in August hopefully. Will give the GRI a call next month to get things sorted. How are you?

*Josie* Time out is such a good thing. Everyone always says you'll know when you're ready to get going again and its so true. Enjoy your time away from tx. You never know we may end up cycle buddies!

*Guthrie* Thats great news. Hope your af shows up soon. Its always the same. I'm thinking of acupuncture for my next cycle. Do you feel its making a difference?

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Skye


----------



## GuthrieC

Skye - I've only had 3 sessions. I certainly felt physically better after the first two and the session itself is really relaxing (didn't expect having needles stuck in me relaxing). My husband thinks it's all nonsense and a waste of money (doctor) but I like it. I don't know if it's doing anything more than helping me relax a bit and making me feel like I'm doing something positive but lots of people reckon it's helped them... I'm trying to do some yoga too. Supposed to help the blood flow and again just generally relaxing and fun and gets you in a room full of people who are calm and focused ( I like that because this whole thing has made me a bit wired! ) Kind of clears my head and I don't feel that I'm just doing it to help make a baby if that makes sense? Feel normal or something. I'm doing the acupuncture at Woodlands Herbs and the woman is really nice if that helps. xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Thanks for your nice messages girls - means a lot   x


Cocktail Girl - Hope you are doing ok after your op and taking it easy.  Really hope that things go smoothly for you now, you deserve it after all those horrid prostaps!  Fingers x'd for you x

Jules & Pinkchick - Thank you.  Still v early days so I can't let myself get too excited yet x

Jam - Please do hun, they have obviously helped thus far!  Hope you are feeling better and are on the mend x

Guthrie - Yes, acupuncture can mess around with the days of your period - mine was all over the place for a while.  Great that you've started your sessions in plenty of time before your treatment starts... and I find it relaxing too!  
If my BFP sticks around, (pray!  ) I'll be continuing to have the odd session during pregnancy x

Josie - Thanks hun.  Def don't cycle again until you feel ready and feel mentally 'psyched up'.... it's all hard enough, without feeling as though you aren't in the right 'head space'... You've been through a lot and I really think it's important to have proper 'down time' between cycles.  Too much too soon isn't good for anyone.  Sending you hugs xx

Skye - Thank you hun - Great to see you back, was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were?  
Great to hear that you are feeling so good..xx  And take it from me, Acupuncture makes a BIG difference... I've had 2 previous cycles (one fresh, one frozen) before, with no pins.. and this fresh cycle with pins.  The differences are so obvious to me - and I felt so chilled out and 'in control' throughout this cycle.  My lady also helped with the physical side of things though - people can say it's all voodoo and hocus-pocus if they wish, but I had a thumping headache for over a week that painkillers wouldn't touch (Prostap) and my lady's pins had it settled within ten minutes.  Just an example of the things she has done to help me over the past few months.  
Expensive - but totally worth it IMO   x

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had a nice Bank Holiday weekend x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,


Congratulations Dippy!!    that's fantastic news!! Hoping this little one sticks for you.

We are starting our last cycle on 13.7. with the Prostap injection. Very very nervous but also slightly excited to start again. Really hoping this one will be the lucky one.
Just a question to all of you that have Endometriosis did any of you get checked for High Natural Killer Cells? Dr Vani recommended it and said it would be good to get it done. So I will go down to Coventry to go and see Dr Shiobhan Quenby to get checked for it before my last cycle. If I do have HNKC then they will give me Prednisolone before egg collection.
Also does anyone know if with Endo you can have low Progesterone levels?? Worried this might be the reason why I miscarried last time. 
I know the NHS doesn't do any tests unless you miscarry 3 times but we pay privately for the HNKC test and I am happy to get my Progesterone levels checked privately too. It costs £ 360 for the test in Coventry. 
I did get checked years ago to see if I ovulate - which I do. Does this have something to do with the progesterone?

Sorry for all the questions lol  

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi all sorry I haven't been around. To cut a long story short we started our first cycle of ivf protocol 7 at beginning of March and just before egg collection I got a needle stick injury in work so GRI decided to discontinue until I get the all clear from my blood tests. Fair to say we we're absolutely devastated. We'd came so far. Anyhoo at least they are not counting it as a cycle which were pleased about. Just waiting on af which is now around 7 weeks late, I take it this is to do with the prostap. Once af arrives we can call up to get scheduled in but GRI being GRI won't have any space that month so it's probably looking more like July. Just so frustrating  ....sorry for the rant all. Feels good to vent to others who understand the disappointment x


----------



## Jam27

Hi Everyone,

Jules- nice to see you posting! Hope you are well!? X

Guthrie- Great news! My period was the same when I did my cycle! I put it down to all the nerves, stress and excitement! Won't be long till your on your way! I'm much better now thanks! I know that kinda thing could only happen to me!   But the staff at the Belgium hospital were all lovely! Fingers crossed my lucks changing!! X

Josie- Best to take your time, I'm sure you will know when it's the right time for you to start. I think it'll prob be around the end of Aug/Sept for me. I want to get myself in the best condition to give myself the best chance. It's such a hard process to go through isn't it? I think you need to make sure your feeling as best as poss both physically and mentally   X

Skye- I'm feeling much better thanks! Glad the break has done you some good! I defo think it's important to have a break! I can't imagine just going for it again cycle after cycle! Would be far too hard for me! Looking like all going well we might be cycling around the same time!   x

Dolphin- I've got endo but at my review the doc didn't mention anything like that to me! Im now wondering if I should be getting tested for those things!? I've had an op in July 2013 to have an endo cyst and adhesions removed. I'm always wondering if the endo is back....never knew I had it till I started this process. X 

WeeJacs- Sorry to hear about what happened to you! It's so hard when you get a set back when your all g'd up and ready to start. Hopefully they will get you started soon   X


----------



## JulesMS

Hi Jam, I'm good - will be 23 weeks tomorrow. I don't like to post but keeping an eye on you all and wishing you all the very best. Thoughts and 🙏🏻 to everyone, I know I was very lucky 😙 x


----------



## skye11

*Guthrie* Thanks for the info about acupuncture. Its something I never considered before but as you know when you're doing tx, you'll try anything. I have heard lots of success stories about it though. How long before tx should you start? Hope your af has made an appearance so you can get on with tx!

*Dippy* Thanks. I am seriously considering acupuncture now too! Hope your wee bean growing strong and staying with you.

*Dolphin* I was told I had slight endo but never offered to have it removed. I was taking an enzyme called Serrapeptase that can break down endo. I haven't got proof that its helped unblock my tube but I certainly have less painful af cramps so I guess it did something! You get started tx on my wedding anniversary! Wishing you all the best with tx. Enjoy the next two months before tx starts!

*WeeJacs* So sorry to hear about your setback.  At least they don't count it as a cycle but I know how frustrating it must be. This is the best place to vent as we all totally understand. Prostap totally messes with your cycle. Hope af shows up soon.

*Jamerookie* Yeah, time out is def needed. I can't imagine not having a break inbetween tx. I guess we all heal at different lengths of time. Are you gonna do anything different next time? Enjoy normal life for a bit!

*Jules* Thanks. Time seems to be flying in. Hope you are keeping well.

*Cocktailgirl* Thinking of you. Hope you're taking it easy and that your recovery is going in the right direction! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Afm I'm just enjoying normal life. Still recording my temp and using ov tests like a crazy woman!  I guess you never truly let go of hope that a miracle just might happen naturally! All good fun tho!


----------



## Miss pooh

Hiya, 

Thanks for those who replied on the pre assessment stuff, I know it's difficult to remember sometimes I'm the worst so I write it all down. 

We are so close but feels so far. 

All the short list of donors we had chosen have no sperm left or not enough for full entitlement! I feel a lot of fancying about has put us back again. 

We spoke to Ruth Simpson yesterday and I admitted I didn't feel as though the doctors really appreciate what a huge decision this is and how a small delay in anything they do can impact to such an extent. Now we have the money, we are close to treatment but we have no sperm! 

No a good week if I'm honest.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies nice to read up on how you're all getting on x 

Dippy!  Delighted for you mrs lots of sticky dust to you xx


----------



## fingersx2013

Hi gri girls

Haven't had a chance to read your thread but thought I'd pop by to say stay positive to everyone going through treatment and dreams come true!

I was first refered to acs 4yrs ago!
After tests, losing weight etc I started treatment last year!
2 failed iuis and feeling like it would never be! First IVF and got my bfp!!!

Gave birth 6fays ago to 2 amazing twin 7lb boys! Still can't believe I'm a mummy and my miracle babies are here! Dreams do come true! Stay positive and good luck to you all xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Fingersx, huge congratulations on your twins, great weights-well done you!
It's always great to hear positive stories, it keeps me going. Enjoy your babies.
I hope all the rest of you GRI ladies are doing well xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That is fabulous fingers x congratulations and thanks so much for coming back to share your experience with us x


----------



## GuthrieC

Skye, to be honest I have no idea. I wanted to do a full cycle of acupuncture before tx, figured it made sense. Some people say at least 3 months because there's a 3 month cycle your eggs go through apparently. 
MissP, I'm so sorry. Its such a familiar story to me. You feel like you're making progress and then something happens that could have been avoided if you had been given proper information. Seriously, look at cryos, the information is all there for you. I hope you're ok. 
Fingersx, congratulations! Kisses to your babies! 
AFM, af came and now I'm waiting on ovulation. Had two blood tests, another tomorrow, terrified I'll miss the cycle because of the weekend. 
Everyone else, hoping the part of the journey you're on is treating you well. Xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi guys hope your all doing well. 
I'm finally back in business again after a few false starts recently. . Had my first injection of menopur this morning so here goes with the emotional roller coaster again over next few weeks. Glad to be starting again though and hopefully this will be our lucky one and the clexane and steroids will make the difference.  x


----------



## GuthrieC

Wishing you all the best PinkChick. That's exciting news. Sending you heaps of positive thoughts. x


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks Guthrie, how are things going with you? x


----------



## GuthrieC

Just waiting to ovulate Pinkchick! Feel like I've moved into the GRI. Was there for bloods at 8.15 this morning which felt a bit odd.


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

hope all of you are having a nice weekend.

*Jamerooki* I have heard that a lot of ladies with Endometriosis and/or other autoimmune conditions can have uterine High Natural Killer Cells. And these killer cells treat an embryo like a foreign invader which causes an early miscarriage. Given that I have several autoimmune diseases and the Endo the Dr agreed with me that it would be good to get it checked before the next cycle. It costs £ 360 and I get the results just before the IVF.
Yes Endo can be back within 6 months which is why they always check my ovaries via scan to see if its back on my ovaries before the start of the next IVF. The consultant told me that the ovaries are the only area where you can see Endo with a scan. If it is back then they will send me for a laparoscopy before I can start my next IVF.
The Dr told me to not leave more than 3 - 6 months between IVF cycles due to the risk of the Endo coming back and in my case there is the other risk that I simply won't have any eggs left as I have a low AMH. I wish you all the best of luck. 

*skye* I have taken Serrapeptase for almost a year now and yes I agree it helps a bit with the monthly pain  I had almost 9 months with a lot less pain than usual but now the pain is back to 'normal' which is why the Drs at the clinic are worried about my Endo possibly being back. They told me to go for my next cycle as quickly as possible as they are worried that I am losing my last ever chance of this IVF working! 
My last IVF was in January/February and I am starting my next cycle end of next month. Thought it would be 13.7. but they got the timing wrong so its going to start end of June. Just hoping this last cycle will work especially as I hardly produce any eggs due to my low AMH.
Has your Endo affected your ovaries/egg count?
I had Endo removed from my ovaries which is why I have hardly any eggs left. Produced 5 eggs last time with 2 being good enough to make embryos.
Wishing you all the best 

Well I am going down to Coventry in less than 2 weeks to get a uterine biopsy taken to see if I have uterine HNKC's and then I have to call the GRI as soon as I start my period a week later. The lady on the phone got the dates wrong so starting 2 weeks earlier than expected. Should I have uHNKC's then they will put me on Prednisolone steroids, possibly Clexane and low dose Aspirin.
But so glad in a way as I can't wait to get started again. Really hope it does work as it's going to be our last ever IVF cycle   
x


----------



## GuthrieC

Dolphin I am wishing you loads of luck for your cycle. It's really not long at all until you start again! I think it's great news about the test. The outcome can only be positive. It either puts your mind at rest and lets you go into this cycle more confidently or it means the Docs know what they're dealing with and can treat it - which lets you go into this cycle more confidently. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Pinkchick

I know what you mean Guthrie, it does seem like a second home when your cycling-and the early morning appointments are rubbish on days off! 
Hopefully not long before its all systems go for you.

Dolphin, this cycle I am using clexane and steroids because of auto immune illness and frequent miscarriages. They were quite reluctant to use them but eventually agreed. Hope you get some answers from your biopsy.
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well x


----------



## dolphin162

* Guthrie* Thank you I feel a lot better knowing I am getting tested before we start this next round and yes it's not long at all before we start again. Time goes quickly.

*Pinkchick* Wow I must say I am a bit shocked that they were reluctant to give you the extra drugs when it's supposed to help, especially when your tests show that you need them in order to have any chance at all to have a baby at the end of it! I mean what's the point to go through a standard IVF cycle when you clearly need the extra meds as well.
I was also a bit annoyed that they don't give us the extra Progesterone as so many other clinics give them until week 9 of pregnancy. 
But I am getting tested now and Dr V said that whatever the other clinic says I need I will get. So will see what they find out from the biopsy.
I will also make sure to get my progesterone tested during the 2WW to see if its low and should I get a BFP again then I will get it checked again.
Are you getting any extra progesterone or is it just until the day before OTD? I know some of us ladies with Endometriosis have lower levels of progesterone and need to take it until week 9, some even week 12 of pregnancy.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Pinkchick

Dolphin I was seeing the nurses and hadn't saw The Doctor and they were saying they would only give the drugs after 3 failed ivf's even though I have lupus and APS which makes miscarriage in the first 12 weeks a strong possibility. I requested to see Dr V and he initially said the same but eventually agreed.
My first ivf cycle was a positive and I was told I could stop the progesterone but I asked to stay on it because of my other miscarriages and they supplied me with more. Unfortunately I still miscarriaged at 10 weeks. If you ask I'm sure they will give you the progesterone x


----------



## Garrioch

Pinkchick hope you don't mind me asking - when in the cycke you do start taking the steriods and clexane?


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Garrioch, I am sure he said after egg collection I would start with them both. I just started my injections on Wednesday, will clarify that when I go back for scan on Wednesday but I'm pretty sure it's after collection.. x


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks pinkchick. I had a fresh cycle last November  in which I had to have my embroys frozen on day 2 . I was meant to start taking clexane and steroids on day of transfer. The reason I asked was I had read some people were advised to start after egg collection to allow the drugs to start working prior to transfer - that would make sense to me. Not sure why I was told to start after transfer


----------



## Pinkchick

I'm sure he said from egg collection but I could be wrong. Your right though that it would seem to make more sense to give it a chance to work, I'll definitely be wanting it from collection of possible x


----------



## GuthrieC

I know that this won't necessarily be of interest to all of you (although I think that more awareness and understanding can only be a good thing) but I think it's a lovely piece about being conceived using donor sperm (and I reckon it would read the same if you said donor egg or embryo). http://www.xojane.com/it-happened-to-me/i-am-a-sperm-donor-baby

C x

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi ladies

FingersX - I remember you from last year, congrats on your new arrivals, delighted for you x

Sunshine - Nice to see you back, thanks for your congrats.  Hope all is well with you x

Dolphin - Good luck for your tests in Coventry, hopefully you can get some answers. x

Garrioch/Pinkchick - Sorry for butting in... Clexane is given at your embryo transfer though I think steroids depends on the patient as I think it depends on immune issues etc.  Hope that helps x

AFM - Had a bit of a scare so ACS asked me to come in for an early scan.  All is ok, we have one lovely little bean with a healthy heartbeat.. delighted, but still being cautious due to my history.  Wonder if I'll ever be able to relax? 
Happy Monday to you all xxx


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks DippyHippy. Congratulations on your BFP. Glad you got to see a heartbeat on your scan. Given your history of chemical pregnancies did they do anything different this time?


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks DippyHippy, will see what they say when I go Wednesday.
Congratulations on seeing that little heartbeat, hope everything carries on going well xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies hope you are all well.

Dippy.... congratulations on the heartbeat!    how lovely.  Hope you are OK after your scare xx.

Dolphins - good luck with the testing! I have sent you a pm x

Guthrie, that sounds sweet but the link didn't work for me x

Pinkchick - congrats on starting again! Hope the clexane and steroids make all the difference  

I'm considering cycling and picking up our wee lone frosty in July/Aug now.... wanting to sort out some testing beforehand.  And going for another natural attempt (yeah right!) while waiting.  Had a positive OPK on Friday/Saturday so you never know.


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all well.

Dippy - congrats!!  I am glad everything is OK and you got to see the heartbeat - must have been amazing! 

Pinkchick - good luck in your cycle - I'm always amazed at the amount of women going through this and the different ways that everyone seems to be treated - I really didn't realise there was so many woman going through all this!

Sunshine - great to hear your thinking about cycling again....

Dolphin - good luck in Coventry! 

AFM - this is day 11 on metformin - I am on the double dosage now - it's making me feel a bit wonky for an hour or so but it passes....nothing too major...just waiting on my period arriving so I can call to book in for my scan before starting injections - I had a provisional date for yesterday but they didn't show up so I cancelled it - I don't think they will be here until end of week....the hosp phoned me last night at home and asked why I hadn't turned up - even though I had already phoned to tell them!  I sometimes wonder about GRI!  

xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Thanks ladies <3 x

Sunshine - Thanks, am still having pain but they've checked me over thoroughly and can't find anything wrong, so I just need to try and relax a bit.  Testing would maybe give you some answers for future cycles, can't hurt to look into it.  I hope you're doing ok, I sent you a wee PM cos I was wondering how you were doing between your cycles - is it a medicated FET you'll be doing?  Best of luck with it - drop me a PM if I can help with any questions you have - I say that because I didn't have a clue about frozen transfer when I did it and was quite taken aback by it all, but you're probably more clued up about it than I was  xx

Wysey - Thanks hun, yes it was 
I was on different drugs from you so I can't really comment much, but I do sympathise with the lack of communication at GRI - they really are shocking at times!  I feel too that sometimes they are so rushed, they are shoving me out the door and I'm still trying to ask what I need to ask!  I do resent the rushed appointments sometimes, especially those times when I've been sat out in the waiting room for half an hour after my appointment time.  They need more staff - MUCH more staff. x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi Skye hope you are doing ok.

Many congrats Dippy wonderful news.

AFM I'm not recovering as quickly as I'd like still in a bit of pain but this is my 2nd laparotomy in 2years & I've had much more surgery involving the bowel this time as last time they just did a patch up job. Just want to get to the 12 week mark when I can think about tx again just want it over with I had endo & cysts back with 5 months last time so sooner I can get on with things the better.


----------



## GuthrieC

Back for more bloods this morning. The waiting is driving me mad. I will be awful at the 2ww. Wysey, how's your wait going? Af turn up? 
Hope you're all ok.


----------



## wysey

Dippy - they definitely need to work on their communication! When I called on Monday to cancel my scan apt, the nurse said "if you haven't got your period by Friday, then just call us back"...and pretty much hung up!  good job I knew that actually I was to call when I got my period to book a scan" - and then the nurse who called me in the evening said not to call back unless my period was over a week late!  

Guthrie - where are you in the process? The waiting is definitely a killer! I have no patience at the best of times!  Not sure how I'll cope with the 2ww!

Cocktail - sounds like you've been through it recently - I hope you are OK - sorry for my ignorance, I am not sure what a laparotomy is?

AF arrived this morning, so I'm booked in for a scan on Friday morning......does anyone know what type of scan it is? Is it just an external stomach scan? 

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, think we are all agreed that communication is not GRI s strong point.
Guthrie I know what you mean about the wait, sometimes it feels that's all we are doing is waiting! 
Wysey I'm also on metformin protocol, I struggled with it and have now had to stay on one tablet, was making me way too sick. The scan will be an internal scan, it's ok though and relatively quick. That's the best way for them to see what's going on inside. 
Cocktail hope your feeling a bit better. 
I had my scan today after stimming for 6 days and not much to see yet even though I'm on high dose-one follie at 14 and rest unmeasurable. The nurse said that there is PCO on my left side then said but don't worry that doesn't mean you have poly cystic ovaries, it just sometimes happens. Wish I had asked what she meant because now I'm panicking about what it could mean. 
Hooe the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Pinkchick, how frustrating. I would call up the unit tomorrow and ask them what the nurse meant. I have been given ridiculous medical misinformation by a nurse at the GRI. Seriously - if you don't know the answer that's ok - just don't make it up! It was one nurse and on the whole I have really liked them but it has made me quite wary about any information I'm given to be honest. Don't panic. When are you due in next? x


----------



## GuthrieC

Wysey, What time you in on Friday? I'm in for another blood test at 7.45! Yuch. If you have an equally cruel appointment time and se a red head in the waiting room say hi. Glad you're moving forward. Exciting! I'm doing a natural DIUI so I'm still just waiting on ovulation. Once the blood tests show I've ovulated it's all go. The nurse I spoke to today thinks it might be Friday and that's why I'm in so early. We'll see...


----------



## Pinkchick

Guthrie it did leave me a bit confused, nobody has ever said that before when I've been scanned. She just said not to worry about it but being the worrier I am of course I'll worry!  
I'm also in on Friday-not until 10am  though, they gave me a lie in since it's my birthday   I'll ask on Friday for more info on what was meant today x


----------



## GuthrieC

Seriously, when I asked why CMV statuses were on sperm donor profiles I got a made up story about how two positive CMV statuses are bad or some nonsense. As wonderful as nurses are, and they are, they are not there to diagnose PCO. I'm glad you're getting a long lie for your birthday. I'll be back in bed (bank holiday) by the time you get to the GRI! Let us know how you get on won't you? x


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks, yeah I will. Hope you get on well on Friday too. Take care  x


----------



## GuthrieC

Sent you a PM. x


----------



## DippyHippy

Cocktail girl - I'm so sorry things aren't progressing the way you'd hoped.  You've been through so much, I can imagine you just want to feel better and get on with things.  Sending you my positive thoughts   x

Guthrie - Lol, your comment about waiting made me chuckle.  One of the things I find so difficult about tx is all the waiting - waiting to get started, waiting to see if the tx is working, waiting to find out if eggs have been fertilised etc.  I thought the 2ww was the worst until I got my BFP lol - I'm now counting down the days until scans etc with the fear that something will go wrong.  It's all very, very difficult, but more so for those of us who are impatient!  Hopefully when it is your turn, your 2ww flies by, fingers x'd x

Wysey - 95% of the scans that you have during your treatment will be internal. Good luck for your scan on Fri x

Pinkchick - Good luck for your appointment on Friday too, hopefully you'll get some answers, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## GuthrieC

Dippy I didn't even consider those waits! Nine months and the waiting will be over...until you go for number 2! Hope you're enjoying it too though. x


----------



## wysey

Guthrie - I am in at 9.05am so I hope you are not still sitting!!  
Let me know how you get on.

Dippy - I suspected it might be internal but given I have my period, I was hoping it wasn't!   

Pink - good luck for your appt - and have a great birthday!

xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Happy Birthday Pinkchick.  

Wysey/Pinkchick hope all went well at the unit today.  I was in and out in a shot and...waiting for a phone call to tell me what the pee stick already told me...not today! Went back to bed for a good bank holiday long lie. 
Cocktailgirl, how are you getting on? Hope you're recovering well from the op. 

 to all of you. xx


----------



## wysey

Hi Guthrie,

Aw! At least you got to go back to bed......wish I did!  

I was in at 9.05 - they were running about 30 mins late - had my scan - everything OK and did my first injection - came away with my big bag of drugs, and I'm back in on Wed to see how things are progressing....she said it may be Fri/Mon that I'm in for egg collection - just depends....it's all go now!!    And then went back to work and pretended that I'd just been for a check up of some sort! 

Pinkchick - hope you are having a good birthday.

Have a nice weekend!

xx


----------



## GuthrieC

That's exciting Wysey (and a bit scary?) Hope the drugs treat you well.
Back in at 9 tomorrow morning... Hopefully tomorrow's the day.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi guys, thanks for the birthday wishes!  
Hope you have better luck tomorrow Guthrie. 
Wysey I felt the same last week at the scan, first time scanned with AF but nurses are so used to it. Great that's all systems go for you know. 
Today's scan went a bit better, a few more follies growing. Got a phone call this afternoon to say they want me scanned again tomorrow because hormone level was quite high. 
Does anybody know if they will be on holiday Monday? Just wondering what will happen if I'm ready for egg collection on Monday if there shut xx
Oh and I asked what they meant about the PCO and she said I defo don't have that, but they also use that term to refer to multiple very small follicles, which are harmless x


----------



## GuthrieC

Great news Pinkchick. I am almst 100% sure that they won't close for a holiday. 
My pee stick says it might be today! Don't feel so bad getting up early again on a day off now. Off to the gri I go. x


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies,

Apologies for the long absence. My phone has been away getting repaired after I dropped it and smashed the screen. 

I'm just trying to catch up on everyone's progress.

Pinkchick - ACS Unit is definitely open on Monday as I have a scan at 10am.  

I'm on protocol 1 and started Metformin on 13th May then had my baseline scan on Thursday this week and got started on Menopur (AM). Tonight we also start Cetrotide (PM). Another scan Monday to see how things are going. I'm actually feeling not too bad for now. The Metformin has made me feel a bit nauseous but nothing terrible. My lovely husband has been great doing the injections - thank goodness as I couldn't do them myself. Bit nippy but a small price to pay if we are successful.

Guthrie - Good luck this morning. I hope it's your time! 

I'll catch up on where you're all at today. Looks like a lovely sunny day and I hope it brings you all positive progress whatever stage of your journey you're at. xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Hey Sparklywish, all go for you too just now! Hope the nausea passes and that your scan on Monday goes well. Have some


----------



## GuthrieC

12.30 tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies. How did you get on Today Guthrie? 
Sparkly wish I'm on the same protocol as you, the metformin didn't agree with me at all but it has got better. 
Hope you ladies are enjoying the sunshine. 
My appointment went fine, there's been a bit more growth. I now have 4 follicles over 15 but my hormone level is quite high so they said they would phone later with a plan. I really wanted more this time but I suppose it only takes one good one. 
The theatres are not on on Monday although the nurses are in so it looks like egg collection for me on Tuesday all going well xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Pinkchick, glad your growing and on plan for Tuesday! I'm going in tomorrow for the IUI. A bit nervous and getting stressed out that I'm stressed out! Off to see a friend and have a walk in the park and not think about it. Was thinking I might even have a small glass of wine tonight - figure that if I've ovulated I'm not damaging the egg and it might chill me out. Comments? Would actually love to know what you all think. I've been off the wine altogether because I thought it might impact on egg health. None of my friends stopped drinking while TTC naturally and as far as I know my eggs are fine, just need a bit of  . Maybe it would add to my stress...


----------



## Pinkchick

Guthrie I know  how anxiety provoking all this is, I still feel so nervous every time I'm going for any procedure. Really hope your walk chilled you out a bit. Maybe try and keep occupied as much as possible tonight. 
With regards to the wine, your right a glass of wine is going to do no harm at all. IVe not drunk at all since starting this ttc journey, the only reason why I don't is because I don't want to have anything to beat myself up for if it doesn't work. I was out with some friends earlier and I could have killed for a beer. 
Do what feels right for you, thats the important thing..  xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Cheers Pinkchick, lovely walk in the park. Took my mums dog. Felt much better afterwards and had a couple of tall glasses of fizzy water with my pal in a beer garden! Rock n Roll. DH on nights so will re pot the house plants to keep my mind of things. The urge for a glass of wine has passed but if I feel like it later I probably will. Off to get the compost out. Hope you're having a nice evening. x 
Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine. xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

Hope that everyone enjoyed this beautiful sunshine.  

I am finally ovulating so got to call Coventry on Tuesday and go in the following Monday for my biopsy.
I should start my next cycle just 5-7 days after that which is when I got to call the GRI to book myself in for the days 21 Prostap injection which starts my next IVF cycle. It's all happening so fast now.
Just glad it's almost summer which seems to make everything so much easier  
Decided to relax a lot more this cycle and to just take each day as it comes.

Last time I was super strict with my diet! Our diet has always been very healthy anyway but last time I never had a takeaway, biscuits, chocolate, gluten, wheat or dairy and tried to buy as much organic as possible. I am lactose intolerant so don't eat chocolates or sweets etc anyway but this time I will have at least a cup of black tea in the morning and the odd biscuit or dark chocolate from the Free From Aisle lol.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## sparklywish

Pinkchick - I've just started Cetrotide injection tonight and got a sort of red itchy area around the injection site. With the Menopur I've not had any reaction at all, in fact the dot just disappears almost instantly. Have you had any reaction with the Cetrotide?

Guthrie - best of luck tomorrow. 💖

Wysey - how are you getting on with your injections? All good I hope.

Dolphin - great that things are moving. Look forward to following your progress.

I'm now panicking as I've got a bit of a cold. Hoping it doesn't come to anything too bad so as not to affect my procedure (all going well and I get that far). I know some anaesthetists are reluctant to sedate you when you have a cold. There's always something to worry about isn't there!

Enjoy your Saturday night girls. Catch up tomorrow. xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Sparkly that's really common, it happened to me and I thought I had taken a reaction to it but apparently that's what happens. I come out in a welt and it goes down after about an hour, it's quite uncomfortable but has lessened since starting using it. 
Dolphin great to hear things are moving on for you. Well done on the healthy diet! 
Guthrie good luck for tomorrow, hope you manage to get a rest tonight and all goes well xx


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Pink. I was a wee bit concerned but as you said it went down after an hour or two and looks normal this morning. I much prefer the Menopur I have to say! It's over in an instant. I've been so tired all weekend and feel like I could sleep at any time. Not sure if that's a side effect or if I'm just shattered after last week. I was my sisters birthing partner and it's exhausting! Physically and emotionally. Goodness knows how exhausted she must be!
xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Wow Sparklywish, what a wonderful thing to do for your sister. It must have been tiring. A lot going on there physically and emotionally. You're a good sister! I hope you're being kind to yourself and that you start to feel better soon. Nothing wrong with a couple of afternoon naps. It's the weekend! xx

That's great Dolphin. I think the sun shining (or at least that bit more light) must be good for us all going through this. Good timing for your cycle! I also think that being as relaxed as possible is probably the best thing to do and if a cup of tea and a biscuit helps to make you feel a bit more normal that can only be a good thing. xx

AFM, had a very peaceful evening. Listened to some hypnosis app I found and it was amazing. I completely zoned out and only became aware again when the voice started talking about moving your limbs to get you back. I felt great and had a really good nights sleep afterwards. Feeling good about today. 

 for everyone. x


----------



## Pinkchick

Sparkly I'm glad it eased off, it is really annoying. I also feel really fatigued when I'm cycling, think it's a combination of the increase in hormones and the emotional toll this takes. 
Well done on being your sisters birth partner, that sounds really lovely.
Guthrie hope you got on ok today and are taking it easy. 
I'm back in again tomorrow for another scan, was thinking I'd be triggering tonight for collection Tuesday but they wanted to see if they could get a few more follies so fingers crossed.
Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## sparklywish

Pink - that's good they're hoping to get another couple, every little helps! I'm back in tomorrow too for scan and bloods. This is my first scan since starting stimmimg so I'll be on day 7 of my cycle or day 5 of stimmimg.  What day are you on? I don't know what to expect in terms of how long they'll let me stim as my AMH is quite high - 53, no PCOS.  Hope you get on good tomorrow and have another few wee follies!

It was a lovely experience supporting my sister through her birth. She was a star and did brilliantly. Hope it's my turn next! 

Guthrie, I hope you got on well today and are chilling tonight, taking care of yourself.

Wysey - how is your stimmimg going? 

Looking forward to a wee day off tomorrow after my appointment. I'm not in til 10am but will be up at 5.30am for Menopur before hubby goes to work. zzzzzzzzzz!!

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

This is my 10th day of injections, the normal for me seems to be 11/12 days but my AMH is low at 12 so that's maybe why. I'm not actually sure what the average is for stimming with a good AMH. 
Hope you have a good chilled day off tomorrow, I'm in first thing then straight to work for a 12 hr shift   xx


----------



## wysey

Morning ladies,

I hope you all had a nice weekend.....

Guthrie - is that you now on the 2WW?! How are you feeling? If I'm fortunate enough to get to that stage, I am going to be a nightmare!!  

Pinkchick/Sparklywish - how did you both get on today?  Did you get a date for egg collection?

AFM - day 4 of injections - I did my first Cetrotide last night - urgh! It's the devil! I much prefer the other one, but hey ho - the things we do! I am back in on Wed for a scan to see how things are progressing and the nurse reckoned it could be Fri or Mon for egg collection but will all be dependant on how I am progressing. She did say it's usually around 7-8 days after injections... I must say I did expect to feel worse than I am feeling - I am just a bit tired - but nothing major....fingers crossed it stays that way and the drugs are working how they should be! 

Well - suppose I better get back to work  

xx


----------



## sparklywish

Morning folks,

Clinic was very busy this morning. They said they were running late but I only waited about 10 mins past my appointment time.  This was my day 5 of stimming scan and bloods. All seems fine and progressing nicely. She said I had quite a few 10's - whatever that means? And lots of little follies still developing. She said it's just what they would have expected. I'm back in Wednesday for another scan. She didn't mention anything about potential day for EC. I guess they just need to see how it goes.  I got more of the nasty Cetrotide to do me until Wednesday. For the first time this morning, I winced getting my Menopur.  I think my tummy is just getting a bit tender.  Only other symptoms are tiredness and dealing with this rotten cold. Hoping it clears off this week.

Pink - how did you get on this morning?

Guthrie - hoping all went well for you too yesterday. 

Wysey, think I'm in a similar position to you with the symptoms and really feeling quite lucky as I'm sure it could be much worse. Good luck for your appointment Wednesday. We might be there at the same time. 

Got a wee day off so going shopping with my mum and for a bite of lunch. Have a good day everyone! xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me popping in here! I have finally (4th I've attempt) been given Thurs as my day for egg retrieval! I asked so many questions on the phone when they called but I forgot to ask when the embryo transfer was likely to be?! Is it likely to be 3/5 or do they not know till after ER?  I am so nervous!! 

Sparklywish: I was there on Friday (day 6) and had 13, 11 and loads of 10s.  Today (day 9) I had 17,15, 15, 14, 14, 13, 12 and some 11s and 10s. It was like bingo so I lost count lol! I'm thinking lots of 10s for you is positive! 

Good luck everyone! 
L x


----------



## sparklywish

Lawmonkey - Hi and welcome!  It sounds like you have lots of great follies for retrieval on Thursday. So will that be day 12 after starting stimming? Can I ask what your AMH is? I'm paranoid I'm going to over respond because mine is quite high.  I've no idea when I might be ready for EC.  Re your transfer, I think it just depends on the quality of the embryos and how they are developing. I think they just wait and see how they are doing. 

Could you share some of the questions you asked re EC? I feel like I don't ask enough questions. I tried to ask a few today but as the clinic was running late I felt like the nurse was kind of rushing us out the door.

Hope it all goes fabulously well on Thursday. When do you do your trigger shot? Take care x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi Sparklywish

Thanks for responding, my amh is 48.8 what is yours? I have pcos and in the past my cycles have been cancelled due to my eggs being overmature and no rise in hormone levels. This time I felt a wee bit disappointed at all those tens but a few days later and sorted. Just remember slow and steady is always best! We just never know what will happen with our bodies! They double dosed me to start this time and so far seems to have worked really well. 

I never ask enough questions either as it all seems to fly by and as soon as I leave I remember what I wanted to know! 
Most of my questions were about my meds and when to stop each one as there are so many! I also asked about whether or not I would be sleeping which was a yes thank god! It should take 20-30mins and be in till roughly midday. No driving and must rest for full day and if needed day after.  
I realised this afternoon that I also forgot to ask what to take! I'm gonna pack pjs, housecoat, slippers, magazine and stuff for dh to do whilst I snooze! 

If I remembe anything else I will post here! Good luck on Wednesday!! X


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, hope your all ok. 
Law monkey it sounds like you have a great amount of follicles, here's hoping they get lots of eggs at egg collection. 
Sparkly, the clinic was mental this morning. I was there an hour and a half and an hour of that was trying to get blood from me. It's never been as bad as that before although I do have shocking veins. 4th person (the consultant was eventially able to get it. I hope I wasn't responsible for the delay lol.  
I have to trigger tonight for egg collection Wednesday. I actually didn't have a lot of follicles-I had 5 today ranging from 14-23 mms and the rest were 10's and 12's (about 5 of them) but my hormone level is over 9000 and if it got any higher they would need to cancel so they are going with what we have. Fingers crossed will get some good eggs xx


----------



## sparklywish

Oh poor you pink! That's a nightmare. I don't have good veins either but have been pleasantly surprised how good the nurses have been in getting some from me. Great news that you're triggering tonight and got EC Wednesday, very exciting  for you both. Sounds like you have some great size folicles which will hopefully provide your lucky wee egg.  I think we were in the clinic at the same time this morning. I heard a nurse saying to someone something like "eventually got there" presumably she was talking to you about your bloods! Or maybe that was someone else. I was there with my husband and would have been the snottery one in the waiting room with this stupid cold.

Look after yourself and let us know how things go on Wednesday. Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes. xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Ha, yes that would indeed have been me! Think they will be avoiding me in future. 
I'm having a bit of a panic because I forgot to ceteritide jab tonight and only remembered when I was doing the trigger. Wasn't sure if it was too late to take it, but have taken it and now panicking that was the wrong thing. Totally raging with myself xx


----------



## sparklywish

I'm sure it will be fine. The nurse said as long as you do the Cetrotide before midnight it's fine. Give them a wee phone this morning to set your mind at ease but I'm sure it will be ok. Was the trigger shot any different to the others? 

Lawmonkey  - thanks for the info. My AMH is 53 so I think the plan is slow and steady and try to avoid OHSS. Did they tell you not to wear make - up or nail polish for EC procedure? 

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Sparkly this is my 5th time doing the trigger, it's a wee bit nippier but not too bad really. I'll phone the unit this morning, now I've had time to calm down I think it will be fine. 
I don't think you wear make up or nail polish and no string perfumes or deodorants as they can affect egg quality xx


----------



## sparklywish

Just out of interest has anyone adjusted their diet during treatment to eat any particular foods? I'm sure there are lots of myths about what to eat more of and what to avoid.


----------



## dolphin162

Hi sparkly,

yes I have adjusted my diet for our last cycle and I am doing the same again now for this next cycle.

I suffer from Endometriosis and other autoimmune issues so I have been giving up cows milk, sugar, wheat & gluten for some time now. I still have a cup of coffee in the mornings but will cut that down next month when we start the cycle. Instead I will stick to a cup of tea. Instead of cows milk I drink coconut & almond milk (unsweetend).
I eat lots of fresh vegetables, some fruit, organic meat, fish and rice, lots of avocados, organic and free range eggs, nuts like cashews & brazil nuts, rice cakes instead of bread & sometimes a piece of dark chocolate if I crave something sweet. For lunch I always make some home-made soup, like mushroom & broccoli soup, lentil soup etc. 
But even if you don't have Endometriosis or other issues a diet rich in vegetables, fruit, some meat & fish and brown rice can only be a good thing   xx


----------



## wysey

Wow Dolphin - I am impressed!    That is a healthy diet!!  

I have been eating normally - I don't have a particularly bad diet - but if I want chocolate, then I'll have it....I am not going to stress myself out any further by not allowing myself to eat what I want. My theory here (and it may be flawed) is that I've gotten to 36 with healthy eggs and a good AMH so I can't have been doing too much wrong up until now!  I don't smoke and I hardly drink (as I get awful hangovers so it just isn't worth it!)....if I'm fortunate enough to get to EC/ET then I'll probably watch what I'm eating and try and be super healthy....

My stomach is really bloated today! Glad I've got a scan booked in for tomorrow morning just to see what's going on!  Feels strange....

Sparkly - I'm a bit like you - I'm starting to wince at the injections now and it's only day 5....!  

Lawmonkey - I got a leaflet when I was in last week about egg collection and it said no make up/nail varnish/perfume - and to take a dressing gown/slippers in with you.....think that was about it!

xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Just stopping by to wish you ladies luck for your various procedures and treatment this week... will enjoy following your progress.

Wysey - You're right, take a dressing gown and slippers with you.  You won't need PJs.  No perfume, body lotion, make up or anything scented.  Same for your DH - no strong aftershave or deodorant.  Same goes for ET day.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

Sparkly - I ate really well in the month(s) before and during treatment.  I was sure to have fish/protein once or twice a week as well as red meat once a week.  I cut out caffeine completely in the months before treatment as well as alcohol.  Other than those wee rules, I pretty much just varied my diet as much as possible, making sure I had a variety of fruit, vegetables, milk, pasta, fish, rice etc.  All of the research that I did just seemed to recommend a varied, healthy diet.  I asked the DR at GRI for her advice and she told me the same - healthy and varied.  In saying all of that, if I did want a treat, I allowed myself the odd one - maybe a wee bit of chocolate or a naughty take-away.  But not during stimms as I felt I had to treat my body really well to get the best eggs.  Just my philosophy, everyone is different, but I think that a little of what you fancy does you good... within reason lol.  
Also, you should drink lots and lots of water.  The more hydrated you are, the better chance you won't get OHSS.  Try for 2 litres a day, even after your EC.  You won't feel a thing during EC, they use good drugs ;-)  Anything else you want to know just ask hun.  It can be daunting if you don't know what to expect and the nurses don't always have the time to explain everything.  You'll be fine  xx

Lawmonkey - Sounds like you have some great wee follies there, fab!  Yes, your transfer will be either 3,4 or 5 days after EC, it depends on how many eggs you have and how the embryos progress.  The new lab at GRI like a 5 day transfer when possible.
Your DH will be in a separate room to where you are for EC, so definitely tell him to take a book or something as you'll be away for quite a while on the wee ward.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you  xx

Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi *Wysey* 

See the reason why I am trying so hard to stick to a healthy diet is also because my egg count is very very low at the age of 30 

I risk going in for this last IVF attempt and not having a single egg left. Last time we got 3 follicles but that was in January/February.
The GRI made it pretty clear that we might not get any this time. 
The only good thing was that my egg quality was good last time and I think sticking to a healthy diet and taking CoQ10, Omega 3 and extra Vitamins might have helped there. I am studying Nutrition with the Open University as well, so learning lots there.
But I agree, if I had a good AMH and good eggs then I wouldn't stick to such a crazy healthy diet either as its simply a lot of work and sometimes you just want to eat whatever you feel like. And I like chocolate & biscuits a lot!! But then I am also lactose intolerant so can't just eat whatever I want anyway or I risk feeling very ill 20-30 mins later.

I wish all of you all the best of luck  xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi Dolphin, did you look into the acupuncture any more?  It's been proven to help with egg quality and is especially useful for ladies with endo - I don't have endo myself but there's lots of success stories about it being beneficial.  I have a shocking AMH, really low, but I swear by the acupuncture as you know - I felt that it really 'calmed' my health problems, (including autoimmune issues) whilst I was undergoing treatment.  I swear by it so much that I've decided to keep having it every now and then as it helps my system feel more 'balanced' is the only way I can describe it.. the symptoms from my various health complaints are much quieter and I feel better, and more relaxed in myself.  Good luck for your upcoming tests.x


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks ladies for all the info and sharing your experience. I've not really changed my diet at all, other than obviously cutting out alcohol. I eat a fairly balanced diet anyway as my husband likes to cook everything from scratch we don't eat a lot of processed food. I do however have a weakness for chocolate and biscuits and I haven't cut these out. I always drink plenty water anyway and have continued this. My trouble is that the Metformin makes me feel quite nauseous and so I can only eat what I really fancy and last night that was a baked potato and beans because I couldn't face anything else. Tonight I want broccoli and cauliflower but not sure I fancy anything else!!  I had brown bread toasted with philadelphia for lunch today and some mango but I had to force it down. I've actually lost a few pounds since starting medication and I expected it to be the opposite and gain a few pounds for some reason. 

Wysey - last night's Cetrotide was actually ok. I was all geared up for the pain and I didn't feel a thing! Seems to be pot luck. This morning's Menopur was sorer.  I'm so nervous for tomorrow's scan. You just don't know what they're going to say when they look at that wee screen.  

I'm not a vein person at all but I am dreading going out the house without make up as my skin is a mess just now and I'm like Rudolph with all the nose blowing.  That's just going to make me feel even crappier but I do understand the reasons why this needs to be the case and it's a small price to pay in the grand scheme. I've not had any info re this or nutrition for that matter. I guess they must just expect you to do your own research.

Dippy - nice to hear from you and always great to get your experience. Hope all is going well with you ☺ 

Pink - what did the clinic say today when you called re your Cetrotide?

Have a nice evening everyone xx


----------



## dolphin162

DippyHippy said:


> Hi Dolphin, did you look into the acupuncture any more? It's been proven to help with egg quality and is especially useful for ladies with endo - I don't have endo myself but there's lots of success stories about it being beneficial. I have a shocking AMH, really low, but I swear by the acupuncture as you know - I felt that it really 'calmed' my health problems, (including autoimmune issues) whilst I was undergoing treatment. I swear by it so much that I've decided to keep having it every now and then as it helps my system feel more 'balanced' is the only way I can describe it.. the symptoms from my various health complaints are much quieter and I feel better, and more relaxed in myself. Good luck for your upcoming tests.x


Hi Dippy,

thanks for your message  Yes I decided to go for acupuncture again for this coming cycle! I loved it last time and felt like it made a huge difference.
If I could afford it then I would go for it again right now but I am in-between jobs just now and can't afford it until my next cycle.
Last time I went when I started stimming & then again on the day of embryo transfer. I will do the same next time and maybe even during the 2 week wait if this is a good idea? Did you go during your 2 week wait? Hope you are doing well  x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, well done you guys who are sticking to a healthy diet. I'm vegetarian and always wonder if I'm getting enough protein, but also have a really sweet tooth and this has got worse since all the hormones. 
I also wish I had tried acupuncture this cycle but it's really hard to find the time with all the other appointments. I'm
a nurse and have had to take so much time off through all this. Don't know if I can fit any other appointments in.
Sparkly I spoke to nurse this morning and she didn't seem concerned, said as long as I took the trigger shot at correct time it should all be fine. Feeling really nervous now, not so much about the procedure but how many eggs/fertilisation rates! Would like to get some frosties this time xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies

Hope ur all doing well!

Pinkchick: good luck tomorrow, stay positive its quality not quantity! Ur wee lucky egg could just be there waiting for tomorrow! Will keep my fingers crossed for u. I am so glad that I'm not the only one they struggle to get blood from, I feel really awkward and annoying!

Sparklywish: I am positive its no nail polish as others have said and nothing with a fragrance.  hope all goes well for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Wysey: thank you, after reading that I packed my bag for Thurs! Good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed your bloating is a sign of great wee follies growing! 

Dippyhippy: Thank you, I'm very excited to have finally got to this point, a step further than ever before! A work colleague told me about dh being separate today I can't believe it! I thought he would be by my side like he was at iui. I am so nervous about going it alone lol! I'm such a big baby!! 

Sounds like the clinics a busy place tomorrow!! Hope I haven't missed anyone☺ I hope u r all feeling well and that you get good news!! 

L x


----------



## wysey

Morning Ladies

Well - a first for everything - I arrived early @ GRI and got taken early!!    

Had my scan - all looking good - 10's and 11's - so I am back in on Friday for another scan.....which I kinda expected!  I guess that means it may be early next week for egg collection then? Just have to wait and see. 

I have a wedding on Saturday and if I keep going at this rate, people are going to think I'm already pregnant - I have a wee pot belly with the bloating!!   

It does leave us in a bit of a dilemma though - hubby thinks it will be OK for him to have a few drinks on Saturday at the wedding but I've said no because he shouldn't be drinking - but his argument is that as his sperm is poor, another few drinks isn't going to make much difference (we did a 3 month lifestyle change as recommended by the doctors months ago and it made zero difference!) - but I still think we should do everything possible to ensure what he does have is as best as it can be - if that makes sense?!  Thoughts ladies?! 

Sparkly - how did you get on? I am hoping to hear your follies are the right size and your ready for egg collection in the next few days? 

xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Wysey - Sounds like you've got some lovely wee follies there hun, fab   
With the drinking, there's just no way I would have let my DH have a drop of alcohol so close to treatment.  If something went wrong with his swimmers or with fertilisation, I'd have looked back and blamed that, I know I would.  I felt my NHS cycles were so precious as private treatment costs an absolute fortune, so I wanted to give our NHS cycles every possible chance.  I forbid my DH to touch alcohol for absolute ages before treatment to give his swimmers the best possible chance.  
Also, if your DH swimmers are a bit poor to begin with, then I'd think they need all the help they can get and I'd be scared that alcohol made them worse.  I don't know what the actual 'science' is, but I'd be scared to risk anything after all the discomfort of stimming and EC etc.  Hope you're not too uncomfy with your swollen tummy and have lots of comfy, loose clothing to wear  x

Thanks Sparkly - Your diet sounds ok to me.. I class a baked spud as being relatively 'ok' healthy-wise lol ;-)  I think as long as you stay away from too much 'junk' then you'll be grand.  And hey - if you're feeling icky then just eat what you can manage - something is better than nothing as they say!  Are you taking a pre-conception multi-vitamin?  If you are, you should pretty much be getting all the vitamins that you need.  I think there is a hand out giving all the 'dos' and 'donts' concerning EC, but the nurses usually run through it all with you when your booster is due.. or at least, they always have with me!  If you think of anything else, just ask here - either myself or one of the other girls will keep you right ;-)  Best of luck xx

Dolphin - No you don't need acupuncture during the 2ww, not unless you want it, (I had one session during 2ww, but its optional I believe) so that would maybe allow you to have one extra session before your treatment when its much more important.  You should only need one or two sessions during stimms too... I only had one.  The key is to start as early as possible as it helps with the uterus, ovaries, follies and eggs.  There is some research to suggest it helps implantation, but I put my focus on having my needles BEFORE the embryo transfer.  If I'd have used up all of my funds in the run up to treatment, and not been able to afford any more sessions after EC, then I'd have been content with the fact I'd given my ovaries/eggs a good old boost.  I'm only going on what I researched and found out, and everyone seems to have their own opinion about it, but I would have been content enough to let 'nature' take over caring for my embryo once it was transferred back to me if funds hadn't allowed for more acupuncture.  It didn't come to that, and I had sessions around ET and afterwards too, but the key points are before EC.  I was advised to put my focus on making some lovely healthy eggs to create my embryos and it seems to have done the trick for me.  I'm on limited funds too so I appreciate that its expensive, but I don't think its extortionate and when it can make all the difference, I would always try and find the few hundred pounds that is needed for the most important sessions at least... those all-important early ones.  I haven't ruled out future IVF treatment, but I'd only fund it if I could afford to fund the acupuncture alongside it.  Good luck xx

Pinkchick - Most clinics offer late appointments and/or weekend appointments, I think.  
Aw, I don't eat a lot of meat, my diet is 90% vegetarian with the odd piece of fish, although I do occasionally eat a little red meat but am not a huge fan lol.  I was told that a high protein diet was useful during stimms, so I cooked a lot of fish and Quorn dishes, as I don't eat poultry.  Have you tried Quorn?  Might be worth a shot for you if you don't eat meat.  I don't think its suitable for a vegan diet, but is fine for vegetarians   Will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Lawmonkey - It's normal to be nervous ;-)  You'll be fine... You'll be asleep for the actual procedure, and its in a sterile theatre, so your DH couldn't be with you there.  Then afterwards, you'll probably want a wee sleep.  Then they bring you some yummy toast which tastes amazing cos you'll be starving hungry, having fasted from the night before.  By the time you are up out of bed and feeling more like yourself, it'll nearly be time for your DH to come back and see you.  You'll be home in your jammies a wee while later.  Just make sure you take it easy for the rest of the day after your EC......... and drink plenty of water!  
Best of luck hun xx  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Wysey that is great news I hope that u are ready for next week then. Maybe if u find out on Fri it will help encourage ur hubby not to drink as it will be set for a specific day.  I've not been drinking at all but throughout all treatments if we have had weddings etc I've been ok with my hubby having 1-2 beers but no more! I think as we have been cancelled so many times I never thought we'd get here.  I think beer is like chocolate for men! If it's something u r going to worry about then stick to ur guns!! Let's be honest they all do as they are told anyway lol! 

Dippy hippy: thank you so much your message has helped with my nerves! Do you know how long I will be away for? Am I right the procedure takes about 30mins? Will I sleep for long? That's my worst part I think the being put to sleep. It's not my first time so I don't know why it's worrying me so much!! 

Hope everyone is well! Lx


----------



## sparklywish

Good evening lovely ladies! 

Wysey - that sounds like things are progressing just nicely with your wee follies! It's nice to be taken early or on time isn't it. I was only about 10 mins late being taken this morning which was no problem.  It wasn't anywhere near as busy as Monday.  Re your query about hubby and a few drinks, personally I would be saying absolutely not. It's not a huge ask to avoid alcohol for another week or so and I just wouldn't take the chance. You don't want to have any reason to look back and say "I wish we had....or I wish we hadn't......" I also think if we're making sacrifices then they should too!! Lol ☺ I hope you're feeling ok for the wedding. A lovely day out will be great for taking your mind off things. I love a wedding!

Pink - hope you got on ok this morning with your retrieval and got lots of wee beautiful eggs. 

Dippy - thanks for the info and advice as always. I've been taking vitamins and my folic acid (for about 5 years!!!) I'm making a conscious effort to eat well and drink more water after our chat yesterday. Every little helps eh?

Well I had another scan today, day 7 and my follies were up to 12s and 13s and still some 10's and others still developing that she called pluses.  She seemed happy with how things are progressing and said because I'm a high risk for over responding they want me to go slow and steady. I'm back in Friday for another scan and they think I'll probably be Monday for retrieval. That would be day 12 since starting stimming. Is that quite normal? I didn't expect it to be as late as that. Got stocked up with more of everything today (Menopur, Cetrotide and Metformin) so my wee doctor (hubby) is geared up again for another few days of inflicting pain on me! 😢 it's weird that some hurt and some don't.  

Lawmonkey - good luck for tomorrow.  Looking forward to hearing how you get on.  

Dolphin - you've inspired me to try that wee bit harder with my diet - thanks! Good luck with your upcoming tests. Please keep us posted 

I'm away to get another Cetrotide piercing in my tummy!!   Have a nice evening xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi guys hope your all doing ok. 
I had my egg collection this morning, we got 4 eggs out of 7/8 follicles. Was a bit disappointed as was hoping for more but here's hoping they will be good ones. Now stressing waiting on phone call tomorrow to hear how they have fertilised. 
Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm feeling totally  wiped out. Was really sick when came round from the anaesthetic and still feel quite drained and yucky. 
Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## sparklywish

Pink - you just rest up tonight and take care of yourself. Sorry you're feeling a bit disappointed (and poorly) but as everyone always says - it only takes that one wee special egg to make your lucky and sticky embryo. I'll say a wee prayer for you tonight that they are all fertilising nicely. We put so much pressure on ourselves during this process. I think we're all amazingly brave to go through the whole process and hats off to those who have done it multiple times. Sending you lucky hugs   xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi ladies - did I see someone on here say they have had the womb biopsy for natural killer cells at the clinic in conventry? If so would you be able to give me some information on what it entails please?

Also has anybody got any experience of using DHEA? I managed to get a cancellation appointment at GRI today and this was one of the things suggested to me, I've spent all evening researching on the Internet but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience.


----------



## GuthrieC

Oh Pinkchick! I hope you're feeling better and that they call you early. Well done for getting through a tough day. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Hope you're all well. I've had a good few weeks rest since our dissapointing IVF cycle and haven't been on here at all, but I've just caught back up with everyone's posts. Dippy - HUGE congratulations on your BFP!!  So pleased for you.  

AFM - DH and I had an amazing 2 weeks in Mexico and it did us both a world of good.  Feeling loads better and ready to try again, but I can't phone up yet as I completely relaxed my diet on holiday and overindulged and now my BMI is too high.  So I need to get back on my diet and shift these extra pounds before I can call up to start my ICSI cycle. How are wait times just now?  If I called up next month to start will it probably be July before they can fit me in?? Thanks xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Morning ladies, 
Disco really glad you had a lovely restful holiday. I'm not sure what the waiting list is just now. Could you phone and see what the waiting list is like and if it's a few months book in then try and loose some weight whilst your waiting? That might put too much pressure on you though, I'm just really impatient at waiting  
Guthrie how are you doing? Hope things are going well. 
Sparkly thanks for the lovely words, your right it is difficult to go through this so many times. Woman are amazing and strong.
Wysey hope you have some really good follicles growing. 
Cocktail I can remember someone saying about the testing in Coventry but can't remember who and i can't go back far on my phone. 
I got the phone call this morning that 2 out of my four eggs have fertilised. I'm happy enough with that now because I have been stressing all night that none would fertilise. To get transfer on Saturday morning. Xx


----------



## Dory10

Cocktail girl - here's a link to a thread about DHEA
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52705.msg6085679#msg6085679 Hope it's helpful.

  Good Luck to everyone  

Dory
the mod xxx


----------



## wysey

Morning ladies,

My - it's all go this week isn't it!  

Pinkchick - great news that you got 2 - I can only imagine what that wait must be like - but that's great! Will they put the two back or just one? Do you know that yet, or will they tell you on Sat? That's quite quick - I thought it was 5 days after....shows you what I know!  

Disco - two weeks in Mexico sounds nice! I am not sure what the waiting times are, but I am sure you will lose those few lbs in no time, and be ready to go again soon....as pink suggested, maybe you could get yourself booked in in advance, and that will give you more motivation (or perhaps most pressure)?

Cocktail - I think it may be Dolphin162 that is going to Coventry?

Sparkly - I am following your progress so I have a guide as to what I will be doing! I am also back in on Friday - so I think I might need to have another scan on Sun/Mon (do they scan at weekend)? if you are back in on Friday - as I'm two days behind you.....I also thought we would be a bit quicker than this - but the nurse also said to me that it's slow and steady as I am on the lowest dosage of drugs so it will take some time....as long as I am progressing how I should be, then I can wait...honestly, I'm not impatient in the slightest (as I try to convince myself!)  

Lawmonkey - good luck today - got everything crossed for you  

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Wysey, Glasgow do 3 or 5 day transfers. They don't take the eggs to blastocyst if you only have a few eggs incase they lose them. I had a 3 day transfer of 2 embryos last time and did get pregnant but mc just before 11 weeks so I know it can work which I'm trying to hold on to.
They do scans at weekends too, so you might be back up on either Saturday or Sunday.
Law monkey good luck for today, look forward to hearing how you get on xx


----------



## new_wife2009

Hi ladies, I pretty sure nobody will remember me, as my last cycle was in January 2014 and it's only just taken until now for me to feel ready to go back for our wee frozen embryo! What a wimp! I was wondering if I called them to cycle in August that they'd let me? I could use a few more pounds (knowing how very strict they are!) and this might be the incentive I need. 
I've lurked for a wee while, so hopefully get to know some of you - but hopefully you'll be away for scans and shopping for maternity jeans by August!

Does anyone have the number I need to call?
Thanks xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Thank you very much Dory I will have a read through that thread - I've ordered some anyways I figure if it's being suggested to me as being something that could help it's probably worth doing. I've just done 10 months worth of Prostap Injections with some pretty horrid side effects so I was interested to see how people reacted to DHEA.

Also managed to find an email address for the professor that carries out the endometrial biopsy for natural killer cells and she has sent me some information but would be good to hear from anyone that's had personal experience of this.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Cocktail girl

New wife I remember you! I don't always post much when I'm not currently having TX but I occasionally come on here to see how people are getting on.

The number is 0141 211 0505 - good luck x


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Wysey. Sounds like you are in full swing just now. Hope you're doing ok. You're on the same protocol as me (P4) if I remember correctly. How are you finding the injections?

I'm thinking of calling up when my next cycle starts in June, but I'm fully prepared and happy if they say I need to wait till July. Just gives me longer to get comfortably below the max BMI so I'm not stressing about being borderline with my weight. So it'll probably be August before I'm stimming again. But i'll be around following everyone's progress and praying for BFPs for everyone. Xx


----------



## Garrioch

Cocktail girl - I  had the uNK cell biopsy done down in Coventry last summer. If you have any questions I will try and answer them


----------



## DippyHippy

New_Wife - I remember you too  Nice to see you back hun x

Cocktail Girl - Nice to see you back too, how have you been since you stopped the prostap?  It's Dolphin162 who has been talking about the clinic in Coventry recently.  Wishing you luck x

DiscoDiva - Thank you for your congrats   Glad you had a nice holiday.  Hoping you can get booked in when you want to.x

Pinkchick - Sorry to hear you were unwell after your procedure.  Congrats on your two wee embies.  Fingers crossed this is your time x

Lawmonkey - No worries.  You'll be fine, you don't realise you're falling asleep until you've woken up lol.  Yes the procedure is about 30/40 minutes and you'll be woken up when they bring you back from the procedure.  I snoozed for a wee while afterwards though, but you might not need to.  I promise you, you'll be absolutely fine - you're probably imagining it to be a lot worse than it is.  Good luck xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi Dippy I've had nowhere near as many headaches since they took me off prostap my BP at one point was 206/122 I ended up on medication for that & all sorts & have had my laparotomy again since then so just trying to recover from that before starting TX again


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies

Feeling terrible since I woke up after an afternoon sleep but thought I'd pop on yo tell u I got 7 eggs will let u know how it goes tomorrow.  Thanks to everyone go kinds words and thoughts, I really appreciate it! 

Pink congrats on your 2 embies I will keep them in my prayers that they grow nice and strong! 

Good luck today everyone else catch up 2mo x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Lawmonkey, great stuff that's a great amount. You should get a good few fertilised from that. I felt rough yesterday but loads better today. Hope your being looked after. Fingers crossed for you! Try get a good sleep tonight xx


----------



## new_wife2009

Thank you for the welcome back, and the phone number. I tried lots of times this afternoon, but couldn't get through..... But I guess I can just keep trying!
Xx


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning ladies,

I hope you are all well and your day has got off to a better start than mine has.  Had our scan and bloods this morning (Day 9 stimming).  I came out feeling completely stressed out and really quite upset.  The nurse was a new nurse (again) I think we have seen every nurse that works there - which hasn't been a huge issue I guess but you don't get any chance to build up a relationship with anyone and it feels like nobody really knows 'your story' if you know what I mean.  

Anyway the biggest confusion and disappointment was around the measuring of folicles.  On Wednesday the nurse told me I had some 12's a 13, some 10's and 11's and some pluses.  Today the nurse measured one at 12, one at 11, a couple at 10 and all other were 8's, 9's and pluses.  So I explained I was confused as they seemed smaller now than they were on Wednesday and asked if that was possible.  The nurse said no that was not possible but she could only measure what she sees on screen and that her measurements were consistent with the thickness of the lining of my endometrium (is that the right word?)  Naturally this has left me a bit confused.  The nurse on Wed said I would be scanned today and possibly Saturday with a view to maybe having ER on Monday but now this nurse is saying I have to go back Monday for a scan and possibly again on Wednesday next week before I'll be ready (that would be 14 of stimming - is this normal?).  I'm now panicking that things are not moving.  I know they put me on the lowest drugs because of my AMH and I appreciate the reasons why but surely if things are not progressing then they should review my dose of drugs?  I've never been told to change them from 150 Menopur each morning.

The confusion continued when she gave me my Menopur and said I should put it in the fridge when I got to work.  1 - I am absolutely not putting fertility drugs in the fridge at work! and 2 - we were categorically told not to put them in the fridge once they were made up.  She told us we absolutely should have kept it in the fridge and I went into a blind panic thinking I've been injecting myself with drugs that are 'off' for the last 9 days.  The nurse then went outside to check with someone else as she has not long started working in the clinic and is only part time (her words).  When she came in she was still insistent it should be kept in the fridge but acknowledged that it was OK at room temp so long as it was made up.  We've only ever been given it made up hence we've obviously been told to keep it just at room temp.  In fact the nurse who did my first Menopur explained that it was better at room temp as then it wouldn't be so nippy when administered.  Can you ladies please tell me your experience with this and set my mind at ease??

For the first time ever, I was also told not to do my Menopur shot before I go in on Monday and wait and they'll do it in the clinic?  I'm worried that we normally do this at 5.30am before my husband goes to work as he does them for me and my appointment is 3 hours later than that.  Will that be OK to have my shot 3 hours later than normal?  I thought we had to be strict about the same time each day?

Sorry for the very long, very panicked rant.  It was a really stressful appointment and the first I have ever experienced like that.  The nurse was very good taking time to answer my questions but I came away still feeling very confused and worried about everything.  Another weekend of injections for me and scan again Monday morning.  Fingers crossed my wee follicles have grown a bit by then.

Lawmonkey - I hope you get good news today re fertilisation.  I'll be thinking about you.

Pink - I hope your wee embryos are strong and developing well ready for going home!  Also thinking of you in these tough few days.

Wysey - I hope your appointment went better than mine this morning and your wee follicles are not so wee now!  Let me know how you got on.

Hope everyone else is good - whether you're posting or just following people's progress.

Enjoy your Friday ladies and look forward to chatting to you over the weekend.  This forum is actually so helpful in just venting your frustrations and anxieties.  I can understand why people blog and do diaries now.  Take care all xx


----------



## wysey

Lawmonkey - how are you feeling today? Hope your feeling a bit better....? Have you heard from GRI?

Pink - hope you are managing to relax and take it easy...

Sparklywish - wow! Sounds like it was rather unpleasant to say the least! I was in at 9am and it was chaos! They didn't have enough staff to scan so they were running late, and I got bloods and scans done separately by different nurses - usually it's all done at the same time.  Maybe the first nurse scanned you and was a bit too eager and they weren't as big as she thought? I know it's easy for me to say but I'd like to think they know what they are doing, and you just have to take their advice - no matter how confusing it seems at times!  Please try and not get too worried by it all (again, easier said than done!) - or if it is really worrying you, then call them up and ask to speak with someone - maybe that would help?

In terms of keeping your drugs in the fridge - I specifically asked that question on day one as I had read women saying they kept them in the fridge, and I was categorically told NOT to keep them in the fridge - my nurse even went outside and asked another nurse - and they both said NO to fridge so I am not sure why you are getting a different message! I agree that it would be nice to have the same nurse - I have had a different one through all the scans! 

Are they telling you not to take menopur because maybe you will need to get your booster on Monday, and maybe that affects it somehow? Not sure to be honest.....

AFM - had my scan this morning, and I have went from 10s and 11's to a range of 13-17mm - one of my ovaries has 14-15s (with a big 17 in there) and the other has mainly 13-15mm (with some smaller one's that she said she wouldn't count) and I am now waiting on a phone call to see if I have to go back in tomorrow for a scan - they want to check my hormone levels in my blood as they were quite high at the last appt. I wasn't expecting to have to go back until Sun/Mon so it's a bit of a surprise - but maybe I won't have to go in tomorrow after all - we'll see when they call me.....I told the nurses I had a wedding so they said they'd get me in first thing if need be!!  But they didn't mention anything about dates for EC so none the wiser in terms of what is going to happen.....! 

xx


----------



## sparklywish

Apologies in advance for the woe is me post.  I just got a phone call from a nurse at ACS and my cycle is being cancelled this time as my bloods came back showing my hormone levels have dropped since Monday. She said they don't really know why that happens but I was probably on too low a dose of drugs. Needless to say I'm devastated but I do appreciate that every cycle is so precious and so I'm grateful not to have wasted this chance. It just feels like it's all been for nothing. All the worrying, the emotional rollercoaster, all that medication getting pumped into me and all the trips to the hospital - for nothing. I just need a few days to get my head around it all then I'll pick myself up again. 

I would love to hear some good news from you ladies over the next few weeks whilst I wait for the hurricane AF that will undoubtedly bless me with its presence in a few weeks time. I'll be following your progress closely.

Away for a large wine.     xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Sparkly I'm so sorry to hear this, I know how frustrating it is because I've had 2 cycles cancelled in the past and it does feel like a huge blow at the time.
Your right when you say that at least you are going to get to try again and they will have a much better idea of your response with medications so hopefully next time this won't happen.
Enjoy your wine and take care of yourself. 
Hope you other ladies are well. Wysey that sounds like a great response, shouldn't be long now for you xx


----------



## wysey

Sparklywish - I am so sorry.  There are no words that anyone can say to ease your pain/confusion/frustration right now.  

xx


----------



## discodiva77

Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled Sparklywish. But better now than going through EC and the eggs not being of good enough quality or your hormones not being good enough to support your little embies. Enjoy your wine and I promise you'll feel loads better in a few days. Try to look at this as a trial run to get you on the best level of meds so next time you'll have a better shot! I thought I'd never get over the devastation of my zero fertilisation in April but I've got to say I'm feeling in a much better place and ready to go through it all again as soon as I lose my holiday weight! Sending big hugs. Xx


----------



## Jam27

Sparkly- Just wanted to say I'm so sorry your cycle got cancelled. You will be feeling so low and frustrated but as some of the other girls have said you will start to feel better. It's such a difficult process to go through but I do think us FF girls are strong and as disco and pinkchick have said they will now have a better idea of your dosage for next time. Thinking of you   Xxx

Not been posting coz  not cycling at the moment but keeping up with everyone's progress. Hope everyone is doing well 

Jam xxx


----------



## skye11

*Sparkly* So sorry that your cycle got cancelled. Ivf hits you hard when you least expect it but as others have said, somehow you find the strength to pick yourself up and get on with life again. Even more amazing, is how you consider putting yourself through it all again. Enjoy the wine. Time really does heal. 

*New_Wife* I remember you too. I'm thinking of getting back onto the crazy rollercoaster too. I'm gonna phone in a few weeks to see if I can get the scratch in August and start tx in Sept. We may end up cycling at the same time! Enjoy normal life for a bit longer. I've needed time out too and its done me the world of good! So has all the Prosecco! 

*Cocktailgirl* I'm glad your headaches have eased off. Hope you are continuing to make a good recovery. 

*Lawmonkey*, *Pinkchick*, *Wysey* Wishing you loads of luck with your tx. I'm awaiting more good news on here.

*Disco*, *Garrioch*, *Jamerookie* Hope you're enjoying life and things are going well for you.

*Dippyhippy* Hope you're keeping well and able to relax. You give me hope that GRI do have success!

Sorry, if I've missed anyone. I've been following how you are getting on and thinking that very soon, I'll be posting about tx again and joining you with tx. We're off to Cyprus in July and then getting back on the tx rollercoaster for our final nhs go. Scary stuff!


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks skye11. Like yourself I still pop on to see how everybody is getting on. I haven't been posting much as I am really frustrated with the whole IVF, ttc and how it takes over your life . I had my FET last week after I had to freeze all the embryos on day 2  last December. Like yourself I have no faith in FET and don't expect it to work. I have no more frozen embryos so next cycle will be a fresh one which hopefully will result in a transfer at the time. Hope you enjoy your holiday in Cyprus and be ready for you next round of treatment x


----------



## skye11

*Garrioch* I have my fingers crossed that FET will work for you. I totally understand how you feel though. I know FET can work but my gut feeling always was that it wouldn't for me. I'd give anything for a fresh transfer. Its the plan for my next tx but I will prepare myself to be told it'll need to be another FET just incase. I hope the rest of the 2ww goes in quickly for you. Did you get any headaches during FET tx? I had a killer migraine during tx and after about 10 days after transfer. Wishing you loads of luck.


----------



## Garrioch

skye11 - I had a natural FET so didn't have any side effects however after transfer I was commenced on prednisolone which is giving me headaches. I know I need to try and be positive but I feel that time is dragging by and I just want to fast forward to next weekend to find out what I suspect already


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi everybody, this is a busy wee thread just now-lots happening for folk.
Garrioch I really hope your FET is successful, I know you don't have much faith in it but loads of people are successful with FET and you could be one of them. the 2ww is just the longest ever.
Skye it's great you have a lovely holiday planned before starting the stress of cycling. 
I had transfer this morning of my 2 wee embies, thank god they survived the past few days-was stressing out my box that they wouldn't. Was 2 8 cells and the embryologist described them as beautiful, I was so chuffed! Transfer was no problem at all. Now begins the roller coaster 2 ww, and to start clexane and steroids tonight. 
Hope you guys are all doing ok and having a good weekend xx


----------



## Garrioch

Good luck pinkchick. I am half way through my 2ww - it's dragging in!!  Hope your 2ww flies in x


----------



## skye11

Good luck *Pinkchick*! Hope the 2ww is kind to you. Thats two good quality embies you have!


----------



## DippyHippy

Sparklywish - I'm so sorry your tx was cancelled.  I've never had a cycle cancelled before but I can imagine how frustrated and upset I would feel if it happened to me.  Give yourself some much-needed time out and put your feet up - enjoy your time away from tx for a while, and enjoy your wine!  I'm so glad that this doesn't count as one of your NHS turns - they are precious as you've said.  For what its worth, I always see a different nurse too, and I do think it would be better if we all had a specific nurse (or even 2 nurses) so you can build up trust and have a wee bond as you go through treatment.  I have often felt shunted from pillar to post, with no continuity during appointments.  I think it would make us feel more comfortable if we got the same one or two nurse(s) for our appointments.  Sending you a big hug hun, thinking of you   xx

Cocktail girl - I'm glad you've been feeling a bit better since you stopped those horrid prostap injections.  It always makes me feel shocking, so heaven knows how you coped with being on it so long... I take my hat off to you!  Hope you are on the road to recovery after your laparotomy.  Fingers crossed this is your time xx

Pinkchick - Glad your ET went ok.  Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.  Was it a 3 day transfer you had?xx

Skye - Thank you hun.  I always took hope from seeing success stories too.  I have a good feeling about your next cycle.  Enjoy your holiday, eat, drink and be merry!  xx

Garrioch - Nice to see you back.  Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.  Wishing you luck xx

AFM - Had my last appointment at the clinic and have been officially discharged from ACS to midwife   Feels a bit strange, as I like the 'security blanket' of having the ACS to call on if I have any problems.  Felt good to walk out the doors after my appointment though, I must admit - after all the stress and heartache it's taken to get here, I quite liked the feeling of putting IVF behind me for now.  Mixed emotions. xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies just a quick one as I'm at work and on my phone. Hope you are all doing well. 
Dippy yeah I had a 3 day transfer, they said the embryos were perfect 8 cells so that helped with the disappointing of not getting to blastocyst. 
I'm panicking a bit today as woke up with AF type cramps, surely it can't be over already? Don't know if it's the progesterone or steroids causing them. Last cycle I remember getting cramping and twinges but it was later than this. This is all such a mind game eh?!!! Xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Sorry Dippy I meant to say great news you are now discharged from ACS. I know it must be mixed feelings but it must be great to get to that stage!  xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well! So sorry I havent posted all weekend I was really sore and unwell after egg collection. I wrote a post, lost it then lost all energy to write it again lol! I made it back to work 2day but really struggled! They called on fri and 4 out of the 7 fertilised so in tomorrow for ET, fingers crossed they have survived this long! 

Sparklywish: really sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled. It really hurts when you get that phone call and it feels all for nothing. The 2nd time it happened to me I began giving up all hope, my hormone levels have been the issue right through. On the 3rd attempt they were willing to go ahead at the risk of only 1 egg which I declined as to come that far I wanted more!  This time they double dosed me - 225 menopur am and pm for the first 2 days and it has done the trick.  I get mad at times when people try to offer kind words so I hope I'm not making u feel worse! A positive I took from it was that many people say the first ivf is about getting it right (meds, timings etc) so at least a turn wasn't taken up for a poor result. Keep trusting them, they will try something different next time and I'm sure u will respond better. Keeping u in my thoughts x 

Pinkchick: congratulations on your beautiful embies!! I hope they are nice and sticky! Hope ur keeping well through it all, got my fingers crossed for u! I have been having cramps twinges too and mine aren't back in yet, I def think I remember this from the lovely pessaries when I had iui.  Try not to worry and easier said than done relax! 

Dippy hippy: that's wonderful news I am so happy for u! I know u must be nervous changing over but they must be really happy with you to let you move on to the midwife. Please keep us updated with every stage, it's really such a miracle and so exciting! 

Garrioch: fingers crossed for ur FET, hope the 2ww is going a bit faster for u now! 2 weeks holiday flys by, 2ww lasts double the time lol! 

Good luck to everyone and I really hope I haven't missed anyone out! 

L x


----------



## new_wife2009

That's a great result lawnmonkey. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!
Dippyhippy, how fantastic. Wishing you all the very best xxx

Quick question, can anyone remind me what you do to start a cycle? Do I call them when my period starts? I have been trying to get through but without any luck at all. My period has already started so I'll need to wait until next month now. But I've forgotten what you do!!

Will try and read through to catch up with everyone else, but good luck and hugs all round xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks new wife.  U call on/after first day of period and they give u a date usually 2-3 weeks away. If they r busy u might need to wait double that(I did last time) so just keep calling and get booked in! Good luck! X


----------



## GuthrieC

Dippy that's wonderful. How exciting. Does it make it feel a bit more real? 
Sparklywish I'm so sorry. What everyone has said about the unit being able to set your drugs better for next time makes absolute sense and you having a cycle that's better managed so more likely to be successful seems like a good thing...BUT...it must be so upsetting and frustrating. All of that emotional and physical energy invested. I hope you start to feel better soon (and that someone can clarify the fridge issue! Seriously!)
Lawmonkey -good luck tomorrow!
Pink - What a lovely thing to hear. You have beautiful embryos tucked up in there! I don't know much but what Lawmonkey said sounds like it makes sense. Could the cramping not be a sign of implantation too? I'm a week into my 2ww and am googling like a maniac and apparently some embryos will implant quicker than others. Every pregnancy is different. I know it's hard but at the moment you're PUPO with BEAUTIFUL embryos!
Garrioch -Got my fingers crossed for you. 
New wife - I don't know if it's different with IVF but for the IUI cycles I have to phone in on my first day and press option 1 (although it wouldn't realy make a difference a few days in I don't think). Have you tried leaving a message? They're usualy quite good at returning calls. Hope you get a chance to start this cycle. 
Everyone else, I hope you are all well. This sure is a busy forum!
AFM - half way through 2ww. It's messing with my head. I am trying to stay as balanced as possible - not get too negative about it but also not get too excited because of the 90% chance that it doesn't work! Great odds! I have turned into an obsessive symptom spotter!

 and   to you all. xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Law monkey sorry you were feeling rough after egg collection, I was the same this time. Hope your taking it easy, you got a great  result there. Good luck for tomorrow! You've done the hard part remember. 
Guthrie thank you, fabby that you are a week in already, half way there! I know what you mean about it messing with your head, I'm going loopy already!  
New wife, hope you manage to get through-they can be a nightmare to get hold of, if you haven't already leave a message saying you need them to return your call urgently. There enough waiting around with all this already. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks ladies for your kind thoughts. I am slowly going crazy during this 2ww. I had an natural FET so my AF would be due wed/Thursday although my OTD is not until Sunday. Have got the usual pre AF cramps at the moment so I suspect things are not looking very good for a BFP.
Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## GuthrieC

Garrioch you just can't tell. I have also been going mad and have read the internet back to front. Some women take cramps as a positive and get a BFP, some women don't get any symptoms and get a BFP, some women get every symptom under the sun and get a BFN. Loads of people who seem a bit more balanced say that the symptoms of early pregnancy are very similar to AF because it's the progesterone. I know that nothing I say will stop you from symptom spotting and predicting the outcome (because nothing I say to myself or anyone else says to me is stopping me from doing as much as I'd love to) but do remember that your head will also trying to be protecting itself too. Expecting the worst might not be fun but it's kind of self protection. Good luck. Will be thinking about you! BTW there's a thread on 2WW symptoms and BFP. I found it quite helpful last night. Just shows there's no normal really. xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Pinkchick: thanks. So was ur last time completely different? from what I've read it seems almost 50/50 pain or okay. 

Garrioch and Guthrie: sorry the 2ww is driving u crazy!! 

ET today and feel sick, not sure if nerves or tiredness! Terrible sleep last night talk about winding myself up! About midnight I thought/worried they may phone and say none left don't come. We have discussed this and took it as a possibility, dh and I are just going 1 step at a time - so far 3 steps further than ever before so no matter the outcome we feel it's a success of sorts. Now this is were I went crazy lol! Once I felt that worry I then worried because I thougt me feeling worried was a sign  Seriously my husband thought I was nuts, he is probably right lol! 

Afm to all those ladies worried about cramping, I still have twinges and I'm  sure it's this progesterone so keep ur chins up! 

Have a lovely day, sorry for the garble!! X


----------



## Garrioch

Lawmonkey - good luck with your ET today. I know how horrible that wait is - we had a 5dt and I was convinced they were going to phone me to say none of my embryos survived as in my last cycle none made it to day 5.
GuthrieC - hope the 2ww is going ok for you. When in ur OTD and do you think you will test early?


----------



## Pinkchick

Morning ladies! 
Lawmonkey hope all goes well today, you will be well looked after and it's totally normal to feel anxious. Last time i wasn't too bad at all, had some pain in the evening but nothing unbearable. This time I just felt totally wiped out and more achy. There seems to be no rhyme nor reason to it. 
Garrioch the cramping could be a good sign too, it was for me last time and I was convinced AF was coming because the cramping was exactly like AF pains. 
Another day ticked off for us 2ww ladies, we can do this! xx


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks pinkchick - hope you are doing ok. Hope the AF cramps are a good sign but they certainly don't feel like it. Time will tell soon enough. I feel everything is a constant battle - battle to get pregnant, battle to stay pregnant ( I have had 3 miscarriages ).


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning ladies,

Sorry I've not been on since Friday.  I've just not had the emotional energy to post anything but I am so grateful for all your lovely kind, supportive words.  I can't stress enough how much this forum helps when going through this process.  I've processed things a bit better now and understand that it was the best decision under the circumstances.  I just hadn't really prepared myself for that outcome.  I had thought about lots of hurdles further on but not that we wouldn't actually get to the end of stimming.  In a strange way it felt like I had lost something as we were just told to stop everything right away.  I was surrounded by treatment 'stuff' like the medication bag, the sharps box, my treatment planner and it was all of a sudden all no longer required.  Sorry if this sounds like an overreaction, but at the time it was just so disappointing.  My husband has just been amazing, he is so positive and really pulls me out of my wee dark cloud.  I've given myself a good talking to and I am well aware that so many of you have been through things a hundred times more painful than this, so I've got things back in perspective. Thank you all again so much for taking the time to offer kind words.  You're all just fab.  

Wysey - Assuming you are having egg collection today?  If so, I hope it all goes well and you have lots of lovely eggs.  Keep us posted how you are doing.

Lawmonkey - Good luck with your transfer today.  Do you know if you are having 1 or 2 put back in to snuggle?  If all 4 are good, you might get some wee bonus frosties.  

Pink - Thanks for the extra support and info - much appreciated and I hope your days are not dragging in during the 2 weeks.  I am watching in anticipation and wishing for a positive result for you both.  

Newwife - Did you manage to speak to someone at the clinic?  Like you, I am expecting to maybe have to wait a few months when I call up again to start but my BMI is 28.8 so I'll look at it as a positive that it gives me a wee bit more time to be good and lose another few pounds.  We might end up cycling at the same time.

DiscoDiva - Thanks for your kind words and support.  I am sure your holiday was absolutely worth the couple of wee pounds gained.  I always gain at least 5lbs on a two week holiday.  Depending when you call up we may be cycling around the same time.  Look forward to following your progress.

DippyHippy - Thanks for your support and kind words.  Congratulations on your official discharge from ACS!  It's just wonderful and your result gives us all hope.  Please pop on and keep us posted on progress of your little peanut!

Jamerooki - Thanks for your kind words, much appreciated.  Hope you are doing OK?

Skye11 - Enjoy your holiday before treatment.  We did the same and had a week in the sun which was just what we needed before starting.  We may end up cycling at the same time depending when we get in?

Garrioch - You're more than halfway now! Look forward to following your progress and wishing you all the luck in the world for a good outcome.  

GuthrieC - Thanks for your kind words.  You are right, it was emotionally draining, that big build up and then it just all got pulled to a halt in a 30 second phonecall.  I did call the clinic yesterday and someone called me back as I had a few questions.  I have to say any time I have left a message they have always called me back eventually.  Hope your days are not dragging too slowly.  I'll be watching out for your result and wishing you that positive outcome we all dream of.  

Take care lovely ladies.  You're all awesome.    xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Garrioch I know what you mean, it does seem a constant battle. I try not to get excited anymore when I do get a BFP because they always end in miscarriage.   hopefully this time will be different for us both.
Sparkly, It's not surprising at all you felt the way you do but glad that your husband has been so supportive and that you have your head round things a bit better now. It doesn't at all sound like an over reaction, so much energy and emotion is invested in each stage of treatment. 
Hope all you other ladies are well too xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,


hope you are all doing okay. Yesterday was my day in Coventry. Met Professor Quenby and got the uterine biopsy done to check for uHNKC's and they did the scratch at the same time. Professor Quenby was really lovely and the staff are nice too. Found them all to be very caring  

Now the biopsy was thanks to my Endometriosis extremely painful and Professor Q warned me about this. They gave me gas & air and I took 2 Paracetmol & 400 mg Nurofen an hour before but didn't help with the pain at all  
Glad I went for it though as Prof Q said that I should have been on progesterone support until week 12 of Pregnancy as due to my Endo and hormonal issues I would have low progesterone levels. She also told me to get my thyroid checked. 
She said she will write the GRI a letter as well so they can include this in my protocol.
Will call my GP tomorrow to ask for a blood test to check my thyroid. 
My next cycle should start within the next 4-5 days and then I have to call the GRI to get booked in for my Prostap injection.

Hoping everyone on here is doing well with their cycles and hope to see lots of BFP's soon   xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Garrioch I'll be honest (haven't even been this honest with DH)... tested 6dpo and obviously got a BFN and again 9dpo (at night and after drinking a good few litres of water through the day) and got another BFN. Was expecting the result each time and easily brushed off the first (it was FAR too early) and not quite as easily the second (still too early and wrong time of day) but to be honest it probably wasn't a great idea.  
I'm thinking about tomorrow morning but with Clearview it should probably be Thursday/Friday at earliest. I am expecting a delivery of cheap on line HPT to arrive tomorrow which are apparently more sensitive than Clearview... Don't know. DH birthday and OTD are the same day. In a way I want to make sure it doesn't ruin his birthday. We've had a considerable run of things spoiling our good times over the last couple of years. 

Kind of feeling the game's up at the moment. 'Symptoms' changed today. No longer queezy and the cramps changed. 

Hope you're managing to keep your spirits up. This is just not much fun at all is it?!


----------



## JulesMS

Guthrie, Garrioch & Pink - thinking and praying for you. I found the 2ww the hardest part which I didn't think I would. My symptoms changed daily and I had cramping due to the pessaries. I was planning on buying a bottle of wine later the morning of my test as I was so sure it would be negative. Guthrie try to hold on until your OTD although it's difficult. It's hard to find the words but I know the stress, anxiety & worry you are going through. 

To all the other ladies - I have been keeping an eye on your progress and wish you all the very best. It's a hard process but hopefully worth it and miracles can happen     x


----------



## GuthrieC

Thanks Jules. I appreciate that. Having a wee bit of an emo day! Only a week to go before my 2w + 3d w is up. That bottle of wine is the only thing that makes the prospect of a BFN bearable. My next bottle will be so expensive! x


----------



## Pinkchick

Jules thank you so much, and huge congrats to you. I love seeing success stories, it keeps me going! 
Guthrie lets hope you won't be needing that wine for a long time xx


----------



## GuthrieC

You holding up Pink?


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey Guthrie, driving myself crazy already, glad that's another day by with. My first week is usually the worst because usually by the second week I have an idea if it's worked or not, I've not often been wrong. It all sucks but the first week for me drags by 
I'm going back to work on Thursday after taking some holidays so hopefully being distracted will help. I'm a nurse so on my feet a lot and was gonna take a bit longer but from what I've read it will make no difference at this stage. 
I've just saw that you tested early, it's way too soon so try step away from the pee sticks! 
Dolphin, sounds like you were put though it in Coventry but here's hoping it will benefit in the long run. Hope your recovering now. 
Good night ladies x


----------



## wysey

Morning ladies

Wow! There is certainly a lot going on at the moment!  

Sorry for the silence but it's all been a bit of a whirlwind! Was in GRI yesterday for my EC - we got 9 eggs - and got the phone call this morning to say they injected 8 and 5 fertilised - so relieved! I know we still have a long way to go but fingers crossed! I have to say I wasn't expecting EC to be quite as painful - not the actual procedure as I was out cold - but my god, it hurt afterwards!! I slept most of yesterday... I am feeling a bit better today, although had to phone work and tell them I couldn't come in today as still really uncomfortable....

So now it's the long wait until Sunday for transfer (unless I get a phone call on Friday)....tick tock, tick tock - that's all we seem to do is wait...and wait....and wait.... 

I am going to go lie down again - I really am a lightweight!!  

xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Dolphin thanks for posting about your experience at Coventry I've been in touch with the professor there & will be having this biopsy done myself just waiting on AF to arrive then after that work out when I ovulate & then get booked in. I was hoping it would be similar to having the scratch done but sounds like it's a bit more painful as that!!!!! Oh well if it helps what's a bit of pain it's not like I'm not used to it haha


----------



## DippyHippy

Thanks for all your nice comments girls  

Guthrie and Pink - Hope you are holding up during your 2ww.. I know it's not easy.  And Guthrie, I agree with the other girls - that's too early to be testing hun, give it another few days before you test again if you possibly can - though again, I know it's not easy. Big hug xx

Wysey - That's a great number, fab hun.  Are they hoping for a 5 day transfer?  And who told you you'd be fit for work the day following EC?    Am quite shocked at that - it's always taken me a few days to get back on my feet properly after EC, my tummy feels very 'grumbly' after the procedure.  Just rest up and take it as easy as you can hun, watch them swollen ovaries! xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, Wysey-great amount that's awesome! Hope your feeling a bit better, it definitely knocks the wind from your sails, get a good rest if you can, it takes a few days. 
Cocktail sounds like things are on the move for you too, hope the procedure isn't too bad 
Thanks Dippy, hope your feeling well. 
Guthrie hope your holding up too. 
Hello to the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey everyone!

Hope ur all well and those of u on the 2ww are not going too crazy! 

Pinkchick: quite right about nothing we can do. I have read up on this for years and from what I've read in my opinion getting back to normal is the best medicine! Keep ur self distracted and don't get tempted by peering on sticks lol! 

Wysey: fantastic number congrats!  I hope you are feeling better, it takes a good few days especially the bloating and exhaustion. Rest up! 

Afm I had my ET yesterday it was a day 5 grade 4AA.  The embryologist called pur wee baby perfect . I just really hope this is it for us. It's hard not to get excited as the nurses etc were all saying such lovely wonderful things about our embryo! Need to stay positive but realistic! OTD is 12th June so  too long now! 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## GuthrieC

Wysey hope you're starting to feel a bit better. Sounds like a great idea to take a day (or a few?) to look after yourself. 

Lawmonkey that's great news. It's nice and rare to be given some good news and I would say a perfect embryo sounds pretty good! 

2WW team hope you're okay. I just want this to end. Got more cm than usual today so spent ages not going to the toilet because I was convinced it was af and didn't think I'd be able to deal with the reality of seeing it at work. Feel like there's a ticking bomb just waiting to catch me out. Cramps really are quite like AF and as you well know that's kind of hard to stay positive through...even though I've read about heaps of people who reported AF cramps and got BFP... Come on already! I'm done with this! x


----------



## DippyHippy

Guthrie - I had AF pains all through my 2ww and was convinced it was all over too... I was on constant knicker watch!  
After I got my BFP I continued to have them for several weeks, and in fact I still get them now and again and I'm around 8 weeks pg... it ain't over till its over hun, hang in there.  I do know how you feel and I know its hard to stay positive.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Reading this on my phone at work and Dippy your message has made me tear up. I'm so tired of this. Thank you for your support. It would be so lonely doing this without you guys. My DH is wonderful but even he can't understand the anxiety and all consuming obsession with your body. Thank you. Xx


----------



## Jam27

Guthrie- I think it's totally normal to feel like you do! Even when I'm not cycling and trying naturally when it's the 2ww I'm on constant knicker watch and symptom spotting!   I think it's because we want it so much! I try to tell myself to calm down and let things happen, what will be will be etc...but then I think when it's your body and you can feel stuff happening to it, it's so hard to switch off! My DH is wonderful too but it must be so hard for them to understand coz they can't feel the wee twinges we feel! And also all our crazy hormones!! I got my AF this morning and although I'm not cycling felt teary. I went for a run and then got back to my car and started crying!   right in the middle of the car park! Lol Anyways pulled myself together now   I don't think we give ourselves enough credit on how brave we are to keep going. As Dippy said there are loads of women that have cramps and get a BFP so don't give up hope!  I've got everything crossed for you hun!   X

Skye & Sparklywish- I'm doing well thanks! Started a wee healthy kick and my running again so feeling good. And going on holiday in mid July! Cannot wait!  Sparklywish just wanted to say not an overreaction at all!! It's tough thinking you've started and are on your way to hopefully getting your Dream and all of a sudden have to stop! Glad your starting to feel better and process what happened. Look after yourself   X

Garrioch- Got everything crossed for you. I know exactly what you mean about battle to get pregnant, battle to stay pregnant. I'm   you get your BFP xxx

To all the other 2ww'ers I'm watching everyones progress and sending all my positive energy!   X

Hope everyone is doing well 

Jam x


----------



## GuthrieC

Jame I'm sorry AF arrived. You're right. It is brave to do this. You were brave to get yourself out on that run and do something positive and have your cry and pull it all together again and know that you'll be back at it next time. A holiday sounds great! 
Thank you for your kind words. x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies just a quick check in from me as just home from a 12 hour shift, hope your all doing ok. 
Guthrie I'm right with you on the knicker watch, still getting on and off cramps and it's driving me crazy. Constantly running to toilet to check!  
jam  hope your ok, a holiday does sound amazing right now! Hope it does you loads of good. 
Wysey hope your feeling a bit better today and have recovered and are still resting if you need it.
All the other 2 ww ladies, sending lots and lots of positive vibes and strength. 
I'm now over analysing if I did too much at work today-but hoping at 5 days past transfer it won't affect the outcome. It has helped to have some distraction but absolutely knackered now.xx


----------



## wysey

Ladies,

Help me out here.....I clearly have too much time on my hands, and an overactive imagination!  

GRI said they would phone today if I had a "lead" embryo for a 3 day transfer - and they haven't called - which is fine....but then it got me thinking that perhaps my embryos aren't growing very well if I don't have a "lead" - I am hoping that is not the case and it's just paranoia on my part - but any advice would be greatly appreciated!  If they are not very good quality, would they call to tell me before day 5 (which is Sunday) - or would I just be told on Sunday when I arrive for my appointment?

I am not sure if Day 3 or Day 5 is better to be honest.... 

xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Guthrie -  not at all.  I'm hoping what I told you reassured you a wee bit.  You're right- our journeys would be much lonelier without each other.xx

Jam - I've had my moments in the past too, I don't think you need to be cycling to feel emotional or 'raw' at the injustice of it all... Hope you felt a bit better after your wee cry and a wee glass of wine or bar of chocolate maybe?  Hugs xx

Pinkchick- Another day nearer test day!  Hope you're OK x

Wysey - Could you call the lab and speak to the embryologist?  Would probably put your mind at rest if you got a wee update on how your embryos are doing?  A 5 day transfer is not the be-all and end-all hun, don't feel disheartened if they call you in for transfer before day 5.xx


----------



## Garrioch

Wysey - I had a  natural FET 2 weeks ago.  I was meant to go in for a day 3 transfer but the morning of my transfer I got a phone call to say that all the embryos were looking good and at the point in time they couldnt  say which 2 were the best and they recommended waiting and going for a day 5 transfer as it should be more obvious.  I was initially really unsure what to do as in my previous cycle at the GCRM they looked ok at day  3 and because I had used EEVA which is able to identify the best embryos from time lapse photography I  had a 3 day transfer.  None of the 3 remaining embroys made it to day 5 which was quite suprising they said and devastating for us as I got BFN. I 
asked the embryologist at GRI if someone would look at them on day 4 and check that they were doing ok and if not would they phone me and let me know and possibly come in. They told me no this wouldnt happen and we would find out on day 5 what was happening with regard to quality. We were warned that there was a possibility that they might not survive to day 5 but they had no way of knowing this. We decided to go on their advice and waited for a 5 day transfer. Two  out of the four made it to day 5. 
Hope this helps


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is doing well today.

I called the GRI this morning as my cycle started and I am booked in for the 25th of June for my Prostap injection. Scan will be on the 13th of July.
Very excited to get started again   just hoping this will be our lucky cycle especially as it is our last one! 

All the best & wishing everyone a nice weekend xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Great news Dolphin. Fingers crossed this is your turn! Xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies! Dolphin great news you can get started again! 
How are you other ladies doing? 
Wysey, I've always had a three day transfer, maybe the fact they haven't phoned is good news and this means you'll be all set for a five day transfer which some people say is better.
I'm still hanging on in there, still cramping on and off and always think AF is round the corner but nothing yet. Just can't find my mojo the past few days, feeling fed up and strugging to hold on to positive thoughts! 
Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey ladies

Guthrie: how are you holding up? How long now till your OTD? I've had twinges, cramps here and there throughout full treatment so try not to worry.  Keeping my fingers crossed for u! 

Wysey: Take it from me who was here last week, please do not worry, I did too and it was all for nothing! Not getting a call is good it means u r def getting a 5 day transfer as they hoped. I had a panic the night before my 5dt (that none had survived) I mentioned this to the nurse when getting shown in and she said not to worry that is a very rare thing to happen at that point and that they would have called me if there was a problem. No news is good news!! Good luck, can't wait to hear how u get on! 

Pinkchick: I hope ur feeling a bit more positive! How long is it now to your OTD? As I said to Guthrie I am cramping on and off twinges here and there so we never really know until poas or the witch arrives. I'm thinking positive thoughts for u, hope it helps! 

Afm today has been a weird day. Horrid taste of blood in my mouth accompanied by a strange wave that washed over me. Then at lunch was starving and felt dizzy started shaking really badly, this didn't stood till a good 5 mins after I'd eaten. i feel positive but sometimes very rarely I get that sane part of my brain that thinks don't be so silly! only time will tell but until then it is lovely to 'feel' pregnant. 

L x


----------



## GuthrieC

Lawmonkey you have a great attitude. Hopefully all that positivity will make you a very welcoming environment for a embryo to thrive in. I reckon feeling pregnant must be a good thing. 
I have 4 more sleeps left. I'm thinking about just waiting for AF to show because I've scunnered  myself with poas BFNs already! Knew it was a bad idea. My cramps changed today. No longer AF cramps, now back to the new twinges that I had earlier. Obviously hoping that this is a good sign but I have nothing to back that up with. 

Pink you ok? I know that I was on a downer the other day and wouldn't accept it for myself but sooooo many people say they cramped with a BFP. My colleague who had a baby when she was 17 said she cramped and that helped her stay in denial (which she managed for a few months!) Now has a beautiful 23 year old daughter who she adores. I wish I could go find your mojo for you. Here's some   for you anyway.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, 
Freaking out a bit here! I buckled this morning and done a test as I was convinced AF was on its way and got a positive on the hospital test. It's faint but not a squinter if you know what i mean. Not due to test until Thursday. I know I should be happy but I'm panicking because of the cramps because I've been here so many times before. 
Sorry for the me post, will catch up properly later. Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## Jam27

Hey Pinkchick,

Try not to panic....easier said than done I know! The AF pains could be a good sign! Every time I've had a BFP I've had them. And from what I've read up on a lot of women get them in early pregnancy! It's such a difficult time coz I've read your signiture and see you've had similar outcomes to me. You want to be happy but are scared to be! I'd try and wait till Tues and test again then...if you can wait!  I so hope this is your time!   Sending all my positive energy your way! I feel for you and I'd be the exact same hun! But try not to panic   Xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Game over for me this month. AF arrived. Maybe next month. Hope you guys are ok. X


----------



## Lawmonkey

Guthriec: sorry to hear that, make sure you spoil yourself for the next few days and have a real good pamper. I hope your feeling better soon x

Pinkchick: try not to panic if anything it's a good thing. U r still in the game and fingers crossed the line gets darker each day! How many days pt are you? I'm 5dp5dt and struggling not to test lol so I completely understand why you caved! Will keep my fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Pinkchick

Guthrie, I'm so sorry, I know how hard this is. This is such a cruel process. Thinking about you and everything crossed for next time. 
Thanks Jam and Lawmonkey. I'm 8 days past 3dt. I'm trying to hope that the cramps are a positive thing but because I've had this before and it's not ended well i end up going down a panic  route in my head. 
Will probably test again tomorrow and praying like crazy that this one sticks!   Xxx


----------



## Jam27

So sorry to hear that Guthrie. Thinking about you   Xxxxx


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies!

Guthrie - so sorry to hear that - I hope you are OK  
Dolphin - great to hear you have your start dates! 
Lawmonkey - not long to go until your OTD - do you think you'll test early?
Pinkchick - Fingers crossed for you....! 

AFM - was in for transfer this morning - 3 of our 5 survived the 5 days - and the embryologist said one was much further on than the other two, and the two were no good for freezing -  so the good one was used - it was a grade 4AB - everyone seemed happy with it and the procedure was fairly straight forward.  I am now sitting at home relaxing and wondering how I am going to pass the next 10 days without driving myself crazy! Hopefully work will keep me busy! 

I hope everyone is doing good 

xx


----------



## JulesMS

Sorry to hear Guthrie, thinking about you xx

Great news so far Pinkchick, hope all goes well. Fingers crossed for you wysey, it's a long 10 days I know but good that one lasted for a 5 day transfer xx

Thinking & praying for the rest of you ladies 💕 xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Wysey congrats on being Pupo! I know that it must seem like forever away but hope the time goes in quick for you. Thanks Jules.
Hope you other ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## discodiva77

Guthrie - so sorry to hear your news. Hope you're doing on x

Pinkchick - It's all sounding promising. Got everything crossed that your BFP sticks and that line is darker OTD. X

Wysey - Sounds like you've got a good little embie on board. Hope the next 10 days pass quickly for you. X


----------



## sparklywish

Guthrie - so sorry to read about your result this time around. It must be so disappointing. I know how I felt just having a cycle cancelled so can't imagine how much worse you feel with an unsuccessful attempt. I do think it somehow over time makes us stronger and more resilient to keep going in pursuit of our wee babies! Sending you a big squeeze F Cup hug.   Take care xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Thank you sparkly. Its sad and after a good cry I'm ready to go again. I'm lucky that its natural iui the first few shots so can get straight back on it. I knew the odds were very low but it doesn't stop you hoping and at some points I was convinced it had worked! Oh well. 
To be honest I think I would have dealt worse with a cancellation. At least I got to do something after those years of waiting. Couldn't even pretend to try naturally so my first go ever! 
You are right that this all just makes us stronger. I wish we didn't have to be so strong though! Next time for us eh?! Xxx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

Guthrie: so sorry to read about your result   Hope you are doing okay!

Pinkchick: Last time I got a BFP at 8dp 3dt as well. I really hope that your little one sticks and that the line is getting darker!! 

Wysey: Hope the two week wait is going quickly for you and that the little embie is feeling at home and sticks  

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

As for me, I went to the GP this morning to get my thyroid checked. The results will be back on Friday. The nurse said that she had other ladies with Endometriosis that got their thyroid checked and then had an under-active thyroid and needed to take medication to help with that as thyroid problems also cause infertility and early miscarriages. But its an easy problem to fix.

Just wondering if I should give the results to the GRI so that they can tell me which tablets I should take etc - if I need them? Has anyone got any experience with this? As the GP doesn't know what my results have to look like in order to keep a pregnancy? xx


----------



## Garrioch

Dolphin162 - I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid and thryoid antibodies after my 3rd miscarriage. I have been taking thyroxine since last February after my 3rd miscarriage. My miscarriages might have just been ' bad luck ' . All my  other tests came back normal so I am hoping this was the reason and I can now hopefully prevent another. When TTC and having fertilty treatment your TSH should be less than 2.5. My GP told me mine was normal at 3.5 but when I looked into it at a later date found out it should have been less than 2.5. If it more than 2.5 I would push for GP or GRI to start you on thyroxine. 
I had. FET just over 2 weeks ago and found out a few days ago I am pregnant. It is still really early days and I might go onto miscarry again as I normally do so around 6-8 weeks but I am hoping that now my thyroid function appears to be ok and will be monitored that I will get that very much longed for baby. Let me know if I can help answer any other questions


----------



## dolphin162

*Garrioch*: Thank you so much for letting me know about your experience!! This helps a lot & Congrats on your pregnancy!! 
I really hope that this baby stays with you now that your thyroid problem is fixed 
I will make sure that the GP or the GRI will prescribe me the thyroxine if my TSH is higher than 2.5 xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Pinkchick how r u feeling? Hope u r ok and ur wee one is sticking in real tight. Have u tested again? 

Congratulations Garrioch, I will say a wee prayer that your little one hangs on tight.  

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I'm embarrassed to admit it ladies but I caved and tested on sun (dragged dh into it too, despite his initial reservations). We both could see a very, very faint line - I struggled to see if grey or pink.  Then on Mon am I did another one again very faint. Mon pm/Tues am very faint but def getting there and I was convinced pink.  I have just tested after work and def pink line, still faint but much more pronounced than on others.  This one even showed up on a photo lol! Not counting my chickens yet just taking it day by day as u never know. I've had quite a few things happen over the last few days that would rack up to symptoms if this comes true. It's been 7 years next month and it's funny coz I always thought I'd be really excited but I'm so calm and to be honest don't believe it yet. 

Sorry for long gobbldy ****! L x


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks lawmonkey. Fingers crossed that you get a strong BFP on OTD. If you are getting faint lines just now it's looking very hopeful. Not sure how but I managed to wait until 11dp 5dt before I caved


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies! 
Garrioch Congratulations, brilliant news! Hope you are feeling ok. 
Lawmonkey sounds like great news for you too, really hope things continue to be positive over the next few days. 
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok, and Guthrie you sound really strong and like you are focused on next shot! Good for you and here's hoping next time is your lucky time. 
I tested again this afternoon and still have a faint line, I went out on my lunch break and bought more tests. I hoped the line would be darker but outcome day not until Thursday and going to try my best not to test now until then. 
I don't have any symptoms and I'm really hoping and praying it's not another chemical. 
Sending lots of love and strength to you all, we really are amazing ladies putting ourselves through this xx


----------



## JulesMS

Fingers crossed and 🙏🏻 for you Garrioch and Lawnmonkey xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks ladies.

I did another test yesterday pm and slightly darker (my pm tests are always better?!).  I went to Sainsburys and they only had their own make of digital but it came back pregnant.  My husband is super excited but I feel kinda numb, I am still terrified of something going wrong.  Last night instead of the hpt dreams ive been having all I dreamt about was blood tests! Funny how the mind works. My test this morning was still light but def a teeny bit darker again.  Should the test line go as dark as the control line?  My OTD is not till Friday so really hoping to see a difference by then.  

Sorry for a really me post, I am at work and cant work for thinking and then looking at photos of my tests.  I think I'm gonna go crazy!


----------



## Pinkchick

Lawmonkey that's great that you are getting a positive digital and your lines are getting darker, that all sounds really positive. It sounds like we are both serial testers  
I tested again this afternoon with a first response and the positive line came up right away and is nice and dark. Trying hard not to get my hopes up too high but can't help myself. Really hope it's still nice and dark come Thursday then I will relax (a wee bit). Hope all you other ladies are well xx


----------



## Jam27

Garrioch- good news! I know it's early days but just wanted you to know I've got everything crossed for you xxx

Lawmonkey & Pinkchick- hoping your lines gets darker and darker! Things looking good   x

Wysey- hoping your 2ww going in ok for you x

Jules- hope you are still keeping well? X

Guthrie- glad you are able to start again soon and you sound like your dealing with things well xxx

Hope everyone else doing well! It's very busy on here just now! 

Jam xxx


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks Jamerooki - it's really hard to get excited due to my previous history but fingers crossed this time it all goes ok.
Pinkchick and lawmonkey - fingers crossed to you both get a strong line on OTD.


----------



## JulesMS

Hi Jam, I'm really good thanks. Will be 28 weeks this Thursday and it's now flying in. I'm consider


----------



## JulesMS

Sorry posted before I had finished 😏. I'm high risk because of my age & BP was high before pregnancy so they are keeping a close eye on me and getting scanned again at 28, 32 & 36 weeks.  I've been really lucky through the whole process & pregnancy so far with no complications. 

Thinking about you all and wishing you all the best as I know how fortunate I have been xx 💕


----------



## Josie1

Hey hope everyone is well on here. I've been quite as I've been busy with uni and work. 

Dippy your inbox is full again, tried to PM you xx


----------



## skye11

*Guthrie* So sorry you didn't get the result you wanted but you def have the right attitude! Ivf def makes us stronger! 

*Garrioch*, *Pinkchick*, *Lawmonkey*  Congrats! Its looking good ladies and gives me hope that the gri are having success too! Hope your wee beans are sticky ones!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Afm I found the courage to call the clinic yesterday. I could have had the scratch in July & then tx in Aug but I wanted to enjoy my summer hols so I've to phone with July's af to get scratch booked for Aug & tx in Sept. I think by that point I'll be totally ready! Still so scary though!


----------



## GuthrieC

Wow! Pink,Garrioch,Lawmonkey that is amazing! Really good to hear about your BFPs. What a wee flurry of positive. Gives me hope. Loads of hugs. Xxx


----------



## DippyHippy

Guthrie - Am so sorry   I know how disappointed you feel, but you sound really positive and determined, good for you.  Hope you're ok xx

Skye - Great that you've decided when you will get booked in again.  I think it's wise to relax and enjoy your holiday before the madness of treatment starts again - v sensible.  Praying this is your time hun xx  

Josie - Oops.. I'm terrible for that, sorry! xx

Lawmonkey, Pinkchick & Garrioch - Congrats to you all, the GRI is getting some good results recently xx


----------



## Jam27

Jules - Very nice that you still come on and give us all support!  Really appreciated! 😘 Good that they are keeping an eye on you! Not long now!   You give me hope coz I know im a bit older than most on the forum x

Skye- I feel the same! I'm going on holiday in July so want to go enjoy myself and I think after that I'll be ready to take on my last NHS cycle! Scary thought tho! Great that we've had a lot of positives on here lately! Gives me hope that it can happen! X

Hope everyone reading and posting doing well xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, 
Hope your all having a good day and enjoying this lovely sunshine.
Jamerooki and Skye good to hear you guys have plans to cycle again after holidays, definitely a good idea and hope you both come back from your hols all refreshed and in a good place to start. 
Hope all you recent BFP ladies are all still seeing nice lines.
My test day tomorrow, tested again tonight and line came up right away nice and dark so hoping it will do the same tomorrow then the next stage of worrying begins! Sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## Garrioch

Pinkchick - sounds very promising for tomorrow . Hope the change in protocol makes a difference this time. How long do you need to stay on clexane, aspirin and prednisone for ?


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Garrioch, I'm not actually sure to be honest. The nurse said I will definitely stay on it for first 12 weeks but not sure about after that. How are you feeling? x


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks pinkchick. I am feeling ok. Have no obvious pregnancy symptoms other than cramps which I know can be normal but also know from experience that cramps for me means something else. Hopefully I will get a date my scan through soon. Although communication at the GRI from my experience has been pretty poor so not sure when I will get a date


----------



## Lawmonkey

Morning ladies 

Good luck for today pinkchick I hope u get a lovely strong positive! 

Garrioch I am having cramps too though they r very slightly different from af cramps. Though I'm sure under normal circumstances I would think af was on way. I'm keeping myself busy coz my mind starts to worry when I have time to notice every little twinge! I always thought this would be the easy part but it is filled with worry! 

I actually can't believe the little flurry of + it's amazing and hopefully is a good sign of encouragement for everyone. 

Does anyone know how long till beta? Do I make a doc app? The hospital didn't tell me what todo and I'm a worrier if I don't plan/have control!! All they said was to tick box and post back letter. 
Have a lovely day x


----------



## Pinkchick

OTD today and official BFP! 
I'm also still getting cramps too but trying to tell myself that it's for good reasons and it's the embryo snuggling in. Lawmonkey when I've got pregnant before I've not been called in for a beta, I had to wait for scan at 7 weeks. They only got me in for a blood test when I started bleeding. 
I was thinking this time of going to my GP and asking them to do a blood test for me, it's going to be a long few weeks until the scan.
It is really exciting that this thread has so many +ves just now, here's hoping that carries on! xx


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations Pinkchick, that's great news  xx


----------



## Jam27

Congratulations pinkchick!   x

All the sun and good news on here is making me feel really positive! Hope all you other ladies are doing well! Xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Congratulations Pinkchick that is amazing news!!! Really happy for you! 

(Thanks for the info) x


----------



## DippyHippy

Congrats pink  xx

Lawmonkey, as Pink rightly said, the GRI don't do beta tests but if you send your letter back soon they will give you a date for an early scan, usually when you are around 7-8 weeks.  Good luck  xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks Dippy, I am really worried as we are off on holiday on the 6th July for 2 weeks (obviously wouldn't have booked t if I'd known!) Should I be going on holiday? Will I miss my scan? Total worrier lol! x


----------



## JulesMS

Congratulation Pinkchick, so pleased for you 😊 xx

Lawnmonkey I had my scan at the GRI when I was 7w5d, it was a long wait 😖 xx


----------



## skye11

Congrats *Pinkchick* Very pleased there are so many bfp's at the moment!

*Jamerookie* Enjoy your holiday when it comes & the last wee while of normal life!

Hoping everyone else is enjoying this fab sunny weather!


----------



## Pinkchick

Thanks everybody, I don't think I quite believe it and think I'm trying not to get too excited because of my history and also still stressing about the cramp feelings I've got. I don't have any other symptoms accept today I've been getting spacey light headed feelings but other than that zilcho! 
The weather has been awesome today, way too hot to work. Hope it carries on into tomorrow when I'm off. 
Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Lawmonkey - Could you phone the clinic for advice re your scan date and holiday?  I'm sure they could give you a scan date that works around your holiday dates.  
Are you flying or going abroad?  Everyone seems to have different opinions about flying during the first trimester, I'd say just go with your gut feeling.  Lots of people do it and are absolutely fine, but I personally wouldn't have done it as my IVF pregnancy feels very 'fragile' if you know what I mean?  But maybe that's because I've had several early m/c in the past, and again everyone is different and has different views - I don't think there's a right or wrong answer.
Also if going somewhere sunny/warm be prepared to slather on the sun block and sit in the shade - I was told that sun-bathing and early pregnancy is not a good mix!    xx

AFM - Had another scan this week, got to see our wee peanut again.  Amazing to see how much it has grown since my last scan which was only 2 and a half weeks ago!  Could see it wriggling around and waving its tiny wee arms at us.  Also got to hear the heartbeat this time - so fast!  Was amazing - we were both stunned xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

DippyHippy that is amazing it must have felt so great to see it growing along nicely! How many weeks along are you?  

Thanks for the advice, thankfully I'm more of a shade /swimming person anyway! The flying doesn't bother me so much its missing my scan!  I think that will be when it sinks in.  I think a holiday will be great for us to relax, talk about the future and to be honest come round to it all though I will check with the clinic.  I honestly had resigned myself to thinking this would never happen and thought if I don't complete the ivf I will always wonder what if.  It just shows never to give up hope.  #

I hope everyone is keeping well and enjoying the lovely weather!  L x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is enjoying this amazing sunshine today  

@ Pinkchick: Congratulations on your BFP   I am so happy for you. xx

It's amazing to see all these BFP's lately, gives me hope for all of us.

@ Dippy: It's fantastic that you had another scan and got to see your beautiful baby again. Thanks for the very interesting info on early pregnancy and sunbathing. Here I thought that the extra Vitamin D would be good. But then again Scotland doesn't get the same weather as say Italy or Spain does. Or Australia.  

As for me: I got my TSH/Thyroid levels back and they are perfect at TSH 1.52 yipppeee at least something works lol   
Just have to wait to get my uterine HNKC's result back from Professor Quenby now.   
Wishing everyone a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, Dippy brilliant that you got another scan and saw such a difference. 
Thanks Dolphin, great news about your thyroid tests. Hope you don't wait to long for your other ones. 
Lawmonkey, hope that you get a date that can work round your holiday, it should be good to get away for a bit of chill time. 
Hope your all enjoying the sunshine, it's been amazing the past few days xx


----------



## wysey

Morning ladies,

I hope you all had a nice weekend - not quite as sunny as we'd like - but hey ho - we do live in Scotland!!  

Lawmonkey/pinkchick - congrats on your BFP!!  

AFM - I think I am about to be carted off with the little men in white coats!!  My official test date is Wed - I have been mostly OK with the 2WW - work has distracted me but it's at night that I start thinking all sorts! It really is some kind of mental torture! Anyway - I have been really sore all weekend - like my AF is coming at any point (which has led to many trips to the loo to check) but nothing as yet.  I promised I wouldn't test early but I gave in this morning - and I think I've just made things a whole lot worse!!  

I did a cheap Tesco test - there was the faintest of lines - I could quite possibly be imagining the line though it was that faint!  Then I did a digital one - and that said "pregnant 1-2wks" - and now I'm freaking out.  I'm sure I read somewhere that the digital ones can give false readings due to the drugs we've been taking? Is that right? I had my booster over two weeks ago so don't think that will still be in my system but what about the pessaries - could that be causing a false reading?  Argh! I guess I'll find out on Wed when I do the hospital test.....

Sorry for the rambling....I could kick myself for testing early!!  

xx


----------



## Josie1

At this stage Wysey I would personally take it as s BFP  xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Congrats wysey, I would def be taking that as a positive!  You are only 2 days away from your OTD so boosters etc are long gone!  Now I was not a very chilled or good because once I tested I kept on testing until the hospital test.  I really did feel more relaxed once I had made it to OTD with bfp and you will too, just a step at a time.  As soon as you get ur bfp on Wed relax, enjoy and take each day as it comes, you may finally start to believe your pregnant! 

Hope everyone else is keeping well x


----------



## Pinkchick

Yay Wysey! Would defo say that's a positive at this stage, trigger will be well put your system. 
Remember some of the cheaper tests don't pick up as well at this stage which will be why your getting such faint lines. The digital one would definite be more accurate and will be a lot more sensitive. 
I'm a serial tester and was driving myself crazy because different tests were giving different strength of lines, but started to get super strong lines over the weekend on clear blue so trying to relax a bit and no more tests! 
I've got a scan date for 8/7, it feels so long away! 
Lawmonkey, hope your keeping ok. 
Big hi to the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## Garrioch

Wysey I would say that you have a def BFP - congratulations . I am sure on Wednesday you will get a strong line.
Pinkchick how are you feeling? Hope you are doing ok. I am all over the place - one minute I am convinced that it's all over due to severe cramps and lose of symptoms then the next minute I am thinking just maybe it will be ok. Slowly going crazy!! I see you that you have got a date for your scan - was it posted out to you? I haven't heard anything yet. Previously told I would be given a scan around 6 weeks due to my previous miscarriages . Where you not offered a scan earlier due to your history? Hope the time passes quickly x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

I just got my uterine HNKC's biopsy results from Professor Quenby in Coventry and I do have very high uterine NKC's!! 
No wonder no embryo ever survived in there for long!! If a woman has high NKC's then her body treats an embryo as a foreign invader and kills it off.
That's why I lost mine around week 5 of pregnancy.

Here is what it says in her letter:

"My team and I have now analysed your endometrial biopsy. We have found the following changes have occurred: ....
... Your uNK count was 25.23% of your stromal cells. The upper limit of normal is 5%. This means that the result of the test indicates high uNK cell density.
To discuss the test results, please ring me on 19/06/2015 at 18:45pm on 024....
At this time, I will have your notes ready..as well as outline a treatment plan."


Omg, I must say I kind of flipped out and laughed and then almost cried. This clearly means that no matter how many IVF cycles I would go through without prednisolone and extra progesterone support until week 12 of pregnancy none of our little embies would survive for long!!

Professor Quenby said that ladies with autoimmune issues & Endometriosis can have uHNKC's. But thankfully she can help people with steroid treatment and anything else they might need to keep hold of a baby. I must say I really liked Professor Quenby, she was lovely, very warm and kind when I met her. She showed a lot of empathy which I haven't seen like this from Drs before.
Even if this cycle doesn't result in a baby at least I feel like that we gave it everything we got and did everything we could do. And this test result clearly shows where the problem lies. Just glad it can be fixed  

I am starting our last cycle next week on Thursday. And I must admit I am full of hope that now with the extra medical help this IVF cycle might actually result in a baby. But I know I have to stay realistic, otherwise if it doesn't work out I am going to be deeply sad and possibly even depressed.
But a bit of hope and excitement might help anyway lol  

Anyway ladies, if any of you had a miscarriage or failed IVF and have got Endometriosis, allergies or Asthma etc you might want to see Quenby!
We only had one miscarriage after our IVF but I am so glad I got this biopsy done!!

Goodness, I wrote lots on here. Sorry for the essay lol. 
Wishing everyone a great week   xx


----------



## Garrioch

Dolphin 162 glad you got your test results back and now have a potential answer to why you miscarried. I had the uNK cell biopsy carried out last year due to recurrent miscarriages. My biopsy was negative which initially in a bizarre way  I was a bit disappointed as I wanted to find out the reason and be able to treat it. Hopefully you have got an answer and a treatment plan. Good luck with your upcoming cycle


----------



## dolphin162

Thank you Garrioch  

That must have felt strange that your results came back normal but then you also have problems with your thyroid right?
So hopefully this will all work out now that you are on medication to help with that. Wishing you all the best for a healthy pregnancy & baby   xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Dolphin that's really good that you have your results back and know the best way forward-I have been on clexane and prednisalone this cycle and have had no problems at all with it, here's hoping this makes a big difference to you too! 
Garrioch, I'm ok. Have felt some more symptoms over past couple of days and don't mind a bit. Still a bit anxious but trying to stay as chilled out as I can. 
I was up at the ACS for an appointment this morning because I needed more meds, and the nurse gave me my scan date while I was there. It was one of the new nurses and I did ask if I could get an earlier scan but she said they don't do it earlier unless your bleeding etc?! She said they want to make sure your at a stage you can see something before scanning. 
I have felt similar to you though with thinking that it's all over then feeling positive again. Let's hope the time flys in for us both  xx


----------



## dolphin162

Thanks Pinkchick, just a question did the GRI prescribe you the prednisolone & clexane or did you go to your GP for it? I am getting my treatment plan from Quenby this Friday night and starting my IVF next Thursday with the Prostap injection. I called my GP to let them know and they gave me an appointment for next Wednesday afternoon to have a chat with my GP and possibly get any prescriptions I might need. 
My GP has always been quite supportive in the past and I won't see a Dr at the GRI until egg collection so not sure how to go about it.
I will let the nurses know next Thursday when I get my Prostap injection about my biopsy results and the treatment plan and maybe ask if I can talk to Dr Vani as he told me to let him know as well. xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Dolphin Dr Vani  prescribed me the meds, but it took my rheumatologist writing to them to say it should be part of my treatment because initially they said they wouldn't do it until after 3 failed IVF's,  despite the evidence with autoimmune Illnesses they should be used. Once they got the letter from her he brought me in and agreed to the immune meds. At least you have the back up of your GP if they do say no to the meds at the royal, which they shouldn't do if it's recommended. xx


----------



## dolphin162

Pinkchick:

Did Professor Quenby write you a treatment plan as well? She says in her email that she will send me a treatment plan and this is what I wanted to show my GP and give to the GRI. I can't believe that they don't want to give anyone extra meds even if there is proof that they are really needed to achieve a pregnancy unless us ladies have been through 3 miscarriages or failed IVF cycles!!! It makes IVF clinics look like they are only after our money which we don't have   It makes me so mad!! 
Yes I am very very glad that I have my GP. They seem quite supportive. I wanted to go to my GP first but not sure how to go about it. xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi dolphin no I've never seen Professor Quenby, the rheumatologist that works with my autoimmune conditions was the one who suggested the immune meds. I agree that it did seem really strange that they were reluctant to prescribe this despite having several miscarriages, it was really frustrating because who wants to wait for even more miscarriages when all the research says that's what should be done. Anyway when I saw Dr Vani and put across my opinion he did listen, but wanted to put across that there was also some risks of prednisalone but did agree that the benefits outweighed them. 
Can you make an appointment with your GP and see what they say? im pretty sure Dr Vani will prescribe you it anyway but you might have to really push for it, other than that your GP could be your back up plan. Xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi pinkchick,

thanks, I already have an appointment with my GP for next Wednesday evening, the day before I get my Prostap injection at the Royal.

I explained to my Gp's secretary today that I went to see Prof. Quenby and that she send me my results through today and that I will need prednisolone and possibly other meds that need to be prescribed to me. So the secretary gave me this appointment to see the GP for next Wednesday. She told me to bring Professor Quenby's treatment plan and documents with me to show the GP.
Just hope that my GP will agree with everything Prof. Quenby says and that he will prescribe the meds for this cycle. I will give a copy of all that to the Royal as well.
Really don't want to go behind the Royals back or anything like that but at the same time it's a nightmare that we have to push to get the extra meds we need. Doesn't make any sense   xx


----------



## Flowerpotts

Hello ladies... I'm new to the forum so not even had chance to find my feet yet. I just searched for nk cell testing at Coventry and your thread popped up. Whilst I'm based in the East Midlands I just read about one of you ladies having your test results come back. And you are ringing Friday for the consultation with the prof... I'm doing the same! At 5.45pm.
My result came back at 55.05%... And yes I had to double check and read several times. I feel like I have the most hostile uterus in the world!
Anyway. I will pop back in later... I'm interested to see what our treatment plans will involve.
Quick history. I am 38, been TTC for 5 years. I have severe endo, had 1 fresh IVF cycle (bfn) and 2 frozen transfers, both resulting in chemical pregnancies. Also had 1 natural chemical pregnancy. 
Waves to everyone and hope you don't mind me posting here x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Wysey: how are you felling, have you tested again today?  Hope its getting stronger.

Pinkchick: I'm good thanks, how are you feeling?  That's great you got your scan date through, it wil drag by but something to look forward to!  I still have cramping do you?  That's the worst part cause you cant help but worry! 

Dolphin162: Hope you get your treatment plan sorted now you have your results.  At least now you know a way forward! Good luck!

Afm my dh had difficulty arranging a doc appointment (are we supposed to or do we wait for gri) last week and when he tried again today was told they don't deal with new pregnancies and gave him another number to call.  Did you all make an appointment or did you wait?  I feel a bit in limbo just now as I know at this stage my friends all saw the doctor straight away.  I suppose I'd just feel more secure if somebody important knew lol!

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies! 
Flowerpotts, welcome! I don't know much about NK cells but maybe some of the ladies on here who have experience of it will be able to help. Hope you get a treatment plan that makes a big difference to you. 
Dolphin try not to feel you are going behind the GRIs back, they will totally understand that you need to do what ever is going to help you. 
Lawmonkey, I am still having a wee bit of cramping but it's a lot less and I'm back to being symptomless today! Which of course gets me worrying, I like the symptoms. 
I spoke to my rheumatologist yesterday and she told me to make a GP appointment so I have an appointment for tomorrow, not sure what they will do right enough. 
Wysey hope your doing ok too, and hi to the rest of you guys xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

@ *Flowerpotts * welcome to FF  Wow you do have very high uNKC's at 55.05% and I wondered if mine were very high at 25.23% 
It will be interesting to see what Professor Quenby tells us both this Friday then.  
Must say I am looking forward to speaking to her and then to visit the Drs to pick up the prescription. Just want to finally feel like that I am doing everything I can to hopefully make this cycle work. Hoping for both of us that the extra meds from Professor Quenby will help   xx

@ *Pinkchick* Thanks I spoke to DP and he also agrees that I should just try and get the prescription of my GP as the GRI will only look after me until transfer day and then I am kind of on my own anyway apart from seeing them possibly at the first scan if we ever make it this far! So will see the GP and just give the GRI the letters from Prof. Quenby next week as well so they know what I am doing lol. 
I wish you good luck for your appointment at the GP tomorrow. Hope everything is going well  xx

Hope everyone else is doing well too xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Dolphin & flowerpots I'm following this with great interest I have been in touch with professor quenby & I'm just waiting on AF to finish (first one after 10 months of prostap & it's going on forever!!!!) before I start monitoring for ovulation & booking in for biopsy I had no idea about any of this & when I mentioned it at GRI they were like it would be a good idea to get it done - i don't understand why they don't advise you of all these things if my test comes back positive I'll just feel it's been a waste of all my previous TX - so frustrating


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies,

Well - it's certainly been an eventful morning!  

As you know - I tested on Monday and got the positive with the clear blue digital - I tested yesterday with a non digital clear blue and got a positive also....and then I did the hospital test this morning (today is my official test date) - I got a faint line - it wasn't as strong as the control line but the documentation said as long as there was a line (no matter how faint) it means a positive BUT that I should re-test in 48 hours - so I called the nurses @ GRI to see if I was to get another one of their tests and they told me just to do a shop bought test on Friday....so actually, I don't even know if I'm pregnant or not...it is SOOOOO frustrating...I could cry.  This is just like mental torture!

My stomach is killing me with "period like pains" - I would have been due a period this weekend so I guess by the end of this weekend, I should know either way whether I am pregnant or not.....it's dragging in!!!  

Sorry for the whinging! 

xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Back after a few mths off, not sure if any1 remember my story but i started our first cycle of ivf in March and only went and got a needlestick injury in my work so GRI abdoned our cycle ....after a few months of worry were now back on track and had my prostap injection on Monday. Glad to be back on the ivf rollercoaster but anxious at the same time as we never got past the prostap and onto stims the last time.....

So nice to hear some positive news from GRI, sending you all baby dust and hugs  

Its good to be back on here with all you lovely ladies

x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope you are all doing okay.

@ *Cocktail girl*: I know I had never even heard of high natural killer cells until friends of ours told us about their journey a few months ago. 
And I feel like that we wasted our last cycle as I did get pregnant but lost the little ones so early. Wondering now if we could have saved the embryos if I would have had the treatment for the uHNKC's at the time  Crazy thoughts I know.. I wish you all the best for your visit to see Professor Quenby.

@ *wysey*: Oh no, this must be stressful but it's fantastic that you did get a positive pregnancy test!! You might want to go and see your GP for a blood test just to see if the pregnancy hormone is rising or not. In terms of pregnancy tests I find the clearblue digital ones the best cause you don't have to guess the lines. My nurse at the GP told me that the clearblue digi ones are the best and more sensitive than the hospital ones. But a blood test is the best of course. I got my fingers X for you!!

@ *Weejacs*: Welcome back. I wish you lots of good luck for your cycle  xx


----------



## JulesMS

Congratulations Wysey, hope everything goes well xx


----------



## Flowerpotts

Thanks for the welcome ladies.... I have posted on another thread in the immunes board to Dolphin about NK cells etc, but I will post what my treatment plan when I get it here for anyone else interested. I have seen my fertility consultant today and we are going to do a medicated FET next month. My consultant is happy to follow what prof quenby recommends, so feel relieved about that.
Anyway.... Still need to read and find which boards I should be on as realise this is for Glasgow Royal people.
So wish you all good luck and will pop back with NK cells stuff for the ladies interested.
X


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is doing well today. Just a quick question:

We are starting our second IVF cycle next Thursday and I have my appointment in the morning for the Prostap injection and wondered if anyone knows if it will be okay if I just go there by myself or if my DP should come with me?
During the first cycle they took blood from him at that Prostap appointment to check if everything was okay with him. But given that this will be our second cycle I though it should be okay if I just go by myself this time as last time everything was totally fine with him.
Does anyone know about this? I tried calling the GRI a few times today but they are extremely busy as usual, so no one picked up.

Thanks xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi Dolphin

Good to hear how things are progressing with you   

I just wanted to let you know that the GRI don't only look after you until transfer day - I had several appointments with them afterwards, 4 I think?  You are under their care until they discharge you.. hopefully that reassures you a wee bit.

Also, try not to be down about your last cycle (easier said than done, I know!) - I know your last cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy which is heart-breaking I know, but remember that it takes an average of 3 cycles/transfers for the tx to work, so even if you remove all the other complications that we have such as health problems, or HNK Cells in your case, or a history of miscarriage in my case etc... the chances are you might have needed to try the treatment again anyway.  I remember Dr V telling me away back at my referral that I should expect to have a "few throws of the dice" before I got lucky.  Everyone's different, of course and some girls are lucky to hit the jackpot first time but many are not.  

Lastly, I've had three different prostap injections and I went to the appointments by myself each time -I don't think my DH was ever asked for blood except for our screening appointments before treatment started.  You're literally in and out in five minutes for a prostap injection, waiting time not included of course! :-/  Hope that helps xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi Dippy,

thanks for your reply. When I had my appointment with Dr Vani in April, he made it pretty clear that this is my last attempt  
Not only because this is our last IVF on the NHS but mostly because I don't produce enough eggs.
Because of my very low AMH and the surgery I had on both of my ovaries this might be my last chance with my own eggs. 
Last time we got 5 eggs on the strongest drug protocol and out of those 2 embryos, so because this is 6 months later, I just hope that we at least get 3 eggs and I would be grateful about just 1 good embryo. Crazy as I am only 30 years young  

If we wanted to go private after this round then we most likely would need donor eggs and Dr Vani said we would have to go overseas for this. We really don't have that kind of money. So really really hoping that this will work now that we found out about the Killer Cells!

Thanks about the info about the Prostap appointment. I only get one Prostap injection to down regulate and then have my baseline scan 3 weeks later to see if I can start stims. It's good to know that DP doesn't have to come with me then.
Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## DippyHippy

Keep the faith Dolphin - my AMH is shockingly low too   

Yes, its normal to only have one prostap injection at the start of each cycle to down-reg, but I've had three different cycles - two fresh and one frozen, hence I've had prostap 3 times   You should be fine yourself - I find it stings a bit afterwards, but it doesn't last too long.

Thanks am doing ok  xx


----------



## dolphin162

Thanks Dippy  

It's good to know that other ladies with a very low egg count are successful in the end  

I remember the Prostap stinging a tiny bit, but it was fine the last time. Dr Vani didn't change anything on the protocol as I was already on the highest amount of drugs anyway and the cycle itself went pretty well the last time. It's good to hear that you are doing okay xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Hey *WeeJacs*, good to see you again. How are you feeling about it all this time? 
*Dolphin*, I have my fingers crossed for you. You can obviously get pregnant and you've found the problem and taken action so you should be optimistic I reckon. Did Dr V base his comments on your AMH? I've heard of women with much lower AMHs get pregnant. 
Hi *Flowerpots* have some baby dust 
*Wysey* you going to take another Clearblue? You must be climbing the walls. If you got a BFP on the OTD then surely that's it.  x
*Cocktail Girl* that worries me. I know it must be difficult to advise people to take tests that they will be charged for but I really would like to be confident that they'd give you a heads up if something else might help. Are you going to do it do you think? 
AFM, I'm getting my early morning blood tests again and gearing up for round 2 of DIUI. Had a chat with a nurse when I was in yesterday and she said that if I was getting IVF with my AMH it would be the medium protocol. What does that mean? I'm concerned that, if the 6 IUI fail and I am to go on to IVF, my age and my AMH would mean it would be less likely - The Prof said it could take a couple of years to get to IVF. We're already missing July with the labs being closed and I was trying to power through these as quickly as possible. Is it crazy to think of skipping the IUIs if this cycle doesn't work and go straight to IVF? It has much higher chances of working and would mean we would have sperm left over for a sibling. If we use our full entitlement of IUI and IVF before being successful we will use all the straws we bought and the donor has none left to buy so a sibling would be a bit of a problem. I'd want a full sibling. Am I be greedy thinking about siblings?


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well. 
Guthrie good to hear your gearing up for round 2, really hope this is lucky for you. 
It's a really hard choice to make about skipping iui and going straight to IVF. It really is a lot to think about. The good thing about iui is it is so much less invasive but obviously the success rates are lower. That being said, if you have no major  fertility issues yourself you will have a higher chance with iui than some people. 
Your not being selfish at all thinking about a sibling, it's totally natural to want that. 
Are you getting the chance of 6 iui treatments? That's really good, we were offered 3 before going on to IVF.
In not sure what the medium protocol is, I did long protocol then the short one but the lingo still confuses me even now. xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

It worries me a lot too Guthrie everything I find out is from hours trawling the net then I requested an appointment prior to starting TX this time as I wanted to discuss everything I'd found out to see if was worth my while the doing the killer cells test and also taking DHEA - I think these are things we should be told about I then think it's up to us if we want to pay for them.

I don't know if ladies are being told this routinely either but last year when I did TX i wanted the scratch I was told it wasn't available unless I paid for it privately which I was prepared to do (my own health board did it for me in the end with no charge) but now if you want it the GRI will do it on Prostap day again the scratch was something that was never ever discussed with me I had to find it out for myself.

I get that they're very busy and you have to take a certain amount of responsibility for your own health & wellbeing but these people are the experts they expect you to know and understand far too much on your own accord.  I feel quite let down by it all I try not to dwell on the what if I'd know this or that too much as I make myself so angry!


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies hope your all okay

Thanks Guthrie, happy to be back on. It's been a testing few months. A little anxious of what's ahead over the next few weeks. At least I know what to expect from the Prostap, but not sure about the daily injections?

I have a AMH of 13.9 and the doc said that was good for my age and they were expecting a good response from me. What was yours? 

Wysey, congrats! Have you tested again? I remember we were going to be going through around the same time before my cycle got stopped. 

So nice to hear of some positive stories from GRI. I've had quite a few appointments over the past 6mths and don't think I've seen the same nurse twice. I must admit it does un nerve me and hubby a bit.

Sorry for the lack if personals, trying to find my bearings again 

X


----------



## GuthrieC

*Pinkchick*, I know there's that to weigh up but I'm not sure that I can emotionally deal with being on the 2ww for 6 months and having to be at the GRI at 8.30 in the morning every other day for a week every month for 6 months (although someone mentioned when I get on to stimulated IUI I wold have to take a month out between cycles? ) I know it's not physically invasive but waiting for that phone call to tell you to come in later that day or tomorrow or in a couple of days is a bit unnerving (especially when you're trying to do a job! I've only just realised how much my work suffered because of my focus) and to be honest, the reality that I only had a 10% chance of success was forgotten during my 2ww. Managing my expectations is going to be an issue. Goodness I sound negative. Sorry.

*Cocktail Girl*, you are absolutely right. Nobody seems to have an overview of your case. You have to have the ability to learn on your own and be assertive. The women on here seem to be both those things - even if it's been as a result of a hard GRI lesson - and able to find the information and support they need but it does make me wonder about people who can't. I have also tried to let go of my anger. I was furious about my early experiences. It doesn't help though.

*WeeJacs*, I think it's normal to be anxious. I'm sure some of the other women who have been through IVF can give you a bit of information about the injections. My AMH is relatively low for my age at 8.9.

On a lighter note my upstairs neighbors seem to be doing karaoke. Anyone remember Natalie Imbruglia? Bast from the past! x


----------



## wysey

Well ladies - I did another two tests this morning (clear blue digital and clear blue plus) - had "pregnant 1-2" on the digital and the blue cross on the other one - so I guess I am pregnant!!  

It actually doesn't feel real....I don't think it will until I get a scan....and can see for myself! 

I am still really bloated - to the point I can't even fasten my work trousers and have a fairly sore tummy - I'm hoping that eases off soon - so I can at least enjoy a few week/months before I start getting fatter!!  

xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Congrats wysey! That's amazing news! The bloating is uncomfortable I still have it slightly but has got much better. I can't believe how well the gri are doing just now! X


----------



## Pinkchick

Yay, congrats Wysey, another GRI success, they are getting amazing results just now so here's hoping that continues. 
Lawmonkey hope your doing ok, have you got a scan date yet? 
Guthrie you don't have to apologise for sounding negative, this is so hard to go through and it has an impact on everything when you are going through this and so much time and energy is invested in it. 
Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey Pinkchick

Managed to get a scan for the day before my holiday 6/7 but having nightmares already! How are you feeling? Are you keeping busy to take ur mind of the wait? Im finding it hard to feel real or accept I suppose until I've seen a professional. It seems like such a long wait and it's only been a week since OTD! X


----------



## Pinkchick

I feel the same as you, really struggling to believe it a lot of the time. I've been on days off the past few days and it's given me more time to google (which is never good), I'm definitely better being kept busy. I must admit the 8 days from OTD have gone in quick, hope it continues. 
Great that you have a scan before going away on holiday, hopefully then you can go away and chill knowing all is well xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

I'm the exact same Pinkchick when I'm off at the weekend I am nonstop Google. It just makes me worry even more. i just really hope that our scans comes before we know it so we can see that things are ok! You are 2ish days after me? X


----------



## Pinkchick

Yeah Lawmonkey my scan is on the 8th, that was the first day they could fit me in. That first scan will hopefully put both our minds at rest, for a wee while anyway!   xx


----------



## dolphin162

Yaaay congrats wysey! My goodness there are lots of BFP's coming from the GRI at the moment. They are having great results   Just really hope that this will continue!!  
I am having my phone consultation with Professor Quenby in an hour to find out my treatment plan. Will come back on here later again xx


----------



## Jam27

Congratulations Wysey!!   xxx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi again,


had my phone consultation with the Professor and I have to take 20 mg prednisolone/steroids daily from ET and then if we get a BFP I will have a scan at 6 weeks and if all is good then I also have to take the clexane injections once a day until week 12 of pregnancy and also take the progesterone pessaries up until week 12 (fingers x we get that far!).

She said that my problem is in the lining of the womb and that this can be helped with the treatment plan she gave us. So just hoping it will help and result in a healthy pregnancy & baby in the end  

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend xx


----------



## skye11

Congrats *Wysey* GRI are certainly having a lot of success at the moment! New unit obviously paying off!  it continues!


----------



## Flowerpotts

Hey ladies... Promised an update.
I will be on the same treatment plan as Dolphin, 20mg steroid from transfer day. Quenby was really nice.... I did ask about my NK cells result and was it the highest they had seen.... To which she said 'Yes. We retested it as thought it was a faulty reading!' So I'm an interesting case apparently. She also seemed to think it was a reason for the chemical pregnancies (I've had three, all following a similar pattern)
So we start from next week with our frozen cycle and aim for transfer in August.
Thanks for the baby dust ☺
Wilshing you all lots of luck and sticky BFPs for the not so distant future. I will post any news when I can.
Good luck xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Thanks for the updates Dolphin & Flowerpotts I really do hope this makes everything work out for you both wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## joomagoo

Hello ladies, I wonder if any of you can give me some info? I got my day 21 prostap injection to down regulate yesterday and was wondering if there is a typical time frame for symptoms or is it just pot luck? 

I wish all of you the very best of luck, fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Jamoomagoo

I got my injection on Monday and I'm feeling the symptoms kicking in now..feeling slightly sick at times and my boobs are very very tender and feel like they're going to burst. I'm a nurse and would say it will take a few days for the injection to get into your body but I suppose everyone is different. I think I'm feeling like this as the hormones are now rising. I'd also be prepared for hot flushes and headaches from time to time. This is my second prostap and I remember feeling like this a few days after it and it did settle down after my period. What are you experiencing? x


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations Wysey  sorry not been on here much. 

GRI seem to be having great success just now x


----------



## DippyHippy

Wysey, congratulations!   xxx


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all well - and had a nice weekend  

Well - I am beginning to realise just how unprepared I was for the wait between finding out I'm pregnant and getting a scan! I have spent so long wishing to be pregnant, and thinking that once I got that BFP, that all the worry would be over! My gosh - how wrong am I!!  I'm not likely to get a scan date for another 3 or so weeks and I am already driving myself crazy. I think because I don't "feel" pregnant, then my imagination is running riot. I keep thinking that perhaps the tests are wrong, and I'm not pregnant (crazy I know!) - I am quite tired - and I still have bloating/sore stomach - but I think that's from the transfer and everything that's going on inside.....this really is a psychological mind field!

I hope everyone else in the same boat is hanging in there!!    

xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi wysey. Not been on in a few weeks but just wanted to pop on and say congrats on your BFP!! Been trying to catch up with everyone's progress and it looks like GRI are having some great successes the now  Congrats to all the BFPS out there just now.

AFM: Had 2nd AF since our failed IVF in April at the weekend there but decided to give it one more month before calling the hospital to get started again.  So I've got 4 weeks to shift a few pounds and get my brain ready for getting back on the rollercoaster. Just praying that the change to ICSI will work for us. Don't think I would survive the devastation of another zero fertilisation. X


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

it's very quiet on here these days, hope everyone is doing well!!

I have been back at the GRI this morning at around 10 am and it was very quiet. Got my Prostap injection and the nurse must have been far far away with her thoughts today cause she messed up my dates several times!! Seriously I think she had her head in the wrong place!!  
She counted the days wrong several times to write down the day for when I have to start the nasal spray and I told her that the date can't be right.
So she counted them again and said "Oh yes that can't be right.."In the end she wrote the wrong date again. 
I also had to remind her to please give me one of those pink forms to write my dates down like for when I start my next bleed etc. Then she finally filled it in and I could go.
When I went home I counted all the days myself - and yes she still got the date wrong for the nasal spray.  
Goodness just hope I will get a different nurse next time and then I will ask that nurse to please check the days again cause next time I will get all the drugs.
Did anyone else ever had such a confused nurse?? It kind of freaked me out a bit cause IVF is such a big deal nobody can afford to make such massively big mistakes!

Anyway for now I am just hoping that I am down regulating properly like last time  

The good thing is that both my GP and the GRI are happy for me to go with Professor Quenby's treatment plan  
The nurse said she had a meeting with Dr Vani today and that she will give him the treatment plan. 
My GP already gave me 100 tablets of Prednisolone yesterday and the nurse said they will prescribe me the Progesterone & Clexane if Dr Vani is happy with that. But my GP already said that they are happy for me to be on all the meds   

Sorry for the rant and long post xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Dolphin, yes sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I've seen a different nurse every visit in the last 6 moths and this seems to be a trend. It's almost like they don't communicate or even take the time to read your notes before the consultation. I'm a nurse myself and I just find it all very frustrating. My DH is less tolerant of it then me. They advertise a named nurse scheme on their website but this clearly not the case. We are back this Monday for a scan before starting the daily jabs. It does worry me. If it's not any better at the next appointment I'm going to speak to the Nurse Team Leader 😡....slightly less patient these days than normal...sorry for the rant.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and having a better experience than me with the GRI.

X


----------



## dolphin162

Hi WeeJacs, yes I also always have a different nurse, at least that was the case during the first IVF. I wonder if today's nurse was a new one cause she really didn't seem to know what to do   I had to tell her which seems crazy   
Just hope the next one knows what to do and where I am in my cycle.
If I have to go through such a scary experience again then I will also have to complain to whoever is in charge there and I NEVER complain about anything ever. But IVF is a big deal! No problem about the rant - I feel the same way and it worries me.

It is good though that you are a nurse yourself as you will know how things should be working then. I just know that the nurses I had last time where a lot better and seemed to know what they were doing. The other thing is that I have a big bruise on my tummy from the Prostap today and last time I had none. I never even get bruises from when I do the injections myself. Only had a little one after the trigger injection the first time. 
Okay sorry my rant is over now  . 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All......just a wee update! We were at GRI yesterday for 2 week scan after Prostap and unfortunatley they have found a cyst so can't move forward to Stimms this week  ..has this happened to anyone else? I have to go back next week for a scan to see if it has reduced and if not they are going to prep me for surgery to have it drained. 
The nurse was lovely as i got quite upset   here we are again another set back, will this ever move forward. I was suppose to be gearing up for EC week beginning 13th and now it might be to have the cyst drained! She did try to reasure us that this was only a stumbling block but i'm unsure as to where we stand, top up with the nasal spray??

Confused and frustrated right now, just no luck coming our way at the mo

Sorry for the lack of positivity but its a struggle at the minute x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Big hugs WeeJacs. Maybe check with the Royal to see what's what. You can always request an appointment with one of the doctors if you prefer to a nurse xx


----------



## wysey

*Pink chick *- how are you getting on? I noticed you have had your scan?! I bet that was amazing! Are you feeling OK?

My OTD was 17th June and I returned my form but I still haven't heard anything about a scan from GRI - does it usually take this long to get a scan appointment? I know they like to scan you around 7 weeks but thought I would have heard something by now.....

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Wysey, I had an appointment to collect more meds and they booked me in for my scan then although it felt ages away at the time. I have been scanned at the EPU to rule out ectopic because I was having sharp pains but my GRI scan is next week. 
Could you call them and see if they can schedule a scan over the phone, it's torture waiting. 
I'm feeling fine apart from terrible heartburn I have no symptoms at all, and if it wasn't for yesterday's scan I would still feel I'm not pregnant. Had more symptoms a few weeks ago than I do now. 
How are you feeling? 
Hi to everyone else and hope your all dong well xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Pink chick and Wysey... Congratulations on your bfps!!!!  Great news! 

I'm tentatively joining you as I got a bfp on 28 June! It is torture waiting for the scan!!  So early on praying it's a lovely strong sticky one this time xx


----------



## Jam27

Congratulations on your BFP Sunshine & Clouds!   x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi weejacs

Yes I've had a problem with cysts I know it's disappointing and a setback but if they are advising it be drained or removed go with it as this is for the best - if the cyst covers too much surface of the ovary it can stop you from getting decent follicles also if it's there it can cause a problems during EC if they are having to manouvere the needle round about they can't always get to all the follicles also if they were to burst it during EC that can cause you problems due to risk of infection this is how it was explained to me & I'd imagine that these are the reasons they are advising it's drained - do not worry though I've had them when they haven't been a problem for EC & stimming & I've had them when theyve wanted them dealt with prior to stimming or EC - hope this helps a bit disappointing as it is you want to give yourself the best chances


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you Jam!!!


----------



## JulesMS

Congratulations Sunshine 😊 xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Congrats Sunshine! I know it's nerve racking waiting on that first scan but fingers crossed this will be our time xx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations Sunshine. Another BFP.


----------



## wysey

*Sunshine and clouds *- congrats!! Great news!

*Pinkchick* - got my scan letter last night when I got in from work - so scheduled for 15th July - feels ages away yet! I am feeling OK - the AF like pains are gone and my tummy isn't swollen any longer so now it's strange as I don't "feel" pregnant - the only thing is that when I take my bra off at night - my boobs are killing me (and it's not like I have big boobs)!! Sorry - TMI!!  - Apart from that, no symptoms either! I have to say - I think the wait for the scan is worse than the 2WW! 

I hope everyone else is doing OK - and enjoying this good weather!

xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Loving all these BFP's  fantastic news, Congratualtions to you all, my the GRI are getting some really good results at the mo!

Thanks Cocktail Girl - can i ask did they delay starting your stimms? I was due to start today but they want to see me back next for another scan to see if it has went down if not i think the plan is to drain it....not sure do i then start the stimms? I tried to call them yesterday but no answer and they never returned my call. Im just hoping they dont stop the cycle completely  

x


----------



## Pinkchick

Wysey great news about your scan, I know it seems quite far away but hopefully it will go in quickly for you. 
I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant, it has worried me all along but trying to be reassured by the fact I saw the heartbeat so hopefully we are just going to be lucky ones who don't feel awful in second trimester! xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks so much ladies  

Yes fingers crossed Pink Chick. Fantastic you saw the heartbeat xx

Wysey my scan is the day before yours on the 14th! Good luck x 

WeeJacs there is a skeleton staff at the Royal just now. Not sure where you are based but if Glasgow would it be possible for you to drop in to speak to someone ? I live really close and have done this on occasion x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi wee jacs one occasion I had prostap & then they decided to stop until I got cyst dealt with on another occasion it had been there & they proceed & then panicked me on EC I have chocolate cysts I don't know what type you have or if they make a difference - good luck


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations on your   Sunshine. GRI are getting great results recently x


----------



## skye11

Huge congrats *sunshine* . Long may the GRI continue to have success. They are doing so well at the moment. Feeling a little more excited about my upcoming tx!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you so much Josie and Skye! X 

The GRI really is having great success at the moment. I can't claim to be one of the success stories as our bfp was a surprise natural one!  Huge surprise. But we still have our wee frosty which we will keep on ice at the ACS in the meantime. Wee bit gutted that we won't be under the care of the doctors at ACS I will no doubt keep bugging them with questions !  

Good luck to you Skye everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Josie1

Sorry I must've missed that sunshine. Brilliant news on your natural BFP x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Josie no worries it was completely out of the blue    I've not given up on ivf tho will be back to get our wee frosty when the time is right. How are you getting on xx


----------



## GuthrieC

AF arrived 8DPO. I'm out again this month...maybe next month.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Sorry to hear that Guthrie. Fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## Pinkchick

Really sorry Guthrie, will keep my fingers tightly crossed for next month for you. 
Congrats to all the recent BFP, it's so good to see the GRI having lots of success just now xx


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear that Guthrie 😞

I'm ok thanks Sunshine, just having a long much needed break. Gonna cycle again in Oct xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yeah it can be such a taxing process on our bodies and emotions Josie. Hope you enjoy a nice break and come back to it revitalised x


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi ladies just popping back on to see how your all getting on  😊

Massive congrats sunshine hope all goes well with your pregnancy nice to see another surprise natural after ivf! 😃


X


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

this board is very quiet these days. Hope everyone is doing okay.

I am back at the GRI on Monday afternoon for my baseline scan and to pick up my daily injections if all is well.
This time around the down regulation with the Prostap has been a very different experience. Had one very heavy, long and painful bleed from day 9 which lasted 5 days and currently have my second bleed which started today. Very strange as I should have stopped bleeding by now. Really hope everything will be fine when I go for my scan on Monday. 

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend and hoping that all of you ladies are doing well. xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Hey Dolphin, that sounds horrible. Are you ok? I don't know much about IVF. What's the next stages for you? Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I think it might be quiet because of all the good news we've been having from the IVF crowd. Hopefully you're next! x
This is my last unstimulated IUI. Has anyone done the stimulated IUI? Starting to be curius about what it means practically and what the side effects are. Best to be prepared. 
Hope everyone is doing well. C x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x. It has quietened down on the thread a bit recently think Guthrie hit the nail on the head. I'm still keeping an eye on our GRI ladies tho as are many from previous cycles and wishing everyone gets their bfps ASAP! x

Ouch dolphin that sounds rough. Hopefully your system just fully clearing itself out in prep for your cycle. Good luck with tomorrow!  

Guthrie I've not done iui personally but wishing you every success with it  

I'm just waiting for early scan at the epu on Tuesday. Wish me luck


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday 

@ *Guthrie* thanks I am doing okay. Still bleeding now but it's not as heavy as yesterday. Also still cramping and feeling very tired but can't sleep much lately as I am a bit worried about it all  
As for IUI, I have never done IUI as due to my blocked tubes we had to go straight for IVF. But I am wishing you lots of good luck and I am sure there are some other ladies on here that have done IUI.
My next step is going for tomorrows scan to see if I have down regulated properly as on the long IVF cycle they give you an injection to put you into a menopausal state so that they gain complete control over your cycle. Then at tomorrows scan they will see if that's the case. And if all is good then I can start stimulating the ovaries with daily injections (in my case Gonal F & Luveris).These drugs will hopefully produce at least a few nice quality eggs that then get collected in around 2 weeks time. Then they will hopefully fertilise with DP's boys and turn into good quality embryos which go back 3 days later!

@ *sunshine and clouds* thanks I hope you are right that it's just my system clearing out properly so I can start stims now 

I am wishing you lots of good luck for your scan on Tuesday!! Please let us know how it went afterwards  xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well. 
Guthrie all my IUI's were stimulated, I found the hardest part was the down regging, I got quite bad headaches but other than that I coped ok with the drugs and the headaches were not as bad if I made sure I drunk plenty. You would be monitored closely with scans to check your progress then do trigger shot when you have a few decent sized follicles. Really hope that you won't need it though and this cycle works for you! 
Sunshine, good luck for your scan on Tuesday, I know how nerve racking it is but I'm sure you will see a lovely wee heartbeat then you can try relax a bit. 
Dolphin- good luck to you too for your appointment tomorrow! What a shame you have felt rough from the prostap, these drugs really mess with our systems sometimes but hopefully you are through the worst of it. 
Hello to all of you other Glasgow girls x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

was back at the clinic today for my baseline scan and everything went well. My lining is nice and thin and we have 7 follicles. 3 on the right and 4 on the left side. Starting with the Gonal F & Luveris on Wednesday and I must say that I am super excited  
I was at the clinic at 4.15 pm, 30 mins early and there was no one else there. So they took me in straight away which was great.

Back at the GRI next Friday to see if I am ready for EC or if I have to keep injecting for a few more days. Last time I had to be on the stims for only 12 days. The nurse says that EC will either be on the 27.7. or 29.7.  

Wishing everyone else on here all the very best xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks so much ladies  

Dolphin that's great!  V exciting. Good luck x

Pinkchick how are you getting on x

Hi to all the other GRI ladies


----------



## Pinkchick

Dolphin great news that's you getting started! 
Sunshine I'm doing fine, still not got much in the way of symptoms but trying to relax a bit. Counting down until 12 week scan if I don't pay for one before then..   How are you feeling? Hope your doing ok  x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

12 week scan will be amazing!  How long until then?  

I'm OK thanks. Was freaking out a bit today a scan is tomorrow and I don't have good memories of the EPU. My pal who is pregnant and in a stressful family situation suggested downloading the meditation app Omvana so I gave that a go tonight and it's actually really good!  Body feels chilled out now which is hopefully good for the wee one xx


----------



## Pinkchick

It's hard when you have bad memories of places like that, I know I feel the same and still not letting myself get excited or think too far ahead. Got scan in 3 weeks, hopefully after then I will relax a bit. 
I'm glad the app has helped you chill out a bit, try and think positive thoughts, will hear how you get on tomorrow. 
I'm going to download that app so thanks for mentioning  that-I need all the help chilling I can get   xx


----------



## teenyweeny

hi ladies!

how is everyone? hope I can join in this rollercoaster ride! that's me just been given my drug regime for icsi #1 , I'll be on short protocol 4....anyone else had any experience with this? was shocked I wasn't on a long protocol but the nurse said its due to my amh level (16.7) and they don't want overstimulation.

excited but also very nervous......

any tips or advise?? also not sure about the no deodorant and nail polish thing...is this only when starting stimming??

thanks,


----------



## ayrshire78

Hi Teenyweeny

The no nail varnish etc is only for egg collection and embryo transfer x


----------



## Josie1

Hey hope you are all doing well. Wee quick message to say that's me booked in for our next cycle. Roll on September  xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congrats Josie!  Woop woop!  I heard the royal is bringing in an embryoscope which is pretty cool x. Good luck for September x 

Hi teenyweeny congrats on your upcoming cycle ! I was on the long protocol , but could give you a couple of general tips. Drink LOTS of water throughout the treatment,  and eat lots of protein...  Chicken,  Brazil nuts etc.    good luck x 

Pinkchick everything crossed for your scan in three weeks. Are you tempted to pay for a ten week one xx. Hope you enjoy the app! 

Had our 6 week scan today and saw a teeny heartbeat !  Totally in love with our wee coffee bean already   xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi all.....on day 5 of Stimms, not feeling too bad, apart from the tiredness and feeling bloated i'm doing ok. Although i look like i have a bump lol!

Welcome to all the newbies....

Teenyweeny - welcome, always nice to see some new faces and these ladies are great for knowledge and will help to support you every step of the way.

Dolphin - sounds like your on the long protocol? i am too, going back on Friday morning for scan to see how its all going but hoping for EC next week  

Josie1 - thats great, September ill be here before you know it.

Sunshine and clouds - congrats again...this is your time i can feel it. What is the Embroyoscope that you mentioned @ GRI? is it there at the moment?

Hi to everyone else, lets hope GRI keep there good results coming our way. They've had some really good success recently.

x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, 
Sunshine I'm going to try and hold off a few weeks until the 12 week scan if things carry on going ok.
The EPU did say to me if I was finding the wait difficult they would scan me again so have that as a back up plan. 
Hi to all the newcomers, and hope the rest of you are all doing well too xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Josie1 - was the GRI fully booked up for Aug when you called up? Just wondering coz you're not cycling till Sept. I'm due to call them within the next week to say I'm ready to try again but now a bit worried that they may postpone me till Sept if they're busy


----------



## ayrshire78

Hi I believe the embryoscope is now in place that's why the lab was closed for 2 weeks to get this installed, and now there's a bit of a back log. I think it is the same idea as eeva that they do a gcrm (time lapsed recording of the cells dividing), gri have some information on the assisted reproduction section. I'm not sure what the criteria is for it or if it's for everyone .
http://www.nhsggc.org.uk/your-health/health-services/assisted-conception-service/embryoscope/

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## wysey

*TeenyWeeny* - I was on ICSI protocol 4 - the only side effect I had was a swollen belly - I looked about 4 months pregnant the whole way through - my stomach has only returned to some sort of normality in the last two weeks! Hopefully you'll have an easy time of it!

*Dolphin* - great to hear you are getting started again - I hope the extra tests that you had done will make all the difference this time round - I'll be keeping an eye on your progress!

*Sunshine and clouds *- great news re the scan! Isn't it just amazing?

*WeeJacs* - fingers crossed for EC next week! It's all go!

AFM - I had my first scan at GRI this morning - arrived early and got taken early (I always find this surprising given previous appointments!) - I am officially 8wks and 1 day pregnant - it was amazing to see our wee baby on the monitor - we could see the head and the stumps where the arms and legs are starting to grow - I just expected to see a wee blob but it was so clear! The nurses kept saying "Oh look - you can see this and that".....was such a relief to finally see it and now I can kinda relax and believe I'm actually pregnant....there were a few tears this morning - the nurses were great! I have had a sore back for a few weeks and the nurses reckon it's because I still have one really large ovary....they didn't seem too bothered by it and said it should ease over the next few weeks - I hope so - it hurts!!

I also didn't realise that that's the last time I'll be at the GRI - my 12 wk scan will be at my local hospital (wishaw) - I thought for some reason you got your 12 wk scan at GRI too....!

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's wonderful wysey congrats!  

Pinkchick sounds like a good plan x

Thank you WeeJacs really hope so. Hoping it will be your time too! As Ayrshire78 said the embryoscope was being installed during the close, so my acupuncturist told me    should be good for watching the development of embies x. Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

I am currently on day 2 of stims and can feel my ovaries already. Had to take 300 IU Gonal F in the morning and in the evening for two days + the 75 IU Luveris. And from tomorrow it's 375 IU in the mornings + Luveris.

@ *sunshine and clouds* congrats on the scan 

@ *wysey* congrats that's wonderful 

@ *weejacs* yes I am on the long protocol and currently on day 2 of stims so only a few days behind you. Good luck for your scan on Friday!! My next scan is next Friday. Pretty sure my EC will be around the 27.7.

@ *ayrshire78* that's fantastic news about the embryoscope!! It will make a big difference. Think I might ask the nurses about this when I go for my scan next Friday. My EC will be in less than 2 weeks. It would be fantastic if this is for everyone  xx


----------



## Josie1

Disco sorry for the late reply. I'm going private this time so just asked for Sept as I'm going on holiday on the 14th of Sept and wanted to make it after that xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Josie.  Thanks for replying. Sept will be here before you know it.    AFM - AF started yesterday so I called the GRI to get booked in. Left a voicemail but no one called me back, so hoping to hear from them today. X


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi Disco
I was in yesterday and there were only two nurses in I think. Didn't seem to be any admin staff. I'm sure they'll call you back today. How you feeling about starting again? xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi all

Just home from appt, day 11 of Stimms. Not quite ready yet. I have a few 13mm follicles and a few 11 creeping up behind. Seem to be slower than expected? I have an AMH of 13.9 so not really sure if I'm responding slower than they expected. She did say that if they were all sitting at 10 they would stop this cycle. By god I was pleased to hear there was some 13s there. Anyone enlighten me on how many days of Stimms they've needed if on the long protocol? Bloods looking good so all okay there.

Back in on Wednesday, praying my 13s get a move on  X


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Guthrie. GRI called me back this morning and after a bit of phone - tig got the call I didn't want - saying they're too busy for me this month. So she gave me a provisional scan date of 15th sept and I've to call on day 1 of my next cycle. This happened last time too   I thought about calling GRI last month and asking if I could get booked in for Aug but wasn't sure if you could ask to book in for the following month. Wish I had tried now.   I'm ready to try again now but dissapointed I have to wait another 7 weeks before it all starts up again. X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Sorry to hear that disco. I'd heard they were super busy due to the two week closure. Try to keep your head up, it must be so disappointing but that seven weeks will be in before you know it and at least you got your provisional date now x 

WeeJacs my first cycle my follicles were growing slow and they were on the verge of cancelling it but they caught up OK after a couple days. From memory they can grow 2mm a day so by Wednesday your 13s could be right up there around the 17/18 mark. Eat lots of protein!  Apparently it helps them grow too. Good luck !


----------



## GuthrieC

Disco that's crap. I'm sorry. I know it feels that every little set back adds up with this making a baby lark! I don't think people realise just how much it takes over your whole life...trying to second guesse what you'll be doing this time next month, in three months and planning holidays and events and your imagination based on what is really just the unknown. 
It is good you have a definate date now though. Keep that chin up.  

WeeJacs got everything crossed for you for Wed.


----------



## WeeJacs

Wee update, got a phone from the nurse earlier to say that my bloods are that good so I've to take a reduced dose tomorrow now and be back in on Wednesday. Although my biggest was 13s they feel that they're just about to boost in size over the next 24/36hrs. Jezzo I'm confused now....I never realised how they compared the bloods and the rate of the scan. 

Disco, this happened to me also. It's so disappointing when your all ready to start. It does literally take over your full life.

Thanks Sunshine, feeling more positive than I did earlier.

X


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

I called the GRI yesterday too!  I had been told to call with July's af so I would get the scratch in Aug & tx in Sept. I did this but as you said *Disco* they are full so I've to call with August's af but she gave me a provisional date for my first scan for 14th Sept! So we'll be doing tx at the same time! I get the scratch on day 21 of August's cycle & start my metformin around then too. I'm actually really happy with this. I did prepare myself for this when I made the call yesterday of the possibility of not getting fitted in this month. While I'm feeling ready for this again and actually feeling really positive about it, Tx may have clashed with going back to work after the summer hols (I'm a teacher) & the first days of a new class are really important! Last year, I was off consoling myself after my first bfn. I intend to enjoy normal life until tx begins!

*Weejacs* Your follies really do grow at an amazing pace. I'm sure you'll be ready for ec soon. Good luck.

*Josie* We also may have tx around the same time!

This is our time ladies!


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Skye.  I knew it was a possibility too that I'd have to wait another month but was praying I didn't have to. Last time I got a provisional scan date and then it didn't work out coz AF came a few days later than normal   So ended up having to wait another month after that too. Hopefully it will be plain sailing this time. I'm going away for a week with friends in August so atleast tx won't be till after that now. Glad there'll be a couple of us getting tx at the same time. Just need to relax and enjoy these few weeks before it all starts again x


----------



## wysey

WeeJacs - when my follies were measuring 11's and a few 13's, I thought it would take a fair few days for them to increase - but within two days, they had all jumped up to 15's and 16's - and I wasn't expecting that - and then things moved really fast after that - I was scanned daily and within two days given my booster etc - so hopefully when you go for your scan tomorrow, you'll see a fair jump in the size!  Fingers crossed!! 

xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Whoo woo EC on Friday, follicles are all between 16-18. 1st in theatre too, really pleased this will give me less time to worry  

How is everyone feeling at the min, pretty quiet on here these day  

Jac x


----------



## wysey

Excellent news *WeeJacs*!! 
xx


----------



## discodiva77

Great news WeeJacs!  x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Well done WeeJacs!  Good luck for Friday xx 

Sorry some of you are having to wait but great you will be cycling together and able to support each other. And these dates would lead to lovely summer babies too x

I'm doing OK we have another scan on Monday (8 week) and the midwife booking appointment on Tuesday. Really praying our little one is still growing strong  

Lots of love to all


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone,

I am on day 8 of stims and back at the GRI for my scan on Friday. Hoping that my follicles have been growing nicely and that they can tell me when EC is  Last time I was on stims for 13 days. So that would mean that EC is possibly going to be on Wednesday..

Well done *WeeJacs*!! That's great news and so exciting. Good luck for Friday 

Sorry to hear that some of you have to wait until they can get started with their next cycles but I agree with sunshine and clouds that you will be cycling together then and at least the babies would be summer babies too 

*Sunshine and Clouds* Good luck for your 8 week scan on Monday and the midwife appointment next Tuesday 

Hoping everyone else is doing well too! xx


----------



## skye11

*Weejacs* Thats great news! Good luck for Friday. 

*Dolphin* Hope ec comes round quickly for you.

*Discodiva* Hopefully it will be plain sailing for both of us this time round. At least we'll be going through it at the same time which always makes it a bit easier! Enjoy your holiday in August. Will be just what you need before tx starts again.

*Sunshine* Good luck with your scan next week.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I have a feeling this thread will be getting really busy in a few months!


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi ladies I was wondering if you could help me out. Ive got a scan booked tomorrow at the GRI and whilst I've been a patient there in the past I think the acs has moved from the maternity building but I'm not sure where to. Could someone point me in the right direction, thanks.
Good luck to everyone cycling or about to test xx


----------



## ayrshire78

Hi Twinkletoes 
The Acu is on the ground floor of the same building that the mat unit is in  -down the stairs  go past wh smith and the tea room and along the corridor following the black band. It's really easy to find. It's just after the waiting area for ears nose and throat dept and you will see the double doors for the Acu . Good luck x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi all, EC went well yesterday. They collected 8 eggs, just got the call that 4 of the 8 have fertilised. Going for 5 day ET.   They make it to Wednesday x


----------



## wysey

Great news WeeJacs! Hope you are feeling OK after EC! 

Xx


----------



## skye11

*Weejacs* Great news! Not long until et. Good luck.


----------



## Vickyp85

Hi Guys, I'm new to all of this so I thought I would just jump In! I'm due to start my second cycle of IVF, the long process this time. I've put it off for months due to my fear of incompetent doctors  😣 and also because the first did not go very well.. So now after seeking advice for a private consultant, I'm in a good place  I was hoping to get some tips and any advice on how to survive this next treatment lol! Any help will be much appreciated! Thanks, Vicky 😄


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations WeeJacs! everything crossed for you xxx

Welcome vicky    have you tried acupuncture?  My first ivf cycle was a traumatic mess but second cycle was a lot calmer despite being on a higher dose of drugs. I did acupuncture through the second cycle and felt it kept me much calmer.  Knowing what was coming may have helped too, in the first cycle you really don't know what to expect but second go you have a better idea. Good luck with it x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
My scan last Friday went very well. Had 2 follies at 17, 2 at 15 and a few other other ones. I continued with the stims until this morning and this evening at 8.30 pm I am going to do the booster injection!! Soo excited  Egg collection is on Tuesday morning.
Hoping for some good eggs and that we get a few nice embryos to transfer! 

@ *weejacs* that's fantastic news  Got my fingers X for you for ET day xx

Welcome *vicky* 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Vickyp85

Thank you ladies 😀 yes I have been having acupuncture for a while. I had it all through my previous cycle and i love my acupuncturist, she is amazing!

I am in a pretty good place at the moment. I'm doing the long cycle process this time, I'm on day 3 and start my injections on day 21. I am going to ask for the numbing cream this time as I have a horrible phobia of injections and I don't think it helped matters last time...

Do you have any 'do's and dont's'? I've been reading up a bit.. I never know what to believe, it's best to talk to REAL people ☺

Good luck tomorrow Dolphin! I'll crosss my finger for you  xxx


----------



## wysey

Good luck for tomorrow Dolphin! Got everything crossed for you!   

Xx


----------



## skye11

Good luck for ec tomorrow *dolphin*. Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Best of luck dolphin! Let us know how you get on X 

Vicky am sure there are lots of tips the other ladies will give you,  one which stuck with me is to drink lots (tons!) of water through the cycle. Just keep filling your glass. 

WeeJacs hope your little ones are growing strong!  X

We had our second scan today ladies. Wee coffee bean is measuring 7+5 and so much change in two weeks looks like a proper little person with a cute little head and tiny arms and legs! We were on cloud nine. Went down to the cafe and bumped into Dr Lyall!  She did our last review after the Feb cycle when we were feeling v low and she was very supportive , so we were able to share the good news and she was delighted   hope you don't mind my updates do like to post on here and see how everyone is doing and still a GRI lady xx. 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is doing well. 
Egg collection went well this morning, we got 5 eggs   Same number as last time. Now waiting for the call tomorrow morning. Hoping for some good quality embryos   xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Lots of positive stories on this thread recently and exciting times to come as many of you prepare to cycle in the next few months too 
I'm just posting a link to the general board guidelines, pregnancy and parenting info and moderation of posts info as I've been updating and tidying the Scotland boards a bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338035.0

If there's anything else you'd like to see on the Scotland board please pm me 

Sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Dory
xxx


----------



## wysey

*Dolphin162* - that's great news! I hope you are feeling OK - I felt awful after EC! Fingers crossed for that call tomorrow!

*WeeJacs* - good luck for tomorrow 

*Sunshine and clouds *- isn't the scan's just amazing?! I am looking forward to my next one which will be the 12 week one - it will feel like a proper milestone!

AFM - have my first midwife appointment tomorrow......not sure what to expect but I guess I'll soon find out what it entails! 

xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

@ *wysey* Thank you I am feeling pretty awful just now. Had a sleep earlier and needed to top up on the Paracetamol. Hoping for a good nights sleep soon. Soo tired. But also nervous about tomorrow morning.

@ *weejacs* good luck for tomorrow 

Just a question to everyone regarding the progesterone pessaries: the nurse told me to start with the pessaries on Friday morning which would be ET day (fingers X we get to ET!! ) Just can't seem to remember how it was the last time  Also I do remember that last time I put it in rectally on the morning of the ET and then tried the front way but soon started getting really uncomfortable and itchy so switched to the back again. It says on the packet that both is okay?
Just wondering if starting on Friday/ day of ET is early enough??

Also they said not to lift and carry anything heavy throughout the two week wait. I am still off work next week but then I will be back and I have to lift heavy toddlers at work. Into the pram, into the high chair etc.. I am on my feet 10 hours a day doing lots of lifting and running. How am I supposed to limit this? I would be back at work 2-3 days before OTD so thinking that by this time the embryo surely would have implanted and that once it has I should be okay?? Has anyone got any experience regarding this or maybe any advice? Thanks ladies  xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks ladies, I'm excited about ET tomorrow but scared at the same time. Can't believe the roller coaster ride is finally at an end point 😥...hope our 4 embies have made it through and they grade ok.

Dolphin - I started my pessaries on Monday?? 2 days before ET. Not sure if it depends on your uterus lining at EC but I would double check.

Wysey & Sunshine fantastic news.

Welcome Vicky ❤

I can't help thinking that your never successful on the first attempt. Trying to remain as positive as possible.

x


----------



## Vickyp85

Thanks all, lots of water it is!

sunshine and clouds and Wysey that sounds amazing, it's so lovely to hear when people have waited for such a long time!

Dolphin I never got on with the pessaries either, they didn't work well for me because I've got IBS so next time I have to have the injections &#128513;&#128513; I do believe its fine both ways though, if you struggle it may be an idea to ask for the injection form?

Have you told your work? Surely they should be putting you on 'light duties'? Xx


----------



## JulesMS

Good luck for tomorrow WeeJacs 🙏🏻. I'm proof it can happen first time so stay positive.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, thinking about you and sending good thoughts your way   xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

the clinic called and we have 3 embryos  very happy and excited!!
I did ask about the pessaries and they told me that starting them on Friday morning is the right thing to do. I think it is because we are having a 3 day transfer? @ *weejacs* are you having a 5 day transfer? Cause then it would make sense to start 2 days earlier? My transfer may be a 5 day transfer as well if all 3 embryos still look the same by Friday morning. Should this be the case then they will call me on Friday morning.

I also asked the nurse if there is a 'better' way to take the pessaries and she told me that it is fine to take them front or back. Because it will be absorbed both ways. So that's good to know 

@ *weejacs* I wish you lots of good luck for your transfer today!! Hoping it will all go well for you 

@ *Vicky* No I haven't told work this time as last time whilst I was still working in my old job I did tell them and they made me redundant during that IVF cycle  They were worried that I could get pregnant following the IVF and clearly told me this but of course put a different reason into my letter. This is why I decided to give my new employer a different reason for why I need time off. 
I work with toddlers and babies. They have to be lifted and carried every day a lot of the time (unless they sleep of course). So unfortunately I can not be put on 'lighter' duties. 
But think that given my high uterine killer cells, autoimmune issues and past miscarriage I might be higher risk which is why I got told to not do any heavy lifting and carrying?  My GP told me to stay off work if I get a BFP and only to go back after the first scan. He wrote me a sick note for 8 weeks. But I can't stay away that long. Would risk my job again but then I feel like that if this does work and I get a BFP that the baby would be a million times more important of course! 

I am off work until just before the test day and might test early. Should I get a BFP then I will see how I go but will take more time off if needed. DP told me to take it easy as well and if I need more time off then I have to take it. 
Does anyone else out there have a job that requires you to be on your feet all day, carrying and lifting etc? I do the cooking at work as well. So lots of lifting and running haha. What do people do in regards to their IVF and work especially if they haven't told work about the IVF? Thanks ladies and sorry for the long essay.

Bets of luck to all of us xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi dolphin

I work in the early years/infants (4-6 yr olds)  class in a school so not lots of lifting/carrying children unless they fall and need scooping up or are upset when leaving parents first thing.  I took the full 2 ww off on all my cycles as I didn't want to risk anything by getting bumped into or having to move the sand tray etc and didn't want to tell work what I was going through.  After OTD I went back and immediately told the Head plus 2 ladies I work with in the class I was pregnant and so wasn't expected to do any heavy lifting/moving but equally wasn't making up excuses like a bad back or just looking like I wasn't pulling my weight! 

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Great news Dolphin. Do you know how many they will put back in yet?  X


----------



## dolphin162

Thanks for your replies ladies,

@ *Dory* Okay that's good that you told your work that you were pregnant straight away then. DP and I are not sure about what to do there as we were thinking not to tell anyone until the 12 week scan (fingers X we ever get that far!).
I work as a Nanny for 2 families. One has a heavy 1 year old and the other a 3 year old. The younger one doesn't walk yet so needs carried and lifted a lot. Like into the pram, car seat, up the stairs and high chair etc. The little one also needs carried if upset. The 3 year old is fine to climb into the car seat etc. Both families live in big houses with lots of stairs to climb to either get into their flat or to the children's rooms.

I am kind of wondering if this cycle does result in a BFP if I should tell them about it straight away as well and say it is a risky pregnancy so that they don't expect me to do a lot of lifting. I told both families that I am having a small operation and need 2 weeks off because of that. Goodness this is not easy.. 

@ *discodiva* yesterday they said they would put 2 embryos back. So very much hoping that this will still be the case on Friday  xx


----------



## Vickyp85

Dolphin - three is fab  amazing news! A really good outcome. 

I used to work in a nursery too, I am office based now and luckily they are really supportive. I can't believe they made you redundant... The fact that you are a Nanny is much more difficult because there isn't really anyone to share the duties with grrrr 😡😩 

Oh I wish there was an easy option! Maybe try and stay off until you get the result and make a decision then. If it's BFP then they will have to accept, no lifting at all ... 

Fingers crossed for two embryos!! Xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Afternoon ladies

Just home from ET, 1 Grade A Embryo on board, no frostie the others all made it but not top of the class like the 1 transferred today. Thought it was nice of them to refer to it as that. We're both beaming the now, seen it on the screen too.

Dolphin 3 is fab, great news. Got everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## skye11

*Dolphin* Great news about your embies! Wishing you loads of luck for et! Take as much time off as you need. Put yourself first!

*Weejacs* You are pupo! Yay! Hope the 2ww goes in quickly for you & you get a positive result. I think it's amazing seeing your embies on the screen! Good luck.

Hope everyone else doing well!


----------



## Cocktail girl

At last after over a year I'm nearly back on the roller coaster and I'm not quite sure how I feel about it! 

NK biopsy on Monday then 1st scan booked for mid September. 

Lots of positive outcomes on here recently and a few new ladies too - good luck to everyone.


----------



## dolphin162

Ladies just a question regarding make up and jewellery such as wedding/engagement rings during transfer.

It only says on my letter to be fragrance free but nothing about make up? I only ever wear a bit of powder or concealer but just wondering?
Can't remember what I did the last time   Thanks xx


----------



## WeeJacs

No makeup at all Dolphin x


----------



## dolphin162

Thanks weejacs for letting me know that is very important  and congratulations on being pupo   hope the 2ww goes quickly for you & that you get  your BFP   xx


----------



## clarabellaWonder

Hi Ladies,
I'm a newbie! I've just started DR at GRI on Prostap injection 23/7 (protocol 9) - I have two questions I was wondering if anyone can help me with. 
- can anyone recommend an acupuncture fertility specialist in Glasgow?  I probably should have organised this a bit earlier - better late than never I suppose.
- is it normal to get AF 6 days after Prostap? not had any menopausal symptoms at all - worried it's not working. Can this happen?  No one has mentioned this to me but I'm sure I've read it somewhere.  
Thanks so much for your help,
Clara x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi clarabellawonder

Can't help with accupunture but yes AF is normal after prostap - not everyone experiences many symptoms I hope it stays that way for you as they can be awful


----------



## dolphin162

Hi *clarabellawonder* I am having Acupuncture at 123 High Street here in Glasgow with a lady called Maureen Karnowski. She is really good and very helpful. I have also been to see Eleanor Davies for acupuncture on the day of my last embryo transfer 6 months ago and she was very good as well and just lovely. I can recommend both of the ladies as I feel amazing every time afterwards and it's really relaxing. Both have plenty of experience with fertility treatment which helps 

I have also been on Protocol 9 for this cycle and yes bleeding on the Prostap injection is normal and good as you need a nice thin lining for starting stims  Best of luck for your cycle! x


----------



## skye11

*Cocktailgirl* Well done in getting through a very difficult year! Looks like we may be cycling around the same time.  I have a scan penciled in for 14th Sept! It does feel strange thinking that the crazy rollercoaster ride is about to begin again. I should have scratch on day 21 of next af! Trying to make the most of tx free weeks before it all begins again! Def feel stronger now tho! I guess it takes a good few knocks for you to find that strength you never knew you had. How are you recovering from surgery now?


----------



## clarabellaWonder

Thank you *Cocktail girl* and *Dolphin* for your really helpful responses.

This is great news and I think I have been really lucky with the Prostap so far, hope it continues this way. Bit nervous about the next stage with the self injecting .

*Dolphin* could I have ask how frequently you go for acupuncture and do you go right up until transfer or beyond?

Good luck also to you both.
xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

that's me back from embryo transfer and acupuncture now. We got 2 day 3 embryos on board 
One is at 8 cells and the other one is at 11 cells and actually already turned into a morula. The 11 cells one is a bit ahead which is fantastic. Very happy with that  Now we just hope that they stick and that we will get our BFP! OTD is on the 12th of August, so in exactly 12 days. We had another embryo at 11 cells as well but they were worried about a multiple pregnancy so that's why we went with the 8 and 11 cells.

@ *clarabellawonder* I went for Acupuncture once during stims and then twice on the day of embryo transfer. I didn't go before I started stims and my cycle went very well  Just hoping that the little ones stick now! 
The protocol the acupuncturist did today is the German Protocol which is highly recommended as studies from Germany show a 65% increase in success rates of IVF working. It's very relaxing and I feel like I did something that will hopefully help. The one session during stims was really helpful too as my lining was very good and we had more follicles this time. Also we got 3 embryos this time which was good for my very low egg count  I won't go for acupuncture again until test day. But she did say to me that she has treated pregnant ladies like once per month during their pregnancy.

Good luck to all of us xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi Skye that's the same date as my scan so we'll be cycle buddies will be good to have someone at the same stage as me. I'm doing ok now it's been a much longer recovery as it was 2 years ago but was more extensive surgery this time but I'm feeling much better back to work on 10th aug I've been off since April I'm dreading heading back but I'm sure half an hour in the door and it will be like I've never been away! 

I must call them up and ask about the scratch they told me I could have it done same day as prostap but I'm not having my prostap done at GRI I've been put back on the prostap monthly again & get it from my GP like I was prior to my op get the first one on Wednesday can't have it until after the nk cell biopsy.  I'm pleased it's being offered routinely now it was a palaver last time trying to get it done but in end up gynae at my local hospital did it for me.

Good luck with everything I'll keep a look out for your updates x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Clarabella anything we can help with just ask.  I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind me asking you a question I see your talking DHEA how are you finding it and do you have any side effects? I haven't used it during any of my previous tx I discussed it with the doc and figure as this will be my last TX anything I can do is worthwhile. I've not been getting acne but having a spot crop up that'll be really sore and angry then, I'll get rid of it then another takes it place - also I think I'm loosing more hair as normal which isn't a problem just now as I have lots of hair - this sounds really vain but my hair is 'my thing' and the thought of it looking terrible freaks me out! My thinking when I'm feeling crap on the inside if I can make the effort on the outside do my hair & make up it makes me feel better so the hair thing is a biggie for me.


----------



## clarabellaWonder

Thanks again *Dolphin*, booked my consultation next week with the place on high street and will ask to follow the same German protocol as you as the timing will be the same. wishing you lots of luck for a BFP!

Thanks *Cocktailgirl*, I'll probably have loads of questions once I start the stims, this DR stage feels like nothing is happening and taking forever. Just been waiting so long to get started on this journey. For the DHEA, I felt terrible for the first two weeks, kind of like I was taking flu, especially on 75mg so reduced to 25mg and persevered and then started taking 50mg and now 75mg. I also did a saliva test to check my DHEA levels and they were within the range but at the very bottom. I also get spots and my usually dry skin has become quite oily, but I reckon if it helps with the egg quality I'll take the spots for a short period of time. Just exfoliating a bit more. I also felt that I had a lot more energy but this could also be the ubiquinol which makes my hair and nails grow like crazy. Not really noticed any more hair falling out than usual. Another strange thing was that I had a couple of blood tests over a year where my tsh was high but after I started taking the DHEA this is now perfect for ttc. Not sure if this is the reason but it is a strange coincidence. How long have you been taking it?

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies great to hear how you are getting on lots of action happening! 

Good luck with your cycle and acupuncture clarabella. I found acupuncture great for relaxing the body and mind during treatment and beyond x 

Dolphin congratulations on being pupo!!  Snuggle in little embies!  

Cocktail girl good luck with testing and scratch - GRI said no problem last time I asked for it ( first cycle they said no)
Great that you and Skye will be cycle buddies. Will be cheering you on X

Skye not long now and very exciting. Good luck!  X 

WeeJacs congrats on being pupo! Hope you are good x 

Hi to all the other ladies hope everything is going well x 

Hubby and I completed our house purchase yesterday and went to see it today can't wait to start the refurbishment and hopefully be in within a couple of months. 

Sticky baby dust x


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi everyone. Not been posting for a while. Was trying to keep myself sane during the tww. Find it makes it easier if I distract myself with non fertility/baby things. 
Wee Jacs & Dolphin hope you're both doing well. My fingers and toes are crossed for you both. 
Cocktailgirl & Skye, it's exciting that you are back on it. How are you both feeling? 
Nice to see some new folks. Vicky, Clara have some   
AFM, 3rd BFN with unstimulated DIUI so moving onto OI & DIUI now. Nasal sprays start on the 21st so I'm kind of at a loose end until then. No morning visits to the GRI for a full 3 weeks. What will I do with myself?!
Any of you been through OI & IUI? Was looking for some help with timescales. They have said that I'llbe on menupor (sp?) nasal sprays 4 times a day from CD21 for 2-3 weeks and then it's injections but I don't know how long to expect the whole thing to take. From CD1 to IUI. Think the pessaries are about 14 days after. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Happy Sunday ladies!

Leading a quiet life at the moment, trying to keep myself sane until OTD which is this Saturday. Excited and nervous at the same time. It's funny how this has literally been our life for the past few months and it's now coming to an end.

Welcome Clara, like the others said. Just ask and there is no silly question.

Welcome back aboard Gutherie.

Nice healthy amount of us on here at the minute, fingers crossed for s the continued success that the GRI are having at the minute.

Not sure what I should be feeling at the moment, lower back pain, tightness and cramping today. Trying not to panic but it feels similar to period pains? Goodness only knows, I'm reminding myself that we have all these hormones pumped into us and it appears that there is no rhyme or reason to any side effects. 

Trying to remain positive and that this is just our 1st attempt.

Can anyone tell me how to put the personal footnote under our posts? 

Hi to all you lovely ladies  

Jac x


----------



## GuthrieC

So hard not to be hyperaware of every little think WeeJacs. I think you have to keep reminding yourself of the hormones.  You can make a signature by clicking on the profile tab at the top. I think you then go to forum profile or something... you'l figure it out. 
Keep positive. xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Every little thing. Sorry, x


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks Gutherie x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well. 
Weejacs I had cramping and AF type pains this time too before I tested and that was a positive thing for me, hope it is for you too. The wait is torture but hope this week goes in as quick as it can for you.
Guthrie, hope this is going to be your lucky time. In terms of time scales I think it varies for everyone but for me when I've started injections it's been between 11-13 days of injections before I have took the trigger shot, some people respond quicker though. 
Hi to all you other ladies, and sending sticky vibes to all of you going through treatment or waiting to test ️xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks Pinkchick, trying to remain positive.

❤ x


----------



## Cocktail girl

@clarabella been on Dhea about 7/8 weeks now the GRI told me they like you on it at least 3months so by time I get first scan will have been that long.

Been to Coventry today & had NK testing done it wasn't that bad similar to the scratch but they are 'in there' slightly longer. I'm really interested to see what the results will be.


----------



## clarabellaWonder

Hey everyone,
*Jacs* thank you and sending you loads of good luck for Saturday's OTD. Great to know that GRI are having success at the moment.
*Cocktailgirl *is Coventry the only place you can have the NK test done? Oops hope my post about DHEA was ok as I notice there was some red text under it - still learning the ropes! 
Thanks for the positive vibes *Guthrie* and *Pinkchick* - feeling pretty rubbish today on the DR (day 12) and had been feeling okay up until now, seems to be after AF finished. Got the works - terrible headache, hot flushes and teary and had to take to my bed. Now counting down the days until the stimms starts in 9 days.
*Sunshine and Clouds* thanks looking forward to my first acupuncture session on Thursday. That's really exciting that you have bought a house.
Don't suppose anyone knows anything about why I might have been put onto Prostap? I understand the protocol 9 is the highest stimms drugs but I read on the leeds nhs site that this isn't usually used for ladies with reduced ovarian reserve which seems to be my problem. Now very confused as I'm sure there must be a reason.
"Prostap Depot Injection: This is a once only injection and works for 4-5 weeks in total. This is very convenient for many patients *except those with reduced ovarian reserve."*
http://www.leedsth.nhs.uk/a-z-of-services/leeds-centre-for-reproductive-medicine/about-your-condition/treatment-information/in-vitro-fertilisation-ivf-and-intracytoplasmic-sperm-injection-icsi/
Clara xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Clarabella I was on the highest dose on our second cycle and also had the prostap. I have amh on lower end too. I believe it was because they just like to take complete control of your ovaries,  stop you ovulating with the prostap and then stimulate your ovaries with the stims. Good luck!  X


----------



## wysey

*WeeJacs *- how are you doing? Are you managing to hang on in there, or are you planning to test early? I tested 2 days early - but to be honest, that just caused more confusion for me as I got negatives and positives - my hospital test was so faint they asked me to re-test 2 days after OTD! It all worked out in the end though....your waiting is nearly over!! 

*Dolphin* - I also hope you are hanging in there and not driving yourself insane with every twinge, pain and niggle - I know I was  
Is your OTD the 12th? so...half way there! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!

xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies

I'm hanging in there, don't really want to test early and tbh I'm in the frame of mind I won't. 
Trying to stay positive but it's so hard when you feel like the pessaries are stopping AF from making an appearance. Had some cramping at the beginning of the week and some sharp pains but not a lot the last few days. Only cramping for an hr or so after the pessaries. I suppose I'm noticing more clear CM too? Not sure what that means. Bloated at times but all these can be down to pessaries. Oh yeh and very dry mouth!

Eeeek symptom spotting or what   I suppose I'm trying to remind myself this is our first attempt and I would do this 20 times over if it completed our wee family  

@ Clara how are you getting on? I was protocol 7, I was fine with the Prostap if I'm honest, just a little tired but ok.

@ Skye how are you?

@ Cocktail how's things?

@ Dolphin are you hanging in there too? Any symtoms?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm must admit I'm terrible at personals.....baby dust to you all   

Jac x


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

I am okay so far. Half way there but getting a lot of cramping on and off every day. Also lots of twinges and pain in and below my belly button. 
Tried to carefully kick a ball about the park for the dog last night and was in a fair bit of pain so just walked through the park and even that was sore.

I am also really thristy all the time and could drink 3 litres a day and tired most of the day. Guess lots could be from the medication though? Trying my best to ignore it all and not to symptom spot 
Both DP and myself are doing our best to stay optimistic, positive and hoping for that BFP next week!  
Back at work on Monday and I have to be physically as fit as possible as my job is quite active with being on my feet all day running around. I am off work again for OTD though which helps. 

*WeeJacs* when is your OTD? Got my fingers X for both of us 

*Wysey* Thank you yes my OTD is the 12th. Half way there. Trying my best not to symptom spot but with all these cramps it's a bit more difficult. How are you?

Hope everyone else is doing well  xx


----------



## WeeJacs

OTD is this Saturday 🙏🏻 x


----------



## dolphin162

Oooohh that's exciting, only 2 more days to wait for you then! Just saw your signature below your post, didn't see it earlier. Lots of good luck for Saturday     xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck WeeJacs and dolphin!!


----------



## Cocktail girl

Good luck wee jacs & dolphin

@clarabella yes Coventry is only place that offers the biopsy for me it was worth the travel & cost etc if it rules another thing in or out I'm not sure if it's worth considering if your just starting out (Thats just my personal opinion on it) but this will be my 4th TX & with my endo history I felt it would be worthwhile doing


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning ladies, right I'm freaking out here...did the GRI test this morning and there was a very faint line which then disappeared...I did another as i have the same 1s in my work. Faint positive which stuck. Went and did a clear blue which says 1-2 weeks pregnant....is this accurate? x


----------



## dolphin162

Congratulations WeeJacs I would go by the CB Digi Test   My nurse at my GP once said that they are more accurate   xx

I am in a lot of pain these days, proper Endometriosis pain and very worried that AF will arrive.. not got a good feeling about this round but trying to hope for the best. 4 more days til test day. xx


----------



## skye11

Congrats *WeeJacs*  Sounds like a good bfp! Another success for the GRI!

*Dolphin* Hang on in there. Not long to go now. I had pretty much no symptoms both times and it didn't work. Personally, the more twinges of cramp you have, I think means a better chance of a bfp. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Afm One more week until af rocks up then I make the call to arrange the scratch! Scary stuff!

Hope the rest of you ladies are keeping well!


----------



## wysey

Sounds just like mine were WeeJacs!! I would say its a BFP!!!  

Xx


----------



## wysey

Dolphin - hang in there! I had awful AF like pains the whole time and some really sharp pains in between! 
I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations WeeJacs! a line is a line, fantastic xx

Good luck dolphin hang in there x

We had a scan today and devastated to tell you our little one has died, his wee heart stopped beating. Scan was at ten weeks but he measured 8+4. I will be seeing you ladies again when we're ready to try again. 

Lots of love x


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations WeeJacs! Another BFP on the first try. Gives me hope for tx next month 

Sunshine I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## JulesMS

Congratulations WeeJacs xx

So so sorry Sunshine   xx


----------



## skye11

*Sunshine* So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big


----------



## Pinkchick

Sunshine so so sorry to hear this. Sending you hugs! xx
WeeJacs, congrats to you and wishing you a healthy pregnancy ️xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Dolphin just to say I had AF pains for days before test day and convinced the witch was coming. This lasted on and off until I was about 7/8 weeks so don't give up hope xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Josie1

So sorry to hear this sunshine, big hugs   xx


----------



## Dory10

Sunshine - I'm so sorry to read this    Sadly a similar thing happened to us in our first pregnancy too.  Look after yourselves and although it won't feel like it right now things do start to seem brighter again xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Sunshine I am so sorry. That is devastating news. Be kind to yourself. 
Looking forward to seeing you here when you have your strength back. 
Thinking of you.   xx

WeeJacs, great to hear about your BFP. x


----------



## WeeJacs

So sorry Sunshine!

Still struggling to take the BFP in, I've had cramps and slight bleeding this morning, worried slightly

x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hugs   Sunshine


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

so sorry *Sunshine*   x

*Weejacs* I really hope that the bleeding will stop for you x

*Pinkchick* thank you for letting me know that you had AF like cramping too. It's only sometimes on and off today and less severe than yesterday. So trying to stay hopeful.

3 more days until test day. Hoping for a miracle  xx


----------



## WeeJacs

beginning to worry as I've got tightness and cramping too. The bleeding is very light. I stupidly did another clear blue test this afternoon...and it said not pregnant. The 2 yesterday gave a Bfp. I didn't read the instructions just panicked, so it's not a early morning sample and I dipped it in the pee for 5secs and not 20. Just made it worse for myself now.

X


----------



## dolphin162

Weejacs I am sorry to hear that you are worried. Can you maybe go to the GP and get blood taken to see if the hcg levels are OK? 
I did a Clear blue Digi today too and it came back negative at 9dp3dt. It's 3 more days til test day and I had a positive at 8dp3dt with my chemical the last time.
Not feeling too hopeful just now. I won't test again until Wednesday now. Need to be able to focus at work tomorrow. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Sending you big hugs Dolphin...hang in there.

My OTD was yesterday, so that why I'm confused with getting a hosp test BFP and clear blue yesterday morning then taking another this afternoon... Surely the levels couldn't drop that quickly? Did you do your clear blue digi at 1st pee? I did yesterday but not today....I'm   that's what's happened. It clearly says first urine.

x


----------



## dolphin162

No I didn't do the test with first morning urine either but late afternoon.   for a positive on Wednesday morning. I will do that test with first morning urine at 6 am.
Will do the hospital test & a CB Digi. x


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning all

Did another test this morning and it's back to positive again. I had 2 pessaries extra so I just popped 1 in last night, certainly eased the cramping and no spotting overnight. At least I got a few hrs sleep.

On another forum I go on they said that GRI are the only clinic in Scotland to stop the pessaries after the 2WW all other clinics run them until 8/12 week point. This seems strange, I called and left a message so hopefully someone will call me back to discuss the BFP but the other symptoms.

Love and hugs to you all! 

I'll pop back on later, be nice to see some updates....

X


----------



## WeeJacs

GRI just called from my message at 10am   honestly!

I've to go up tomorrow for a blood test, they said that I shouldn't really need more pessaries however if I wanted them they would give them to me.

They asked what colour the spotting was and I said brownish which she seemed reassured about, if it turns red or the cramping get worse I've to go up to a&e....beginning to think we're losing our  wee peanut 😓

x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck lovely. Positive is great news!  Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Just had the call with Hcg results, 16 which the nurse said we're concerning. To go back on Thursday for repeat bloods but to prepare ourselves for E MC....totally gutted! Poor DH away to his work feeling helpless x


----------



## skye11

So sorry to hear this *Weejacs*. This process is so cruel. Sending you massive


----------



## GuthrieC

Oh WeeJacs I'm so sorry.  That's such sad news.


----------



## Pinkchick

So so sorry WeeJacs xx


----------



## wysey

So sorry to hear that WeeJacs  

Good luck for today Dolphin...... 

xx


----------



## Josie1

So sorry to hear this weeJacs, life is so cruel. Big hugs   xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

so sorry weejacs that is awful and so sad  

Well my OTD isn't much better. Started spotting yesterday so went to Superdug and bought a packet of First Response Early Response and it came back positive. The spotting continued and is a dark brown colour with small clots when I got to the toilet. I am wearing a panty liner and there is nothing on there only when I wipe (sorry for TMI). Late last night I got a lot of cramping on the right side. The pain goes from the right side into my tummy and it hurts a fair bit   I did another pregnancy test this morning and the line is a lot fainter now. So petty sure I am losing it already. The worrying thing is the pain on the right side though as I am worried about an ectopic pregnancy.
I have scarring and adhesions around both tubes and they are partly blocked due to the Endometriosis I have. So my consultant said they need to keep an eye on me.
I called the clinic and they told me to come in tomorrow morning for a blood test to see whats happening.
Honestly a chemical wouldn't be that bad as I am far more worried about an ectopic just now  
Can't believe this is happening again despite the steroids and extra progesterone I am on for those nasty UNKCells. The nurse told me to keep taking the medication for now.
Feel like there is no point.. xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Keep taking it hon. Praying for both you and WeeJacs fighters xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Dolphin I am so sad to hear that. Let us knw how you get on tomorrow. Will be thinking about you and WeeJac.


----------



## Pinkchick

Dolphin I really hope the spotting isn't anything too sinister, I know it's hard not to panic but I've read of lots of people having bleeds but everything being ok. Take care, and Weejacs still thinking of you too xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks all, DH and I went to Largs for the day. Fish and chips and ice cream from Nardini's. Nice to get out for the day. Just really wanting tomorrow over with if I'm honest, totally stuck in limbo. If it is E MC when will I begin to bleed? It's still brownish spotting! No pains or cramping which is suppose is positive. We're both just so exhausted, this process is so hard and no one really understands if they haven't experienced it themselves. 

Dolphin, so sorry. How strong are the pains? We're in tomorrow at 9.40 too

Thanks everyone for the kind messages, we will move on from this but it's very raw at the moment 😔

x


----------



## JulesMS

So sorry WeeJacs & Dolphin, thinking of all you ladies. 

This is my last post as our beautiful baby boy was born yesterday at 36w5d by emergency section. He weighs 5lb9oz and we are both well. I know the long hard process you are all going through and I know how lucky and fortunate we have been. Sending you all my thoughts, prayers and fairy dust    Love to you all 💞 xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Congratulations Jules. Glad that you and your wee one are well. Enjoy being a mummy! You all deserve a whole load of happiness. xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations Jules! Wonderful news x    

So inspiring to see a GRI lady have this long waited result. Good luck with everything and your beautiful boy x


----------



## Jam27

Hi ladies I haven't been on for a while as I've been away on holiday so just catching up.

Sunshine & Clouds - I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you. The same thing happened to me last year. After trying for years I fell pregnant naturally and couldn't believe it...only to miscarry at 8 weeks. It was a horrible time and my second miscarriage. I hope your being kind to yourself and have people around you looking after you   Xxx

Weejacs & Dolphin - I'm so sorry you are both going through this. I know how hard and painful it is waiting to see the outcome of a pregnancy.
Weejacs  I didn't actually bleed with my second miscarriage and had to get a d&c but with my first I bled a week later so I think it's different for everyone and every pregnancy. I hope you both get an answer today. Thinking of you both   Xxx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is doing well & enjoying the lovely sunshine 

Congratulations *Jules*, that's wonderful news  xx

*Weejacs* how did your blood test go? Hope you are doing okay xx

As for me well I have some crazy news. My HCG levels came back at 30! It's low but still seen as pregnant 
So have to keep taking my medication and come back for a repeat blood test on Saturday morning. The nurse said even though its low it could still suddenly rise and double so we have to hope for the best just now.
She told me to take it very easy for the next few days. So I am on bed rest right now. Thankfully I am off work just now anyway and not back until next Tuesday. So hoping this little one is hanging in there. They said that I might have only lost one embryo and the other one is still there.
She also said that some ladies just bleed in early pregnancy and experience cramping. So will see what happens. I am bleeding bright red now but not losing any clots or tissue. So no idea what is going on just now. Hoping for the best    Please wish us luck ladies!! xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Miscarried this morning, absolutely heartbroken x


----------



## dolphin162

Oh no weejacs I am so sorry   That is so sad. Sending you big hugs   xx


----------



## Dory10

WeeJacs - I'm so sorry for your loss  I found the pregnancy loss section really supportive after both my losses, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0 and please pop across if it's something you think might be helpful at some point. It won;t feel like it now but I promise the days do become brighter xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

WeeJacs I'm so so sorry, I know how heartbreaking it is. Really hope your being looked after. 
Dolphin I will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you that your HCG rises. Take care! xx


----------



## dolphin162

Thank you *Pinkchick*. I did a CB Digi earlier at around 6pm and it came back 'pregnant 1-2' at the same time I started bleeding bright red and heavily and lost 2 blood clots. 1 big and 1 small one. This really freaked me out. But I am trying to stay calm and just wait and see what they say on Saturday. Cramping stopped now and the bleeding calmed right down. This is nerve wracking!!!! xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Your doing the right thing by trying to stay calm (although I know it's easier said than done), try and keep an open mind until your next blood test, some people have gone on to bleed and things have been ok, im thinking of you and sending you hugs   xx


----------



## skye11

*Weejacs* I'm so sorry. There are no words. Look after yourselves. 

*Dolphin* Still  your wee one stays with you! Thinking of you too.


----------



## Jam27

Weejacs - I'm so sorry, like Skye said there are no words that will comfort you just now. In time it does get better and you will feel stronger but in the meantime be kind to yourself and allow yourself the space and time to get through this heartbreak xxx

Dolphin - I hope the outcome is positive for you. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

So sorry to hear that WeeJacs    sending you lots of    There are no words but wishing you lots of love and so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Dolphin good luck for tomorrow!  X


----------



## dolphin162

Thanks ladies,

I am still bleeding on and off and lost a few more small blood clots.  
Haven't had any pain or cramping though which I hope is a good sign  
DP is calling me from work a few times each day to check on me. Our dog is lying next to me not leaving my side.
Can't wait to find out what happened there tomorrow. x


----------



## GuthrieC

WeeJacs I am so sorry. It is so unfair. 
Dolphin I have my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

ok so for today it's good news. My HCG levels have more than tripled in 48 hours. They went from 30 up to 100  

The nurse didn't want to get our hopes up too much though and said that because I had a bleed 2 days ago and yesterday that they will need to check my HCG levels again on Monday to make sure they are still rising. If they do then I can get a 6 week scan appointment booked if not then we need to keep checking the levels. But so far it's good news as we were very worried about a possible ectopic pregnancy!
My bleeding has completely stopped last night and I am starting to feel pregnant with lower backpain, dizzy spells and headaches. But I know that this could be due to the medication I am on. So won't know for sure until Monday.
Hoping very much that we are having a little fighter on board and that our little bean is continuing to grow strong  

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend xx


----------



## wysey

Dolphin - great news re your levels tripling!! I know this must be so stressful but hopefully you have a little fighter on your hands and we are all praying for you!!   Xx


----------



## dolphin162

Thank you so much *wysey*, we are hoping for a little fighter as well. 
Will update you all again on Monday xx


----------



## skye11

*Dolphin* That's great news! Sounds like you have a wee fighter onboard! Wishing you all the best for Monday! We're rooting for you!

Afm Af has made an appearance! Right on time for once.  I called the clinic & left a message. Hoping they can sort a date for the scratch in a few weeks. Scary but exciting times. I have a good feeling about our next tx. I have been trying to be positive & I'm certainly in a good headspace at the moment! 

Enjoy the weekend ladies.


----------



## Cocktail girl

Can anyone whose had the NK biopsy help me please? By time I get my 1st scan it will be 6 weeks since I had biopsy as this does the same thing to the womb lining as the scratch did they just count this as you having had a scratch done or did it need done again?? Something stuck in my mind that I was told last time the scratch lasted 3 months but maybe I just made that up!


----------



## Jam27

Great news Dolphin! I've got everything crossed for you guys on Monday xxx

Skye - Great that your feeling positive! I'm thinking about calling when my AF arrives but scared coz it's our last NHS cycle! So know what you mean about being excited and scared! X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Cocktail girl I had the nk biopsy done with Dr Quenby and it does indeed last 3 months so you shouldn't need to have it done again if you're starting soon. Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Natt

Hello, 
I am having a bit of a nightmare getting through to GRI and wondering if anyone has the direct name & number for the woman that you need to contact to tell when it's your 1st day of period(I lots the details).  We are at the top of the waiting list now for IUID unstimulated. 
thanks in advance x


----------



## Natt

Hiya, 
I've been creaping about for what seems like forever like a stalker reading posts.  Today seems like a good day to post because I need a contact number for Gri (details posted in another thread)
My journey isn't that dissimilar to most on here. 
We have just reached the top of the fertility list for GRI last month for IUID-unstimulated but treatment didn't go forward as my bloods weren't ideal?!
Hopeing they read nicely this month & we go for our 1st IUI. 
I'm 35 DP 28 I've got PCOS.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Cocktail girl

Thank you twinkle toes yes I'm hoping to get started straight away I'm on a rolling Prostap so having it every 4 weeks to help with endo so I'm hoping when I go for scan on 14th sept womb lining will be nice & thin & I can get straight on with stimms. I thought 3 months had been mentioned so hopefully that'll be ok - one less thing to try to sort out. Thanks again.


----------



## dolphin162

Hi ladies,

today I went back to the Royal for my 3. blood test and now it went up again but it didn't quite double  
It went from 100 up to 170. No idea what this all about now  

They want me to come back on Wednesday for another blood test to hopefully see what is happening.
It went from 30 to 100 to 170..first it more than tripled and now it doesn't quite double. Still worried. 
Hoping they will have doubled by Wednesday.  

Wondering if this happened to anyone else and they went on to have a happy & healthy pregnancy.
I am also slowly but surely struggling to get time off for all these blood tests   Don't think my boss will be too happy! 
I never told her about the IVF. But for now I am just hoping that my bean is strong and hanging in there.

It would be soo nice to get a scan appointment and to see a baby with a heartbeat. But trying not get my hopes up too much just yet.

xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi Natt, welcome! I hope you have managed to speak to the ACS by now but just in case.. Call€0141 2110505. Choose Option 1. If they can't answer they will phone you back so leave a message and repeat your name and number twice. Good luck.


----------



## skye11

*Dolphin* You are still in my thoughts. Hoping your wee bean continues to stay with you. Really hope you get good news tomorrow! 

Afm Dates for tx are now confirmed!  I get the scratch on 3rd Sept and start taking metformin that day too! I can't believe its all happening so soon! Def feeling excited now and know this is the right time to be getting back onto the rollercoaster! 2 weeks of normality left!

Hope everyone else doing well!


----------



## sparklywish

Hello lovely ladies. I've not been on for ages. After our cancelled cycle I found it easier just to switch off from it all for a while. We got so close to EC and just hadn't prepared ourselves not to actually get to the important bit. Anyway, I see there has been lots of activity on here recently, some wonderful news and some very sad too. I am so chuffed for my two cycle buddies pinkchick and wysey who both have had fab good news stories. Well, we're starting again tomorrow on Metformin. Menopur has been increased this time. They said I had plenty follies, they just weren't developing enough so still cautious re over stimulating due to my high AMH. Have to say I'm more relaxed this time around as I know what to expect. Can't say I'm looking forward to the ritual tummy stabbing twice daily but the dream of a BFP makes it all worth it.


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Great to hear from you. I def think as you know what to expect, you feel much more relaxed! Thats how I'm feeling anyway. 2 weeks tomorrow and I should be on the metformin too! Maybe thats why some of us get our bfp's after a few ivf attempts!  Wishing you loads of luck this time round.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies...dolphin you are still in my thoughts. Try not to worry about what your boss thinks about needing time off. You are the most important person in all of this. 
Sparkly, so good to hear from you and see that your getting started again 😊 Glad your feeling relaxed and I'm really hoping this is your time. Look forward to hearing your progress! 
Skye not long to go for you either. I'm really hoping the GRI keeps up the lucky run its had recently, I'm rooting for you all. 
Hi to all you other Glasgow girls too! xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi all. Time to get back on this crazy ride for me too! AF arrived this morning so I called GRI and I've to go in on Fri 4th Sept for bloods and to collect my metformin, which I start taking on 8th Sept. I have a scan date booked in for 15th Sept (day before DH birthday) and then it'll be all systems go! We're being changed to ICSI this time around after our zero fertilisation from IVF but I'm still on the same protocol so atleast I know what to expect up to EC. Looking forward to hearing how everyone is getting on! X


----------



## dolphin162

Hi everyone, just a quick message from me. We got bad news from the clinic yesterday after my 4th blood test. The level only went from 170-190  
So the clinic is now very worried about it being ectopic  
I am in pain on my lower right side and all over my lower back on and off. They said if the pain gets a lot worse to go straight to A&E. They also want to do one last blood test tomorrow morning. I am at work just now watching out for any severe pain. This is nerve wrecking   xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies

Sorry for not being around in the last wee while, needed a bit of time to get my head round everything!

Oh Dolphin, stay positive the HCG might still come up. I'm keeping you in my prayers, hoping for some more GRI success stories.

AFM we're going to take some time out, holiday booked for the end of September. Going back to trying naturally for a while....

Big Hugs to you all and I'll pop in from time to time, wishing you all the best ❤

Jac x


----------



## GuthrieC

Dolphin, I am so sorry that you are going through that. I'm thinking about you. 
Weejacs, hoping that you're back with some good news after a rest and some quality time with DP. Be kind to yourself. 
AFM, I'm joining the new starts. Medicated IUI this time so started down regulation today. A bit nervous as I don't know what to expect. 
Xxx


----------



## dolphin162

Hello ladies,

last night I ended in A&E due to a lot of pain on my lower right side & my lower back. I also got very sick and just knew something wasn't right.
They send me to the Gyn emergency department and the Dr examined me and took blood. My HCG levels dropped from 190 down to 116. They did a scan and couldn't find anything. They struggled to find my ovaries and my tubes as everything is stuck together with adhesions  

They basically said that I am either miscarrying or that they embyo/s is/are stuck in my tube. But because we couldn't even really find my tubes we don't know. They told me to stop the progesterone pessaries and to slowly reduce the steroids I am on and then I have to come back to the hospital on Tuesday for another blood test to see if the levels keep going down. If they don't then they will give me an injection to dissolve the pregnancy.

The Dr also said that I shouldn't have gone through IVF with my uterus, ovaries and tubes looking like this and that it would be a lot more sensible to get my tubes out and to get all that Endometriosis and these adhesions removed before we try again. 
My lining was also very thin at 4mm and my uterus doesn't look like that it can support a pregnancy like this.

I must say that I am upset that the Royal rushed me into this next round when there is no way for me to even keep a pregnancy like this. If I had known this then I would have asked for more surgery first. But there is nothing we can do about this now of course.

This was our last round of IVF and I am pretty upset that my uterus, ovaries & tubes are in such a bad state. Obviously I can not get pregnant naturally given the state of things but we will try abroad in the next 3-5 years with donor eggs once I had surgery to remove whatever has to get removed and once we got married.

We are getting married overseas next year and we will renovate our house first before we try one last round of donor egg IVF in Prague. Looked into the cost and it's just over £3000 which is not too bad.

I will leave FF for now and maybe return one day once we try again. But for now I just want to move on, living life to the fullest and just enjoy the people and things we have.


I wish every single one of you that you will have a happier ending than me and that things will work out for you all.

It's a tough road to be on and if I learned one thing in the process then it is that nothing is guaranteed on this journey and that we just have to be strong and hope for the best. Another thing I have learned is that our health and wellbeing has to come first.
I also learned to appreciate the people and things I have in my life so much more and I am glad to say that this journey has brought my fiance and myself closer together in the end!

All the best & lots of love from me xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Dolphin I'm so sad to read this, we haven't had much good news in here in the last few weeks. I was hoping your story was going to be different. I'm so sorry you have been let down by GRI, not sure what page they are on. Please get well soon and take care x


----------



## Pinkchick

Dolphin I'm so sorry to read this, I really hope you get well soon and get whatever surgery you need done soon. I'm not surprised your upset with the GRI, please take care of yourself-it sounds like you have a lot of inner strength that will get you through this. 
WeeJacs hope your ok too, I've been thinking of you both.
Guthrie great to hear you are getting started again, really hope this is your lucky time. The only problem I had with down regging was headaches but that was helped by drinking lots of water. 
Disco, hope the icsi does the trick for you-that's what worked for me this time round. 
Hello to the rest of you ladies too ️xx


----------



## skye11

*Dolphin* I'm so sorry things have ended this way for you now but it sounds like you are a really strong person and will get through this. This process throws us all sorts of trials and the fact that it's brought you and your fiancé closer shows what a good relationship you guys have. Enjoy getting your life back to normal and all your wedding planning. I  that all future surgery goes well and that everything works out for you. Look after yourself. Sending you massive


----------



## Silver06

Congratulations Jules xxx 

Dolphin I am so sorry to see your sad news xx big hugs xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Dolphin I'm so sad to read your update. I'm sad that you have been let down so horribly and put through so much unnecesarily. I am wishing you a speedy recovery and a wonderful few years celebrating your relationship and your health. You are right in everything that you say. Adding to your family should build on what you already have not risk it. 
I wish you all the best for your wedding and your house and, when the time is right for you both, a far easier journey to parenthood. 
Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning everyone, How are you all doing? I hope you are all being kind to yourselves. It's Friday and hopefully for most, a chance to chill out over the weekend.  

We're on day 3 of Menopur injections and start Cetrotide tonight. Have to admit, yet again I'm feeling quite lucky symptom wise. Doubled up on Metformin yesterday too and other than a bit of a bloated/upset tummy I've not got any complaints. We're back on Monday for day 6 scan/bloods. Just hoping that this time we actually make it to EC. Menopur increased by 50% to 2.5ml so just hoping it doesn't result in over response this time! Hopefully found the right balance. 

Is anyone else mid cycle just now? I know a few of you are just a couple of weeks behind us and I'll watch out for your progress.

Take care everyone and have a good weekend x


----------



## skye11

Hi *sparklywish*, That's great you've not got many symptoms with tx. That's the way I was first time round, apart from the itchiness from the cetrotide injections. I have the scratch on Thursday and will be back on the rollercoaster then. Still can't believe it. So we may have some tx at the same time!

I'm sure you'll get your ec this time. I guess the first tx is trial and error to get the right measure of drugs. I'll be on a slightly lower dose of menopur this time round in the hope that I don't respond as quickly as I did before. I really want a fresh et and not another frozen. Whatever's meant to be, will be!

Enjoy the weekend! Hoping the sun comes out for a bit of it!


----------



## sparklywish

Hi skye11,

You're on the countdown now to starting on Thursday! Exciting stuff. Hope you enjoyed your last drug free weekend for a while. Have to say I'm missing a glass of wine. I know it's a small price to pay but I do still miss it, especially being off on holiday last week.

We had our scan this morning, day 6 of stimms and all seems good. Lining nice and thick and lots of good sized follicles, mostly 12-14. She seemed happy with the number and sizes of them and said I'm responding well. We're back on Wednesday for another scan and hoping they've all grown a bit more by then. I'm still anxious after last time but things do seem better this time around so fingers crossed we might just make it to EC this time! I've definitely got more side effects now. I've got practically no appetite and feel quite nauseous all the time. Also got a pretty swollen tummy and ovulation type discomfort, presumably just all the activity going on. It's still nothing too bad and certainly not complaining as I'm looking at it as symptoms = growing follicles. 

Hope Thursday goes well. Take care and speak soon x

For everyone else, whether you're posting or just following progress, I hope you're all doing okay.  This journey is tough but we need to cling on to the hope that one day, it will be our day. x


----------



## Babybumper13

Hi everyone 

This is my first time posting on this board. I have been following it for months but never found the courage to post. 

DH and I have been attending GRI and currently 3 days post ET. I noticed some have been through this before and was looking for advice. 

I have been sent home with a PT to carry out and a form to return with the result. On looking at many blogs and forums people are given a date to have a blood test to confirm a positive pregnancy. 

Is this not something GRI does? Should I contact my GP to arrange this. 

I am just a little confused as all was explained was test and sent back the form. 

I appreciate your help. 

Xxxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Welcome baby bumper

No GRI don't routinely do a blood test, I only got 1 because I started to bleed after my OTD..you do you test and send back the form and they contact you with a follow up appointment. Your GP wouldn't routinely do it either as your under the care of GRI

It's kind of strange, your under the watchful eye continually then after your OTD its very minimal contact.

Good Luck, I thought the waiting after ET was worse than the treatment.

x


----------



## wysey

*Babybumper13* - as Weejacs stated - no blood test - you just test using your PT (and the many others you may find yourself buying!) and fill in your form and return it - if it's positive then you have to wait around 3 weeks for a scan appt.

I found that part the hardest - getting a positive on the PT and then having to wait more weeks to realise that it was actually true! Fingers crossed for you! 

Welcome back *Sparklywish* - I will be following your progress and have everything crossed for you this time round! 

xx


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Sounds like your follies almost ready with your symptoms. I know what you mean about the drink! I'm already missing my Prosecco! 

*Babybumper* Good luck with your 2ww. Hope it goes in quickly for you. As others have said, just poas!

Hope everyone else doing well!

Afm Nerves are starting to kick in now about getting the scratch! I'm telling myself its just a smear test with af cramp! Am I going  or is that a fair description? One more day of normal life left! I'm excited but scared too. I don't like not being in control and the GRI are about to control my life for another bit! But I'm sure this time it will end with a bfp!


----------



## Babybumper13

Thank you WeeJacs/ Wysey/ Skye11 for your response. 

It does feel a bit like you go through it all to tick a box on a piece of paper. I know someone who went private and said regardless of how many PT they done they would not confirm a pregnancy until a blood test was carried out. 

I guess I am just worried when you read about people who have positive then negatives and are a little confused by it. 

Here is hoping the 2WW goes quicker and I at least have some sort of idea. 

Good luck to all ❤ 


Xxxzz


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies, 

Welcome Babybumper and good luck with your 2ww, I hope it passes quickly and you get that much desired BFP at the end of it! I would think if you asked your GP for a blood test they would surely oblige?

Thanks Skye and Wysey for the good wishes. Good luck Skye for tomorrow and I hope it's not too uncomfortable. You'll be brave and handle it anyway as we're all so strong going through this process - you've got to be! Wysey - I hope you're doing well and starting to enjoy your pregnancy and settle into it now. It must still feel like a dream sometimes I imagine? It's just a wee miracle.  

We had our scan and bloods today (day 8 of stimms) and just got the call to say all good to go ahead with booster tonight ready for EC Friday morning. I'm so relieved just to get this far this time after our last cycle being cancelled.  I was more positive after the scan this morning as I had so many follicles at a good size 15-18mm. I think I had about 8 on the right side and about 15 on the left so fingers crossed they contain some good eggs. Also my lining was nice and thick and hormone levels were perfect so hoping that's all good news  

I wanted to ask a couple of questions of those girls who have been through EC. Re Metformin, when did you stop taking it? The nurse said on the phone to stop after tonight but I was sure someone else had told us previously that you kept taking them? 
Another question was re preparation for EC, the nurse said we both need to just shower with water on Friday morning before going in for EC. No make up, perfume,  deodorant etc. I get but not being able to wash with soap? Is this right? Does that mean I can't wash my hair with shampoo either?  Confused. 
Silly question now - do you just inject your booster in the same place as the Menopur and Cetrotide? 
Last question is re what to take with me. The nurse said just slippers and a dressing gown. Can you confirm that really is all I need?

Thanks for your support and advice again ladies.  

Skye - let us know how you are after the scratch tomorrow. Good luck again. 

Take care all x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Sparklywish

I used Simple shower gel, they just really mean nothing too strong Smelling. Again shampoo is fine but nothing strong smelling, I washed my hair the night before.

Yes you need slippers and dressing gown, just really for walking about the unit. But socks are fine too as they give you covers for your feet.

Sorry can't help you with the Met as I wasn't on that protocol. Booster jag is in the same place, your tummy.

Sorry I've not been on much girlies, still trying to come to terms with everything.

Good luck and baby dust to you all x


----------



## Miss pooh

Hello everyone, 

Not been on in a long time, was taking a break from the forum for a while. So lots of catching up to do. 

I wonder if anyone can help? I'm due to start DIUI hopefully this month. It's been touch and go whether it could happen because my practice nurse could do my smear for 3 weeks and then waiting on the results coming through. Anyway I managed to get a print out from my GP surgery directly as the practice nurse told me they sometimes get an update before I get the letter through, thought it was worth a try and hey presto they have the results. So they have given me a print out, but it's just a screen dump of the database they access the results from, it's clearly States who, when and what the results were, but now I'm wondering if the ACs will accept this format or do they need the letter? Surely they could access the results too somehow. I just don't want to have to put off again this month ( put off previous, month because of delays with donor and smear).

Any ideas if this would be fine? 

Hope all fine with everyone xx


----------



## sparklywish

Hi Miss Pooh,  I used the print out from my GP as my smear was a couple of years before and I had lost the original letter. It was accepted no problem by the ACS unit. They took it from me and put it in my notes. Good luck with your DIUI.


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Wee Jacs, that's really helpful. Hopefully someone else who's had Metformin will be able to help with that one. Last Cetrotide done, just the booster to go tonight and tomorrow is drug free!!

Hope you're slowly but surely feeling a wee bit better each day. I can't imagine how difficult it must be. Sending a hug. Please keep in touch and take care of you x


----------



## Miss pooh

Thanks sparkly, you never know so thought it was worth asking. 

All the best!


----------



## wysey

Sparklywish - I didnt take any more drugs after booster - stopped them the same day. Xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Skye do not worry about the scratch you will be fine - it's like a very intense cramp when they do it that literally lasts seconds.  I've recently had the NK biopsy done which is similar too, and counts as a scratch it was a bit more intense as it lasts longer they count back from 10 'scratching' the whole time but with the actual endo scratch they are just in, scratch it and back out for want of a better way of describing it! I was nervous about it too but honestly it's over before you know it.


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. I'm about to get back on the crazy train again!! Got an appointment tomorrow morning at GRI for weight/bloods and to collect my metformin, which I start taking next Tue. Nervous and excited at the same time! I'm on the same drug protocol (protocol 4) this time so feel like I know what to expect   Just hoping I respond as well as last time as we got 10 eggs for IVF. Just didn't get to ET due to none of them binding - hence why it's ICSI this time around. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello. 
Disco good to hear your getting started again, really hope the icsi makes a big difference. 
Sparkly good luck with your transfer tomorrow, sending lots of sticky vibes your way. 
Skye hope your scratch went ok, and hope it will all be worth it this time round 
Good luck to all ladies cycling just now, I'm rooting for you all ️xx


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, 

I'm back, lost track a bit at who's where and what's been happening. 

I'm gonna cycle again on my next AF (should be end Sept) I'm going on the long protocol this time where I take prostap and Gonal F. Can anyone explain to me how this works. I know I take prostap on day 21 but not sure what happens after that. I've only ever been on short protocols. 

I'm excited and happy I'm changing medication/protocol and Dr is adding in clexane as well x


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Scratch went well today! *Cocktailgirl* it was like intense cramp for a short time but bearable! I found more cramp when the catheter was going in. The scratch itself was milder cramp than the catheter going in. I knew it was going to be fine but still couldn't help being nervous! I started my metformin tonight so I'm officially back on the rollercoaster!  Yay! Now the wait for af to appear!

*Discodiva* We'll by cycling at the same time!  Enjoy your last few days of normal life!

*Josie* Thats great you're starting soon too. I have only done the short protocol so I have no idea how the long protocol works. I'm sure the new protocol will give you your bfp! Good luck!

*Sparklywish* Will be thinking about you tomorrow. Wishing you all the best for ec. Last time I had ec was at the Nuffield so please tell me all the wee silly things, like where you wait for ec. In the ward or wee room near treatment room? I feel like I was spoiled at the Nuffield with having ny own room complete with ensuite!

*Pinkchick* Hope your pregnancy is going well! Your success gives me hope!

*Babybumper* Hows your 2ww going? Hope you are managing to distract yourself somehow and make the time pass by quicker.

*Weejacs* Thinking of you. Hope you're looking after yourself. Sending you 

*Miss_Pooh* As others have said, I'm sure they'll accept your smear results. Hope you get started soon. Good luck with it all.

*Wysey* Hows things?

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope you're all well.

Skye


----------



## Cocktail girl

Glad it went ok Skye the thought of it is actually worse than the procedure


----------



## wysey

Sparklywish - good luck for today!    Xx


----------



## discodiva77

Good luck for today Sparklywish. I was at GRI this morning collecting my metformin so I'm back on the drugs from Tue.   Going to enjoy my last drug free weekend with my hubby and have a few glasses of vino. X


----------



## sparklywish

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all doing okay? Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes for this morning.

Skye - glad the scratch went well and that you're officially back on treatment  hope the Metformin is kind to you. Not long hopefully till AF then things will move faster!

Disco - We were maybe in the clinic at the same time! I was the one looking rough with no make up on! Hopefully switching to ICSI will do the trick this time. You responded well last time so hopefully this cycle will harvest a similar number and with the help of ICSI you'll get some lovely embryos. 

Josie - great you're starting again September! Sorry I was also on short protocol so can't offer any info on long. I'm sure someone will be able to though. 

Wysey/Pink - thanks for your ongoing support to us all  

Well AFM. Collection went well. All very straightforward and the staff were all so nice. I was first into theatre so didn't wait long at all. We got 8 eggs from 20+ follicles and the nurses seemed pleased with that. Fingers crossed we get good news tomorrow when the embryology team call.    I didn't feel a thing after the anaesthetist put the venflon in my hand. I've been quite uncomfortable today though. Spent the day in bed and popping paracetamol. My husband has been great looking after me. (I may be milking it slightly but hey, I did the hard bit today!) 

Can I just check with you ladies, I've got a gel thing to start from Monday. I thought I'd get pessaries and expected to start them before Monday? What's been other's experience re this?

Have a good weekend girls and I'll let you know how we get on tomorrow.  Got everything crossed but nothing we can do now. What will be will be.

Anyone who has any questions re egg collection, please just ask. Whilst it's fresh in my mind!  x


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* So glad ec went well. Must make such a difference being first too! Have everything crossed that you get good news tomorrow. Take it easy and milk it for all its worth! It's only right that DH looks after you.  I hope you're not too sore. I have no idea about the gel thing. I was on pessaries with my frozen cycles. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one this morning to say we got the phone call earlier to confirm we got 3 fertilised embryos and provisionally booked for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday unless I hear before then. Fingers crossed they stay strong until then, well at least one. I'm just feeling grateful to have gotten this far.

Have a great weekend all and take care x


----------



## skye11

That's great news *Sparklywish*. How are you feeling today?


----------



## sparklywish

I'm actually feeling good. Still a bit tender and bloated around my tummy. It's only really sore when I sit down or get up. Walking around is fine. Heading our for some lunch today. I spent all day in bed yesterday so I'm going a bit stir crazy! 

How are you feeling today - day 3 of Metformin? I think I was quite lucky with the side effects, just felt a bit icky but nothing major. x


----------



## skye11

Glad you're feeling good. Enjoy your lunch out! Sounds like a good plan! 

I'm ok so far. I woke up feeling a slight headache and then it dawned on me that I can't take ibuprofen now. Paracetamol does nothing. Drinking lots of water too. Hope it doesn't turn into a full blown headache. I'm craving a glass of wine/Prosecco already! First weekend without a drink in months.


----------



## wysey

*Sparklywish* - excellent news! I was thinking about you this morning, and remembering how I felt when I saw the hospital number flash up on my phone to tell me about fertilisation! Wednesday will be here before you know it - and I'm sure you'll have a lovely embryo (or 2 or 3!) waiting for you....! 

I didn't get gel - I got pessaries to take - but I actually can't remember when I started taking them!

Disco - good luck for Tuesday onwards...I'll be following your progress...! 

Skye - when are you expecting AF to turn up?! Hopefully it turns up on time - I was regular as clockwork until the minute I wanted it to show up!! The usual!! 

AFM - I'm good - I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow - and I have to say I've had it fairly easy so far (scared to say that out loud incase I curse myself) - no sickness, just tired - but that could be something to do with working silly hours at work as things are a bit crazy just now! Got an apt next Fri with a consultant - apparently, we get extra appts because we're IVF pregnancy....I'm sure it will just be much of the same! I am thinking about booking a gender scan also! Hubbie thinks I'm crazy as only 4 weeks to find out via NHS scan but not sure I can wait that long! Would also be nice to see baby again as it's been a few weeks - and as much as everything has been fine - I am still paranoid! 

We haven't really been able to shout from the rooftops about our pregnancy - mother in law has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and they reckon she won't even get to xmas - and is deteriorating quite quickly.... so it's been a really delicate time - trying not to mention it too much as she won't be here to meet her grandchild but at the same time, it's a really precious time for us as we've waited so long for it to actually happen! Bit of a crazy time..... 

Have a fabby weekend!

xx


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Wysey. Fingers crossed we make it to Wednesday or even if it's a 3 day on Monday I'd still be happy just to get to the stage of putting one back in with some hope!

I'm confused why I've got gel and everyone else seems to have gotten pessaries. Not sure what the reasoning is behind it. Not that I'm disappointed at not getting pessaries. I think I was more anxious about them than the collection! Lol!

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother in law. It's so unfair on so many levels. I hope you and your husband are able to still sensitively enjoy the wonderful experience you have waited so long for.  Take care of each other  

Skye - hope your headache didn't come to much. If it's any consolation I'm going to be sitting watching my husband drink his bottle of wine tonight - drooling! How unfair that they can just get back to normal as soon as they've contributed their half!  

Disco - enjoy your last weekend pre-treatment. 

x


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Good luck for et today! How exciting. You're right about the men though! Very annoying that they don't really have that much to do! I guess putting up with us is pretty hard though! 

*Disco* Hope metformin being kind to you!

Afm I think af should appear at the weekend although I have a funny feeling it's gonna be late this month!  I'm trying to stay chilled out though!


----------



## sparklywish

Hey Skye, thanks for thinking of me today. I hope you're getting on OK still with Metformin doubled now and hope you get your period as expected. You might be pleasantly surprised. I was a few days early after expecting to be late!

Disco - how are you doing? Officially back on treatment now - yay! ☺ It will all start moving quicker now hopefully. 

Well our transfer procedure went really well today. Very straightforward and it was nice seeing the wee white flashes on screen. Despite that I don't have a good feeling about the outcome at all. Sorry for my negativity but no point pretending I'm all positive. Two of our three remaining had got to blast but neither were top grade so they offered us the option to put two back in which we gladly accepted. As I'm only 34, I know they did this as they obviously dont hold out much hope. I was amazed that seconds after them going in I was up off the table and minutes later dressed and out the door!  Stupidly, I'm terrified they're going to fall out and hence I held my full bladder all the way home!  

Anyway - there is nothing more I can do but look after myself and pray to God my wee blasts are snuggling in and stay with us. 

Take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Yay, you're pupo! I know it's hard to stay positive but it often seems that the embies that are not as good as you wish are the ones that stick! I've had top grade embies back before and they didn't stick so I don't think it goes by there quality alone! I loved seeing the embies go in on the screen. Such a nice moment. Can't believe you waited until you got home until you went to the loo!  Theres no way I could wait! I do remember waking up one morning on my front and panicked thinking I'd squashed them!  I hope the 2ww goes in quickly for you. When is otd?

So far metformin being kind to me! Long may that continue. I almost feel like I haven't started tx! Trying to stay as chilled out as possible! We shall see when af rocks up but I'm not as worried about it like I was first time round!


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Just wanted to pop on to say Hi to you all. I'm still around but mainly on the Miscarriage forum, feel its the best place for me at moment.

Received a review appt with Dr Lyall for next week but we've cancelled it and rearranged it for 2 months time, just dont feel ready to move forward at the minute. Was'nt expecting one so soon if i'm honest.

We've decided to try and live a normal life for the next wee while and try naturally again before going through our next cycle.

Best wishes and love to you all  

x


----------



## Jam27

Hey Ladies I've not been on for a wee while, was just getting on with life and trying to not think too much about fertility! But I decided that I feel in the right place so called up GRI and get my prostap injection on Friday 18th! I'm excited and nervous but going for it! 

Sparklywish - I've got everything crossed for you! Hope your two wee embies are making themselves at home   X

Skye - Glad your feeling relaxed about cycling and the drugs are being good to you! I had bad headaches with prostap last time so I'm hoping this time I manage to escape that! X

Disco - How are you doing? You feeling ok on the meds? X

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing well! Jam xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Hello lovely ladies!

Jam thanks for thinking of me. How exciting that you're starting treatment again and not long to wait either! Is Prostap used for the long protocol? I've never had that. I look forward to following your progress. It's really quiet on here just now which is a shame when you're cycling and nice to have people to chat to. Think my timing was just bad this time. Doesn't seem to be anyone else at the same stage as me. 

Wee Jac - you know yourself what's best for you and it sounds like a sensible decision to postpone your review appointment until you feel ready for that next step.  Look after yourself. X

Disco / Skye - Hope you're both doing okay on the Metformin still. Skye - any sign of your period yet?

Afm - just taking a day at a time and hoping my wee blasts are hanging on in there. I really took it easy for the first few days as that just felt right for me. I know everyone copes differently though. I'm still not feeling very hopeful to be honest,  I'm just convinced this isn't our time but I do hope I'm wrong. I think this is my self preservation strategy and I can't help it. My husband however is positive enough for the two of us. My test day is next Saturday. Hoping I make it til then     I'll either be sitting here next Saturday with a glass of juice or a large glass of wine. I hope it's juice.

Have a great weekend everyone. Catch up soon. 

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies just thought I'd pop in and say hi to you all. 
Sparkly great to hear you are PUPO, I think it's normal to convince yourself it hasn't worked, I defo did it every time as I thought it would make the result easier to bear. Will have everything crossed that it's juice next week for you. 
Jam really glad to hear your getting started again, hope this will be the lucky time for you too. 
WeeJac, sending you hugs and really hope your getting support from the miscarriage forum, do what you need to do to get through things. 
Sparkly glad your feeling well on the metformin, I couldn't tolerate it at all so good your feeling not too bad. Good that your feeling chilled, that's always a good thing. 
Skye hope your headaches are easing, I found that the cold compress things you buy for headaches really helped me..I missed ibuprofen too. 
Disco hope your doing ok too! Not sure what stage of treatment you are at as can't go back too far! 
Sorry for anyone I've missed, I can only go back so far on my phone. 
I'm doing ok just now. We booked a wee 5 day holiday to Costa Del Sol  next week and now I'm a bit anxious about it but really feel we could do with a holiday and know that things should be fine and I'm well insured for all eventualities, so will try and relax and enjoy it. 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend ️xx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies 

*Jamerooki* Thats great that you're about to start tx again! Is it a frozen cycle? I'm so used to prostap with fet! Hope its kind to you and you avoid the headaches.

*Disco* How's the metformin treating you?

*Weejacs* Do whats right for you. Time out def does you good. Somehow you cherish normal life even more than usual! Time is a great healer.

*Sparklywish* Not long to go until test day. No sign of af yet. According to my ovulation charting, it should be Wed. I ovulated late this month. Just typical! Have been like clockwork every 4 weeks for months! As I've been tracking my temp, I knew I was going to be late this month!

*Pinkchick* A wee holiday sounds good! Glad you're doing well. I've been drinking loads of water which is helping when I feel a headache coming on. The headaches seem to appear every couple of days! Roll on the next stage of tx!

Afm I've been feeling really bloated all day. I assume it's the metformin? I'm also feeling really tired but other than that I can't complain. I almost feel like I'm not doing tx, as this stage seems just like normal life. With the exception of not being able to drink! The minute I'm told I can't have something, I want it more than ever!


----------



## Jam27

Sparklywish - you don't have long now. I know what you mean about the self preservation strategy! I'm guilty of that! Everyone tells you to be positive and I really try but I think inside your just so scared to be let down again that you can't. But don't worry we'll all be sending our positive vibes your way and to your wee embies! Yeah I'm on a long protocol so I get the prostap on Friday and then my next appointment is the 5th Oct which feels ages away! But hopefully everything will be good with my scan and I'll get to start Gonal F. They've got me on the full quota this time! Hope your coping with the wait ok x

Pinkchick- Thanks for your well wishes and hope you have a nice hol in the sun! X

Skye - No it's a fresh cycle I'm doing, I didn't get any frosties last time so they have upped me to the full quota of Gonal F this time so I'm hoping for some more eggs. Are you on the short protocol? So are you nearly at the stage of EC? Everyone seems to be at different stages on here just now! X

Weejacs - You are doing the right thing taking time for yourself. It's good to feel normal for a while and you will know when the right time to cycle again comes along. Take care of yourself   X

Disco - Hope your doing well with your cycle so far? X

Jam x


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all having a good Monday so far (is that even possible?!) 

Pink - enjoy your well earned break. That sounds brilliant. I've read up and there is no evidence to indicate that travel/flying has any adverse effect on pregnancy so I'd go and enjoy yourself and enjoy some sunshine. 

Jam - good news you're getting the full boonah this time and let's hope that results in lots of good quality eggs (max 20 though!  ) I know 5th Oct seems like ages away, but it really isn't.  It's only 3 weeks and will be here before you know it.

Disco/Skye - I hope you're both still feeling okay on the drugs. Getting closer to next stage now.

I'm still hanging in there, 5 days post transfer and no intention of testing early. Other than what I suspect are progesterone related symptoms (very sore boobs and clear cm), I feel pretty well and not very pregnant - whatever that might feel like! I'm definitely doing self preservation and I am sure it will only lessen any disappointment by a tiny smidgen, but that's just my philosophy. Expect nothing and anything is a bonus. Good job everyone else is positive!

Hope everyone else reading/posting/cycling is doing okay and being kind to themselves. Take care.


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies

Af arrived today so scan arranged for Wed! Phew! Still feeling normal! 

*Jamerooki* I'm on the short protocol so going by timings from first ivf, I reckon ec will be over Sept weekend, although I know that each cycle can be different so who knows! I do find that as soon as you start tx, time seems to speed up! Hoping the prostap side effects are not too harsh on you. Good luck for Fri!

*Sparklywish* I think we all do a bit of self preservation! It helps us survive tx. Sending lots of positive thoughts for Sat! I think I'll start feeling the side effects of tx when the injections start! I'm guessing that'll be on Thurs but no two cycles are ever exactly the same!

*Cocktailgirl* How did you get on today? To think I should've had my scan today if af hadn't appeared so late this month!

*Disco* Hows things? Don't think you're too far behind me on tx, just a few days. Hope you've not had a long wait for af like I had.

I think this thread is going to get quite busy soon! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Natt

my 2ww is over tomorrow after my iui on the 1st at GRI... 
AF was due Mon.... still not here,  starting to think it's worked although I did get a bfn when I tested early on Sat. 

GoodLuck all x


----------



## sparklywish

Good luck with your OTD today Natt.  I  hope it has turned positive now! 

Skye - hope your scan goes well today and you're ready to start injections. They normally give you the first one in the clinic today on SP.

AFM - still hanging in there and not tested yet. 7days post 5dt.  

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## skye11

*Natt* Good luck for tomorrow! Hoping you'll have good news to share!

*Sparklywish* My scan went well thanks! I totally forgot that they do the first menopur injection!  So tx is def moving forward! Left the gri with the lovely big blue bag filled with drugs! Seems so much!  I start the cetrotide on Fri and back for a scan on Mon! Still feeling good.  that continues! How are you feeling? Test day getting pretty close! Hoping you get good news too!


----------



## Jam27

Hi Ladies!

Natt - Hope you got good news x

Sparklywish - Well done for not testing so far! Routing for you tomorrow and I so hope you get your BFP!   X

Skye - Is that you on stimms now? Thing will move really fast now! Hope you continue to feel good! X

Afm - Got my Prostap jab this morning and I'm on protocol 9 so full dosage of drugs! Hope it makes a difference! My next appointment isn't until 5th October. Feeling excited but nervous x


----------



## wysey

*Sparklywish* - I hope you are well, and hanging in there - have you tested early, or are you sticking to tomorrow? We all have our fingers crossed for you!! 

*Jam* - good luck!! We'll be following your progress 

*Skye* - sounds like it's all go for you! Exciting/nervous/scary times! 

AFM - nearly 18 weeks now - had a bit of a week of it to be honest! Mother in law passed away at the weekend and then I ended up in Wishaw on Tues with pain and spotting - it was the worst 3 hours of my life - but everything was OK - was a bit miffed with the midwifes and doctor - they examined me and said my cervix was bleeding but baby was OK so they sent me home - no explanation as to why I was bleeding and absolutely no reassurance - in fact, when they first did the exam and said I need a scan as I was bleeding - I burst into tears and the doctor said "are you worried"? I mean - come on!! Anyway - apparently as long as baby is OK, then that's all that matters - and just to call them if I spot/bleed again - which luckily I haven't......I am off work for the next few weeks to try and relax.....we also got told the sex of the baby - I don't think they were supposed too, but the midwife could see how upset I was and I think she was trying to cheer me up - so it's team blue for me! 

This crazy rollercoaster never seems to end.....sorry for the doom and gloom ladies - have a fab weekend!!

xx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* Welcome back onto the crazy rollercoaster! Really hope the prostap doesn't give you too many side effects. Yeah, thats me on stimms!

*Wysey* So sorry to hear about your mil and your baby scare. What a week you've had. Those doctors/nurses you saw do not sound like they were supportive at all. Unbelievable!  Glad you're ok. Take it easy. Yay, for team blue! How exciting!

*Natt* & *Sparklywish* Hoping you both have good news to share! 

Afm I start cetrotide tonight! So far so good. Not an emotional wreck yet!  Based on last time, I reckon ec is gonna be next weekend. So excited but nervous. Still hoping I'm lucky enough to get a fresh et and don't need to wait a few months for fet! DH bringing a chippy dinner home since it's Friday and I can't have a drink! 

Enjoy the weekend ladies!


----------



## sparklywish

Lovely to hear from you Wysey. I am so sorry to hear about your mother in law, it was all very quick. As for your scare during the week, what a fright you must have gotten. So glad everything is okay and congratulations on team blue - that's amazing news! Regarding your treatment at hospital, I would suggest you offer some feedback through patient opinion website.  All Scottish boards must now respond to every post and you need to let them know of the issues around attitude so they can feed this back to the service. It's anonymous too.

Skye - glad you're still doing well with stimms. I wasn't really up nor down with stimms this time which was very lucky. Hope it stays that way for you too. 

Jam - You're officially back on the crazy train now! Welcome back! Is that you no more drugs til your next appointment?

Natt - hope you're doing okay. 

Afm - I'm stubborn as a mule and still not tested. Wish I had willpower like this on a diet!  OTD for us tomorrow but I'm not feeling at all confident. I haven't even bought a single test. I've only got the one ACS provided. I had period like cramps during the night last night and really feel like my period is about to start any minute - on constant knicker watch. I've not got many other symptoms and have put everything down to the progesterone. Earlier in the week my boobs were agony at night but they are not anywhere near as bad now. I've been sleeping terrible but think my mind is just in overdrive thinking about it all. It's exhausting. My husband has been an absolute star through it all and he's so positive. I dread to think how he'll cope with a negative result after being so sure it's worked. 

Please send me any spare positivity you have girls. I'm so nervous for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Jam27

Wysey - So sorry to hear about your Mother-in-law. You've had a terrible week but glad everything is ok with your wee one and congratulations with being team blue! X

Skye - Got everything crossed you get a fresh ET and hope you enjoyed your chippie! X

Sparkly - I'm sending all my positive vibes your way! Hoping this is your time and you've been so strong waiting till your OTD Good luck tomorrow xxx

AFM - My tummy is really quite sore tonight where the nurse injected...I remember it being sore last time like a bruise but as the day has gone on today its gotten quite sore! Hopefully it will be better tomorrow! Just having a wee moan....already! Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Love Jam x


----------



## sparklywish

Meant to ask earlier girls - I've been on Crinone rather than pessaries but does the same job. I got a box of 15 but was told to use for 12 days. Is that the same as the pessaries - 12 days? I am tempted to continue until the box is finished, what do you think?


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, 
sparkly wish well done you on not testing, I really will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow and sending lots of positive vibes your way. Re: the crinone I've been told to stop it after test day when it's been negative result but when positive I've stayed on it, this time I was on it until 15 weeks (was supposed to be 12.but consultant told me to stay on it until I finished the stock I had. 
Jam,. Hope your injection sight  feels  better tomorrow and the next ones are not so bad. 
Wysey, sorry you've had such a tough time. Really sorry about your mother in law, and also about your scare. So glad that everything seems to be fine and congrats on being team blue!! 
Skye, hope you enjoyed your chippy! Glad all going well and hope that things go well this week and you are ready for ec at the weekend. There's lots happening for the Glasgow girls just now. 
I'm 19 weeks on Sunday and also found out on Wednesday that we are team blue too, (I had guessed a girl but really delighted)! 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend and really hoping for some more good news from this page soon. xx


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies,  I'm a bit lost for words here (unknown)! Despite my being sure it wasn't our time, we have a BFP this morning on OTD on the hospital test - not the darkest but a line for sure, followed by a clear blue digital - pregnant 1-2 weeks. I know it is very early days but we're enjoying this wee happy bubble for now. I can't get over it.  Thanks for all your positivity. Stunned. xx


----------



## wysey

Sparklywish - I am so so happy for you!!    I saw your comment popping up and prayed it was positive news for you! Enjoy this moment - it will take a while to sink in!! Now.....could it be twins?!  

Xx


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Massive congrats!   So relieved! Have been checking in all morning hoping to see your good news! Was starting to worry as the morning was going on! Enjoy this moment!


----------



## Natt

Thanks for your comments, 

It was a BFN & AF arrived  on Wed 3days late what a tease! 
We are having next cycle off cant go straight back into it again & will try again in October. 
Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Sparkly congrats, so happy for you and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! 
Natt so sorry for your BFN, it's best to let your body recover before going back into it again but here's hoping October will be lucky for you. 
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Ladies,

Natt - Sorry to hear about your BFN. Pinkchick is right it's best to let your body recover xxx

Sparklywish - Wow! Congratulations!!!  Great to read that news!! Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

Natt - I'm sorry for your disappointment and I know that nothing other than time helps to get you ready for the next attempt. Take care of each other and enjoy the time out for now. You'll be back on the merry go round before you know it.

It still doesn't quite feel real for us just now. I know we need to just take each day at a time and not get carried away but I've been so pessimistic through the process that I feel I need to try and be a bit more positive now we've gotten this far. It would be such a waste to try for all these years and then not be able to enjoy the news, so I would describe our current emotional state as controlled elation. It's going to be a long wait til the first scan though and I thought the 2ww dragged!

Have a good Sunday ladies x


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi
Sorry I've not been around much. Been trying to keep my mind on other things. It is lovely to hear your news Sparklywish. Natt, sorry, it isnt easy.  I think the first time was the worst for me. Lets hope it's the last for you and the next one is your one. 
Sorry I havent caught up with everyone else. Ill try to. I hope you are all ok. I saw that there are a couple of wee boys coming our way, congrats girls! xxx
Afm, I am (husband is) doing the booster tonight and we are in for the procedure on Tuesday. Ive got two lead follicles - one on each side. Really really really hoping we get a baby this time. Starting to get a bit impatient already so imagine the 2WW will be even worse than usual. 

Hope you are all ok. Will try catch up as best as I can. 
xxx


----------



## skye11

*Natt* So sorry it didn't work this time!  Time is a great healer. Enjoy normal life again for a bit. You'll know when to try again.

*Guthrie* Can't believe you're ready for ec already. How exciting. Wishing you loads of luck for Tues. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. I'm longing for my drug free day whenever that may be!

*Sparklywish* Savour every second! What did I tell you about embryo quality eh!  The embies you think aren't as good as you'd like always seem to be the sticky ones! Hope you can survive the next few weeks!

AFM Day 5 of stims. I have no idea why this time round, but most of my menopur injections are leaving me with bruises! Is this normal? Last time, I only had one bruise towards the end of stimming. My tummy now has lots! DH seems to be doing my injections the same way as before! I know you can get bruises, I guess I'm just surprised by the difference between now and first time round. I have my first scan since starting stims tomorrow. Hoping my follies are responding at a sensible pace!


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning ladies,

Guthrie - enjoy your day off the drugs today and wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow. I hope your eggs continue to develop today and you get a nice healthy wee batch tomorrow! Keep us posted how you get on and take care and rest up tomorrow.

Skye - how did your scan go today? Hoping things are coming along nicely with lots of follies (not too many though!) growing at a nice wee pace. You could be in for EC on Friday potentially?

AFM - back to work today after the lovely happy weekend we've had. I can't think of much else as it's still not quite sunk in. Feeling totally fine other than sore boobs and some occasional tummy twinges.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi Skye sorry for the late response I've not been on here much lately - things did not go according to plan last week at my scan (I'll not bore you with all the details) however after a pretty stressful week of waiting & phone calls etc I'm now good to go with the stimms so start on Wednesday - I just want to get going I really want the dream ending but I just want over & done with if its not to be this time I can get on with my life, we'll both of us can as we've really not had one the last 5 years it's just been one thing after another with TX - either way life will never be the same again but I'm ready for it. Hope all is good with you.


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

I got on ok at todays scan. I have 4 follies at 12, 2x13 & a 16 on my left. Right side has a 10, 12 & 5 small ones. It seems slower than last time but still quick by most people's standards! Still have hope that I may get a fresh transfer. Back in on Wed for another scan! I even bruised from my blood test today! 

*Sparklywish* Thanks. Yeah, I reckon ec will be Fri or Sat! Yikes! Has your news sunk in yet?

*Cocktailgirl* You have really had it tough. It's so good that you finally have the go ahead to get started with stims! I know what you mean though. You just want to get on with life one way or another! Which protocol are you on? Long or short? Wishing you lots of luck with it all!

Hoping all you ladies are doing well, whatever stage you are at!


----------



## skye11

Good luck today *Guthrie*.


----------



## Jam27

Morning Girls, 

Guthrie - Are you still doing IUI of have you switched to IVF? I found IUI really gruelling. Hope your coping with it better than I did! If it's IUI your doing sounds like they have gotten your dose pretty good when you've got 2 lead follicles! I kept getting 8, 9 etc and they kept having to abandon my cycles! Got everything crossed for you  today and on your 2ww  Xxx

Sparklywish - You prob won't think about anything else! Just attend work in body! The most important thing is to care of yourself! Hope things are starting to sink in! Xxx

Cocktailgirl - I have endo too so I can sympathise.  I've have op's as well and for the last 6 years feel our life has stop, started continually with TX. It's so hard. Hoping you get your happy ending coz you really deserve it after the time you've had. Will keep everything crossed and sending you all my positive vibes xxx

Skye - Fri or Sat is very quick! You are a good responder! Did they lower your dose this time or did they keep you on the same? They have given me the full dosage they can this time! So I'm hoping to respond much better! Can't wait to get my scan on the 5th and hopefully get started! Will be watching your progress and got everything crossed for you Hun! Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Hello ladies!

Skye that sounds ideal, nice progress and similar to me. I started stimms on the Wednesday and had EC the following Friday (8 days of stimms).  Hope you're still feeling ok other than itchy Cetrotide! What dose of Menopur are you on? We were 225 this time. 

Guthrie - hope things went well today and you're not too sore.  It's the nervous wait til the phone call tomorrow now! Wishing you lots of luck!

Hope everyone else is good. I know some of you are waiting patiently to get started again. Look forward to following your progress.

AFM - did another test last night and it's now saying 2-3 weeks (12 days post 5dt) so I'm hoping that's good news that something is still going on in there! Still feeling pretty normal other than the sore boobs!

xx


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Your similar timescale with stims gives me hope that I can get a fresh transfer! Its my high amh that is a worry but I've been on a much lower dose of menopur - 112.5 so heres hoping!  Were you high or low amh? My stomach is all bruised so its tricky trying to find an area without bruises. I seem to be so sensitive this time! Cetrotide isn't as itchy as it was, well not for as long as it was first time! Scan tomorrow morning! Nervous and excited!

That's great the test is showing progress! How exciting! Do you have a date for your first pregnancy scan yet?


----------



## sparklywish

Skye - I'm high AMH (53) but first time on 150 Menopur my follicles were too slow. Plenty of them but too slow. This time we had 225 Menopur and I had 24 follicles (some pretty small) - 19 on left and 5 on right but we only got 8 eggs which I was ok with as I was always terrified of over responding and not getting anything put back. 

Funny, I was opposite and had lots of bruising first time and absolutely nothing this time, although I did find the jags a bit sorer this time. I also found Cetrotide fine this time, only a wee bit of itchy redness and for 10 mins or so. No rhyme nor reason I think!  Good luck for scan tomorrow. What stimm day are you on now?

No scan date yet. Think it will be a while before we hear anything.


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Thank you. Your story gives me such hope. I think I was on 150 of menopur but got 21 eggs which was an automatic freeze all. I long for a fresh transfer so much. Fed up waiting! I don't want to over respond! This is stim day 7! So scan on day 8 tomorrow. Will keep you posted! Xx


----------



## GuthrieC

*Skye* I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow. I don't know what it is with the brusing. I was absolutely fine until my last injection. My husband did all of them and he's a doctor and I was still left with a bruise the last time. 
*Cocktailgirl*, glad you're ready to get going again. Got everything crossed for you this cycle. I have no idea how you have managed this for so long. You are so brave and strong. 
*Sparklywish* your test seems spot on! You spending a fortune on clear blue??
*Jamerooki* it was IUI today. How do you feel on the high dose? 
AFM, It was my first stimulated. It was kind of horrible. I've been sore for days and by today was really uncomforable before the procedure. The procedure itself hurt a bit this time (hasn't really hurt the other times) and then I had cramping for ages afterwards. Still a little bit sore. I also, like a mental person, silently cried while I was still on the bed! Streaming. Mortified! The drugs really have made me a bit bonkers but that was a bit much.
I think this will be my last IUI and I'll move on to IVF. The success rate for IUI just isn't high enough to go through all of the physical and mental crap involved and I'm tired. The nurse practically advised that I move to IVF. They're having a +50& success rate at the moment with IVF. 
Anyways, big hugs to you all, and of course,  xxx


----------



## skye11

*Guthrie* Poor you! What a day but you lived to tell the tale!  The drugs can totally affect your emotions and I'm sure the doc's understand as they see us in all sorts of emotional states! Hang on in there! When is otd? The GRI def seem to be having more success with ivf since the new unit opened!  this continues for all of us!

It is very strange how no two cycles are the same. I only had one bruise last time and yet this time, I'm bruising after every injection, including getting my blood taken! Roll on injections being finished! I'm running out of bruise free space!  Feeling quite crampy tonight!


----------



## sparklywish

Guthrie - sorry, I'm not up to speed on IUI, we didn't get to try it due to male factor.  Re Clear blue, I've actually been quite good, only bought one digi twin pack and used one on OTD and the other 48hrs later! Not bought any more so far......but I'm sure that won't last long!


----------



## skye11

EC on Friday and so far it's looking like a fresh transfer!  Only my left side ready with a few at 21, 19, 18, 17 and 16. Biggest on the right was 16! Nurse wanted to double check I was ready for EC so called a senior doctor in to confirm so had the lovely dildo cam twice! 

Waiting for call to confirm time of booster injection too! Excited but still have the fear of a freeze all!


----------



## discodiva77

Hi everyone. I haven't been on the thread since I started tx, so it's taken me ages to catch back up! Been keeping busy but unfortunately dealing with a few family matters too as my mother in law has been diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer and had her 2nd surgery on Monday. My best friend also miscarried at 3mths on Monday. So its been an emotional time  

Sparklywish - Congratulations on your BFP!  So happy for you. I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months X

Skye11 - You're a few days ahead of me in this cycle. My first scan to see how I'm responding is Fri morning while you're in for EC. I hope everything goes well and you get the fresh transfer that you're hoping for. X

Wysey - So sorry to hear about your MIL, but congratulations on Team Blue!!! Sorry to hear about your scare too and that the doctor wasn't as compassionate as he should have been!! I hope you continue to have a strong healthy pregnancy. X

Jamerooki - Good luck for 5th Oct. Got everything crossed for you! X

Pinkchick - Congratulations on Team Blue!! Hope you're well and looking forward to your holiday. X

Guthrie - Fingers crossed that your IUI works this time. I know how draining they are. DH and I went through 6 failed medicated IUIs before moving on to IVF. Praying for your BFP! X

AFM -  started ICSI Protocol 4 on 8th Sept. Been on Metformin since then which has gave me sore tummy/headaches/tiredness but it's all bearable (just).  Started Menopur on 18th Sept & Cetrocide on 20th Sept. I am exhausted all the time, feel really seedy and have had an upset tummy. I too have had bruising from the injections this time round but on the plus side the cetrocide hasn't been as itchy. Still stings but last time it was really uncomfortable. I'm back at GRI on Fri morning for a scan to see how I'm responding - so hopefully I'll be looking at EC some time next week. X


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, I'm back again 😁 

Prostap injection booked in for the 12th of October. A bit of a change in medication and some good luck will hopefully bring me our long awaited BFP. Fingers crossed. 

Sparkly wish congrats on your BFP 

Skye, hope you are well. Nice to see you on here still xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi Josie1. Welcome back. Hopefully your change in meds will do the trick for you this time around. Got everything crossed for you. x

I have a question for all the ladies who have had to endure the dreaded 2 week wait!  I am praying I make it to transfer this time around and was wondering what most of you did regarding work, during your 2ww. I'm thinking about getting a doctor's line to cover me from egg collection to test date as I just feel like I want to wrap myself in cotton wool to give myself the best chance possible. I work in quite a stressful environment and don't want my work to risk the chances of this finally working. What did you all do? Xx


----------



## skye11

Morning ladies,

*Disco* So sorry to hear that you've had a tough time. It's def an emotional time for you. Sending you massive . It's strange how we're all bruising this time round! I have another bruise from yesterday's blood test too! Sounds like you'll probably have EC next week. What time is your scan? We're to be at the hospital for 8.45 but we're 4th on the list so probably not go to theatre until 11-12.00. Wishing you lots of luck at your scan.

*Josie* That's great you're getting back on the rollercoaster! The change in my dosage of menopur has def made a difference so I'm sure you'll get your bfp this time round!

AFM Had my final booster of Pregnyl last night so no more drugs for me today!  That's a tricky one to mix up. DH cut his hand when opening it! I also had to get another Cetrotide but hadn't been given any more at my scan so DH saved the day and picked it up on his way him from work. Can't believe EC is in the morning!


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Skye. My scan is at 8.05am. So will probably be taken about 8.30/8.45. Lol. GRI seem to be running late every time I've been in for an appointment lately   Got everything crossed for your EC tomorrow. Praying everything goes smoothly and you get a good number of eggs.  X

Last night my cetrocide injection really stinged when I put it in and when I took the needle out I started bleeding.  It's never did that before but I'm assuming I just hit a little blood vessel or something. I'll be so glad when these injections are over with!!! X


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Disco, I've taken the 2ww off the last few times I've had treatment. I also have a stressful job and didn't want to add anymore unnecessary stress. I just got a sick line from the doctor. Post fertility treatment. There isn't much an employer can do as its technically pregnancy related after embryo transfer and if they become difficult go down the route of you are discriminating against me due to my sex. 

My work were being difficult with me and when I said I was being discriminated against they said actually you're right and we need to look into our policies and procedures for fertility treatment. I was off a lot though as the medication makes me really unwell 😞

Is it tomorrow your collection Skye? xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Discodiva I think it's just down to your personal choice, I too have a very stressful job I work in psychiatry & I've done both staying off and going to work during TX im unsure what I'll do this time just started stimms yesterday & in the past I've had a hard time with them with pain towards the end so this time I'm just seeing  how I go - if you feel being off is the right thing for you then that's what you should do.  Fortunately I have a very understanding GP who will always give me a sick line no problem & my work are ok I know s lot of people aren't this fortunate


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks for the feedback ladies. Luckily so far I have only needed to be late into work twice for scan appointments. I haven't taken any other time off. I've dragged myself in every day feeling exhausted and seedy but because I've been intending to take time off for EC / ET and 2ww I've felt I need to not take any other time off. But time will tell. Just need to take it a day at a time and see how far we make it this time around x


----------



## skye11

*Josie* Yeah, EC is tomorrow morning! Feeling really nervous now which is crazy as I know everything will be fine!

*Disco* I was bleeding after a few menopur & Cetrotide injections! I think that's normal! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Hope you don't need to be doing injections for too much longer. I'm quite sore where I had the booster last night. Has been good to get the day off from injections! I'm also not sure what to do about the 2ww. Not sure if it's better to be off or not although I think if I get a fresh transfer , I may take the first week off.

Hope you ladies are keeping well! Getting busy on here now!


----------



## Jam27

Skye - Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Good luck with EC this morning Skye. Xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies! 

Haven't slept at all. Really nervous and annoyed with feeling this way as I know I'll be fine! Will keep you posted!


----------



## discodiva77

I haven't slept well the last 2 nights and I'm only going in for a scan. Lol. I think it's natural to be nervous. It's a big thing we're all doing!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Josie1

Good luck Skye for your EC xx

Good luck Disco for your scan xx


----------



## discodiva77

It's looking like Tue for EC due to bank holiday weekend.  Lining is 9.5mm and I've got a 15, 17 & 18 on the right and an 18 on the left with more 10s, 11s & 12s which will hopefully come up by Tue. I'll get a call this afternoon to confirm the plan and let me know if they want me back in over the weekend for another scan. So pretty happy with that!  x


----------



## skye11

*Disco* That's great news!

Thanks *Josie*!

Currently in the waiting room. For those who've had EC at the GRI (I was Nuffield the last time), do you wait in the main waiting room until its almost time for EC? This is gonna be a long wait since nurse thought I'd be getting EC around 11am! It doesn't help that I'm hungry and someone was eating chocolate!


----------



## skye11

Have just been taken through to the ward! Phew!


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning and happy Friday ladies!

Skye - hopefully as I write this you are getting lots of lovely eggs collected. Let us know how you got on when you rally round later. Take it easy next few days.

Disco - welcome back, jeez you've had a lot going on. Sorry to hear of the sad time you've had    Sounds like your follies are progressing great. Surely if you were ready before Tues they would need to bring you in? Are they closed for the PH?  Re your question on 2WW, I had a few days off after ET but then I had to go back to work. Partly because was starting to drive myself crazy and partly because I work for the NHS and felt guilty not being at work when I wasn't actually "ill" as such. I do have quite a stressful job but just took it easy and my boss was supportive.

Jam - You'll be counting down the days now, it's October next week!  

Guthrie - How are you feeling? 

Josie - thanks and good luck with your cycle this time round. 

AFM - Still hanging in there. Hoping to get a scan date in next week. Symptoms kinda come and go but nothing major. Plan to test a couple of times before then to make sure things are still progressing. Hoping for a 3+ clear blue next week  

Nice to have lots of people active now, it was so quiet on here for a while. 

xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hope all went well today Skye


----------



## skye11

We got 6 eggs! Can't believe the difference from last time. Now   we get a good number of embies!

Just home & DH looking after me. Have to say, I actually preferred the experience of EC at the GRI as opposed to the Nuffield! Much more efficient! 

Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## Josie1

Great stuff Skye  chill out and enjoy a few days before its time to go back for transfer. Are they gonna try and get blasts to transfer? xx


----------



## sparklywish

Really pleased for you both Skye. Looks like your fresh transfer is on    Hope you're feeling ok and not too sore.  I don't have anything to compare to but I thought GRI were very efficient too.

xx


----------



## Jam27

Skye - Well done! Hope your wee embies are having a party! Sending my positive vibes their way!   X

Disco - Tues won't be long in coming around! X

Sparkly - Yeah I'm just counting them down! Just desperate to get going! Feels like ages since I got my Prostap! There's a buzz on here now! Hope your coping ok....it's such a long wait from getting your BFP and the scan! As if us ladies don't go through enough! But hopefully your tests will put your mind at rest a bit! X

Hope everyone else doing well love Jam xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations on your 6 eggs Skye.    Hope they're all getting jiggy.

GRI called me this afternoon to say I've to go in for EC on Tue at 7.45am. (2nd on the list apparently) They don't seem to want to scan me again and want me to reduce my dosage for my Menopur!  Feeling excited but also a bit apprehensive that I won't know how many follies i'll have on EC day. Just need to hope my smaller follies get mature before Tue!! X


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies!  Hoping my eggs are having a good time! 

*Disco* That's great news! Not many more injections then! The docs know what they are doing so I'm sure you'll have plenty of follies ready by then.

Afm Not feeling too sore at all. Massive difference from last time. I'm hoping that's a good sign of things to come!  Chilled out with DH this afternoon watching, 'Gone Girl ' and then had a chippy dinner!  So tired but planning to watch a bit of 'Strictly' before bed!


----------



## skye11

Wee update from me...

We have 3 embies! They injected 5 of our 6 eggs! 

Transfer booked for Monday morning! If they are at a similar stage then they might hold off for a 5 day transfer. I'm in shock that we are actually getting our fresh et! 

Didn't sleep much last night either! I'm knackered but very happy!


----------



## Josie1

Great news Syke, Monday is not long away  xx


----------



## discodiva77

That's great news Skye.   

How are transfer days calculated? I've heard everyone talking about 3 day and 5 day transfers but is day 1 EC day? Also why is a 5 day transfer better? X


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies.

*Disco* Day 0 is EC day. I asked embryologist about differences in transfer times yesterday. It all depends on how many embies you have. They want to be sure which is the best embie to transfer but not at the risk of you having none. So if they are all at the same quality and they can't tell which is the best, they'll hold off until it's clear. As soon as they have a front runner then they'll go with that sooner. 5 day transfer means the embie is a blastocyst and a little more developed. I was told before its best to get embies into natural environment as soon as they know which ones are the best.

Not sure if I'm even making sense!


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi ladies just thought I'd pop on to see how you were all doing, there's loads happening on here just now. Great to see this thread getting busy again. 
Skye great news about your 3 wee embies. Just to say too that I never got to blastocyst stage and always had 3 day transfers but they both were BFP so don't be disheartened if you don't get 5 day transfer. Sometimes I think they do well in there natural environment. 
Disco, great news about your transfer next wek too! You have loads of growing time for these smaller follies. Re: time off after transfer, I took the next day as a day off then returned to work because I felt I would drive myself crazy sitting about the house. I'm a nurse and on my feet all day but it didn't seem to make any difference. It seems to be a very individual thing, do what's right for you! 
Sparkly hope you get a scan date soon and are keeping ok. 
I can't go back and read too far on my phone but hello to Jam, Cocktail girl and Guthrie too, hope your all doing well, and anyone else I've missed. 
I got back my holiday yesterday and feel nice and rested. Got my 20 week scan on Tuesday at 20+2 and looking forward to getting that over with, quite nervous about it. 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend 😊xx


----------



## sparklywish

Great news Skye   we had 3 that fertilised normally too. When they phoned me on the Saturday morning they gave me a provisional date and time for Wednesday transfer and said if anything changed they'd call me Monday. Different embryologists must have their own ways of working. Hope you're still feeling well. 

Pink - nice to hear from you and can't believe you're almost 20 weeks already!! Glad you had a nice relaxing holiday.  I'm doing fine just waiting on a scan date and hoping things continue ok until then. 

Hope everyone else is good. xx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks for the info ladies  Feeling soooooooo bloated tonight. Put jeans on to go out tonight and felt like I was getting cut in half   I've been off my diet since starting tx and I'm feeling massive. Not sure how much is weight gain and how much is bloating from the drugs but either way not feeling very comfortable tonight.  Last day of drugs tomorrow


----------



## Jam27

Skye- Great you have 3 embies! Good luck for tomorrow! Very encouraging that you and sparkly have been having similar experiences so far! X

Disco- Good luck for your EC on Tues! Hopefully the bloating means you've got lots of juicy eggs on there waiting to make an appearance! X

Afm-My period has arrived this morning! A bit earlier than usual!!! I thought the Prostap had made mine a bit later the last time and the nurse had said it might be later when giving me my Prostap injection! Just a bit worried coz my scan isn't till the 5th Oct so hoping my lining will be thin by then....and not started to thicken!? Guess will just need to wait and see! The worrying starting already! Lol x

Hope everyone else doing well Jam xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Hi Jam, I'm not very familiar with long protocol but wondered could you call them and get your scan brought forward as you've got your period earlier than expected? That's what we would do on SP. Sorry if I'm not understanding the process, just wouldn't like you to miss out this time after taking Prostap and being all prepared to start.  xx


----------



## discodiva77

Can anyone tell me if I'm allowed to take paracetamols at this stage of tx? My head is bouncing and feeling pretty rubbish today!  x


----------



## skye11

*Disco* Sorry to hear you have a sore head!  You can take paracetamol during tx. It's ibuprofen you need to avoid. Hope your head clears. Sore heads are awful.

*Jam* Thanks. I think being in a really good headspace during tx has greatly helped me. Apart from physically taking drugs, I've not felt any different which has been good. The GRI def know what to adjust after previous rounds of tx. I'm not sure how the long protocol works either but as *Sparklywish* said, might be an idea to give them a call and let them know af came slightly earlier!

*Pinkchick* Thanks for your words of encouragement. I'm quite relaxed about transfer date this time round. Glad you had a good holiday. Wishing you all the best for your scan this week. I'm sure it'll be fine. Can't believe you're at 20 weeks already!

*Sparklywish* Thank you. I'm still feeling good, well apart from the sore (.)(.) which I think is from the booster injection. I'm excited about et tomorrow.  Hope your scan date comes in soon.


----------



## discodiva77

Good luck with ET today Skye. Do you know how many embies are being put back in or will you find that out today? X


----------



## sparklywish

Lots of luck Skye - it's so exciting and your positive attitude is driving this process down the road you want it to go! ET wasn't at all uncomfortable for me and it's such a magical moment as you know when they put that wee emby inside your tummy!  

Disco - how are you feeling today?  When I got to your stage my tummy was really swollen  (and got worse after EC) not actually painful just a bit uncomfortable and annoying when no trousers were comfortable. Not long til your EC now either. Enjoy your drug free day today. Hope you're off and can relax and look forward to tomorrow 😊  We were told all along we would only have one put back due to my age and first cycle but they make a final decision of how many to offer you depending on quality. Ours weren't considered top quality so they offered us two - final decision was ours but we jumped at the offer of two. I'm pretty certain only one has stuck but would be so grateful and delighted (and shocked) if we had two. Look forward to hearing how you get on. 

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies!

We have 2 top quality embies on board!  Feeling very happy right now! Our twins are on the way!


----------



## sparklywish

Fab news Skye!  How exciting having two on board   Hope you're chilling out today and enjoying the fact that you're now PUPO!  xx


----------



## Jam27

Well done Skye! Fantastic news! Hopefully your feeling relaxed and taking things nice and easy! Got everything crossed your embies are snuggling up and making themselves at home!   Xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations on being PUPO Skye. Hopefully I'll be joining the PUPO club in a few days 

How are you feeling Sparklywish?

Unfortunately I'm feeling awful  Headache, backache, exhausted and really sore in my upper abdomin. Finding it hard to eat anything but forced some dinner in as I have to fast from midnight till after EC tomorrow. I feel like a whale. Lol. None of my trousers or jeans fit anymore. I had to go to work in leggings today! I'm relaxing in the bath the now with some muscle soak radox  Then I'm going to sort my hospital bag and then it's an early night for me! I have to be at GRI for 7.45am tomorrow morning.  Praying for a good number of eggs and praying extra hard that the ICSI makes us some embryos this time around. Xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Skye that's amazing! xx
Disco, hope you managed to eat something. Good luck for tomorrow. xx


----------



## sparklywish

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Disco. I remember feeling pretty rubbish at that stage and unfortunately for me, I felt worse after EC. Hopefully not the case for you. I was the exact same with nothing fitting.  I had to buy trousers for work a size bigger just because of the swelling and bloating. I was to be in for 7.45 too which was good just to get up and straight to hospital. Wishing you lots of luck and praying you get a good number of quality eggs. Look forward to hearing how it goes. Hope you manage to get some rest tonight xx

Afm - I'm feeling okay actually. A bit tired and still got sore boobs - small price to pay though. New symptom developed today which I'm struggling with - constipation! Oh joy! Sorry for TMI. I've been on the prune juice tonight  (yuck!) hoping  that helps.  

Really hoping and praying for you both Skye and Disco. GRI are getting lots of BFPs just now, hoping you both continue that trend  

xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Sparklywish hope you're enjoying your prune juice. Yuch. It'll all be worth it!
AFM, I was away for my birthday/first anniversary. It was nice although I walked up a very steep hill, got out of breath quite badly and then freaked out about doing too much and turned back. So, despite my entierly dry celebration I still managed to find somthing to freak myself out about. 

Has anyone experienced sore and big boobs, twinges and cramping on the cyclogest? Feeling tired and generally yuchy.


----------



## sparklywish

Happy belated birthday / anniversary Guthrie! I think we're all the same in the sense that we're always looking for something to beat ourselves up about! We're really tough on ourselves. I was on Crinone gel which does the same job really and yes I had all of those symptoms. I didn't really feel yucky but definitely sore boobs and twinges/cramps. When is your OTD again? 

P.S for future reference, the prune juice is very effective   hallelujah  

xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies!  I'm still in shock! Feels like a dream!

*Disco* Sorry to hear you're still feeling rubbish.  Really hoping you somehow manage a good nights sleep. I know that's easier said than done. Hopefully after EC, your symptoms will ease up. I found it so hard to eat the day before EC but for me that was the nerves! Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  You'll be pupo before you know it!

*Guthrie* Happy Anniversary! It's so easy to find things to freak out about isn't it. 

*Sparklywish* Prune juice!  Poor you. Hopefully constipation is another good sign!  I love the fact I'm pupo again! Third time lucky eh! 

To give you ladies a laugh...during et today, there was music playing...'Smooth Operator ' by Sade! I'd completely forgotten about it until DH reminded me tonight!  It was Dr V who was doing et. I think he's fab but it just cracks me up that it was that song playing whilst legs akimbo!


----------



## GuthrieC

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes guys. 
OTD not till the 7th Sparkly. I'm on the suprecur right through so I can go straight again. Good to hear that the cyclogest symptoms are normal. 
Two of my colleagues had little girls on the same day last month. They are both bringing them in today. I know it's selfish but it's like double the pain. I'm crazy emotional as it is. 
Disco, you're almost PUPO!


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. I'm home and resting after EC. We got 7 eggs so now the waiting begins to find out if we get any embryos tomorrow! Everyone at the GRI was lovely today and made me feel totally at ease. Praying for a positive result tomorrow  x


----------



## GuthrieC

Disco, glad you're home and resting up. 7 sounds good. Sending your wee eggs lots of positive energy. Xxxx


----------



## skye11

*Disco* That's great news!  I found the staff at the GRI absolutely fab and very reassuring! Sending you  for good news in the morning. They called me about 9am so hopefully not too long a wait. Take it easy today.


----------



## Josie1

Great news Disco  xx


----------



## Jam27

Great result Disco! I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sparklywish

That's a great number Disco! Praying they are all fertilising and growing into lovely wee embies as we speak! How are you feeling now? Hope you're resting up and being looked after! Take care and congratulations again on growing those lovely eggs! Look forward to hearing your positive news tomorrow   xx


----------



## GuthrieC

I took my cyclogest 4 hours late. Was locked out. How bad is this? 7 days post IUI. Freaking out.


----------



## sparklywish

I wasn't really too strict time wise with mine Guthrie. I think so long as you take it daily you're fine. I've seen people asking about missing a complete dose and it's not a huge deal. xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Can't believe I'm actually posting this but the hospital just called and we've got 3 embryos!!!! She said out of our 7 eggs, 5 were suitable to inject and out of that 3 fertilised! I'm booked in for a day 5 transfer on Sunday morning but may be called to come in on Fri morning for ET if anything changes. I'm so emotional right now as this is the furthest we've ever made it. But I'm still so worried that something will happen to my wee embies and we won't make it to transfer. But I've got to hope for the best  Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sparklywish

That's great news Disco! No wonder you're delighted. Stay positive if you can. I was exactly the same as you because we only had 3 as well but remember it only takes one! After 5 days we still had 2 blasts, one had dropped off but I was happy to just have something to put back. I'm still not sure how they decide whether you're getting a 3 or 5 day transfer on the day after EC. I got the same call as you and was told we were getting a 5 day unless we heard otherwise on day 3.  How exciting, just try and take it easy and continue your recovery from EC. Hope you're not feeling too bloated or sore? xx


----------



## skye11

*Disco* Congrats! Great news! It's funny how we've all had similar numbers recently too! Relax over the next few days. How are you feeling since EC?

*Sparklywish* Have you received your scan date yet? How are you feeling now?

*Guthrie* Hoping your 2ww going in quickly for you. How are you getting on? Hope you're ok about the cyclogest. I'm sure it'll be ok.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.

Afm I've been having some twinges on my right side and lower back.  that means my embies are snuggling in! I'm sure they are.


----------



## Jam27

Disco- Great news!   X


----------



## Pinkchick

Disco, that's great news. Keeping everything crossed for you. The fact they are taking you to 5 day transfer must mean they are thinking they are strong embies! 
Guthrie hope your ok-I forgot my crinone progesterone on one occasion and it obviously had no impact so try not to stress to much about it. Hope the next week goes in quick for you. 
Skye hope the twinges you are having is a positive sign for you. 
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks everyone for your positive wishes. Just been taking it really easy. Unfortunately I'm still having pain in my upper abdomin which I'm guessing is a mixture of the swelling from tx and EC and that I've been quite constipated (sorry tmi) for a few days. Must be a side effect of the drugs. Praying my 3 little embies are developing well and that they survive till Sunday for a day 5 transfer. X


----------



## sparklywish

Sorry you're still feeling uncomfortable Disco. I was exactly the same and felt worse after EC. It just took time to ease off. Re constipation, I can absolutely recommend prune juice.  It's not the most pleasant but one glass and I was 'sorted'

I thought I might have heard about a scan date by now as I sent the form back a week past Monday so called ACS today and they claim not to have received my form.  I posted it 1st class from the post office so I'm not convinced they didn't receive it. My guess is they have misplaced it. The receptionist said she'll let someone know my result and I'll get a date in the post. The waiting continues!


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks Sparklywish. Think I'll pop to Tesco for some prune juice today. I just feel so much pressure in my upper abdomin and from what I've 'Googled' it's because the follicles fill with fluid after EC and become the size of golf balls which is obviously taking up space and pushing everything inside me upwards, hence why my pain is up under my chest  And if I'm in need of prune juice, so to speak, that's obviously not helping either. Just wish it would start to ease. Don't want to have my ET while I'm still feeling so rough.

Talking of which, today is day 3 past EC so hospital said they could call me today if they need to do a day 3 transfer. Does anyone know what time they would call if this is the case? Don't want to spend all day waiting by the phone plus my DH is working today so it would mean pulling him out of work if we have to go in today. 

Sparklywish - hope you get your scan letter soon xx


----------



## sparklywish

Morning all!

Disco - your symptoms sound very similar to mine. I didn't get a formal diagnosis but I'm pretty sure I had mild OHS. Unfortunately I was still uncomfortable when I went for ET at day 5 but I have to say the actual procedure was completely painless as the scan they do is so low down on your tummy and all my pressure was higher up. My research was the same as yours in that it seems like the ovaries are so swollen they press on all the other organs including the bladder and bowel.  Seriously, one glass of prune juice (about 150-200ml) should do the trick.  I think they said they'd call me before 11am on day 3 if anything changed but I never heard anything of course.  I think it would be better if they called you either way to confirm the plan.  I'm sure it will be looking good for your 5 day  

Skye - hope you're feeling okay and those wee embies are snuggling in nicely  

Guthrie - hope the 2ww is going okay for you and not dragging too much.  Not long now.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## skye11

Hi everyone,

*Disco* Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great. As for them calling you, I think it would be before 12. At my last fet, they said they'd call if I had to come in for a 3 day fet instead of 5 which is what happened. That call was around 10.30. If you don't hear anything by 12, then I would assume you'll get your 5 day et. Hope you feel better soon.

*Sparklywish * That's rubbish that they clearly lost your test result. Hopefully that means by the time you get the date for your scan, you won't have too much longer to wait.

Afm Don't have any real symptoms yet, apart from constipation! I have also invested in the prune juice. It's not the nicest drink I've ever had! But if it helps and it's counted as one of your five a day! I'm guessing this is all caused by those pessaries!


----------



## sparklywish

Lol Skye! We're like the constipation crew!   

Good point. By the time the letter comes in it'll be a next day appointment! So frustrating but what can you do?!

Have a good day xx


----------



## discodiva77

Well ladies it's after 12pm and I haven't heard from GRI so I guess everything is on track for a day 5 transfer on Sunday   . Hope all 3 of my little embies are strong and developing well. X


----------



## GuthrieC

Disco - Good news! All on track it seems (apart from you feeling rubbish of course but fingers crossed you'll at least get a bit of relief from the prune juice). 

Sparklywish - You ok? I think I would be climbing the walls. That is so frustrating. I imagine all you want to do right now is check in on your wee ones. At least it'll hopefully remove the time between getting the appointment and getting in there which would just be another wait added to all of the waiting that is going on! So much waiting for all of us!

Skye - Maybe your constipation is a symptom. I haven't had any on the pessaries... 

AFM, I'm still waiting patiently  . Had some big old stinking fights with my husband and almost with my boss. I am quite sure that this isn't my time but also I don't think there's any harm in preparing myself for that. I am desperate for a glass of wine so, maybe a poor one but, I'll get a consolation prize anyway. 

Lots of   for all the different stages of baby that are kicking about out there! xxxx


----------



## skye11

Morning everyone,

*Sparklywish*  How much prune juice did you drink before you noticed an improvement? Do the cyclogest pessaries cause constipation? I'm blaming everything on them!

*Disco* Looks like you're getting your 5 day et! Exciting times! Are you feeling any better?

*Guthrie* The 2ww isn't easy but it dawned on me yesterday that if we'd been ttc naturally, then a few days after ovulation, you wouldn't be noticing any symptoms! Kind of makes me feel better!

Afm I still have really sore (.)(.) and have had them since just after the pregnyl trigger shot! How long does that take to leave your system? I always get sore (.)(.) a week before af too so it's not like it means anything. I'm blaming the trigger shot though! Still have constipation. Prune juice really is gross but I shall continue with it! Oh, the joys! One more week to go! 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## sparklywish

Morning ladies, another nice sunny one  

Skye - I had sore boobs the whole time I was on the progesterone but it continued after my BFP and still sore daily. I didn't have any constipation on the progesterone  (although I was Crinone) I only got constipation after my BFP. I also had brown seeded bread (toast and beans), dried mango, apricots and strawberries and daily fresh orange - all to try and keep things moving. (Sorry TMI)  Thankfully I seem ok for now. When is your OTD again?

Guthrie - you are so right. Because we're in the process so long we expect symptoms so soon but the reality is we wouldn't get them that early or notice them but we're looking out for every wee sign. If anything, I think I might be underplaying them due to my fear of believing it's real and good! 

Disco - great news that you didn't get the call yesterday   looks like the 5 day transfer of a wee blast is on    How are you feeling today?

Jam - How are you doing? Did you call the clinic re your period being earlier than expected? 

AFM - Still feeling pretty good. Still no scan date. I'll be calling on Monday like a stalker! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Unfortunately I'm not feeling any better. Popping paracetamols every 4 hours and I'm in a hot bath the now trying to ease my back ache. I've bought prune juice but so far no joy   I also bought some bottles of Gatorade as I read the electrolytes in it are good for me. Think DH is starting to worry and thinks I should call the hospital incase I shouldn't be getting my transfer tomorrow but I can't face that outcome!!! From what I've read my symptoms are common and it'll just take time for the swelling and pain to ease.

Sparklywish - i need to pick your brains as it sounds like you were feeling similar to me. Did the hospital have any concerns doing ET while you had upper abdominal pain and back pain? Did they ever say it sounded like mild OHSS? And how long did it take before you felt back to normal? Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Disco - I've sent you a message with some info. xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

This has become a busy thread - I'm hoping all the ladies partaking in the prune juice are feeling a bit better!

Scan yesterday and thought I wasn't quite ready & booked in for another scan on Monday then received a call to say to take my trigger shot tonight & EC now on Monday. I was due to go to Liverpool  with a group of girls for a friends birthday for the weekend but too much hassle with the trigger shot having to keep it refrigerated and do it a certain time it was a 2 hour train journey then I didn't know if there'd be a fridge in hotel room, then try explaining how I could sneak off to inject it! I've only told 2 close friends about treatment so as far as everyone knows I've come down with a sick bug & had to stay at home, in hindsight it's probably just as well I don't know how I'd have explained not drinking as my name suggests I am the cocktail queen usually haha. I'm now being tortured with all their snapchats of the great time they're having hopefully this will all be worth it I'd happily trade off never having weekends with the girls again! 

Enjoy your weekend ladies x


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. I am officially PUPO!!!!  We had 1 day 5 grade 4 blast transferred back in (the other 2 aren't as high quality so they're going to keep watching them and I'll get called tomorrow to let me know if they manage to get to a quality suitable to freeze coz right now they aren't) So now the wait begins!!! Went for breakfast with DH after ET then we went to Tesco to stock up on pineapple juice and Gatorade for my electrolytes!  Praying that this is finally our time x


----------



## sparklywish

Fab news Disco, congratulations! Just take it easy today and enjoy being PUPO xx


----------



## skye11

*Disco* Congrats! Welcome to the 2ww!

*Sparklywish* My otd is 10th Oct! Not long to go now! 

*Cocktailgirl* It seems you're moving forward at quite a pace after so long waiting! Hope you're enjoying your drug free day. It is annoying when you have to change plans and tell wee lies so nobody knows what's actually going on. I'm going back to work tomorrow and preparing my story. My colleagues knew I was doing tx but were thinking as I had been, that it was going to be another fet a few months down the line! I don't want them to know I've actually had my et. Hopefully nobody will ask much!  Good luck for your ec tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. 

*Guthrie* How are you getting on?

Afm Still have sore (.)(.) and constipation! Other than that, I just feel normal! Not sure whether that's a good thing or not!


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks ladies. We saw the white flash on the screen during ET. It was pretty amazing   And more great news - the embrologist just called to let us know that one of our little blasts has made it to being frozen!  so happy right now x


----------



## Jam27

Disco - Congrats on being PUPO!! And well done on getting a wee frostie! Great news! X

Sparkly - I didn't call coz my hubby reminded me that the nurse had said it was important to have my AF before my scan so hoping all is ok tomorrow! Btw same thing happened to me re letter with your result! I got a BFN and I ticked for someone to contact me and no-one did!! So I had to call them to arrange a review meeting! Said they hadn't gotten it! Good luck with your call tomorrow and hopefully they will give you your scan date over the phone! X

Skye - The 2ww is the longest ever! How long till your OTD? Hopefully it's not too long away now! Got everything crossed for you hun X 

Cocktail Girl - Good Luck for tomorrow! X

Guthrie- Hope your hanging in there! Fingers crossed for you too Hun! X

AFM - Got my scan tomorrow so hoping lining nice and thin and I get to start stimming! Feels like an eternity since my prostap injection! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and thinking of investing in some shares of prune juice as sales must be going through the roof at the mo!!!!    Love Jam xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Good evening ladies,

Skye - really not long now til test day. I honestly couldn't tell whether I was getting a positive or not right up to test day. I only really had sore boobs and some clear/white discharge which might just have been the Crinone.  I don't think symptoms this early are any indication for most people. Really sending you so much positivity for test day. Keep the faith. 

Disco - How are you feeling tonight?  Congrats on your frosty, that's awesome!

Jam - Good luck for tomorrow, hoping everything is good to go for your stimming starting. Would you do the first injection tomorrow?  Nightmare with the form, like I wasn't anxious enough!  Lol! 

Cocktail - Good luck for tomorrow. I hope it all goes really smoothly. Let us know how you get on.  

Guthrie - hope you're still in the game.    I know you didn't feel positive but I was the exact same and was shocked at our result on OTD. It's not over til it's over. Sorry you've had a rough time with your husband and boss - it's all these bloody hormones and all the worrying /wondering!

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. How is everyone getting on today? I am only 1dp 5d transfer - the next 9 days are going to drag!!!! 

Jam & Cocktail - how did you both get on today?

Skye - how are you feeling? Not long till OTD now 

Guthrie & Sparklywish - hope you're both doing well. X


----------



## sparklywish

I'm good thanks Disco. I know how tough it is counting down those days. I had to go back to work. I was driving myself crazy Googling like a mad woman! I needed to occupy my mind whilst I still had it! Lol!  It's really hard as nothing makes the days go quicker. Just think of the potential reward at the end   of all the waiting!

I got my early scan date in today for 12th Oct. I'll be 7+3.    I thought that was maybe a bit early but suppose they know best. Really hoping things go well.

Jam - how did your scan go today? 

Cocktail - how did EC go? Hope you're not feeling too rough.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there, cycling or just waiting....and waiting.....lol xx


----------



## Jam27

Disco - The waiting is a nightmare isn't it? And I'm not a very patient person at the best of times! You can do it tho! X

Sparkly - Great you've got your date in at last! Is that just a scan that the ACS do and then you get one around 12/13 weeks? X

Cocktailgirl - How did you get on today? 

Afm - scan went well and I left with a crazy HUGE bag!! Much more than I got the last time! A bit scary!! So my next appointment is the 16th! My wee tummy is gonna be bruised central! lol x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Jamerooki is was shocked at the size of the bag of medication I left with never had that much previous TX I just had gonal f previously but had Luveris this time too so 2 jags & some days 3 if I had to dial up a second pen to get my dose.

I'm not feeling very great after EC today it was very painful afterwards & I've not got a jot of energy tonight I hope I'm not coming down with something. We got 6 eggs I'm not that pleased with that I've done much better previously & they moved us to ICSI at the last minute they seem to think that will be better, I'm not convinced but they are the experts they said it's based on success rates they've had recently I'm just not feeling positive at all


----------



## GuthrieC

So much news! 
Sparkly - glad you've got your date. Not long till you see your wee one(s? Can't remember if how many you got transferred sorry.)
Disco and Skye I hope youre both holding in there. It's just not fun waiting! Congrats on being PUPO though. 
Jamerooki - hope the drugs treat you well. It's exciting to be at that stage isn't it. 
Cocktail - how did you get on? 
Afm - I'm still in the game but I'm not convinced I would get a period because I'm still on the down regging sprays (buserelin) so that I can go straight to another round. The cyclogest has given me massive (well, much bigger - I'm kind of wee) boobs which I'm quite fond of to be honest. A bit heavy and sore but not doing any running around anyway. 
Have been getting cramps today so think the bleed is trying to break through. I tested on Saturday and it was a bfn but I suppose I won't know for sure until Wednesday (or maybe Thursday as I have a big day at work on Wed and don't want to be off my game). 
Hope you're all ok. xxx


----------



## skye11

It's very busy on here today! 

*Cocktailgirl* Hope you are taking it easy tonight. Please don't be disheartened by 6 eggs! That's what I got compared with 21 eggs first time round. Although I was relieved to have less than 20, I still felt a little disappointed too. Not gonna lie! But, it worked out. The GRI seem to be doing more icsi recently! We got 3 embies from 6 eggs (5 icsi). Hang in there. Wishing you loads of luck for good news in the morning. 

*Sparklywish* Great news about your scan date! Not much longer to wait now.

*Jam* Yay! Tx is moving on. I felt I was carrying a neon sign saying, 'I'm doing ivf' when I left the hospital with the big blue bag! Hope you don't have too many side effects from your supply of drugs!

*Guthrie* Sat is still early for testing. You never know! 

*Disco*It's so hard to switch off during the 2ww! As I keep telling myself, on any normal month, I wouldn't even think I could be pregnant unless af was late! You just feel tuned into the slightest thing! Hope the next 9 days go in quickly for you.

Afm I'm now 7dp3dt!  Still staying positive. Today, I've had a stitch feeling at my left side on and off throughout the day. Hoping its a good sign, otherwise freaking out about what it means! Went back to work so hopefully the next few days will fly by. I'm testing on Sat!


----------



## GuthrieC

Oh Cocktail, I'm sorry you are feeling so flat. I would trust them. They do seem to be having lots of successes recently. I hope once you're less sore you'll see that it's all ok and that you'll be excited again. Skye is right there is nothing wrong with 6. Sleep tight. xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Skye, Saturday will be here before you know it. I reckon a stitch feeling is positive. Got to be. Can't be anything else at this stage. See Cocktail. Out of six eggs you can get a baby!!!!  xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, 
Guthrie your still very much in the game, and cramps are normal too at this stage and can sometimes even be a positive sign. Got everything crossed for you for Wednesday! 
Skye really hoping the stitch  feeling your having is your wee embryo(s) bedding in. 
Cocktail sorry you are feeling so rough, your body has been through the mill so take it easy. 6 is a good number of eggs, I know you are disappointed but sometimes too many eggs mean less quality. I only got 4 eggs last time and was gutted but 2 fertilised with icsi and were good quality so try to think positive. 
Jam, really good to hear it's all systems go for you now too! 
Sparkly, yay you got your scan date-really not long to go!  Between 7 and 8 weeks is perfect timing for your scan, I had a scan at EPU at 6+ weeks and saw heartbeat before my scan at the Royal.  So glad you got your date and hope it goes in quick for you. 
Hello everyone else and sorry if I missed anyone ️xx


----------



## Josie1

Cocktail Girl, try and not be too disheartened. GRI have been getting great success rates recently  EC is awful, I always feel sore after it 2. 

I'm back on it as of Monday coming, get my prostap injection. Not looking forward to the side effects of that but just gotta go with it x


----------



## Cocktail girl

Thank you ladies for your encouragement I will see what today brings


----------



## sparklywish

Cocktail - good luck with your phone call today. I hope it's good news. We got 3 embies from our 5 that were suitable for ICSI but it only takes one . Most girls on here recently have had less than 10 on average around 6-8 I think. Quality over quantity. xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Everyone! It really has gotten so busy on here!  

Cocktail - I've got everything crossed for your phone call today. Hoping your 6 eggs have had a wee party last night   Xxx

Guthrie - Good luck for Wed... Or Thurs if you decide to wait! X

Pinkchick- Just seen your wee profile pic! How lovely! X

Skye - Glad your still feeling positive and won't be long now till sat! X

Josie - We're only a few weeks apart! X

Sparkly, Disco And everyone else hope you are all doing well Jam x

Afm - Tomorrow the injections begin! So gonna have a wee look at them all tonight and get all my alarms set on my phone! I'm on the highest protocol this time..... so much to remember! Celebrating starting tomorrow with a pizza and a big slice of caramel and Apple pie!     Yum! X


----------



## Cocktail girl

My oocyte retrieval info says they got 6 eggs, they told me 6 eggs yet when the embryologist called me today she said 5 out of my 7 were viable & those 5 have fertilised. I'm happy about this but it's played on my mind all day that she said 7 & 6 is recorded on my info I think I might give them a ring tomorrow to discuss this. Aiming for a 5 day transfer I hope this happens I'm coming round to doing things differently this time what's been done before hasn't worked so hopefully change will be good this time


----------



## Jam27

Cocktailgirl - Yeah I would call them and put your mind at rest. 5 fertilised is fab at this stage! Got everything crossed they keep going strong and you get your 5 day transfer   Xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Cocktail 5 sounds great. Congratulations!
AFM, another BFN this month. Have decided that IUI is a waste of time, sperm and emotional energy. It just doesn't ever seem to work so waiting for a review meeting to speak to a Dr about going straight to IVF. I'd love to start straight away but i imagine that realistically we are looking at the New Year. 
Does anyone know when they're booking for at the moment?


----------



## Jam27

Guthrie - Sorry about your BFN. I think your making the right decision! I did 5 IUI's in the end and I wish I had moved on to IVF sooner! I spent just over a year doing IUI getting cycles cancelled because they couldn't get my dose right! It's such a gruelling process month after month. I'm  not sure about the waiting for IVF...when  I called again for IVF I expected to be told I'd needed to wait but got started right away! Although after my BFN last year I waited a wee while for my review appointment.   Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Guthrie - sorry about your result this time  It sounds like you've got your mind made up about changing to IVF and I can't see the hospital opposing that - it makes sense.  Hopefully you can get started soon. In my experience it's your 2nd period after calling to start.

Skye - Not long now til OTD   How are you feeling?

Cocktail - did you speak to the embryologist about the conflicting egg numbers?  

Disco - how are you feeling? Any improvement with tummy discomfort? 

Jam - let the drug fest commence!  

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Sparklywish. I'm doing ok thanks. Just finding time dragging now. Lol. Can't believe I've still got another week before OTD. Hoping to be strong and not test until then   How are you? X


----------



## skye11

*Guthrie* So sorry about your bfn. I think you go with your gut and go straight to ivf! Sending you massive 

*Cocktailgirl* Hoping you got your embie news clarified. 5 embies is a great number. 

*Jam* Hope you got on ok with your first day of injections. How are you feeling?

*Disco* I found the first week has gone in quicker but the second is dragging in!

*Sparklywish* Hope you're still doing well!

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm I'm having a blue day! The first since tx began and its all because I have a stupid migraine. I freaked out earlier and had my first proper bubble as migraines and 2ww have not always given me good news but I'm fighting on! It's just so hard suffering a migraine and only having paracetamol to take. I have migraine medication too but I must resist the temptation to take it. Hoping it's not too bad as I can't imagine working in sch with the kids tomorrow suffering like this. I've had quite strong stretching on my left side tonight too. That's also freaking me out. I so hope that is a good sign otherwise what is wrong with me? Roll on the end of this 2ww as it's now become unbearable!


----------



## GuthrieC

Thanks guys, we'll just have to wait and see. 

Skye that sounds terrible. You can't work like that. Please don't. There is no way that you can think straight with a migrain and it's hard enough to think straight during the 2WW. I hope you can be kind to yourself. This whole thing is just  . I hope you are feeling better. xx


----------



## wysey

Hi Ladies

Wow! It's busy on the forum just now!  

Guthrie - I am not aware of IUI but it sounds exhausting! I hope you get a review quickly and get moved to IVF.  

Jam - I hope your journey on the crazy train is successful this time around!  

Skye - I also struggled with not being able to take anything other than paracetamol - I mean come on, paracetamol doesn't do anything to cure pain!   I had all sorts of aches and pains during the 2ww - it drives you insane doesn't it wondering what is going on in there!    Not long to wait now - fingers crossed!!

Disco - everything crossed for you - hopefully your week flies by!  

Pink - how are you? You are a week ahead of me - are you keeping OK? I also see your team blue!  

Sparkly - is it Monday you have your scan?! I bet you can't wait! I am looking forward to hearing how it goes....and whether it's one or two!  
I found the wait from OTD to first scan a lot worse than the 2WW.....then it's a waiting game to the 12 week scan, and then 20 week...it never stops!!  

AFM - not been on for a few weeks - been a bit of a rollercoaster! Had 3 family bereavements in the last two weeks - as well as the trip to hospital for bleeding - but hopefully that's my bad luck over with now! Had my 20 week scan yesterday - all good - was great to see him growing - the midwife kept saying he was camera shy as he kept putting his hands over his face every time she tried to get a photo - just like his mum! NOT!!    I haven't felt any kicks yet - midwife says it may be a few weeks yet as I have an anterior placenta which means he's kicking that and not my tummy!  

I can't wait to hear how you all get on as you progress on this crazy journey - it's great to have people who understand and have been through it all - I wish you all the luck in the world! 

Have a great weekend!

xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

I deleted my last post it was a bit ranty & I'm not sure how many new ladies are following this thread i don't want to dishearten anybody.

Sky I'm sorry your feeling so rubbish & I hope your migraine has cleared a bit have you tried putting your feet in some warm water & something ice cold on the back of your neck along with your paracetamol it can help ease things a bit.

Afm there was 7 eggs & not 6 as recorded on my oocyte retrieval info 5 fertilised but unfortunately 3 were not viable & they felt the best thing to do was to put the 2 remaining back into their own environment so we never made it to a day 5 transfer & had ET today one embryo was a grade 7/8 and the other was compacted.  We got to see them on screen which is a new thing since my last ET so that was quite good.  Also we got the white woosh this time I never saw it but my DH did & the nurses I fear if I do get pregnant I'll be the woman that doesn't see her baby on the screen like that episode of friends when Rachel can't see the baby in the scan haha! They were all like look there it is I was like nooooooo I've not seen it I must admit when they point things out to me on scan I nod & agree but really I never see what they are seeing!!

Anyways all I can do now is wait & see this is really it for us now with nothing to freeze its all riding on this. I'm unsure if I'll be able to face coming back on here if it's a BFN so wishing all you ladies all the best hope your drama come true.


----------



## sparklywish

Cocktail - sorry you're feeling a bit flat. It's understandable with the ups and downs of this roller coaster though. Congratulations on having your two wee embies on board. Honestly - I felt so negative following our transfer, partly self preservation but it was hard hearing the embryologist say they're not top quality. Feel free to rant on here, that's what we're here for, to pull each other through. I hope you find the strength to keep us posted on your progress. Sending you hugs and lots of positivity xx

Wysey - lovely to hear from you as always. You've had a really tough time the last month or so and hopefully things are looking brighter from here on in. Great news that your 20 week scan was all good. Yes, my early scan is Monday and I totally agree this wait has been tougher than the 2ww for me too. I'm hoping and praying that it's good news on Monday and hope then I can start to believe that this is really happening!

Hope the rest of you girls on 2ww and now stimming are all well. Take care.

xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, 
Cocktail congrats on being PUPO, I'm sorry you feel so disappointed-I did too when I had nothing to freeze but these wee embies could be the wee sticky ones that give you your dream come true. And you are allowed to rant, we have all been there. 
Sparkly good luck for your scan, the wait for the scan can drag in and it definitely is worse than 2ww, will be thinking of you Monday. 
Wysey, Im doing good. Sorry you've had such a tough few weeks, how awful. Really glad your 20 week scan went well though, I was so nervous before mine and the wee one was a wee wriggler, she struggled with measurements but got there eventually. I also have anterior placenta, I'm not feeling loads but every now and again get a wee prod so hopefully it won't be long until you feel something. 
Guthrie really sorry about your BFN. I understand why you are thinking of moving on to ivf-I wish I had did this sooner because the success rates are so much better. . Take care of yourself and hope you get a review soon. 
Skye hope you are feeling a bit better today, and are getting the chance to rest. I found the cold strips you buy from the chemist  for your head helped me-I had awful headaches when down  Regging (can't remember what there called).
Disco hang in there , not long to go now before test at! 
Jam hope your coping ok with your injections and growing some lovely follies. 
Goodnight everyone, I don't post often but I'm always checking in on how your all doing ️xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Cocktail congratulations! I am keeping everything crossed for you and your wee embies. I don't think telling you about the 'quality' of the embryos is very helpful. I've seen girls on here upset that their embryos weren't 'good quality' and then have had both of them implant and girls who have had 'A grade' embryos that unfortunately haven't stuck. I personally think that they're better back where they are supposed to be ASAP. Rest and be kind to yourself. I really hope to see you back here with good news! On the rant. Is that not the point. This is hard and scary and we all need somewhere to say the things we are feeling without someone who has no clue saying something stupid and patronising. One more story about a friend who had IVF and it didn't work but then they got pregnant out of the blue or a 'miracles do happen' and I'll scream. None of us  chose AC as an easy way out! 

On the IUI. I think IUI is a cruel torture. I remember the Dr telling me that it's IVF that would get me pregnant but to do all of the IUI because it increased my exposure to sperm. Really, what is that supposed to mean and why didn't I challenge it? If I'd gone straight for IVF my journey would be over one way or another by now and I would be gettng on with my life with or without a baby and not stuck in whatever this is. They really don't seem to have a clue about the importance of time. It's not just my egg quality that is decreasing as the months go by. It also means that, if adoption is how we are going to build our family, it will be even more years before we are able to be assessed and matched and meet our child. 

I get that IUI works for some but is it worth it when IVF works for most? And unmedicated IUI, that is just a joke. I think if you're in your 20s it might be a different story. You have a better chance of conceiving and more time on your hands. I'm not in my 20s though.

So, there's my rant. Thanks for listening.


----------



## K jade

Hi Guthrie, seen your name pop up earlier so thought id check how your getting on
so so sorry to hear about the BFN's  must be incredibly frustrating and disheartening for you
I agree IUI seems like a bit of a shot in the dark to be honest
I hope you can move onto IVF now and finally have some  long awaited success!
keep at it youll get there!! 
K xxxxxxx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

I'm slowly starting to feel more human again. Migraine beginning to shift at long last. It's been horrible. Feel absolutely drained now. I resisted the migraine medication. That was so tough! Now, I'm absolutely bricking it for tomorrow's test. I still have the stretching feeling which has become more frequent. It's always on my left side. Is this normal? I'm really worried that there might be something wrong if I don't get my much longed for bfp tomorrow. 

Sorry for no personal's. Will catch up properly when I have more energy. Xx


----------



## Jam27

Cocktail - Congrats on being PUPO. I've got everything crossed for you! I agree with what Guthrie has said, It seems to be a lottery with which embryo sticks and I've seen lots of girls on here get a BFP with embryos which aren't considered top grade. I also think it's best for an embryo to be back where nature intended it to be ASAP! It's so hard when you feel so low and are terrified that things aren't going to work out and yet you have that small part of you hoping that it will be your time. I hope you've started to feel a bit better about things. I was disappointed in the amount of eggs I got with my last cycle and felt really low after ET but then started to pick up a bit, so I'm hoping your feeling the same. Please don't feel bad about ranting. If we can't do it here where can we? I find great solace in the fact that ladies on here know exactly how I feel and sometimes I read other people's posts on here and it's like I've written it! Sending my positive energy your way! Take care of yourself   Xxx

Skye - Glad your feeling better and sending positive vibes your way too hun! Good luck for tomorrow   Xxx

Guthrie- Your post today was one of those posts i could've written myself! I had a "friend" on the phone the other day saying that "it's ok if things don't work out you can have one of my eggs!" I honestly had to stop myself from telling her to   off!   xxx

Wysey- you've been having an awful time of it!   Glad your scan went well tho and hopefully as you say that's your bad luck over xxx

Disco - Hope your still hanging in there and have found something to keep you busy while you wait xxx

Pinkchick, sparkly and all the other ladies, hope you are all well xxx

Afm- Im on the higher dose this time and not really feeling anything happening inside me yet! It's only the third day of injections but I really am not very patient!   Already wishing I had a fast forward button   Jam xxx


----------



## Josie1

Good luck for tomorrow Skye xx


----------



## sparklywish

Skye  - just wanted to pop on to say so much luck for tomorrow!! Got everything crossed for you.   xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies.  I'm so scared!


----------



## discodiva77

Good luck for tomorrow Skye. Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## skye11

It's a  

I'm in absolute shock! Cried happy tears this morning! So all that stretching was a good thing! Phew!


----------



## Josie1

OMG Skye, I'm delighted for you both. Massive congratulations on your   xx


----------



## Jam27

Woohoo!! Congratulations Skye!!     Fab news to wake up to!!! Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Congratulations Skye. That is just wonderful! GRI are doing an amazing job just now with IVF/ICSI. 😊 Enjoy every minute! xx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations on your BFP Skye!!! What brilliant news to wake up to. So pleased for you.   

AFM today I am 6dp5dt. Wish it was Wednesday already so I could test and just know whether it has worked or not.  DH and I are not getting our hopes up! Praying that it is finally our time but not assuming anything, if you know what I mean. It's a balancing act of being cautiously optimistic and preparing yourself for the worst. I've been having stretching/cramping feelings on my left side for a few days now and slightly tender (.)(.) Hopefully they're good signs going off Skyes symptoms too. Xx


----------



## sparklywish

Disco - you're doing great hanging in there. I honestly think it's worth sticking it out until OTD if you can. Your symptoms sound very positive. Don't beat yourself up for being cautious, I was borderline pessimistic all the way through. I just couldn't allow myself to believe it would all work out. It doesn't have any impact on your outcome and everyone deals with it all in their own way. Mine was self preservation. 

I hope the next few days fly past for you xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies! 

Still can't believe it!

*Disco* Hang on in there until otd! Stretching is def a good sign. It was always on my left side and started about a week after et! I have everything crossed for you. The GRI are def having more success at the moment!


----------



## GuthrieC

*Skye* that is wonderful news!   
*Disco* - it'll be you soon too. Got everything crossed for you. 
*Jam* - I bet that made you feel better. Not. How insensitive. All of that stuff just trivialises what is actually happening. 
*K Jade* - Hi, how you doing? Nice to see your name pop up. How are you getting on? Have you got plans. Sorry about my IUI rant. Are you going to try IUI first? What I would say is that it might be worth trying one medicated round so that they have an idea of how your body will respond to the drugs. Should theoretically make IVF more straight forward.

AFM - Still sad and frustrated but have an appointment on the 11th November with Dr Lyall (I've never met her. Like with the nurses it seems that you don't see the same Dr twice). I have my friend's hen weekend next weekend. I remember when she first started talking about having a hen in October (well over a year ago) she said that she hoped I wasn't pregnant so that I could drink. I said that if I wasn't pregnant by then I'd be devastated. Now it's her other friend who's pregnant! They've hardly been together for any time. Apparently have been 'trying' for a baby despite the fact that they both still live with their respective parents. They'll be moving into their first home together when she's 8 months pregnant. Why does this make me so jealous and bitter? Her other friend who has a three month old baby is making her husband stay in a hotel near the house we are renting so that she can nip away and breast feed. Doesn't want to miss out. Poor thing. Imagine having to miss out on a party to feed and comfort your baby. I really am not looking forward to this!!!

I really thought that by the end of this year I would be pregnant. I remember crying at the bells this year because I had just got to the top of the list after waiting two years and I was so scared and messed up about using the donor sperm. The friend I cried to at the Bells has, so far this year got married and got 7 months pregnant! How mortifying! I should really keep my mouth shut.

Sorry. Rant again! I know I'm being self pittying but there's nowhere else I can be. Thanks again guys.

xx


----------



## Cocktail girl

Sending you a massive hug Guthrie know exactly where you are coming from. I'm not a naturally jealous or bitter person but IVF has just about broke me I try to be happy when friends etc become pregnant but inside I'm like why why why is this not me - I'm hoping one day I'll revert back to my old self.

Skye CONGRATULATIONS I'm delighted for you x


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations Skye   I'm still in touch with lots of the April 14 ladies so will pass on your good news if that's ok?  So happy for you  Dory xxxx


----------



## skye11

Thanks Dory! Please do! How are you getting on?

*Guthrie* I totally understand how you feel. We've all had times where we have felt the way you do now. It's never easy. But believe me, miracles do happen as long as you continue to believe they will. We all have a set time for having our family. There are times when it seems impossible but you must never give up. I've learned to stop comparing myself to other people as it only steals your own joy! Be content with your unique (albeit difficult) journey that will get you your dream! Sending you massive . I'm sure you will get the right advice & tx plan at your review! We all get blue days as part of this journey. That's normal for us in a strange way! Don't be too hard on yourself.

*Cocktailgirl * So happy you got your et! I know you wanted a 5 day et and believe me, I have always had hang ups thinking 5 day was better than 3! Just goes to show that I was wrong! Hope the 2ww is kind to you. Don't give up! 

*Jam* How's the injections going? Hang in there!

*Disco* Wed will be here before you know it.

*Sparklywish* I can't wait to hear how you get on at your scan next week. Good luck.

*Wysey* So sorry to hear that you've had such a tough time recently. It's great that your scan went well though.

Hi to *Pinkchick*, *K Jade* Hope you ladies are doing well! Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm I called clinic to clarify about pessary use. I've to finish the box and then come off them. It's FET where you need to use them for 12 weeks. I'm still in shock but we're both so happy! This has been 7 years in coming!


----------



## wysey

Brilliant news Skye!!! So happy for you!   Xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Skye fantastic news, so so happy for you and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi ladies, it's my fourth day of injections and I'm feeling a bit nauseous and have an upset tummy. Just wondering if any of you have experienced this? I defo don't remember feeling like this last year. I'm just wondering if that's normal. I woke up a few times last night with waves of sickness...nothing to severe...I was able to get back to sleep but from about 7pm last night I've had an upset tummy. I also had the sort of egg white discharge you get when you ovulate and felt very slight pain in my ovaries! This is when I'd normally be ovulating! Think I might be just panicking. 

Jam x


----------



## Jam27

Thought I should add when I went for my scan before injections the nurse said my ovaries were shut down but that was because of the Prostap. So they must be shut down if she's seen that but just strange that I had the egg white discharge! Sorry I'm prob just freaking out but I remember feeling bloated and stuff last time but not ill! 
Jam x


----------



## GuthrieC

Hey Jam, hope you're feeling better. I'm sure that you have nothing to worry about but I know that's easier said than done when it's so important. Why don't you just call them and ask to put your mind at ease? You need to be as kind to yourself as possible just now. There is no reason to be worrying if someone can put your mind at ease in one phone call.


----------



## discodiva77

Jam - I'd give GRI a call and hopefully they can put your mind at rest.

Skye - How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

Sparkly - is your scan tomorrow??

AFM - I'm now 7dp5dt and haven't tested yet!!!!! Got to say though, I don't feel pregnant. (whatever that feels like) (.)(.) are still only slightly tender and I'm just getting the odd twinge and quick sharp pain in my uterus area. Other than that I'm feeling pretty normal. Still praying for my BFP on Wednesday but not very sure it's my time  xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

You never know Disco. It might well be your time. Not long to go until Wednesday! Have my fingers crossed for you and a wee summer baby.


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks Guthrie xx


----------



## sparklywish

Hi ladies,

Jam - there are a few wee sickness bugs going around just now so those symptoms could be unrelated I guess? Re the discharge and ovary pain, I'd maybe give them a wee call to explain. It might be absolutely normal. We just need a wee bit of reassurance sometimes. Let us know how you get on.

Disco - Yes, scan tomorrow and I'm so anxious about it. Read a few stories on early scan board that have scared me a bit. I just wish it was tomorrow already.  App not til late afternoon so a while to wait.  Not long til Wednesday now.  I'm so hoping this is your time. Other than sore boobs and the odd twinge I didn't feel any different either. It's so early though that we probably wouldn't be experiencing any noticeable symptoms with a natural pregnancy either. We're just on high alert. Well done on not testing. You're doing the right thing I think.

Skye - how are you doing? I hope you're enjoying your wonderful news more than I did. I was just so anxious about it all and not sure why as it's pretty much out of our control. We should really enjoy the news as we've waited so long for it! I'm really hoping after tomorrow  (assuming it's good news) that I can relax a wee bit more and enjoy it. 

Guthrie - are you doing okay?  What date is your review app again? xx

Hope Cocktail and all other ladies preparing, cycling or on 2ww are well. 

xx


----------



## sparklywish

Forgot to say girls. I can't do the prune juice any more. It's disgusting and I just can't tolerate it! Need to just up the Kellogs All-bran and fruit and veg. Failing that I'll try and get safe meds for it. Doesn't seem like a bad symptom but it's so crap! Pardon the pun!  

Hats off to those of you still tolerating it.


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

*Sparklywish* Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will all be good and you'll be amazed by the whole thing! I'm trying not to think ahead and just enjoying being in my wee bubble! I still can't believe it. How long after otd is your first scan? 3 weeks?

*Disco* Not long until otd! Stay strong and don't test early! You might as well savour the 2ww (I tried to) and know that when you test that is your true result. I couldn't face conflicting results on the run up to otd. I know there are others who can deal with it. Pregnancy tests just scare me.  For so long getting bfn's has put me off using them! I'm too scared to do anymore incase, yesterday really was a dream!

*Jam* As the others have said, give the GRI a call to reassure you that everything is ok. This process is worrying enough as it is. Hope you feel better soon.

Afm Still doesn't feel real! Have had the odd twinge/dull ache today but that's it. Only one day of pessaries left and that freaks me out as I just hope my body carries on doing what it's supposed to!


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Sorry to hear you and the prune juice are not getting along! Things returned to normal last week after a few days of prune juice. Hate to think about drinking it again. It's awful!


----------



## Jam27

Hi ladies thanks for your replies! I was working today and throughout the day my nausea and tummy seem to be getting better. So will see how I get on tonight and might give GRI a call in the morning. I'm the kind of person who hates going to the doctors and hospitals etc but I know this is important. I guess when tomorrow comes along it won't be long till my scan on Friday. 

Good luck tomorrow Sparkly! I think it's only natural to feel the way you do! I'd be exactly the same! All my best wishes for tomorrow xxx

Disco - you are doing so well not testing! I've got everything crossed for you on Wed and I hope this is your time hun xxx

Guthrie -I hope your feeling a bit better! This whole situation is so unfair and I go through phases where I feel really bad and then times where I seem to be able to cope. I hate how my life just seems to be in limbo.  Hopefully at your review they will be able to tell you which protocol you'll be on and fingers crossed you'll get to start ASAP! I feel much better now I'm doing IVF...I honestly felt that IUI was useless and it took a lot out of me. IVF takes a lot out of you too but at least you feel like you've got a chance xxx

Skye - enjoying your wee bubble and not thinking ahead is probably the best thing you can do! I tend to let my mind run away with me! So good on you for having that willpower! Xxx

Cocktail - Hope your coping with 2ww ok xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well! Jam xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Good luck for your scan today Sparkly. Can't wait to hear all about it  x


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Disco    I'm so nervous but thankfully I'm at work today so will be somewhat distracted at least. Will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## skye11

Good luck *Sparklywish*. Hoping everything goes well today!


----------



## sparklywish

So we are feeling like the luckiest people in the world today. Slightly shocked and stunned but in the best possible way! We have not one but two wee blobs snuggling in! I'm 7+3 today and they're measuring 7+5 and 8+0 so all good. Smiling ear to ear and just keep saying I can't believe it! xx


----------



## wysey

Sparkly - brilliant news!!! I knew it would be two!!    wasnt it just the most amazing thing to see the scan?! Xx


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Wow, that's amazing news!    So exciting! I'm sure I'll be joining you with two in a couple of weeks! Enjoy every second of this moment! So pleased for you!


----------



## Jam27

Sparkly- 2!!! That's so fab! A dream come true! So chuffed for you! You must be over the moon!? Congratulations to you both! Xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations Sparkly. That's wonderful news!! So so happy for you. Xxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations sparkly, that's wonderful news. Wee twinnies 😊 xx


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks so much girls for all your good wishes. We are still in shock but absolutely thrilled. Wysey and Pink - thanks for sticking with my progress. You were my original May cycle buddies. It just wasn't meant to be that time for us. The universe had other plans for us. Twin plans.   💖💖

Disco - good luck for tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you.  

Skye - yes your early scan, is between 3-4 weeks after OTD. I hope you'll be joining us in the twins club  

Jam - Hope you're feeling a bit better.  Is your progress scan this week?

Cocktail - How are you feeling? Hope you're not driving yourself crazy like I did! When is your OTD?  

Guthrie - Hope you're okay and looking after yourself, getting prepared to start on your IVF journey. The unit has now got a display up in the reception area with their stats. They are the most successful unit in the country with a success rate of 54% versus the national average of 35%. They are doing great just now. 

The whole scan experience yesterday was amazing. The doctor, not sure her name but the same lady who put my two wee embies back, was so lovely and said she would have a look at the screen first then turn round for us to have a look. She quickly turned it around and said "so how many can you see?" I was speechless and said nothing, my hubby just blurted out "Two!" They were all so nice congratulating us lots. We then saw a nurse who went through some bits and pieces with us and wished us well - and that was it! We're effectively finished with ACS which is a but weird really. I've got my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning. I hope it sinks in before then or she'll think I'm nuts! 

Hello to all other ladies on this forum. I'd love to continue following everyone's progress if you'd be happy for me to stay active on the forum. You've all been a great support to me and I'd like to be able to continue supporting you. 
xx


----------



## Josie1

I thought they had been getting brilliant results sparkly. 54% is awesome, maybe hope for me yet lol. 5th time lucky I hope xx


----------



## skye11

*Sparklywish* Thanks for sharing your experience of your scan. Sounds just beautiful! I can't believe just how high the GRI stats are! Wow!  Very encouraging to hear! That's a massive difference! I will need to look out for that when I'm next in.

*Disco* How are you getting on? Good luck for otd tomorrow.

*Cocktailgirl* Hope you're managing to stay sane during the 2ww!

*Jam* Hows tx going?

*Guthrie*, *Josie*, *Wysey*, & *Pinkchick* Hoping you're all doing well. Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm I stop the pessaries today which has scared me. Now it's all on me! Feels strange after having used different drugs for so long.


----------



## discodiva77

Sparklywish - that just sounds amazing. Thanks for sharing your wonderful experience. I do hope you stick around and keep us updated on your progress with your little twinnies!! X

Skye - I'm ok. Thanks for asking. How are you getting on? X

I have a confession...............I caved and tested this morning at 5am! I couldn't sleep for worrying about the cramping I've been having the last few days and thinking it was all over. So I did 2 cheapie tests (twin pack) that I bought from Home Bargains (pink dye tests) and I can see very very faint lines on both of them. Not sure if it means I'm pg yet as official OTD is tomorrow  but I woke my DH up and got him to look too and he can see them too!!! I'm going to buy a digital test today ready for tomorrow morning and I'll do that along with the hospital test. Which one is best to buy I'm keeping everything crossed but don't feel like it's 100% yet. Xxx


----------



## Jam27

Sparkly - Thanks for posting the stats!! Really gave me a wee lift this morning!   That is really encouraging! Congrats again! It must've been a great feeling seeing them both there! I would personally love for you to continue posting! I'm so chuffed for you! Twins is a dream for me coz of my age! Yes my scan is on Friday so just hope my body has being doing what it's supposed to!   X

Skye - I know what you mean about stopping the pessaries but I'm sure your body will take over now and take care of your wee one! Hope your still managing not to think too much and enjoying this time as  much as you can.  I'm doing ok! Felt a wee bit low this morning for the first time...think it's the nausea I've been getting this time around! Never felt ill last time but I'm on a bigger dose this time! However when I read sparkly's post it gave me a lift!! I don't care how sick I feel..if it works it'll be worth all the sickness! X

Disco - I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow!!!!!     I've always used clearblue digital. I think they are really accurate coz they tell you how many weeks you are. Good luck! Xxx

Hello everyone else and hope you are all doing well jam x


----------



## GuthrieC

Oh Sparkly that is wonderful. I'm so chuffed for you. Twinnies! 
I agree with Jam. It is a lift to hear stats like that. Let's just hope they don't tell everyone or there waiting list will rocket! 
Stick around and let us know how you're doing. xx


----------



## wysey

Disco - I would use clear blue digital - that's what gave me my most accurate response....I also caved early and tested using cheap tests - I saw faint lines - even the hospital test gave me a faint line - I had to call the hospital and they told me to wait another two days - and then use a clearblue digital which they said was the most accurate....and here I am 21 weeks later! 

Good luck!!  

xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Disco, So sorry, I missed your news! That is great! Faint line the day before OTD is surely a positive. I'm no expert but any of the drugs should be out of your system by now. You must be pregnant!     Congratulations. xx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks ladies. But don't feel like it's real yet. Think the lines are way too faint for me to believe them yet. I've bought a Clearblue Digital test for OTD tomorrow morning and I have the test the hospital gave me too, so hoping for a clearer result in the morning.

Wysey - Did you use your CB digital OTD? X


----------



## sparklywish

Disco that's brilliant news and sounds very positive. I used the hospital test and a CB digital on OTD. The hospital line was faint but definitely a line and the CB digital came up really quickly pregnant 1-2 weeks.  Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow   xx


----------



## skye11

*Disco* It's all sounding good to me! A line is a line!  

I haven't tested since otd! Too scared! I don't like pregnancy tests! Anyone else just do two tests on otd and leave it at that?


----------



## sparklywish

Skye - you've been very well disciplined! Well done. I tested on OTD, 2 days later - just to be sure then weekly to see the CB digital going up to 2-3 and then 3+ then I stopped. After me being so good not testing early I made up for it afterwards. I hated doing every one though. I get the fear waiting for the result. xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi all, just wanted to introduce myself as I might be hanging out here occasionally. We've been referred to GRI ACS a few months ago because my husband has low sperm count. Been ttc since August last year.
I've been reading the last few pages, congrats to all the pregnant ladies! That really gives me hope that this could work for us as well.

We've already been told that there's quite a wait for the first appointment already (30 weeks atm), so we're not expecting to see them until next year. Can anyone tell me what happens at this first appointment? And then what happens after that? Right now there are so many unknown variables, maybe you can fill me in and reduce my anxiety?


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, sparkly I really am so happy for you about your wee twinnies, your right last time just wasn't your time. Exciting times ahead! 
Disco it's sounding really positive for you too! Have you tried first response tests-they always gave me darker lines than any other test. Looking forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow, but sounds like it will be good news  
Skye your better not to obsess over pregnancy tests if you can avoid it, I obsessed over colour of lines and the number of weeks on clear Blues-really not good for your sanity! 
Hi Lilacfairy, the waiting for initial appointments can seem really long. At my initial consultation they made plans for me to have quite a few tests done before starting treatment-bloods, swabs, laparoscopy etc so they could rule out any problems. They also do things like check your bmi is within the range, they are quite strict about that and I was told I had to gain weight before starting with first treatment. They can then make a treatment plan based on what your problems are. My initial appoimtment was so long ago my memory might be a bit sketchy on the details but hopefully others can help. 
I ended up at maternity assessment today as was having sharp cramps  pains in my side-got yet another kidney infection and more antibiotics but baby is fine, had a bit of a panic this morning with the pain but just glad to know baby is not affected! 
Goodnight everyone xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Ooof Pinkchick. Glad baby is fine. Hope you start to feel better soon too. A scare and a kidney infection. Sounds rubbish. 

Lilacfairy. Welcome. Hope you're not hanging out here too long! Things seem to have speeded up though. We were 2 years from referal. Not only have they speeded up but they have also become the best clinic in Scotland so I'd say it's a good time for you to join. Shouldn't be waiting too long for that baby!
From what I remember the first appointment was mostly a chat. We knew that it was male factor infertility but they wanted to do a test on dh to find out if there was any way we cold use his sperm. That raised our hopes, took time and ultimately wasted time... They didn't seem that fussed about me. I got an internal scan on the day and I think they told us what our entitlement was. 3 unmedicated IUI, 3 medicated, 2 IVF.  and then over the course of the next 6 months I had a laparoscopy and my bloods taken to test my AMH. They didn't weigh me which meant that when we got to our pre start appointment and they told me I was underweight there was a bit of drama. 
I went into the whole thing a bit blind. If I were to do it again I would be asking way more questions.
I supose at the moment all you can do is make sure you are in the healthy BMI range, you really don't need being over/underwight holding you up, and enjoy the time you have left before it all starts. It is really exciting but can take over a lot of your life. Go on a holiday, do whatever it is that's fun for you and spend time with  the people you love. You might be one of those really lucky ones who falls first time. If you are, GREAT! It does happen. You might be doing this for a good few months though and it makes planning things, going away, and generally being yourself quite tough. 
However long it takes though the folk here will keep you going. Have some baby dust   and welcome to the madness. xxx


----------



## discodiva77

It's my official OTD and I have finally got my     

The hospital test has a faint test line, as has my cheapie HB one too. But my Clearblue digital came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks straight away  I am over the moon and still can't quite believe it!!  DH has gone back to sleep (men!!) But I'm too excited to sleep.  

Did anyone else go to their GP to get their bloods done to confirm their pregnancy too? I see women on other pages talking about beta testing and checking your hcg numbers are doubling but GRI don't seem to offer this! Xxx


----------



## skye11

*Disco* Massive congrats!   I'm so excited for you! Can't get over the success at the GRI just now. I woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep. First thought everyday is, 'I'm pregnant!', my second thought today was you. I just knew it! So excited for you!

Personally, I would stay away from getting bloods done. A friend I met through ff did that and ended up super stressed as the numbers weren't going up enough. It all turned out fine but she also advised me against that so that you could enjoy this moment. I guess everyone's different!

Can't believe your DH has gone back to sleep! I found sleep impossible after testing! Enjoy this moment!


----------



## sparklywish

Disco - that is just fantastic news!     massive congratulations to you and your husband. The success is amazing just now. Long may it continue! I didn't bother going to my GP for bloods. I figured the tests weren't wrong and what more would the blood test tell me. I think they just introduce more anxiety. My advice would be just enjoy your moment. Send back your form ASAP and if you need reassurance you could test weekly, although don't get hung up on the weeks pregnant as they are not accurate and all women have different ranges of HCG. 

Congratulations again - you must be thrilled! Look after yourself and cherish the moment xx


----------



## Jam27

Disco - Big congratulations on your   !!!!!! Fantastic news!! Xxx


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations on your   Disco, wonderful news xx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hello everyone,

I have been reading through all your stories and finally decided to join up,I feel I just need somewhere to have a chat with ladies that understand what you are going through so I hope you do not mind 

A little of my story,Myself and my hubby have been trying for 10 years yes 10 but due to other health issues I had to wait a while before dealing with all of this.

Now in that 10 years the was no pregnancy at all and an investigation showed a blocked tube and fluid,at GRI they wanted to remove that tube but I was really worried about doing that due to other problems so we decided to try once and see what happens.

So I reached the top of the list and I was due my smear test so I booked in to get that done before my first appointment,I had been feeling unwell with sore (.)(.) which is normal before AF but this had been for over a week,I decided to do a pregnancy test just for the sake of it since I was going for the smear,it came up with a faint line talk about shocked...I went to the GP and they confirmed that yes I was pregnant we were so happy and surprised.

Unfortunately the bubble soon burst and we lost the pregnancy,  it took me a little while to get my head around it but I know that my body is telling me not to give up so that is how I am looking at it,also when I went to the EPU due to the bleeding and had a internal scan they could see no blockage or fluid so no idea what happened there.

Now we have had our appointment with the nurse for the internal scans,smoking test etc etc.

In a few days it is our second appointment and I have no idea what to expect,I am an over thinker and worrier lol. 

Sorry for the long post.

Also wanted to say congrats to the ladies with    wishing you the best and enjoy every moment 
To everyone else never give up we will all get there sometimes we just have a few more hurdles to jump.


----------



## GuthrieC

Disco. Fantastic! So happy for you. xxx
A miracle will happen - welcome. Sorry to hear that you've already been through such a tough time but as you can see the GRI are doing very well at the moment so your miracle might not be too far away! I'm sure we'd all be happy to help if you have any questions, need reassurance, a rant etc. xx


----------



## A miracle will happen

GuthrieC- Thank you it is really nice to have ladies who know how it is going through all the emotions of ttc, I think the main thing I was wondering or rather worrying about would be this second appointment the one after the nurse bloods,swabs etc.I know I have to sign consent forms and talk about the results is that it or is there anything else? When are the other bloods taken the ones for HIV etc.


----------



## wysey

Disco - brilliant news!!    I can't believe the GRI's success at the minute - long may it continue! xx


----------



## Jam27

A miracle will happen - Welcome   
I can empathise with what you've been through... I also had a shock natural pregnancy but unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks. Its devastating. Time is the only thing that helps.   
The first two appointments were quite a long time ago for me but I remember doing the smoking test, bloods, getting weighed and the swab on my first and I think the next one was to get the blood results and talk through which protocol I'd be on and that was pretty much it! There was nothing to worry about though and the staff have always been nice to me! Hopefully that sets your mind at rest a bit!
Jam x


----------



## GuthrieC

A miracle will happen

To be honest I cant remember all that well. The HIV test is done very shortly before you actually start but they will be able to give you the results from the bloods they took on the first appointment. 
The consent forms are about your awareness of the risks (multiples, OHSS etc.) and permission to test for HIV and if appropriate there are forms that have to be signed if you are using donor sperm/eggs for legal issues. 
You also have to fill in information about yourselves with medical details if I remember correctly. At the time it all feels quite daunting and I remember wondering if they could decide that we weren't suitable but it's not like that. As long as you don't smoke, are a good weight and your bloods come back clear for HIV and I think hepititus but I don't know if it's one or both? then you're good to go. A lot of it is just boring form filling to keep everyone legally protected. 
I know it's scary at this stage because you really don't have much of a clue about what's ahead. What have they told you? Do you know what the treatment plan is? 
You'll be absolutely fine. xx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Jam, Thank you for your help- I am always over the top nervous even if I know there is nothing to worry about. The sooner I start the better to be honest the waiting is the worst thing but reading everyone's stories here helps so much.

GuthrieC, The last time I went to see the nurse for the smoking test,bloods and stuff it seemed a little rushed to be honest and I do not remember that she gave much information. She took some of the forms we had filled in and told us to bring the rest (ours were sent out to us after the MC ) to the next appointment. I must admit everyone has been really great we had a little issue before because they said they only wanted to put one Embryo back in if all goes to plan,because of my other condition but I told them that I would prefer 2 (if we are lucky enough to get 2) because with the wait I have had I want the best chance possible and my specialist had agreed with me for 2 and because I said that myself and hubby know the risks of multiple that we are the ones that take responsibility for that. I got the letter a week ago saying that they are happy to put two in so my mind is at rest with that 

I am going to start a diary on here as I think it would be good to have somewhere I can write everything down as well as with all you ladies on this post.

Hope everyone is doing well today I am just trying to keep busy watching tv but getting kind of bored of it now need something else to do


----------



## lilacfairy

Thanks PinkChick and GuthrieC for your replies! And congrats to Disco for the BFP!!!

As all of you have pointed out before, the waiting and uncertainty is the hardest bit about this whole process. So it was good to hear what happens at this appointment. I'm also glad that waiting times seem to have reduced. GuthrieC, I can't imagine what you must have gone through waiting for 2 years just for the first appointment! Not to mention everything that comes afterwards. Let's hope there's no major delay to the estimated 30 weeks they told us. And I'll certainly ask loads of questions at this appointment, I might just make a list! 

A miracle will happen - welcome here as well! So sorry to hear you've been trying for such a long time. It makes my own experience pale in comparison and to be honest, I have a tendency to get overly worried anyway, so seeing things in perspective is putting a damper on my worries. I'd love to read your thoughts in an ongoing diary!


----------



## Jam27

Morning ladies, 

Tomorrow is my scan and the last day of my stimm injections....hopefully!! Last time I remember actually feeling my ovaries and I remember getting a painful feeling in my ovaries when I was walking! This time however I can't feel a thing! Last time I only got 3 mature follicles but loads of little ones that were no use so that's why they put me on protocol 9 this time! So my Gonal F injections went from injecting 225 last time to 375 this time (with the first two days injecting 600!) and they introduced a second drug called Luveris...so you'd think I'd produce more!? Did anyone else feel nothing and get a reasonable amount of follicles? Actually scared I might have none this time!!!  

Jam xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Morning ladies. Does anyone know if I have to see the GRI about more Crinone gel? I have 1 left in my box of 15 for tomorrow morning then I'm unsure if that's me supposed to stop all medicated support? Which is scary! Skye/Sparkly what did you both do? X


----------



## discodiva77

Jam. I wouldn't stress out too much about not being in any discomfort. My scan (5 days before EC) I was still feeling fine and the scan showed I had a handful of mature and lots of smaller ones. The day or 2 before EC I felt more uncomfortable and bloated but obviously they had grown since the scan and we got 7 eggs. Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Jam27

Disco - Thanks very much for your reply, that's reassuring! I'm prob over thinking everything! Just really hoping for at least 5 this time!   Will defo let you know how I get on tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* Don't worry if you're not feeling as much as you did first time round. I didn't feel anything either which was completely different from my first tx too. I felt just normal. I got 6 eggs and went onto get my bfp so feeling nothing is a really good thing. Try not to worry (easier said than done, I know) and appreciate the fact that you still feel normal. Hope everything goes well at your scan and you'll be ready for ec too.

*Disco* I called the clinic just to confirm what to do as I wasn't sure either. I was told to finish my box of pessaries. That's it. I'd imagine it will be the same for you but double check by calling them to find out. It's a frozen cycle where you continue with pessaries until the 12 week scan. How are you feeling? Has your news sunk in yet? I still feel like I'm dreaming!

*Lilacfairy* & *A Miracle Will Happen* Welcome ladies! You have found the best place for support here! The ladies on here are amazing!  Not only that but the GRI are also doing an amazing job right now. You are in good hands. Enjoy normal life until the craziness of tx begins.


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hi ladies.

Now is everyone doing today?

Hi Lilacfairy looking forward to getting to know you and the other ladies better.

Hi skye thank you for the welcome I hope everything is going well.

A quick update as I am using my phone my tablet just gave up and I am Still out so can not get on to my laptop at the moment. I had second appointment today I did not even know till hubby reminded me last night lol
Gave back all forms and she told me my swabs etc were clear and that I am going to be ok protocol 9 also my amh is 4. Something can not remember now but I know it is quite low. She told me what to do next first day of period to call and I said funny you should mention that as af just came this morning and I was not expecting till at least sunday .

So now we have appt booked for start of nov for our other bloods and jab
Plus the next one for the scan.

Its all go from here that was so fast I expe ted more appts first.

Sorry for any mistakes in this post fat thumbs lol.


----------



## skye11

*A Miracle Will Happen * That's great that things are moving so quickly. That seems to be the way of it with tx. You feel like you're waiting forever and before you know it, everything is moving so quickly!  Is it the long protocol that you're on, starting with a prostap injection? Not long to go.

You said you were thinking of starting a diary and I can't recommend it enough. It's great therapy and good to look back on when you need reminding of symptoms and processes of tx. Personally, I found changing my attitude (with a little help in my faith) helped me massively! I've had some real depressing times during this process (as most of us do) but being positive and never giving up, no matter how tough things get really does help get you the result you long for. Enjoy the next few weeks of normal life! You'll be on the rollercoaster in no time. Wishing you loads of luck.


----------



## Jam27

Skye - Thanks I think I'm just over thinking things! I went out and did my garden....such a lovely still day...and feeling better for getting out and doing some light exercise! I'll just need to keep my mind busy till my scan tomorrow! Very reassuring that both you and Disco were the same so not feeling as worried now! Hope your managing to enjoy things as much as possible just now! How many weeks till you get your scan? X

Miracle - (hope you don't mind me shortening your name) I'm on protocol 9! So anything your unsure about just ask me! Great that you are getting started right away! Are you feeling excited? X

Hope everyone else doing well Jam xxx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Skye. I started the diary yesterday the link is on my signature does this mean now drinking at all from now or I can sneak one in before nov? Lol
Positive Thinking does really help but sometimes it gets so hard to do that.

Yes it is the long protocol with the prostap in nov.

Jam,of course I don't mind.nice to know we are on the same so I have someone to ask.
: am very excited but it has not sunk in yet that it is happening yet.
Wshing you lots of luck tomorrow you just have to keep your mind busy so you do not overthink I spend a lt; of tme playing gta onlne sad but it keeps me sane well saying that I am not sure it does


----------



## sparklywish

Jam - I just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow. I really hope things are progressing well with your eggs. Presumably you can stimm another few days if need be? I'll be thinking of you.  Please let us know how you get on. xx

Disco - Like you, I was nervous about stopping Crinone and checked with the unit but was just told to finish the box and then that's it, our bodies should take over producing the progesterone 

Lilac and Miracle - welcome to the forum and good luck on your journeys. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

I had the midwife yesterday for the first part of my booking appointment. Got lots of information and back next week for part two. I have to say I felt like a total fraud sitting waiting to go in to see the midwife. It was quite surreal.  They were lovely and so happy for me which was really nice. They said most of my care will be hospital lead due to twins. My local maternity unit has a twins clinic which I'll attend for my appointments. Still so anxious about everything working out ok. It's still so early but I'm trying to be positive.  

xx


----------



## Jam27

Hey Sparkly, not sure what will happen! I could defo feel things happening on Monday and now I just feel nothing!! It's so weird so my gut reaction is something has went wrong! Hopefully not and as you say if the follicles aren't mature enough I can just keep stimming! I'm just hoping the cycle won't get cancelled coz injecting every bloomin' morning just gets tedious! Lol I don't have long to wait now scan is at 10am tomorrow! 

It must feel so surreal going to your first midwife appointment! I think it's only natural to still be cautious! But how exciting to be having twins!! I'm so chuffed for you! It really is my dream! I know it would be hard work but due to my age it would be fantastic! I've always wanted a family of two or three. I went to a psychic once who told me I'd have twins so you never know! I'm sending all my positive vibes to your two wee ones and I'm sure everything will go well for you! Will let you all know what happens tomorrow!   Xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Miracle that's great. You're good to go. Let's hope you're celebrating a BFP by the New Year. Was going to say Christmas but my maths is bad so not sure..?

Jam, is your scan tomorrow? Fingers crossed for a few good wee eggs. A wee bit of   for good measure. This is your turn. Be strong.   xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Guthrie - Yeah it's my scan today at 10am! Just done my injection and really hoping that's me done with them! Normally the injections don't really bother me much but they've just been so many with this protocol I'll be glad to see the back of them! Thanks for your well wishes! X

Hope everyone has a good day! Will post and let you all know how I get on!  

Love Jam x


----------



## Weebear

Hi ladies, popping in to say hello. I'm doing a second cycle at gri and have down reg due to start at my appointment in the next week. Long protocol here.

Sparkly, congrats on the twinnies,  we've been advised to still stick to one embie, did they put two in for you?

Jam good luck with your scan.

Lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## discodiva77

Jam - good luck for your scan today x


----------



## sparklywish

Hi Weebear and welcome to the forum!

Thanks for your congratulations. We were always told we could only put one back due to my age (34 at the time) my high AMH and the fact it was our first cycle. Needless to say I was surprised when the embryolgist said on the day of ET that we could put our two blasts back. Their logic was that neither were 'top quality blasts' so the one we didn't put back would not be frozen. So they said we could put them both back. My interpretation of this was that we had little chance of success and I was so down after ET. Fast forward 6 weeks and I have two wee babies growing in my belly! If I could tell women one thing,  it would be not to get hung up on the quality of your blast/s. The score they give it is merely an indication of how it has developed at that stage and once it implants none of that really matters. I think they said top quality blasts are more likely to implant but I'm not convinced personally as I have read many stories of lower grade blasts being wee stickies! Good luck on your journey. Look forward to following your progress. 

Jam, I am hoping so much that it goes well today. You have been so supportive to everyone else. You just seem like a thoroughly decent person and I would love this to be your time. Please, please,  please wee follies be growing some eggs! We're not greedy, just even half a dozen goodies!    xx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* Good luck for your scan today. Thinking of you.

*Weebear* Welcome! I feel like I remember you!  Not sure if my memory just playing tricks on me!

*Sparkly* I can imagine how surreal going to the midwife apt would be! Exciting times tho! How was your tummy after you got your bfp? Mine seems to have ballooned in size. Reassures me that I'm still pregnant. It's hard as I still feel normal! Although, I'll need to get back on the prune juice! 

*Miracle* I gave up drinking about 4 days before tx began! I did have a couple of glasses of prosecco on the day after ec! I did feel I deserved it, having got that far through tx. You need a wee reward now & again! I just knew they'd be my last!  I guess you do whatever feels right for you.

*Disco* How are you? Today was the first day I started to believe that I'm pregnant! Only took me about a week! 

Hope all other ladies are doing well!


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Skye. Don't think I'm believing it yet either. Feeling like it could all be taken away any minute. On constant knicker watch for any sign of it starting to end. I think after nearly 8 years of ttc it's hard to believe that it has finally happened. But I need to shake the negativity off. I don't want to feel like this for the next 8 months. I want to enjoy it and start making plans but just feel like it's still a bit too early to celebrate. We told our families OTD and a few very close friends who knew we were having tx. But keeping it under wraps from the rest of the world till our 12wk scan. That feels like a lifetime away! Lol. Have you shared your happy news with anyone yet? X


----------



## skye11

*Disco* You have just described how I've been feeling! We've waited over 7 yrs and having had so many delays, it's like you are worried that it's going to get snatched away. I find I'm battling with my mind every day, trying to stay positive. I just want to fully relax and enjoy it but it's hard!

We've told our immediate family & a few friends that knew we were doing tx. Everyone else will find out at 12 weeks. I wonder how long it will be until we get scan date through.


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hi Everyone I am off out so will catch up properly later just wanted to say good luck to Jam today for your scan.


----------



## Jam27

Hi Everyone thanks so much for all the well wishes this morning!  

Well I really don't know what to think! I've got 4 follicles at one side which are all at the right stage for collection just now the biggest one being 21 (however she said if that grows over the weekend to 24 then it's no good), the other side we only have a 13 and a 14 so she said they might come up to 17 but might not! She also said my endometrium is at 6 which is a worry and if it doesn't thicken up over the weekend they will have to collect whatever eggs there are and freeze them coz 6 is borderline for implantation and isn't good enough! Not the best news! They have given me more meds to take over the weekend and they are calling me between 2-4pm today to confirm EC and to give me instructions when to take the booster etc! So I guess I need to hope that my lining thickens and hope that the 21 doesn't grow too much and the 13 and 14 grow like hell!! I think I'm due some good luck!!!!!! So please send me your positive vibes my way!!     I'm not beaten yet!!! My body can can do this!! 💪🏻 Also sparkly that was such a lovely thing to say this morning! Had me shed a wee tear, but a nice tear! Everyone is so lovely on here and it has been such a god send to me so nice to hear that I've managed to support others too xxx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* It's amazing how much your lining/follies can grow in a few days. Stay positive! I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts! Tx is such a rollercoaster but you will get there!


----------



## Weebear

Skye, I was last on this board September 2013.

Jam good luck, my acupuncturist said they like lining to be over 6, it'll Probably be fine, I know you'll worry. It does only take one. Cliche, but true. I recommend the hypno tracks from Circle and Bloom, so relaxing. Think you can download different sections from amazon. 

Sparkly, that's amazing both took. Must have been. Surprise as well as a delight! 

   Baby dust


----------



## skye11

I'm so freaked out! Went to loo and there was blood when I wiped! I know this can be normal but it's really scary! It was reddish not brown! I was just starting to believe I'm pregnant too. Really don't want this to be over!


----------



## wysey

Skye - I had this at 17 weeks - I called the local maternity hospital for advice and had to go into hospital for a check up.  My cervix was actively bleeding but baby was OK  - never got an explanation - they said these things happen - no harm in giving them a call - even if it's just to put your mind at rest   xx


----------



## Weebear

I've got a timescale question for you ladies. When were you given dates for 9/10 day scan following down reg? I'm in for down reg this week and I'm wondering if that's when I get an appointment for scan to check I've down rigged properly or if I get appointments booked for going back post meds as well. What happened with you?

Skye call hospital switchboard and ask to be transferred to early pregnancy unit. They'll probably advise, I Gould make it clear you want to go in though and don't be fobbed off. Good luck, it's probably just your cervix.


----------



## Josie1

Skye I would give them a phone just for advice to see what they say, I've heard this happening to a lot of people and things have been fine. 

Weebear I got my prostap on Mon there and got an appointment for my lining to be checked on the 28th of this month. I think they give you meds away with you then and book you in for scans depending on when you are starting your daily injections.

Jam I've got everything crossed for you for Monday xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies. Theres been nothing more since. If theres more then I'll call the clinic. Don't have any cramp. I know this is normal but still scary and unexpected.


----------



## Jam27

Hey Skye hopefully there won't be any more! A girl at my work had tiny bits of blood right up to nine weeks like you she was really scared. Doctor told her it's quite common. Doesn't help when it's happening to you tho and I can totally understand being terrified. Fingers crossed you won't get any more   Xxx


----------



## Jam27

Thanks Josie, I got a call from the hospital...I've not to use the meds they gave me today. I've to stop my nasel spray tomorrow at 6pm, take booster at 10pm and then Sunday drug free and Monday EC. She said my hormone level from the bloods was 8500 and they don't want me to go much further than that.....whatever that means!? And on Monday they will check my lining again and decide whether they will freeze or go ahead with the transfer. Hopefully my lining will thicken up and I'm not sure whether the follicles at 13 and 14 will come up now without the extra meds but   That the 4 follicles that are the right size have an egg in each!     X


----------



## discodiva77

Oh Skye. Sorry to hear about your scare today. You must be sick with worry. I know I would be too. Just got to remember it can be perfectly normal.  Just keep an eye on it and call the clinic for advice if there's any more. Try and relax if you can xx


----------



## kibbers21

JAMEROOKI- just wanted to say hi as my situation was kind of the same as yours with having 2 massive follicles and only 3 smaller ones my lining was good and I'm sure yours will be to. 

I ended up with only 1 little egg. But it fertilised but I then got a phone call a few hours later saying it had cleaved early and this practically never happens the embryologist told me it reduced the chances significantly of it taking..... but the next day I had a phone call saying that the egg began to produce normally and it was a grade 7 I got a 2dt and now here I am around 6 weeks pregnant. Always try and think positive I does work no matter the circumstances xxx 

Good luck I hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Jam27

Kibbers - Congratulations!!! And thank you for sharing your story with me. 

I'm feeling much better today...I think I wasn't really expecting to get loads of follicles coz I don't feel much happening so I had prepared myself for that. My lining however has never been a prob so I was shocked when the nurse said that to me yesterday but now I've processed that there's a possibility on Monday it could be the same and any embryos will be frozen. Not what I want but out of my hands. I've just got to trust that GRI are the experts. Whatever will be will be. This process is so fragile....but no point in me being negative....it's not over till it's over! Your story is a pretty amazing one! And it just goes to show you really do only need one egg! Congratulation again! X

Skye - How are you today?   Xxx

Hope everyone else doing well 
Jam xxx


----------



## skye11

*Disco* & *Jam* Thank you. I guess we're so used to blood meaning a period that it gives us such a fright. I've only had a little brown spotting when I wipe this morning, kind of like what I call the dregs of a period when it's almost finished. I'm trying to stay calm. It is a good sign. Apparently up to 75% of ladies get some form of spotting whilst pregnant.

A friend on ff sent me this link yesterday which helped to reassure me.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.

*Jam* Good luck for ec on Monday. The GRI are good at making the right decisions. You are in good hands.

*Disco* How are you? Everything still going calmly? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## kibbers21

JAMEROOKI - aww thank you so much....... it is such a hard thing to go through as you can see with my signature my first icsi was super heart breaking as I never even got to ET due to no fertilisation. But I tried my hardest to just put it out of my head and think positive for this cycle. It is hard but I always say me being down about things isn't going to change a thing and its better for me and the process if I just try and relax and be happy. You have the best outlook on it.

Be positive. And good luck for Monday my fingers are crossed for you.

Sending baby dust your way xxx


----------



## Jam27

Skye - Had a wee read at the link and it is very reassuring! I think if you can, remaining calm is defo the right thing to do. So horrible that this has happened to you - think us ladies go through enough worry during our cycles! Hopefully the brown spotting will stop soon. Thanks for your well wishes for my EC on Monday xxx

Kibbers - Went to my acupuncture appointment today and she said my lining can thicken by 1-2mm each day so keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks for your well wishes to   xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Jam. I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a few lovely wee eggs.    What time have you to be in for? Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight xx


----------



## sparklywish

Cocktail girl - Sorry I've lost track of where you were at after ET and looked back a few pages but can't see any update. I hope you're doing okay. Just to say I was thinking of you. xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Sparkly, I've to be in for 8.45am! But not sure when I'll be taken! Thanks for the good luck and thinking of me! X

I'm still not feeling anything at all   Just hoping the 4 mature follicles are still there coz the nurse said on Fri we need to do the EC on Monday so we don't lose them! Can anyone remember whether they scan you again before you go for EC? They are going to check my lining again but don't know if they will do that once they have sedated me or before? I'd like to know for peace of mind! 

Hope everyone ok? Jam x


----------



## discodiva77

Jam -  good luck for EC today. I didn't get scanned before EC so think you may just go straight to theatre. I thought I would be scanned coz it had been 5 days between my only progress scan and EC so I had no idea how many mature follies I had going into theatre. But the Docs know best so I'm sure you will have atleast your 4 mature follies today. I've got everything crossed for you x

AFM - I'm now 4wk 5days pregnant. I took another CB digital test this morning to check there's been some progress and it's now changed to 2-3 wk pg so I'm relieved to see a change and know that my little bean is still there and growing. The 8wk scan feels so far off. Hoping to get my scan date in this week. DH and I hand delivered our results letter to GRI last Thu to avoid any worry about it going missing.

Skye - How are you doing? Hope you haven't had any more scares and that things are progressing well for you. X

Sparkly - How's things with your little one? Can I ask you when you told your GP you were PG or does the clinic do that? Just wondering if I should be telling them to get the ball rolling with midwife appointments, etc? X

Hope everyone else on treatment or their 2ww are well. Good luck to everyone! Dreams really do come true


----------



## Cocktail girl

Hi sparkly wish I'm ok thanks still on the 2ww I'm not feeling very optimistic so haven't been posting anything thanks for thinking of me though it's appreciated X


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning ladies,

Jam - I didn't get a scan before EC but if they want to check your lining they will need to scan you, as you say it's just a question of whether they do it before or after you're sedated. You'll be in the waiting room by now probably so not long to go. Hear how you get on soon. Fingers crossed for a fresh transfer xx

Disco - in Scotland you don't need to see your GP at all. You just call your doctors and ask for an appointment to book with the midwife. There was a big campaign recently called keep calm and call the midwife. It was to encourage women to avoid the needless delay of a GP appointment. I waited until after my early scan to call for a midwife appointment and managed to get one the following week. 

AFM - it's been an up and down weekend. I had a wee tiny bit of bleeding on Friday night when wiping but nothing to write home about.  Husband was really worried and wanted to make sure all was okay so we got a reassurance scan on Saturday afternoon and everything was perfect - 2 strong heartbeats and we got to hear them too which was lovely. I had no more bleeding for 48hrs but last night before bed it started again - just when wiping after the toilet and nothing on underwear or pad. I've got no pain and so hoping it's nothing to worry about. The sonographer on Saturday said everything looked great and no obvious reason for bleeding. I'm just going to watch and wait for now. The worrying just never ends. 

xx


----------



## sparklywish

Cocktail  - glad to hear you're okay and still in with a chance. Good luck for your OTD. Like you I wasn't optimistic but you never know.  I think I was just doing the whole self preservation thing - not getting your hopes up but honestly I'm not sure that ever makes it easier anyway. I hope you get your positive and will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jam27

Sparkly - Horrible that this has happened to you and Skye! As if you both haven't been through enough already! But have a wee read at the link Skye posted. A girl at my work had small bleeding with one of her pregnancies right through and has a lovely wee boy. Thanks for posting this morning wishing me luck when your worrying and going through that! I hope it stops soon xxx

Skye - Hope your doing ok? Xxx

Cocktail - I understand why you feel like you do and have been there. There is nothing easy with this process. I've got everything crossed for you xxx

Disco - Glad your test moved on for you! Must be a good feeling! I'm not a patient person and it just seems all you do in this process is wait, wait and wait some more! But will be worth it when you see your little one on your scan day xxx

Afm - I'm in the waiting room at the EC bit with my sexy shoes covers on! 2 girls before me so a bit of a wait still! Waiting, waiting, waiting! X


----------



## discodiva77

I got my scan appointment letter in this morning  It's on Wed 4th November, so just over 2 weeks to wait. We'll be 7 weeks pg on that day! Can't wait to see my little bean on the ultrasound screen and see the heartbeat x


----------



## Jam27

Disco good news! X

Afm that's me round! 9 eggs and my lining is 7.4mm so good news!! Xxx


----------



## discodiva77

That's excellent news Jam. Well done!! Hope you get let out soon and that you're going home to take it easy for the rest of the day xxx


----------



## Jam27

Thanks Disco that's me home! Have no idea where the 9 eggs came from!!! As on Friday I had 4 mature ones on my right and a 13 & 14 on my left so even if they came up that's only 6!!! Weird but I'm not complaining!! Just hope they are playing Barry White in the lab tonight!   Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Absolutely brilliant Jam and so deserved! Who cares where they came from! I think I read that one follicle can contain more than one egg? Hope you're feeling okay and resting up. So pleased for you. Good luck for your phone call tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you again. xx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* Great news! 9 is a great number. What a relief that your lining has thickened up too! Yay! Hope you get some good embies over night. They're usually quick at calling you in the morning. Take it easy tonight! Will be thinking about you in the morning. 

*Sparkly* Sorry to hear you've had more spotting! I have too although not very much! Knicker watch is becoming an obsession!

*Disco* That's great you have your scan date! Mine arrived today too...9th Nov so 3 weeks today! Not gonna lie but it's so annoying that it's another 3 weeks away. I'll be 8+3 by then! I knew I'd have a wait but that seems so much longer than everyone else! How are you coping?

*Cocktailgirl* Thinking of you and hoping the time is somehow passing quickly for you. I have everything crossed for you!

Afm As I mentioned to *Disco* I have 3 whole weeks still to wait for my first scan! Going by the ivf calculator on ff I'm 5+3 today! Spotting is less frequent but always scary! Belly has ballooned in size which for me is the most reassuring sign as I'm rather slim usually. Also have sore (.)(.). I refuse to do anymore tests as I'm actually properly scared of them!


----------



## Jam27

Hi Ladies, Sorry have to be quick - going into a meeting. Just got the call 8 out of our 9 were fit for injection and 6 out of the 8 have fertilised! So for the time being we have 6 wee embies!!! Can't believe it but know things can change very quickly! Have booked me in for transfer on Sat but might be Thur if things change! Sorry for any mistakes writing so fast on phone!  

Jam xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations Jam. That's fantastic news 

Skye - How wierd that your scan date is after mine considering you're further along than me. You'd think they would have booked us in the other way round. Hope the next few weeks go by quickly for both of us. I'm going back to work tomorrow - been off since EC so hopefully that will help pass the days. Just praying I don't get too stressed out. Need to keep calm and healthy for my little jelly bean. X


----------



## kibbers21

Congratulations JAM that is brill news that 6 fertilised.

Hope they behave themselves hehe.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I have less than a week to wait now can't wait so excited. 

I have such a fuzzy head today seems light all the time but I have to stay active as I work in a cafe I must say tho today and yesterday my stomach has been turning at some of the food especially fried eggs and square sausage. 

I also feel knackered all the time could fall asleep anywere and I have a cheek really I was in bed sleeping from 9:15 pm and didn't wake once till my alarm at 6:45 am ...... lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Jam27

Thanks Disco & Kibbers! Excited but know anything can happen so trying to calm myself!! Was really happy when I got that call this morning! Just hoping at least one keeps fighting till Sat!    Kibber when is your OTD? I've got everything crossed xxx

Skye - I think there is something going on with the letters! They must go to an admin department or something before they go to ACS. I think Disco had said she hand delivered hers to ACS? So if your OTD was before Disco maybe that's what's happened.  Rubbish you have to wait so long! Thing we're all gonna need to take up crocheting to help with all the waiting so we don't drive ourselves crazy!   How are you now? Has the spotting stopped? Xxx

Sparkly - How are you? Has your spotting stopped? Xxx

Cocktail - Don't know when your OTD is but thinking about you xxx

Hope everyone else well Jam xxx


----------



## kibbers21

Oh sorry my OTD was the 2nd Oct got my BFP but my early scan is on Monday 26th can't wait but I'm also so nervous. 

I really want to test again but I think I'll just be wasting money lol as I know I am pregnant as I have some symptoms and also no period lol.

Going to end up sending myself off my head lol I don't think I will 100% believe it till I see the little baby on the scan screen xxx


----------



## Jam27

Sorry Kibbers I think you told me that! My brain is pickled today!!!   Well all sounds good with your symptoms!! Very exciting! Will be fab to see your wee one on the screen!! Xxx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* Congrats!  That's great news! You must be so relieved. Hope your wee embies continue to be good and give you good news! Spotting still appears about once a day. Always brown and very little. I wonder if the scratch helps cause this too.  As long as it's brown, I'm relatively calm. Embies must be growing!

*Disco* I thought the 2ww was tough! I just long to see our wee ones on the screen! How are you doing? I went back to work during the second week of my 2ww and was only back for 3 days when I was hit with a migraine and off for another 2! As the last 2 days were right before the school holiday, I need to chase up my doctor for a fit to return to work letter as they think I was ill right through! In total I was off for 6 days and so didn't get a line! HR are on my bosses case! Kind of a hassle I could do without!

*Kibbers* You have just described how I feel! I have refused to do anymore tests too. I'm actually scared of them! Lol! I have sore (.)(.), constipated, belly that has ballooned in size and no period. I'm also starting to get emotional at silly things! So all good signs. Not long until Monday! Hope everything goes well.

*Cocktailgirl* Thinking of you. Good luck for whenever otd is.

Hope everyone else hanging in there!


----------



## sparklywish

Congratulations Jam - what a sterling performance from your eggs and sperm! Awesome numbers. So chuffed for you 😆😆

Kibbers - Congratulations on your BFP and not long til scan day now! It's a magic and emotional moment. 

AFM - Hardly any spotting today at all. Booked with the midwife this afternoon. It's all feeling quite real now! 

Cocktail - hope you're doing okay. 

xx


----------



## kibbers21

Awww don't worry ...... I have been the same struggling to string 2 words together. 

I have the fuzzy feeling again but usually goes after I've eaten. So fingers crossed It's actually making me feel so tired need to pluck some energy from somewhere hehe.

Hope all goes well with you I will be keeping up to date with this thread xxx

SKYE - I was balling my eyes put on Saturday to my fiance over practically nothing lol. My boobs have been sore since my booster jag . If they ain't sore they are itching like mad I've also been constipated as in I can't remember when I have been sometimes and I was told yesterday I has a pot belly haha. I am totally driving myself mad with trying to spot everything and worrying when I don't have a symptom but I haven't even had as much as a spot of blood so that can only be a good thing. 

SPARKLYWISH- I honestly can't wait altho I'm scared also. Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

All sound like good strong symptoms. Most of us on here with BFP have unfortunately suffered with the dreaded constipation but they say it gets less as you progress.  I didn't have a spot of bleeding either until 8 weeks.  It seems much more common than I realised. The midwife suggested up to 70% of women have some sort of bleeding in pregnancy. Good luck for your scan.  I know I felt like I was going for a job interview. I was so nervous, sweaty palms and everything!!


----------



## Jam27

Skye- Thanks   I am very relieved! Just hoping they are wee fighters and keep going!   The scratch causing your spotting makes sense to me! x

Sparkly- Thanks   Just goes to show how things can change around! I knew it was good news as soon as I heard the embryologist's voice as she seemed very chirpy!! Exciting that you've got your midwife appointment!! Do you have a date in for your 12/13 week scan yet? Or is that what the midwife will sort for you? X

Kibbers- I'm always balling my eyes out!!   I even cry at trailers to films so goodness help me if this works! Lol Hubby says I'm a slave to my emotions! Glad you'll be sticking around!   x

Feeling positive....long may it continue!


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Just a quick update about my day. Went to Docs to collect my prescription (inhalors) and turned out it was the open flu jag clinic today too, which I get every year as I'm asthmatic. So I asked the receptionist if I could still get it as I'm 5wks pregnant and it was fine. She also booked me in for my first midwife appointment. So scan at GRI on the 4th Nov and MW on the 9th. Still all feels so unreal!! 

Hope everyone is feeling good today! Xxx


----------



## Jam27

Disco, that will be a busy couple of days for you!! Exciting stuff!!! X


----------



## Cocktail girl

BFN yesterday beyond heartbroken this was my last tx so now we need to find a way to get on with life. I won't be back on here again it's far too painful for me so good luck to all the ladies currently cycling & those that got their bfp.


----------



## Jam27

Cocktail Girl, I'm so sorry. There are no words, take care of yourself. Jam xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Cocktail I'm so so sorry, it really is so unfair. Lots of love getting sent your way. 
Hi to everybody else, and nice to see some new Glasgow girls xx


----------



## Josie1

Cocktail girl, so sorry to hear this. Gutted for you   xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Cocktail girl, so sad to read your news. Wishing you lots of strength and love to get through the grief. Hugs!


----------



## discodiva77

So sorry to hear this Cocktailgirl.  I wish you only good things for the future xxxxxx


----------



## skye11

*Cocktailgirl* I'm absolutely gutted for you. I know there are no words. Look after yourself.


----------



## sparklywish

Cocktail - I am so very sorry and can't begin to imagine how crushed you must be. There is absolutely nothing anyone can say I am sure to make this any less painful. I hope in time you see a way forward for you and your other half, whatever that might look like. Look after each other xx


----------



## Jam27

I didn't get a call from the hospital today so looking like it's Saturday for my transfer! Just hope however many of our embies are left they keep fighting on till Sat!  

How is everyone else doing? 

Jam x


----------



## kibbers21

Hi jam 
Hopefully you hear soon I would call them if you want to know any information.

AFM I've been doing alot better last few days feeling positive as I caved and bought a test on tuesday and did it on wednesday morning at 3am and got a 3+ on a CB digital had to get my fiance up to check the result as I couldn't lol. I'm lucky i have such a understanding fiancé. 

I only have to wait 4 more days for my early scan I just really hope all is well. 

How have you been feeling ? 

Xxx


----------



## Jam27

Kibbers - That's great! Those digital ones are really good and sounds as though things are  going well if you got a 3+!! It's the waiting that's so hard isn't it!? 4 days won't be long and it will be lovely to see your wee one on the screen! It's exciting!! 
I've decided I'm not going to call coz the last time I heard anything there was 6 embies so if I call and they say there are 3 then I might start to get panicky that the amount of embies are going down! So thinking no news is good news kinda thing and I'll just wait for Sat to come! I'm just hoping at least one keeps going till then! I've actually had sore boobs since EC! So wondering if that's the booster jab!? And I started my pessaries today so that's a delight! Lol My tummy had been really sore as well....like as thought I had swallowed a beach ball...like trapped wind! But thankfully that seems to be getting better today! Was hoping that would be away for transfer! Listen to me...I'm on a right moan today! Lol! How's your fuzzy head? Still got it? X


----------



## kibbers21

Yeh I'm sure it will be good news as you say no news is good news. I'm sre if anything had changed they would have called to tell you. Hehe I feel I moan all the time lol but I think we have been through enough and deserve to be able to have a good moan. I had the trapped wind after EC 1st and 2nd time 2nd time being alot worse I was on my sofa for 2 days after 2nd EC was that bad glad yours is easing though. I have been suffering with my IBS today :-( high stomach pains and alot of gas. As for the fuzzy head it comes and goes I feel it more in the morning and any time I even get a little hungry but thankfully food sorts it out. Also get light headed standing up sometimes.

Yep doing the digital test put my mind at ease I have used 3 now and got a higher result everytime. I have also got 1 more which I'm going to take on the morning of my scan to try keep myself calm as I have to wait till 14:10 for it I have been hoping and praying all I'd well and have promised my fiance that if everything goes well at the scan I'm going to relax. I'm guessing that's going to be alot easer said than done but I'm really going to try. Xxxx


----------



## Weebear

Those in the tww, how many days worth of progesterone are you given?


----------



## kibbers21

I'm past 2ww but I got 12 days of pesseries xx


----------



## Weebear

What day did you have to take them? Just trying to think back. Thanks kibbutz. Xx


----------



## kibbers21

I got my 
EC On the 17th September 
2 day egg transfer on the saturday 19th september
And was to start pesseries on Sunday 20th sept
Hope that helps 
Xxx


----------



## Weebear

Thanks you xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Weebear, 

I've started to take my pessaries today! I had my EC on Monday and they have given me 30 pessaries and I've to do one in the morning and one 12hrs later so 15 days worth for me x


----------



## Jam27

Kibbers - I'm sure your scan will go well! But I know what you mean I'm a worrier and would be exactly the same!! im trying to keep my mind busy until Sat and have been watching episode upon episode of Sons of Anarchy! Lol x


----------



## kibbers21

Haha that's what I did, got through my treatment watching orange is the new black finished all 3 series by the time 2WW was up. Im actually feeling alot better about my scan as this is my last day of work before it off until tuesday looking forward to a long weekend Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Jam - that's fab you're on for a five day transfer!  I'm so hopeful you're going to have a few wee strong blasts! You might even get a bonus frostie. 

P.s I was a mad SOA fan too. Finished them all now but could watch them again easily.  xx


----------



## sparklywish

Just to say good luck with ET today Jam. Let us know how you get on. Enjoy as it's such a magical moment and pain free   xx


----------



## skye11

Good luck today *Jam*! Exciting times!


----------



## Weebear

Good luck jam


----------



## Jam27

Thanks ladies! I'm sooooo excited!! Will let you know what happens! Xxxx


----------



## discodiva77

Good luck for today Jam. Enjoy every moment. X


----------



## Pinkchick

Good luck for today Jam! Fingers crossed for you ️xx


----------



## kibbers21

Good luck jam xxx


----------



## Jam27

Hi ladies! Thanks for your well wishes! We have 2 embies on board!   One grade CC and one grade AB!! We didn't manage to get any frosties but happy with what I've got inside me! Snuggling in hopefully!!!   

How are all you ladies doing? 

Jam xxx

Ps Sparkly I've finished SOA so need to find something else to watch now!! OMG how amazing was that series!!?


----------



## kibbers21

Awww jam that's brilliant I wish you all the luck in the world and sending lots of baby dust your way. I'm unsure of those egg gradings as mine was graded as a 7 which is really good as the best is an 8. So is the AB & CC good. I've seen alot of people saying there's were graded like that but I'm not sure what it all means hehe.

AFM ..... I only have 2 days to wait for early scan YAY! not feeling the best today feel really drained have lay on the couch watching tv since I got up at half 10, fuzzy head is back and didn't shift with breakfast today 😕 and IBS playing havoc also. But weirdly I'm pleased as I know somethings going on to make me feel this way hehe baby's draining me to grow healthy hopefully. 

I honestly still think of ET as I feel so lucky that I got to see my wee embie before it went in and going in I said it was like a little puff of fairy dust. Xxx


----------



## Jam27

Yeah I'm not sure about the gradings either Kibbers ours were a 4AB and a 4CC. I've read somewhere that the number is the stage of hatching!? And the letters are cell development I think!!!? But TBH that's just from me reading stuff online and I might have gotten it wrong! Lol I'm thinking ours is just middle of the road but the doc said to me today that if you think of the embryos as being kids going to uni..some go to Cambridge and some go to other Uni's but they are all capable of getting a degree! Lol So I'm not going to fixate on the grade as I know ladies who have had a pregnancy after a 3 day transfer and ladies who haven't got a pregnancy after a 5 day transfer with a top grade! 

Aww hope you pick up today but as you said although your symptoms aren't nice it comforting to have them coz you know things are going well!! Two days will fly by!! Exciting times!! X


----------



## kibbers21

Lol glad I'm not the only one who is confused by all the gradings. 

Yeh just shows you that all different types of eggs cam work as mine wasn't a blast was a grade 7 embie and I had a 2dt which I was kind of worried about but glad they did it. My friend had 2 grade 7s put in on a 2dt nearly 2 years back and her twin girls were 1 last weekend. 

Just shows that it can work no matter what you situation.

Yeh I'm glad of the symptoms, hope your 2ww flies by just try relax and not symptom spot to muh hehe. I just went to work as normal and my weeks flew in. 

Xxx


----------



## skye11

Great news *Jam! * I have absolutely no idea how they grade embies! I didn't even ask what grading they were at our et as I was too distracted by my rather full bladder!  Take it easy over the next few days. When is your otd? Hope the 2ww goes in quickly for you.


----------



## Jam27

Kibbers - Yeah I think it's probably so many factors all having to come together but feeling positive just now! Putting my feet up and getting my hubby to run after me! Lol I've already got sore boobs and cramps from the pessaries so in a way that's a blessing coz it means I know they were already there beforehand! X

Skye - my OTD is the 3rd Nov! I'm just gonna try and find another box set to start watching!!   I've taken a few days of work to chill out....my job can be really stressful so thought that would be best! The bladder thing is a nightmare!! Esp when your needing the loo and they are pushing the probe into your tummy!!! How are you doing? Is the brown spotting gone? X


----------



## kibbers21

Jam - Yeh I had that and also put every symptom I may have had down to the pesseries I think it's the best way. But I had sore boobs from the day after booster and still have them to this day hehe getting used to the pain now hehe. 

xx


----------



## sparklywish

Fab news Jam, so lovely that you have two wee blasts on board. Reminded me of my own ET. Our two weren't top grade and I felt really flat about it but it goes to show, grading really goes for nothing so long as they implant.  The two letters represent the cells that will become the baby and then the cells that will become the placenta. I know people who had top grade 5AA blasts put back and got BFNs.  I think it really depends on other factors and not just the grade of emby/blast. Those wee blasts could be the stickies you hope for!  Take it easy and look after yourself.  Re boxsets - have you watched Dexter, it was great? We're on The Walking Dead now, it's pretty gory though but exciting too.

I got my 12 week scan date in. 3 weeks to wait, I'll be 12+3 when I get it which is ideal.  

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## Jam27

Thanks Sparkly! Yeah Dexter was fab!!! Can't watch the walking dead coz my hubby doesn't like Zombies!!!!  
I don't think telling you about the embryo's help TBH! I've kinda freaked myself out tonight coz when we were in before the transfer the embryologist told us one was 4CC but that the other one was collapsed so she couldn't tell what that was was! Then when I got into the transfer room she said it had expanded and was a 4AB but that the other one had now collapsed!!! I've just looked that up and read that blasts that collapse are more likely not to implant!!!!! My hubby has given me a row and told me to stay away from Google!! Sometimes I'm my own worst enemy! I've never heard anyone on here talk about being told their embryos collapsed!? X


----------



## sparklywish

When the embryologist showed us our 2 blasts on the screen in theatre she said one of mine had collapsed hence it looked smaller. Someome later explained that collapsing and expanding is what they do! That's part of the process and nothing to be concerned about. I felt so negative after transfer and luckily a lovely lady messaged me after reading my post to say she had 2 non top grade blasts put back and was pregnant! She's having twins too!  Don't be disheartened Jam. There are so many stories of sticky lower grade embies - I would ignore the grades actually. It's just fab that you have 2 nestling in. Got everything crossed for you  

If you fancy something a bit more light hearted what about Modern Family? It's absolutely brilliant and so funny xx


----------



## kibbers21

Honestly jam try not to worry (i know its easier said than done) but as I told you my 1 little egg cleaved early which reduced my chances significantly and look were I am hehe.

Try and think positive it the best thing for you and little stickies hehe. 

My fiance said from the beginning it's worked and it actually kept me going even tho I wasn't as sure honestly try stay as calm as possible I agree with your DH stay away from Google it can be good sometimes but other times it can make you worry for no reason xxx 

I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Jam27

Ladies thanks very much for posting back! You two are both wee stars! Reading your posts has made me feel much better!  The fact that you both were told similar things and both got pregnant has just given me my positivity back! It's amazing how that can happen in an instant!    Thanks again!   Xxx


----------



## kibbers21

No probs that's the thing I love about this site there are so many different stories that there is always someone that can reassure you with there experience 😊😊😊 glad it's made you feel better. 

Alot of you have got me through it 😘

I have my bathroom renovation take my mind off things we are completely changing it's location in the house to a bigger room hehe just picked my new free standing bath and fiance has done all measurements to make sure it will be comfortable for me he's a wee star ..... can't wait to finally have a bath in my house xxx


----------



## Jam27

Kibbers - That sounds fab!!! I better not suggest decorating to keep my mind off things to my hubby...he'll have a fit coz I'm always decorating!! One room finishes another starts!!   Yours sounds proper hard core tho...moving a room! Lol Now that's what I call decorating!! Sounds like it will be fantastic when your done! X


----------



## kibbers21

Hehe Yeh defo hardcore my mum says to us "you don't do anything by half" I'm like no we do not. 

Yeh I've always wanted a massive fancy bathroom I'm even getting start lights in the ceiling and a bathroom tv WHAT!. these are all my fiances ideas (he's an electrician) I am not gonna say no to any of them lol xxx


----------



## Jam27

No I wouldn't either! Lol TV in the bathroom! My hubby would love that!! He spends half his life in the bath relaxing!   You are one lucky lady!! X


----------



## ayrshire78

Hi everyone
I don't post on FF much but I read regularly and private message lots of the lovely ladies on here. I just wanted to add some more positivity to the thread. We have been ttc for 7+ years and attending GRI from Dec 2009. We had various delays and set backs and eventually we started Iui in 2013. We had 3 rounds and 2 were cancelled and 1 BFN.
We moved onto IVF last year. 
NHS IVF 1 June 14 (at Nuffield because of the building works at GRI) BFP - miscarriage.
IVF 2  Sept 14 at GRI- BFN.
Self-funded IVF no 3 - August 15  at GRI & endometrial scratch BFP  . 9 eggs collected, 7 mature, 5 fertilised. Only 2 were still going on day 5 . A 3BC and the other could not be graded as a day 5. The embryologist described it as "slow" and said it hadn't started perishing but he wasn't hopeful and offered to put it back in too, which we agreed to.
I was so down about the grades and I had convinced myself it hadn't worked, no more IVF and we were getting another dog.
To our surprise we got a BFP on test day and even more so at  the viability scan to find out we were having TWINS!! It still doesn't feel real. I had a heavy red bleed at 8 weeks and another lighter red bleed at 10 weeks. We have been looked after really well at our local epu and each scan after the bleeds has  showed both babies measuring on dates and strong heartbeats. It was so scary , given our previous miscarriage. 
We have now had our 12 week scan and everything is still looking good with both babies . I am now 13+2. I have still been having some light brown spotting but the midwives and doctors think it is just one of one things with me and have said only to let them know if it changes in any way.
We aren't sure when it is going to start to feel real , even though I'm getting a wee bump already ! 
With hindsight I jumped into IVF no 2 too quickly but I was naive and thought because we got BFP at no 1 , we would second time too. I wasn't ready mentally or physically but the desire to have our family made me rush into it. 
I have just turned 37 too , so no spring chicken  .
Stay positive , you will all get there one day. It just takes some of us longer than others x

If anyone has any questions please ask away or PM me


----------



## sparklywish

Thanks Ayrshire   I'll be forever grateful for the info you shared with me to help pick me up when I felt so flat after ET. The journey we travel to get our precious babies is a tough one and the support of people going through the same thing is invaluable. 

xx


----------



## Jam27

Ayrshire - Thanks for sharing your story! And big Congratulations!!!! This forum is just so great and your right it might take some of us longer but we will all get there! I'm so happy for you and your story has helped me tonight to! It's so good to know other ladies have been in the same boat and it's worked out for them! So happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## ayrshire78

I had been meaning to do a post all week since our scan on Tuesday , after we knew things were ok but it has been a crazy week. We had only told a few people that we were pregnant before the 12 week scan and the response we have had from friends and family has been unbelievable since we shared our news on Tuesday. We are feeling very loved this week with all the visitors , phone calls and texts   X

Sparklywish - we can go through the twin madness together too ) x


----------



## Jam27

That's lovely! They will all be so chuffed for you both! Enjoy it hun! You deserve it xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Jam. Sorry for the late response (been out bridesmaid dress shopping today for my friends wedding next Aug) Congrats on being PUPO.  Glad things went well. Hope DH is looking after you. Xx


----------



## Jam27

Thanks Disco! Yes had my feet up today and he's fussing about! I could get used to this! Lol x


----------



## kibbers21

Al love it to jam I used to spend so much time in the bath hehe. Glad your feeling better after all our stories.

AYRSHIRE- your story is amazing I wish you all the luck with your twins I have my scan in 2 days and can't wait for it just hope all is ok. 

Xxx


----------



## Weebear

Congrats Ayrshire. Wish you a h and h pregnancy. 

Looks like gri are producing a lot of twins at the moment  , yours must have been identical which they say can be a bit more likely from blasts.


----------



## ayrshire78

Thanks   no our twins are fraternal both in own sacs and own placentas. Both embryos took. At the viabilty scan we were so shocked given the embryologists report. Dr Medina even commented " what do embryologists and their numbers know"!  
X


----------



## Weebear

Sorry read it wrong.  x

Wonder though, that's two ladies here, had two out back in recently with not the top numbers and both have taken. Think they might re think their policy. Although a tough one as you'd rather both to see what would take. We've been advised one, but obviously that depends in quality and they some times, as we've seen recommend just using both.


----------



## Jam27

Ayrshire - That is fab and very encouraging for me! If both took I'd be totally over the moon!   Twins are a dream come true for me! We have been trying for a family since I was 33! X


----------



## ayrshire78

Hi Jam & the other girls
I really hope this is your time. We have been ttc for over 7 years now and I have just turned 37. I was not optimistic about this cycle working so it just shows you. The embryologist report wasn't great and he stressed that even  the 3BC edges were very grainy and didn't look very good and the slow one probably wouldn't do much, and now I'm pregnant with twins! At the transfer we were told twins would be highly unlikely but they had to discuss the risks anyway because 2 were going back in. 
We had 2 embryos put back in on the 2 NHS cycles too, because of my age it was recommended. We were more than happy to do the same this cycle because we only had the 2 left at day 5, and saving for another cycle would take a while if I could have found the strength to go through another IVF. Like I said before I was convinced it hadn't worked and I had started looking for another dog and not going through IVF again.
We still feel like we are dreaming every day and as corny as it sounds these babies truly are miracles. We are keeping everything crossed that the next 5 and a bit months go ok


----------



## GuthrieC

Hey folks. Sorry I've been AWOL. Licking my wounds. I have tried to catch up but there's a lot of reading. Glad that our new wee babies seem to be growing well (despite worrying people along the way!) and keeping everything crossed for you Jam. Not long now. 
I will keep trying to catch up but just wanted to say hi. 
I'm finding it quite odd that this is the first time in half a year that I haven't been in tx. and DH says he's glad to have me back. That made me feel guilty as hell (although I know he didn't mean it to make me feel bad!) 
I have a bit of a dilema. 
DH's brother is getting married in Malaysia (where they're from) in November. I am obviously looking at this (and everything else) through the lense of tx. I am hoping to start IVF at some point early in the new year but if it worked (which seems wild) I might not be able to travel so DH would miss his only brother's wedding. DH's dad has passed away and it's just his mum, him and his brother. Should I put tx off until later in the year? I don't want to because I need to close the book on this chapter of my life and plan to stop trying after 2 IVF and want to do them both next year so that I don't extend this. I am finding my own relationship, friendships, social occasions, social media etc etc. increasingly difficult to deal with because of my crazy baby head. I know that if I can't have a baby I will be able to deal with it but that it's this limbo that's driving me wild. 
I'm sorry for landing back with a dilema after not being around while you guys have been dealing with all of it. 
Hope you're all ok. xxxx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Guthrie, nice to hear from you again!!  

When is your appointment to see GRI? Did you do your IUI at GRI in the ACS unit? Sorry for so many questions. My IUI was done in another hospital and then I had to go to GRI for IVF. I'm wondering if your appointment is soon and you've already been attending GRI you might not have to go through the red tape I had to and you might actually be able to start IVF ASAP after you appointment if its this year? X


----------



## GuthrieC

Hi Jam. 
My appointment is on the 11th of November. I've been at the GRI the whole time. I'm not sure that I can start straight away even if they can fit me in. I was really hit by the medicated IUI and all of the months of tx and I'm not sure that I can go for it over the Christmas/New Year period. I just don't think I can deal with a BFN during that period. Thanks for messaging back. You guys are good! How are you feeling? xx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

*Guthrie* What a dilemma! My wee motto in life that applies to anything from shopping to ivf decisions is, _'if in doubt, chuck it out_'. In other words, go with your gut feeling! Personally, during the times when I was waiting to get tests to find out why we were struggling, I found the worst bit was having procedures hanging over me. I was totally freaked out by the general anaesthetic for the laparoscopy but realised that having it hang over me was actually worse than the procedure itself so I chased up getting it done. Then the horrible feeling disappeared. What I'm trying to say is that you should weigh up what's worse, having future tx hanging over you or potentially missing the wedding. When it comes to tx you need to do what feels right for you. I knew I needed quite a bit of time out from my bfn at New Year before I knew without doubt that getting back on the rollercoaster was the right thing to do. You're gut instinct will always tell you what you should do. I guess the hardest bit of that in life is actually following it. Sorry for my ramblings. I hope I've made some sort of sense!

*Jam* Hows the 2ww going?

Hope the rest of you ladies are all doing well.

Afm I have mega bloating going on every night. Apparently this is normal. Brown spotting has become normal as I get it about once a day. It's funny how the strangest things can become normal! Less than 2 weeks until my scan. Talk about time slowing down!


----------



## Jam27

Guthrie - Yeah there is defo no way you should start IVF until you feel completely ready. I know how you feel...after doing IUI month after month my head was wrecked!   I still had a bit to wait before I started IVF which was a good thing coz I started to feel like "me" again! 

It's a tough call for you over the wedding! Guess only you can decide but advice from an ole lady like me  👵would be don't delay! I really wish I had went for help earlier!! I'm feeling very old and desperate at 38!    But again I'm not sure what your AMH is like? Mines is low so maybe you can afford to wait a wee bit longer! I would say tho don't rush into it if your not ready! And you never know maybe the time between now and next November you might feel really strong emotionally to start TX! A break can also bring you together as a "normal" couple again! So I guess I've not really been much help at all!!!! Sorry! X

Skye - The waiting is awful! Must be the same for you just now! Yeah it's strange how we just adjust to things isn't it!? Bloating is the worst...my tummy hasn't went down since EC! Is so funny coz I'm reasonably slim so tummy looks weird....although could also be all the cakes I've been munching!!   x

AFM I'm doing ok..my OTD is 3rd Nov so just trying to fast forward every day till then but feels like everything is on rewind!! I felt nothing then yesterday I felt cramps and this morning cramps went and now tonight I have a sorehead! This is normally my body's procedure every month before my AF so a bit scared that's what's happening! Time will tell! But still hoping as it's not over till AF arrives!


----------



## sparklywish

Hi girls!

Guthrie - nice to hear from you. I always say to people, don't put it off. Time impacts success (you're 2 years younger than me though), however as the girls have said the most important thing is that you are physically and emotionally ready for treatment. I definitely understand you needing some 'normal' living time to recover and get prepared. I would play it by ear and see when you're feeling ready. Does your hubby feel strongly about delaying til after the wedding?

Skye - I've had brown spotting since Monday. Same every day, no better no worse. No pain and not red so trying to stay calm. Even I feel like you've waited ages for your scan so can't imagine how you must be feeling!  

Jam - Not long now. I don't know about you but when I got closer to test date I actually didn't want the day to come round as I was so scared of the result.  I am so wishing and hoping that you get your positive.  

AFM - Got my flu jab today as recommended by the midwife.  Got my 12 week scan on 16th Nov when I'll be 12+3. I'll be 10 weeks on Friday and still so scared and nervous. This stupid spotting doesn't help as I scared all the time that it's going to change. I think if I can get to 12 week scan I'll be able to relax and enjoy it a bit more. My tummy is getting quite swollen in the evenings now and my work trousers are all too tight! Think I'll be on the leggings soon! 

Take care lovelies xx


----------



## GuthrieC

Jam it really isn't over until AF arrives. Don't do that to yourself. I remember my first cycle when I felt that AF was coming and I was complaining to my colleague who has a 24 year old daughter and had her at 19. She said that she had all the symptoms of her period coming and it just didn't come and it was late but she felt like it was coming but it just didn't come and she felt like it was coming for the first part of her pregnancy. She was praying that it did come which is our joke but it all worked out better than fine as will this for you!!!

You have been helpful and it's kind of what I wanted to hear. My amh is slightly below average for my age and I'm using donor (frozen) sperm. I don't feel like I can take a year long break and I don't want to go back into it straight away. We have to have a conversation about this. Our chance at a family is more important than going to his brother's wedding. His brother will be a diva about it but we need to put us first. 

Stay positive about this. The clinic are doing well and you're not an 'ole lady' in the world of IVF!! We are only so 'young' because my husband knew that he was infertile from childhood. We got reffered to the GRI less than a year into our relationship. Brings it's own interesting slant to our relationship!
Hope that your next few days are fast forwerded and that you get your BFP. You deserve this.   Thanks for being a pal. x


----------



## discodiva77

Hey ladies. Lovely to hear how everyone is getting on.

Jam - not long to go now. I have everything crossed for you X

Guthrie - Have you spoken with DH about delaying treatment? Only you guys will know what's right for you. I gave myself a few months inbetween tx but was keen to get on with it as I didn't want it hanging over my head for too long. Needed to know sooner rather than later if it was going to work for us.

Skye - so long as you're not having cramps and it isn't red then everything should be fine. Have you spoken with the Doc about it? It must be worrying. I haven't had any spotting but I know I'm on constant watch for anything every time I go to the loo. 

Sparkly - can't believe you're nearly 10 weeks already. That's fab! Your 12 week scan will be here before you know it and you'll get to see your little twinnies again. 

AFM - it's my birthday today (38yrs) and I am 6+1 wks now with my little jelly bean.  So far so good. No spotting and no sickness but very very tired and bloated and started having hearburn and headaches. A small price to pay for my little miracle. Early scan is next Wed so only 1 more week to go!! Can't wait to see the heartbeat on the screen - I'm sure I'll start crying.


----------



## Jam27

Aww thanks Guthrie! I'm hoping so much it works!   I think you guys defo need to put yourselves first! At the end of the day it's your hubby's brother so he shouldn't be a diva and should understand and support you....but as we all prob know this isn't always the case!    Xxx

Happy birthday Diva!! Joining the 38 club!   x

Sparkly - I know what you mean! It's torturous on the 2ww but at least at this stage there is everything to play for! Laughing at your leggings! That's all I've been wearing since EC!!   x

Glad to have all you guys back! It was very quiet on here....I was feeling guilty coz I've been cheating on you's with the November 2ww ladies!    xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Happy birthday Disco! Best birthday present you could wish for and sure makes up for the lack of vino!   Not long at all til your scan, so very exciting! I didn't cry right away and I'm normally a bubbler. Let's just say shock took over. I was speechless. Got into the toilet to get dressed post scan and just did a huge big happy sigh. xx


----------



## sparklywish

Jam - I am not sure we can forgive this betrayal!! Lol!! xx

I have to confess I bought a pair of jogging bottoms in Tesco tonight and we all know I'm not going to be jogging! What have I become? Someone who lounges in their 'leezure-wear' kill me now!!


----------



## Jam27

Lol I promise Sparkly I was thinkin' about you's the whole time!! Xxxxx

The jogging bottoms are perfectly acceptable in your own home....when you start wearing them to work we'll be having words!! Hehe   x


----------



## skye11

I've been wearing leggings all the time too! Evening bloat makes me look & feel huge! Glad I'm not the only one.

*Disco* Happy Birthday! Best present you can now get is seeing your wee one at your scan next week! Not long for you to wait now. It's dragging in for me!

*Sparkly* It does feel like ages. I mean come Sat it'll be 3 weeks since otd and I will still have over another week to wait! Actually glad of the increased belly as it reminds me that I am pregnant. As long as spotting is brown it's fine. I know how scary it is but I'm just starting to view it as normal. Can't believe you're 10 weeks on Fri! I'll be 7 weeks on Friday!

*Jam* Hope the 2ww ladies are helping you stay calm. I had a horrible migraine on day 9 of my 2ww that lasted 3 days. Headaches are also a good sign. Like you, I'm slim too so I feel my big belly looks really obvious now.

*Guthrie* Talk to DH and go with your gut instinct. Maybe you need some time out but not as much as a year. I originally thought I'd take a year out and in the end took 8 months out. You'll know what to do.


----------



## Josie1

Morning ladies, I'm back  start my menopur this morning. Looking forward to it this time. I'm glad I've had a years break x


----------



## skye11

Morning *Josie*. Good luck. I have to admit that as crazy as it sounds, I enjoyed doing tx this time round. A break really does do you the world of good. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Jam27

Good luck with your first injection this morning Josie! Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning Josie! Fab you're starting treatment today!   I found the injections second time round so much easier than first time but I know everyone is different. Keep us posted how you're getting on. Do you know when your first progress scan will be? What protocol are you on? 

Jam - I promise not to wear said jogging bottoms beyond the boundary of the wheelie bins!  

Skye - You're doing great, sticking it out til scan day and staying positive as always. Like I said before, you'll have much less of a wait til your dating scan at least!  

Morning to Guthrie and Disco too and all other ladies reading but not posting.  Have a good day xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, they said my 1st scan would be a week tomorrow but I said I wasn't happy with that so they are gonna check with the consultant today and phone me. I don't really fancy being left that long until my 1st scan. 

The consultant changed my protocol this time. I'm on long but different I think from most people's long protocol. I had prostap, today I start menopur, then the nasal spray then clexane after transfer. 

All a bit different but hoping its 5th time lucky for me xx


----------



## sparklywish

Yeah, I'd be the same Josie. In case they want to increase/reduce your Menopur it would be good if they could respond quicker.  Hopefully with the previous experience though they've nailed it this time with the meds.  xx


----------



## kibbers21

Hi ladies 

I haven't been on this thread for about a week lol 
Haven't been to well GP seems to think I have sinusitus my face All the way down one side there was tears the lot it was that sore.

Good news now tho I had my early scan on Monday and everything is perfect I burst out crying when I seen my little miracle had a super strong heart beat I am now nearly 8 weeks pregnant. I have my first midwife app on 11th flu jab on the 12th and 12 weeks scan on 8th December it's all go now. 

Jam - I can't believe your OTD is so close hope all is going well.

Hope everyone else is doing good 

Xxx


----------



## sparklywish

Congratulations Kibbers! Sorry you've been feeling poorly. Hopefully seeing your wee miracle for the first time will have cheered you up though. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## kibbers21

Thank you sparkly 

Yeh I was feeling alot better on Monday and it was the most amazing experience.

Just been the last 2 days my bug or whatever has gotten worse but my little miracle makes me smile every time I think of he/she xx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Kibbers my friend gets that now and again and she is really ill with it and says its so painful! Such a wee shame you've been so ill    but nice that you got to see your wee one! How fab!!   X

I've been ok but having cramps as if AF is coming and had a splitting sorehead last night and same tonight! Just trying to keep positive and hoping it's just the pessaries and not AF X


----------



## kibbers21

Aww hi jam thanks I have been sore but obviously don't want to take to many painkillers.

It was so fab seeing the heart beat I got myself in a state before scan aswell and for no reason.... lol

Aww I thought AF was coming to was constantly at the toilet checking I wasn't bleeding as I had alot of cm and still do. I really wish you all the luck in the world. 

Are you at Glasgow royal ACS unit ? 

Xxx


----------



## Jam27

Thanks Kibbers, it's hard to not let your mind go wild when your feeling all the symptoms of AF coming but just trying to keep the faith!  

My head is really splitting today and I'm trying not to take any paracetamol...I know we can but I'm just too scared to! 

Aww I can imagine! It would be just as hard waiting for your scan and wondering if everything was OK! Glad everything was fine for you! 

Yeah I'm at Glasgow Royal ACS XXX


----------



## skye11

*Kibbers* Sorry to hear you've been really unwell but it must have been so exciting seeing your wee one at your scan. By your dates, you're just over a week ahead of me as I'm 7 weeks tomorrow! Still over a week until my scan. Time has slowed down! Hope you feel better soon.

*Josie* How are you feeling being back on the rollercoaster? I think I was left for 5 days until my first stims scan but I was on the short protocol. Did the clinic get back to you?

*Sparkly* As of tomorrow, I'll be officially 5 weeks away from 12 week scan so I really hope after my first scan then it'll even be less than 4 weeks!  Only one more work week to go after tomorrow! That's how I've been viewing it and as work so busy just now, it's a good distraction! How are you getting on?

*Jam* There are no signs that say one way or another if it's worked as every sign can either be pregnancy or af. Totally messes with your head. Just keep going, one day at a time! I have everything crossed for you.

Nearly the weekend ladies!


----------



## kibbers21

Thanks jam 

Aww that's brill the ACS unit in the royal are great I'll miss Al the nurses they were always so good with me. 

I have now been discharged from them and now just dealing with normal midwife. 

SKYe it was amazing seeing my little one and I'm sure u will also feel the same next week. I hope all goes well for you. We aren't far part at all waiting for my scan seemed to drag in but now It feels so long ago I had it and have just under 6 weeks for 12 week scan xxx
Xxx


----------



## Josie1

Hey Skye, yeah they did. They are gonna scan me on Wednesday instead of Friday. I'm feeling a lot happier with that. I'm feeling excited and positive this time  xx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all keeping well. It's gotten rather quiet on here recently!

*Josie* How are you getting on with injections? Not long until your scan now? Good luck for Wednesday.

Afm One more week until my first scan! Time has really slowed down! I'm getting so big now and eating loads. I'm convinced theres more than one!


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Skye, I'm getting on ok this time with injections. I'm glad not to have metformin and cetrotide this time as they made me feel sick and gave me headaches. 

Looking forward to scan on Wed, I'm starting to feel that heavy and uncomfortable way x


----------



## skye11

*Josie* That's a good sign. Sounds like your follies are growing nicely. Lucky you, avoiding cetrotide this time. It was the itchiness that I couldn't cope with. Getting through tx without headaches is a bonus. Will be thinking of you on Wednesday. Good luck.


----------



## Jam27

Morning ladies, it was my OTD today and it's a BFN for us.

I'm not sure where we go now, it was our last NHS cycle. I probably won't be posting for a while. Feeling heartbroken and lost. My hubby was really devastated this morning too so will take a bit of time to come to a decision as to where we go from here. I feel completely different this time to my BFN last time, miscarriage etc, I always knew that I would continue but not so sure this time. Normally in life I'm an upbeat person but can feel this process changing me and I don't want to be that person. 

Skye, Disco, Ayrshire, sparkly and Kibbers all the best for your pregnancies and upcoming scans X

Josie - good luck with your cycle and scan tomorrow. X

Guthrie - good luck when you decide to start your IVF cycles x

Hope I've not missed anyone out. Good luck to everyone cycling just now. 

Love Jam xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. 

Jam I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you big hugs. Xxx

Glad you're getting on ok Josie.  Good luck for tomorrow.  

Only 1 more week to go Skye then you'll get to find out how many little babies you've got growing in there!

AFM - my early scan is tomorrow morning!! Feeling excited and anxious at the same time. I've been starting to feel quite nauseous the last few days and I'm getting bigger and still really tired, which are all positive signs but I guess there's a part of me still worrying that I'll get bad news tomorrow. You just never know. Praying my little jelly bean is happy and healthy and continuing to grow. 

How is everyone else getting on? Xxx


----------



## skye11

*Jam* I'm so sorry. I know that there are no words that can help right now. Just be there for your DH and time will heal. When you feel better, you'll know what the right thing to do is. Sending you lots of  and 

*Disco* Good luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well. Time has definitely slowed down for me. I'm now craving crackers & cheese and gaining a lot of weight around my belly. I'm usually slim so I really notice the difference. Your signs sounding good too.

*Josie* Good luck for tomorrow's scan.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, I'll let you know how it goes. 

Jam totally gutted for you, only time will help how you are feeling. Big hugs xx


----------



## kibbers21

Hi ladies not caught up with all the posts hardly been on.

Jam - I'm so sorry I have been thinking of you. Be kind to yourself xxx 

Disco - good luck for tomorrow you will be fine it's a great experience enjoy it. 

SKYe - that's so exciting hope all goes well. What makes you think more than 1 ? 

AFM I had my first scan on Monday the 26th Oct and everything was perfect have a really strong heart beat and everything is perfect size.


----------



## skye11

*Kibbers* That's great news about your scan. You must've been relieved and so happy. I can't wait although I just know I'll feel nervous beforehand. I've always had a gut feeling that I'd have twins, long before I knew I'd need to do ivf. Grandparents on both sides of our family were twins, 2 good embies put back and the fact that I'm getting big, pretty quickly makes me convinced I have twins on board! The suspense is killing me! Roll on Monday's scan when I'll be 8+3!


----------



## Weebear

So sorry jam. You need to take time to process and decide what you and dh need to do .

Kibbers, great news congrats.

Skye, you never know. I always thought I'd have twins, but last IVF I only got one embie, a good one mind you.

Josie, good luck.

Disco, good luck.

Still no further forward here, awaiting down reg xx


----------



## kibbers21

Awwww amazing It certainly sounds like it could be possible.

Yeh I was nervous and got myself in a state before my scan but my mind was put at ease pretty quickly as seen found baby right away and i burst out crying hehe. 

I have a singleton so they should find yours quickly to especially if the is 2 hehe xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Hope everyone's had a good day. Just a quick update to say my scan went really well today! We're 7+1 today and we saw our 1 little jelly bean on the ultrasound and got to see the heartbeat flickering away.   So that's us discharged from ACS, which feels really wierd! 5 week wait now till my 12wk scan. Don't know how I'll survive. Lol. Time seems to have slowed down since I got my BFP. X


----------



## skye11

Great news *Disco*. I agree! Someone has definitely been tampering with time and slowed it right down!  I am so desperate for my scan. Had more pink spotting tonight, only twice but it freaked me out again! All back to normal now. Roll on Monday!

*Josie* How did you get on with your scan today?


----------



## kibbers21

Brilliant news disco ....... I know how you feel I have to wait till the 8th of December now for my scan but Al be 13 + 5 by then. Got my widwife appointment next Wednesday so will speak to her then and find out if that's ok. 

Also wee question are you going alone to booking app with midwife or are you taking partner xxx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone is doing ok? Jam I am really sorry to hear your news but do not give up.

Sorry I have not been on a while,after my second appointment I felt like I did not want to come on here and talk about anything to do with treatment in case I jinxed it lol.

So luckily for me when we had our last app AF came on the same morning which was surprising since it was 4 days early and never normally is early so we booked in for the treatment to start and I have spent the last 21 days always worrying when the phone rang or the postman came that they would try to find some reason not to go ahead.

Yesterday was the day we finally went in and had the bloods done and had the Prostap jab really was nothing like I was thinking thank goodness.
So I have been told by the lovely nurse the side effects but at the moment I feel fine a little on the warm side I have all the windows in the house open and it is freezing out lol, But nothing to report otherwise I suppose because it is still so early (Not that I want side effects mind you).So finally on our exciting yet terrifying journey.

It will be good to catch up with you and see how you are all doing


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

I've started a GRI Part 8 thread as this one was getting really long, here's a link to your new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=340810.0

Happy Chatting

Dory
xxx


----------

